# Tracking Celebrities and what watches they are wearing (let's keep it going)



## watchmanee

I have an idea for fun.

Let's track celebrities and what watches they are wearing.

I'm going to start, I hope this continues ... :-!

*Sylvester Stallone* with his *Panerai Submersible*


----------



## watchmanee

*Bill Clinton* wearing a *Panerai *


----------



## watchmanee

*Hank Paulson*, Former Secretary of US Treasury, wearing a ... what's that ? a *Timex* ?


----------



## Vercingetorix51

watchmanee said:


> *Hank Paulson*, Former Secretary of US Treasury, wearing a ... what's that ? a *Timex* ?


It is a Timex Flix watch. You can activate the indiglo backlight by flicking your wrist. I had one for years. Bought an all black one a few years back and ran great until I changed the battery. And with every Timex watch I have changed the battery for, the sound no longer works.:-( I still use it for running though.

From TX


----------



## Kyle L

Well what he wore in the day! Mr. Paul Newman


----------



## watchmanee

Looks like *Nicholas Cage* is a *Rolex* man


----------



## watchmanee

And our drunken girl, *Tara Reid* is a fan of *Rolex Daytona*


----------



## TheWalrus

watchmanee said:


> And our drunken girl, *Tara Reid* is a fan of *Rolex Daytona*


My god, you know you're having an image crisis when your clientele fall from Paul Newman, all the way down the dark abyss to Tara Reid.


----------



## Andrés

Patrick Dempsey wearing an AP ROO


----------



## Andrés

Daniel Craig wearing a Daytona


----------



## Kyle L

Orlando Bloom wore a nice Explorer.


----------



## Kyle L

Flava Flav. Yeah Boyeee!! More of a clock than a watch, but still tells time! :-d


----------



## Drudge

Looks like Mark Wahlberg sports a Rolex


----------



## Drudge

Brad Pitt wearing a Breitling Emergency


----------



## BR549

I think this turned out to be a fake. 








Never made it past her cleavage, Wife told me it was a Rolex.









Tom Cruise w/ a Anonimo San Marco on.


----------



## Drudge

David Beckham but I can't identify the watch???


----------



## watchmanee

Drudge said:


> Brad Pitt wearing a Breitling Emergency


Brad Pitt is probably a WIS, I've seen him with a Rolex, Panerai, and others before.


----------



## watchmanee

*Rupert Murdoch* obviously cares about his health and he listens to Oprah ?

He's wearing a *Philip Stein Teslar*


----------



## fishhead90

http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h153/fishhead90/watch1.jpg

ive actually been trying to figure out what type of watch this is. anyone have a clue??


----------



## GraVity76

BR549 said:


> Never made it past her cleavage, Wife told me it was a Rolex.


She's wearing a watch?


----------



## TheWalrus

I believe this is a Rolex Explorer? Doesn't look busy enough to be a Breitling, and it doesn't have that distinctive vintage look of a Hamilton.


----------



## watchmanee

*Hugh Jackman* got some good taste, *GP Vintage 1945*


----------



## RJRJRJ

Breitling Aerospace.



TheWalrus said:


> I believe this is a Rolex Explorer? Doesn't look busy enough to be a Breitling, and it doesn't have that distinctive vintage look of a Hamilton.


----------



## RJRJRJ

.


----------



## marzook

Vercingetorix51 said:


> And with every Timex watch I have changed the battery for, the sound no longer works.:-(
> From TX


 When you open the watch, you will notice a small spring sticking half way out of the movement. Whenever you replaced the battery, that spring fell off, and that is why your watches stopped making sound.


----------



## jmmtn4aj

Anyone have any idea what Richard Hammond was wearing in the Vietnam special on Top Gear? I've seen him wear Sinns in other episodes so I thought it might be a 656S, but it's got a silicon strap and the crown and dial look wrong..


----------



## tomee

i love these threads

keep them comming


----------



## Hansch99

Tom Brokaw wore an IWC Big Pilot while filling in on Meet the Press after Tim Russert died.

And here's a thread about all Rolexes that John Mayer, Eric Clapton, and BB King wear:
http://www.rolexforums.com/showthread.php?t=38421&highlight=mayer

In fact, it looks like both Eric Clapton and John Mayer like to wear Daytonas on bund-style straps. It's not my style, but who's to argue.


----------



## watchmanee

*Timothy Geithner*

Current Secretary of the US Treasury, wow! another *Timex* ?

I wonder if it's required to wear Timex in the US Treasury department, Hank Paulson wore it, now Timothy Geither. :think:

Maybe Timex is the official sponsor ofthe US Treasury department ?


----------



## OkieS23

Mayer is a WIS, I think. In his doc "Where The Light Is", it shows him getting ready for a performance and unrolling a travel case filled with watches. Most were Rolex but there was an IWC thrown in there as well, iirc.


----------



## acdelco

tom hanks apparently wears an Omega PO.


----------



## filmjuicer

Andrés said:


> Daniel Craig wearing a Daytona


No Omega...?! :-d


----------



## filmjuicer

Kyle L said:


> Orlando Bloom wore a nice Explorer.


Cool watch and strap combo. :-!


----------



## watchmanee

That Rolex Explorer II Freccione is awesome :-!


----------



## RJRJRJ

Mayer is definitely a WIS and Rolex collector. There was a thread a while back about it with a lot of his collection listed.


----------



## AbsoluteMustard

*









Barack Obama - Tag Heuer 1500 Professional Series

*


----------



## TheWalrus

AbsoluteMustard said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Barack Obama - Tag Heuer 1500 Professional Series
> 
> *


He used to, now he's pretty much always photographed with that Jorg Gray 6500 series watch. I picked one up, not bad at all, for the price. Definitely looks nice.


----------



## socalbreeze

Its been well documented that Mayer is a WIS. Brad Pitt is another WIS, I've seen him in alot of different watches.

Tom Cruise was also seen wearing a Anonimo San Marcos.


----------



## watchmanee

TheWalrus said:


> He used to, now he's pretty much always photographed with that Jorg Gray 6500 series watch. I picked one up, not bad at all, for the price. Definitely looks nice.


Yep, Obama with Jorg Gray 6500


----------



## watchmanee

*Jennifer Aniston *, another *Rolex*


----------



## shah

Buzz Aldrin sporting Breitling Emergency


----------



## shah

Jude Law - IWC Big Pilot


----------



## shah

Nicolas Cage wearing a Rolex Submariner


----------



## shah

Jason Statham is seen wearing an IWC Big Pilot


----------



## shah

Jason Statham again -- PAM 098 (not sure about the model number - someone correct me if I'm wrong) in Transporter


----------



## shah

Russell Crowe wearing a Breitling Emergency in Body of Lies


----------



## shah

John Travolta wearing a Rolex Datejust for a change:


----------



## shah

Bill Clinton is seen wearing a Panerai:


----------



## shah

Will Farrell wearing what looks like a IWC Pilots Chrono:


----------



## Drudge

Looks like Bill Gates is sporting some sort of Casio???


----------



## shah

Drudge said:


> Looks like Bill Gates is sporting some sort of Casio???


It's a SPOT watch - probably made by Fossil since it was the first manufacturer to jump in.
SPOT was Microsoft's attempt to create a "smart" synergy of software and hardware to regular consumer electronics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Personal_Objects_Technology


----------



## SkooterNB

Guy Fieri of the Food Network always sports this sweet Doxa:









And here he is with a two tone no date:


----------



## SkooterNB

watchmanee said:


> *Timothy Geithner*
> 
> Current Secretary of the US Treasury, wow! another *Timex* ?
> 
> I wonder if it's required to wear Timex in the US Treasury department, Hank Paulson wore it, now Timothy Geither. :think:
> 
> Maybe Timex is the official sponsor ofthe US Treasury department ?


My thoughts are that they are so frugal about their money being finance guys that they think any moderately expensive watch is a unnecessary! All about the bottom line boys, especially when you are billions and billions in debt :-x


----------



## kiwidj




----------



## RJRJRJ

SkooterNB said:


> My thoughts are that they are so frugal about their money being finance guys that they think any moderately expensive watch is a unnecessary! All about the bottom line boys, especially when you are billions and billions in debt :-x


I think its more about image. People probably wouldnt like to see Mr. Finance himself with a super expensive watch.


----------



## watchmanee

SkooterNB said:


> My thoughts are that they are so frugal about their money being finance guys that they think any moderately expensive watch is a unnecessary! All about the bottom line boys, especially when you are billions and billions in debt :-x


Well, not really I've seen *Dick Fuld* (former CEO of now bankrupt *Lehman Brothers*) with some expensive watches.


----------



## watchmanee

*John Mack*, CEO of *Morgan Stanley* is definitely a WIS

Rolex?




























In one edition of Bloomberg magazine, he was wearing a *Bvlgari* watch.


----------



## socalbreeze

kiwidj said:


>


Yes, Statham is a big Paneristi....


----------



## watchmanee

*Warren Buffet*t wears a* Rolex Date Just 18K *


----------



## Drudge

shah said:


> It's a SPOT watch - probably made by Fossil since it was the first manufacturer to jump in.
> SPOT was Microsoft's attempt to create a "smart" synergy of software and hardware to regular consumer electronics.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Personal_Objects_Technology


Kool, thx for that info m8


----------



## watchmanee

*Charlize Theron* wears *Christian Dior* (among others), this is when she got into a lawsuit trouble with *Raymond Weil*

http://www.nationaljewelernetwork.c.../e3if272e05ff8e9498aa9b89e2c601a8372?inp=true


----------



## Broker

We've been doing this on the Breitling forum for a few years. 279 pages of Breitling celebs:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=67946


----------



## fearless-five

Nick Mason, Percussionist - Pink Floyd
wears a Bremont.

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=214440&stc=1&d=1252108927


----------



## TNT13

watchmanee said:


> *Charlize Theron* wears *Christian Dior*


Simply beautiful!


----------



## johnchoe

Yes, and the watch is nice too! :-d

(Sorry, it had to be said!)



taro1313 said:


> Simply beautiful!


----------



## echo220

OK, I love watches as much the next guy here but really, who cares about what watch she is wearing. She is just one hot babe.


----------



## ivan1998

echo220 said:


> OK, I love watches as much the next guy here but really, who cares about what watch she is wearing. She is just one hot babe.


what a babe


----------



## James Haury

The Guy next to Tom cruise looks to be wearing an Adidas Chrono.Adidas watches are made by Fossil.


----------



## James Haury

Kyle L said:


> Orlando Bloom wore a nice Explorer.


 Now I know why the Alpha explorer GMT on a cuff strap is in their lineup.


----------



## James Haury

fishhead90 said:


> http://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h153/fishhead90/watch1.jpg
> 
> ive actually been trying to figure out what type of watch this is. anyone have a clue??


It may be a U boat or a welder. :think:It's in that style anyway.


----------



## James Haury

shah said:


> Buzz Aldrin sporting Breitling Emergency


It could be an Android too.


----------



## James Haury

What kind of watch does the Safe Auto Sock puppet wear?


----------



## James Haury

Geithner is probably a runner.That's why he is rocking a Ironman.


----------



## TickTalk

Drudge said:


> Looks like Bill Gates is sporting some sort of Casio???


I think it's made in Australia coz the numbers are UPSIDE DOWN! LOL! Sorry, couldn't let that one go! ;-)


----------



## Outlander

James Haury said:


> The Guy next to Tom cruise looks to be wearing an Adidas Chrono.Adidas watches are made by Fossil.


That guy is Tom Cruise's son and is set to star in the new Red Dawn remake.

Just for your information.

Love this thread, BTW.|>


----------



## socalbreeze

echo220 said:


> OK, I love watches as much the next guy here but really, who cares about what watch she is wearing. She is just one hot babe.


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## watchmanee

*George Clooney *might be an *Omega* Ambassador but in real he's been spotted wearing ... ??? what's that ? a *Casio* ?


----------



## watchmanee

*Andy Roddick*, a gold *Rolex* ? Even if you're upset and lost the game, you still have to wear your *Rolex*.


----------



## watchmanee

*Reese Witherspoon* with her *Rolex President *


----------



## watchmanee

*Governor Arnie* ;-) *Panerai* anyone ?


----------



## jmmtn4aj

watchmanee said:


> *Andy Roddick*, a gold *Rolex* ? Even if you're upset and lost the game, you still have to wear your *Rolex*.


They're required to right? Rolex being a sponsor and all..


----------



## watchmanee

Soccer Living Legend *Diego Armando Maradona* with his *Rolex Daytona*

Make that two please !


----------



## Igorek

TickTalk said:


> I think it's made in Australia coz the numbers are UPSIDE DOWN! LOL! Sorry, couldn't let that one go! ;-)


fake, looks like photoshoped...


----------



## tomee

watchmanee said:


> *Governor Arnie* ;-) *Panerai* anyone ?


thats a either a Invicta russian diver, or a u-boat. not a Pam



watchmanee said:


> *George Clooney *might be an *Omega* Ambassador but in real he's been spotted wearing ... ??? what's that ? a *Casio* ?


thats from the movie Burn after reading


----------



## HowardZinn

Kyle L said:


> Flava Flav. Yeah Boyeee!! More of a clock than a watch, but still tells time! :-d


Thanks for the chuckle.

You could probably fill this whole thread with watches George Clooney wears, I heard he was an avid collector.


----------



## wilfreb

Dicaprio = Aquaracer










Hamilton = Grand Carrera























































Damon = Link














































Borat = Aquaracer


----------



## socalbreeze

I've seen Anthony Bourdain rocking some nice pieces. Tag Links, Breitling Navitimers, but I saw the Australian episode that looks like an IWC Big Pilot..can anyone confirm this


----------



## 6speed

Andrew Zimmern wears a red tag heuer f1


----------



## socalbreeze

6speed said:


> Andrew Zimmern wears a red tag heuer f1


Zimmerns loves that F1...lol he rocks that in EVERY single episode...


----------



## Igorek

^
That guy is a pig, he eats everything! :-d


----------



## Enzotemko

Alton Brown is a real WIS - I've seen him with several high end watches on his shows. I don't recognize this one, but I'm sure someone here will:


----------



## franz-o

Kid Cudi wearing a G-Shock!


----------



## neveronmonday

franz-o said:


> Kid Cudi wearing a G-Shock!


Day and night
The lonely WIS seems to wear his watch at night
at at night....


----------



## watchmanee

French president *Nicolas Sarkozy* is a WIS. He was wearing a *Rolex* here


----------



## j.hill

LeBron James was on The Daily Show Monday night with an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore, I couldn't tell exactly which model. Sorry, no screen grabs.


----------



## watchmanee

tomee said:


> thats a either a Invicta russian diver, or a u-boat. not a Pam


The photo was from the premiere of Batman & Robin, so he should had been wearing his PAM at the time.


----------



## restless

Wayne Coyne, singer of the Flaming Lips wearing a pink Baby-G:


----------



## rte148

I can't tell you how many Ironman I've seen on the hill.


----------



## NightScar

Rapper 50-Cent and producer/rapper Swizz Beatz have been spotted with Hublot Big Bangs!

50 with what appears to be a Black Magic:










and a snapshot of Swizz Beatz video "Where the Cash is at" 









Not only does he flash his RG/Cermaic BB, but he also raps "it ain't what you got, it's the Hublot".


----------



## franz-o

neveronmonday said:


> Day and night
> The lonely WIS seems to wear his watch at night
> at at night....


:-!


----------



## TheWalrus

NightScar said:


> Rapper 50-Cent and producer/rapper Swizz Beatz have been spotted with Hublot Big Bangs!
> 
> 50 with what appears to be a Black Magic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a snapshot of Swizz Beatz video "Where the Cash is at"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only does he flash his RG/Cermaic BB, but he also raps "it ain't what you got, it's the Hublot".


And I cross one more name off the list of watches I'd like to own.


----------



## cp_ste.croix

Rhyming got with Hublot is weak at best. Lazy mainstream rap strikes again.


----------



## r1lee

Mark Harmon and the rest of the men on his team in NCIS wear Omega Planet Oceans


----------



## Enzotemko

I just saw a Food Network show with Guy Fieri. He has switched from his orange Doxa to a highly blinged-out gold Rolex Oyster Perpetual GMT Master II. Man, does it look nice under the lights!

$10,050.

Bad photo of it:


----------



## Enzotemko

Here is that Rolex Guy has switched to. I think this is my favorite Rolex:


----------



## Zoltan

Enzotemko said:


> Here is that Rolex Guy has switched to. I think this is my favorite Rolex:


 Seen him wear a Serket Reef Diver 2.0


----------



## kiwidj

watchmanee said:


> *Sylvester Stallone* with his *Panerai Submersible*


Here he is again with another monster of a watch. The 60mm Panerai Pam 341 Egiziano...










b-)


----------



## keeper

tomee said:


> thats a either a Invicta russian diver, or a u-boat. not a Pam


Arnold's is a U-Boat AS1...


----------



## hpark21

watchmanee said:


> *Governor Arnie* ;-) *Panerai* anyone ?


This is the screen cap from T3.

Mr. Terminator is seen wearing. Supposedly ripped this one off of some male stripper. That guy must have been making some kind of dough, or that that prop department guy did not think a watch would make difference.
(Most likely it is the Governator's watch?)

Here it is:


----------



## Hansch99

Tim Roth: Rolex GMT Master II Pepsi.

George Clooney: Omega 2254.50 (This is a recent photo, but I think he was spotted with one of these before his Omega ambassadorship started).


----------



## ericchae

Did you see all the nice watches in the movie"The Informant" I don't have pictures. Did anyone see the movie and can you ID the watches.


----------



## Hansch99

Jerry Seinfeld: Breitling Navitimer


----------



## 6speed

anyone know what kind of watch anthony bourdain is wearing here?


----------



## 6speed

a better shot here



















its an episode where he goes to vietnam, in case youre wondering....hes slurping noodles....not throwing up lol


----------



## polaco23

Id love to know what watch Bourdain is wearing, im a big fan of his. 

I gotta admit, Marky Mark's gold Sub with the green dial has gotta be the coolest piece any celeb on this thread is rocking. b-)


----------



## gshock82

That PAM 341 is totally awesome. 60mm good god man !


----------



## Freelance

Heidi Klum and her PAM 048.


----------



## TheWalrus

Freelance said:


> Heidi Klum and her PAM 048.


There's a watch in that picture??


----------



## Halvis

Gov. Mark Sanford in this video...

Can't seem to grab a screen shot, but the band looks interesting, and the watch looks... DIGITAL???


----------



## Lilhoody

Drudge said:


> David Beckham but I can't identify the watch???


A Jacob & Co. Epic II is my best guess.


----------



## MJM

kiwidj said:


> Here he is again with another monster of a watch. The 60mm Panerai Pam 341 Egiziano...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)


You know you have bucks when you can wear a heavy bracelet next to your expensive watch and not worry about them rubbing!


----------



## NightScar

Kobe in his Black Mamba by Nubeo Watch in the Italian Vogue magazine.


----------



## jhon

Sly may have bucks but he doesn't have much sense of style.

Brown leather strap with a grey pinstripe/blue tie combo.. What was he thinking!


----------



## socalbreeze

Did anybody found out what Bourdain was rocking? The dude is definitely a WIS, I've seen him rocking some sick pieces. But what I really want to know is what he was rocking on the Vietnam episode? looks like a pilot of some sort??


----------



## eddyk

Tom Hanks wearing a Bell & Ross Vintage 123


----------



## Wolfwy

Bringing this thread back to the top with this video (via Hodinkee) of KISS drummer Eric Singer going off on the history of Ball Watch Co. IMO pretty freakin' cool. It's always surprising WHO is a WIS!


----------



## Prof9000

gshock82 said:


> That PAM 341 is totally awesome. 60mm good god man !


At 60mm it's gotta be almost taller than Sly


----------



## hack99

Wolfwy said:


> Bringing this thread back to the top with this video (via Hodinkee) of KISS drummer Eric Singer going off on the history of Ball Watch Co. IMO pretty freakin' cool. It's always surprising WHO is a WIS!


That is pretty cool that he knows a bit about watches. And like you said, it is surprising the different types of people who are WIS.

Does that make him more cool than Peter Criss? heheh

Thx for sharing.


----------



## NightScar

Jay Z in AP, not sure which ones though...


----------



## Arachnodactyly

I could think of some alternative titles for this thread...'Seriously uncool watches to be avoided'....'Celebrities that lack taste or imagination'... 'How to look like a ####'... 

Walberg definately looks cool in his Rolex though...it actually looks like his watch rather than a token accessory.


----------



## NightScar

Anybody know what watch Pacquiao is wearing?


----------



## funky_chilli

more importantly, who is Pacquiao, and why is he a celebrity? haha

but to my highly untrained eye, his watch looks like either a rolex or a IWC or something along those lines. I could almost definitely be wrong though


----------



## MichaelGWu

funky_chilli said:


> more importantly, who is Pacquiao, and why is he a celebrity? haha
> 
> but to my highly untrained eye, his watch looks like either a rolex or a IWC or something along those lines. I could almost definitely be wrong though


Not sure if you're joking, but he's one of the best boxers in the world at the moment.


----------



## TLgdeL

NightScar said:


> Anybody know what watch Pacquiao is wearing?


Yes, no, maybe??? I can't tell :think:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=275813


----------



## crypto80

funky_chilli said:


> but to my highly untrained eye,


You speak the truth, its not a Rolex. And Pacquio is pound for pound the best boxer in the world.


----------



## skyrider007

NightScar said:


> Jay Z in AP, not sure which ones though...


I love his white blackberry bold!


----------



## NightScar

funky_chilli said:


> more importantly, who is Pacquiao, and why is he a celebrity? haha


I seriously hope that is a joke.

Biggest fight of the year coming up in two days.

I don't think it's the Victorinox either, the limited edition Pacquiao version has a rubber strap.


----------



## normunds

NightScar said:


> I seriously hope that is a joke.


Seriously - it is first time I hear about him.


----------



## matt.wu

Pacquiao isn't a big guy, so this guess is probably wrong, but the first watch that jumped to my mind was a PO chrono.

**edit** - Wait, I don't see the HEV. Instantly wrong. :-d


----------



## Hansch99

NightScar said:


> Anybody know what watch Pacquiao is wearing?


It looks like an Omega Aqua Terra Chronograph or Railmaster Chronograph to me. 
http://www.omegawatches.com/index.php?id=294&details=1&ref=25125000&no_cache=1


----------



## msp1518

Pacman and Cotto are both seen wearing sensational time pieces numerous times in the HBO 24/7 program that is leading up to the fight. I'm not an expert on watches (still a newbie) so I am unable to see what they are, but they look expensive as all get out. 

I've met some trainers and Boxing broadcasters over the years and all of them were sporting one Rolex or another.


----------



## Arachnodactyly

I think it's an Aqua Terra chronograph too, it looked Omega at first glance. I like that model.


----------



## MICKIRaTT

socalbreeze said:


> Did anybody found out what Bourdain was rocking? The dude is definitely a WIS, I've seen him rocking some sick pieces. But what I really want to know is what he was rocking on the Vietnam episode? looks like a pilot of some sort??


In the photos on page 7 of this thread he is wearing an Ernst Benz Worldtimer (47mm) which seems to be his most recent. Earlier episodes shows him wearing some iteration of the Tag Link with black dial.

Steve


----------



## lumens

I've enjoyed reading this thread. My son is a big Liverpool and Atletico de Madrid fan, so in his honor here's a pic of Fernando Torres sporting the first Piaget Polo FortyFive watch available in Spain.


----------



## sharper

Justin Bieber with a DW5600MS


----------



## gatsuk

Hansch99 said:


> It looks like an Omega Aqua Terra Chronograph or Railmaster Chronograph to me.
> http://www.omegawatches.com/index.php?id=294&details=1&ref=25125000&no_cache=1


that's a rolex. i think.:think:


----------



## gatsuk

here's bear grylls and his casio wavereceptor watch:











and steve mcqueen with his tag monaco


----------



## gatsuk

what is michael wearin' here:










any of you guys have any idea?


----------



## Ryan Alden

ok, he may not be celebrities, he is hard rock guitarist


----------



## toptime

Celebrity..? Not really, but prime minister of Slovakia has IWC - Kurt Klaus. 
Who said that Slovakia is poor country?


----------



## Crispy B

toptime said:


> Celebrity..? Not really, but prime minister of Slovakia has IWC - Kurt Klaus.
> Who said that Slovakia is poor country?


I raise you a Kevin Rudd, PM of Australia with buoyant, mineral resource rich economy - but for how long? - donning lowly TT Connie:


----------



## interested_party

Good pick up. That watch suits his out of touch politics.


----------



## Crispy B

interested_party said:


> Good pick up. That watch suits his out of touch politics.


I consider it a fairly modest "luxury" watch, especially in relation to Putin and his sizeous VC collection and the average Ruski prole wearing who knows what...


----------



## mgscheue

Wolfwy said:


> Bringing this thread back to the top with this video (via Hodinkee) of KISS drummer Eric Singer going off on the history of Ball Watch Co. IMO pretty freakin' cool. It's always surprising WHO is a WIS!


He's interviewed in the May issue of IW magazine. He has quite a collection and knows his stuff.


----------



## restless

Mads Mikkelsen wearing a JLC:


----------



## david maddern

interested_party said:


> Good pick up. That watch suits his out of touch politics.


Out of touch ???? your being too kind ...... One might consider he was in touch at some point with that comment ? ( no offense to you of course )

Lets hope he get ousted this year ......... for good !!!!


----------



## jobryan

I think the general consensus seems to be panarai.


----------



## ShockMister

Griffin Dunne wore a regular black Hamilton Khaki on a nylon strap in the movie "After Hours" from 1984. I saw him in a 90's interview wearing what seemed to be a dark blue version. The AH featurette he is wearing another updated (looks like Hamilton) similar watch on a black leather band.

Sorry I couldn't find a pic showing his watch.


----------



## Crispy B

Man fought oil fires wearing an 18kt watch. He wasn't stressing over swirls in his bracelet garnered from desk _work._ No _Sunday_ watches for this trooper. He wasn't going to blow himself all to hell sporting a Timex!

Load up all your celebrities and fire them as ammunition for the Deepwater oil spill fiasco deathkill. That's about the only way to get some real value from them.:-d


----------



## marin

Johnny Depp and Terry Richardson:










If the image doesn't work, here's the link: http://www.terrysdiary.com/post/641231675/me-and-johnny-depp


----------



## djmm

Crispy B said:


> I raise you a Kevin Rudd, PM of Australia with buoyant, mineral resource rich economy - but for how long? - donning lowly TT Connie:


COnsidering the amount of real substance that he actually has, he'd be better suited wearing gold Invicta. By the way KRudd is not a celebrity. He's a mistake.


----------



## TB5211

Daniel Craig Comic Con 2010 - Omega Speedmaster Moon watch 40th Anniversary


----------



## flyingpicasso

Crispy B said:


> I raise you a Kevin Rudd, PM of Australia with buoyant, mineral resource rich economy - but for how long? - donning lowly TT Connie:


Four words: DAINTY GOLD PINKY RING! :rodekaart


----------



## fellali

In one of the LFC interview, El nino said that he has many nice watches, and all were given to him as gifts!

That's one of the perks of being a football star! Lucky guy.



lumens said:


> I've enjoyed reading this thread. My son is a big Liverpool and Atletico de Madrid fan, so in his honor here's a pic of Fernando Torres sporting the first Piaget Polo FortyFive watch available in Spain.


----------



## Ryan Alden

You know I am biggest GnR fan

So after my Slash previous posting, here Axl;










He wears Breit if I am not mistake


----------



## RCDAVE

Anybody know what Adam Richman from "Man vs Food" wears? I was watching the Butte Montana episode tonight, and he had some huge square black thing on.


----------



## nandito

Can someone please tell me what Paul Giamatti is wearing in the movie American Splendor? Here are some screenshots that I took.


----------



## polaco23

Lilhoody said:


> A Jacob & Co. Epic II is my best guess.


good guess. thats the watch. unmistakable lugs. not a fan of it though.

Becks wears many J&Co watches, poor guy has no taste in timepieces. :-d


----------



## mrsnak

I've been wearing this.










I'm a god in my own circles.


----------



## xzibit

nice! they look better than the stock pics on the net.


----------



## adit1981

nandito said:


> Can someone please tell me what Paul Giamatti is wearing in the movie American Splendor? Here are some screenshots that I took.


i think it's a omega seamaster vintage (i don't know the series or the year)


----------



## nandito

so like a 60's vintage seamaster ? thats nuts!


----------



## adit1981

nandito said:


> so like a 60's vintage seamaster ? thats nuts!


haha...coz the pic is so god damn hard to see...
this dial almost like this omega but without date and not in gold..

or with the other one on silver...


----------



## mrsnak

adit1981 said:


> i think it's a omega seamaster vintage (i don't know the series or the year)


Crown looks wrong. 1950s -1960s Omegas never had a "mushroom" shaped crown like this Gruen has. Looks a lot like this...


----------



## nandito

yeah i was thinking the crown looks different too. but so tempted because the omega is thing of beauty. but also the gruen is so similar but a little off on the face. 

i'm not really sure and i'm no expert. anyone else have any ideas ? maybe i should email paul giammatti himself!


----------



## ptben

Not exactly a celebrity, more of a future dictator.

Looks like it could be a Sinn U2?


----------



## v76

This type of a 1950's "bow lug" Longines? Perhaps Dennis might have a better idea about the model -








(borrowed image)

Also seen a similar one with Art Deco style numerals.


----------



## Thetoad

I believe this to be an embarrassing endeavor.Who cares about what other people wear,especially,SO CALLED CELEBRATIES wear.I am amazed at the feedback,again UBER EMBARRASSING,,to me considering I thought this crew to be above This sort of worship/interest.


----------



## nandito

nobody likes a judgemental ......


----------



## johnchoe

I can't find a copy of the photo online, but this week's Entertainment Weekly shows a photo of Courtney Cox, David Arquette, and Neve Campbell recreating scenes from Scream. Courtney Cox is wearing a Rolex Day-Date with black dial. 



... I know, I know, it's worthless without photos :-d, but I really did try to find a copy of it online.


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice Post watchmanee ;-)
here are a few.

Pierce and Panerai.









another









we all know the Big Guy









another Big Guy wearing tHe BP









oh.! forget what she's wearing. 
my Beautiful Monica Bellucci 









Maradona & Hublot









Sean & Radiomir









Cheers
Tony


----------



## Tony A.H

sorry.! a couple more pics.

Brad & Panerai 









another Panerai (Blinged out ) on Heidi Klum's.


----------



## interested_party

Tony A.H said:


> oh.! forget what she's wearing.
> my Beautiful Monica Bellucci


Captive de Cartier. Beautiful!


----------



## jason_recliner

Tony A.H said:


> Maradona & Hublot


Who would have thought it was possible to make Hublot even _less_ desirable?


----------



## xzibit

pierce has taste. over at lussori he's also shown wearing a gp 1966, the reverso in the thomas crown affair was his, and the panerai is some limited edition with rhodium dial...


----------



## rahulknahar

jason_recliner said:


> Who would have thought it was possible to make Hublot even _less_ desirable?


hah, indeed


----------



## riffhard64

Keith Richards on the cover of Rolling Stone with a IWC Portuguese Chrono. Keef has taste, he wore a gold Cartier he won off of Eric Clapton for years and on another Rolling Stone cover with Johnny Depp he wore both the IWC and a Stauer 1922.


----------



## Timglas

mrsnak said:


> I've been wearing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a god in my own circles.


Now that is incredibly sexy!


----------



## JayBD

Re: Presidents, candidates, cheap then expensive watches

Great thread! (Newbie here). I've long been observing the watches Presidents wear BEFORE they were elected, and how they change. For example, campaign-era Clinton photos showed the ubiquitous low-cost black plastic LCD watch (I have some clippings in a file somewhere), think it was a Casio or a Timex. This watch stayed on post-inauguration but only for a bit. Then the good stuff started appearing.

Gore had the same trajectory: black plastic LCD in town meetings and campaign informal photos, then the higher end watch once he followed Clinton into the White House. 

Has anyone else noticed the evolution of politicians' wearing habits?

Regards from Detroit


----------



## socalbreeze

interested_party said:


> Captive de Cartier. Beautiful!


thank god for the newb who resurrected this thread..otherwise I would of never catch Monica Belucci...forget the Cartier...


----------



## Xspect

I met Brad Garrett in Vegas a couple of weeks ago and he was wearing an IWC


----------



## ari.seoul




----------



## Nocam

So in a nutshell, celebrities wear expensive watches. Big surprise.

If I see one wearing a modded SKX007 or a diver from one of the micros, that's when I'll consider them a WIS.


----------



## Seiko Guy

Charlie Sheen likes Paket Phillipe


----------



## Dkbraml

The only watch fit for a Warlock flying in an F-18 while banging seven gram rocks.


----------



## Pammzer

That has got to be the strangest/epic Panerai celeb combo inve seen so far


----------



## boardjnky4

I THOUGHT I saw Sheen rocking the Patek. Glad it's confirmed.


----------



## Monocrom

boardjnky4 said:


> I THOUGHT I saw Sheen rocking the Patek. Glad it's confirmed.


LOL

I doubt Patek is happy about it.


----------



## emarti17

General Patraeus wearing his Submariner


----------



## boardjnky4

Monocrom said:


> LOL
> 
> I doubt Patek is happy about it.


They definitely are not.

That's what makes it so much more awesome...So Sheen


----------



## powerband

Arachnodactyly said:


> I could think of some alternative titles for this thread...'Seriously uncool watches to be avoided'....'Celebrities that lack taste or imagination'... 'How to look like a ####'...
> 
> Walberg definately looks cool in his Rolex though...it actually looks like his watch rather than a token accessory.


+1


----------



## Lambo23

My baby wearing a rolex daytona


----------



## mulva

shah said:


> It's a SPOT watch - probably made by Fossil since it was the first manufacturer to jump in.
> SPOT was Microsoft's attempt to create a "smart" synergy of software and hardware to regular consumer electronics.
> 
> Smart Personal Objects Technology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Is his watch upside down?


----------



## AnonymousGuy

Thread bump winning. It seems that 1 in 2 celebrities either a) wears a watch that doesn't fit their wrist or b) wears a watch that isn't fitting properly. I might be wrong, but isn't a watch not supposed to be hanging loose?:


----------



## pexyme

watchmanee said:


> And our drunken girl, *Tara Reid* is a fan of *Rolex Daytona*


This is one example of why Rolex will never be truly high-end.


----------



## pexyme

polaco23 said:


> good guess. thats the watch. unmistakable lugs. not a fan of it though.
> 
> Becks wears many J&Co watches, poor guy has no taste in timepieces. :-d


I would never accuse Becks of good taste!


----------



## pexyme

Lambo23 said:


> My baby wearing a rolex daytona


Are you dating the dingo/wolf cub/puppy/baby werewolf?


----------



## nkwatchy

Daniel Craig with his Rolex Milgauss GV...


----------



## chicagonine

ptben said:


> Not exactly a celebrity, more of a future dictator.
> 
> Looks like it could be a Sinn U2?


that 's a 250K+ PP ( i saw it on the news!!!)


----------



## CrimTime

Arnold is a big fan of the Invicta Quinotaur Russian Diver. I own one, big and bold, gets a lot of good comments.


----------



## phunky_monkey

AnonymousGuy said:


> Thread bump winning. It seems that 1 in 2 celebrities either a) wears a watch that doesn't fit their wrist or b) wears a watch that isn't fitting properly. I might be wrong, but isn't a watch not supposed to be hanging loose?:
> View attachment 476016


I wear mine a touch loose as I don't like it being very tight on my skin, especially when it's hot. I say let him wear his watch however he likes :-!


----------



## keila

At least a celeb in Finland after the recent Nokia ventures. Nokia CEO Stephen Elop sporting a IWC Portuguese Perpetuar Calendar listed around 30.000eur at a Finnish Jeweler.









From Google translated Finnish yellow media: *Google Kääntäjä*


----------



## ari.seoul




----------



## Monocrom

AnonymousGuy said:


> Thread bump winning. It seems that 1 in 2 celebrities either a) wears a watch that doesn't fit their wrist or b) wears a watch that isn't fitting properly. I might be wrong, but isn't a watch not supposed to be hanging loose?


I've met a few women who used to mention how some guys in bars would hit on them by wearing a Rolex loose on their wrist. As the guys would introduce themselves, they'd be playing with the bracelet while maintaining eye-contact. Basically, jiggling the watch in front of them. None were impressed. Then again, the ladies I date aren't gold-diggers.


----------



## Boxer

I like Audemars Piguet and Hublot even less after looking at this thread.


----------



## ari.seoul

knew a guy once who actually took off his watch and set it in front of him (for all the girls on the table to see)

problem was, it was just a $400 Guess watch ... $400 is still a lot of money, but I think none were impressed

if guys need their Rolexes or expensive stuff to impress the ladies, they already lost the game IMO



Monocrom said:


> I've met a few women who used to mention how some guys in bars would hit on them by wearing a Rolex loose on their wrist. As the guys would introduce themselves, they'd be playing with the bracelet while maintaining eye-contact. Basically, jiggling the watch in front of them. None were impressed. Then again, the ladies I date aren't gold-diggers.


----------



## Nuck Chorris

Jake Gyllenhaal wears this Victorinox Chrono Classic XLS MT in the movie Source Code.


----------



## AlistairD

In the BBC interview, Tom Lewis (Top Amateur Golfer at The Open this year) was definitely wearing a U-Boat. Pretty sure this is the one in this photo:

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/07/17/article-2015814-0D0D593100000578-298_233x423.jpg


----------



## pacific17

i think its victorinox swiss army.. since i think he used to be sponsored by them..


----------



## Lambo23

pexyme said:


> Are you dating the dingo/wolf cub/puppy/baby werewolf?


it clearly says "my baby _*wearing*_ a rolex daytona". Dogs don't wear watches!


----------



## ari.seoul

one of the few who can pull it off ...


----------



## WatchChuck

ari.seoul said:


> View attachment 578684
> View attachment 578689
> 
> 
> one of the few who can pull it off ...


Steven Tyler of Aerosmith is one of rocks greatest singers of all time, but I'm not sure his attire can pull anything off (just my humble opinion.)


----------



## motownFILy

The most interesting man in the world doing what he does in a BP Aqua Lung Big Date


























and now it belongs to this lucky guy


----------



## AAMD11

watchmanee said:


> Soccer Living Legend *Diego Armando Maradona* with his *Rolex Daytona*
> 
> Make that two please !


why does he always wear two watches? Thats so tacky!! He looks ridiculous!


----------



## KingK12

watchmanee said:


> And our drunken girl, *Tara Reid* is a fan of *Rolex Daytona*


That watch is 10 times more classy than she'll ever be! Lol


----------



## Thomas Miko

My god, what an ugly watch!


----------



## Thomas Miko

All these high power guys are runners.


----------



## 3th3r

AAMD11 said:


> why does he always wear two watches? Thats so tacky!! He looks ridiculous!


His bitter arch rival wears a GMT, and he swore never to have one.


----------



## 3th3r

KingK12 said:


> That watch is 10 times more classy than she'll ever be! Lol


I'd still hit it.


----------



## Thomas Miko

In those hilarious TV commercials he's been doing for Audi, he's wearing a Breitling Emergency.


----------



## 3th3r

What's Jay-Z wearing?


----------



## Thomas Miko

Actually, I wear my watches loose for two reasons:
1) I will get wrist (carpal) pain if the watch is snug/tight, and 
2) I will get a skin rash.


----------



## Monocrom

3th3r said:


> I'd still hit it.


Well, a slap across the face is one way to sober up a drunken mess. ;-)


----------



## craniotes

3th3r said:


> What's Jay-Z wearing?


This:









That's a black dial Royal Oak Offshore Rubberclad. Mind you, he's got like a zillion APs in his collection, though it would seem that he's shilling for Hublot these days (AP never paid him, but would donate to his charities; Hublot lines his already deep pockets directly).

Regards,
Adam


----------



## sidders

Watching a program on Sky yesterday and Adrian Moorhouse (Olympic Gold Medal swimmer) was wearing what looked like a Panerai. With regards the Top Gear guys, Clarkson is an Omega man, May has worn Omega, IWC and Rado and Hammond has worn Rolex, Tag and Breitling


----------



## mikeyc

I watched Limitless last night. Robert Deniro plays a billionaire financier and sports a watch becoming of his stature and station in life.... a Breguet Classique. He flashes it for only a micro second so here's a crappy screenshot....



and here's a stock shot


----------



## Monocrom

mikeyc said:


> I watched Limitless last night. Robert Deniro plays a billionaire financier and sports a watch becoming of his stature and station in life.... a Breguet Classique. He flashes it for only a micro second so here's a crappy screenshot....
> 
> 
> 
> and here's a stock shot


Ironically, real billionaires seem to prefer wearing Timex Ironmen. (At least when making any type of public appearences where the press is sure to take pictures.)


----------



## odaR

Hey everyone! Awesome tread you have here...

Ladies and gents, I present to you Sir Jonathan Ive.
BTW: Does anyone know what watch he's wearing?


----------



## KarenChezk

ari.seoul said:


> View attachment 578684
> View attachment 578689
> 
> 
> one of the few who can pull it off ...


LOVE IT! And yes Mr Tyler can pull it off no problems!

=KC=


----------



## gettingstarted

kevin o'leary from shark tank (US version of dragon's den) with some sort of panerai


----------



## emo72

for my wife. she was asking about Kensi from NCIS los angeles. its a big watch in season 3 when shes going rogue to catch her fathers killer. a had a quick shifty on google but, alas, no luck. anyone?


----------



## novedl

The great Rickson Gracie was wearing a Rolex sub in the movie "Choke".


----------



## jimelvis

odaR said:


> View attachment 682363
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Awesome tread you have here...
> 
> Ladies and gents, I present to you Sir Jonathan Ive.
> BTW: Does anyone know what watch he's wearing?


Ikepod megapode


----------



## NutellaBear

jimelvis said:


> Ikepod megapode


I love that man. Everything about him exudes good taste. I'd have his love child, if I could have a child.

He lives in SF but surprisingly, bats for the wrong team -- from my perspective at least.


----------



## TK-421

i saw don draper wearing an omega in the most recent mad men episode.


----------



## allwatchedup

Sir Paul McCartney wearing a Patek Phillipe 18K Aquanaut in a recent People magazine photo.


----------



## allwatchedup

Looks like Alton Brown may be wearing Bvlgari.


----------



## Rambling

Hi all, can someone identify this watch? It's worn by James from Top Gear in this video: The Imola Circuit - Top Gear - Series 18 Episode 1 - BBC Two - YouTube it can be seen at 0:38. I tried to add a screenshot but it's not showing for some reason.


----------



## mikeyc

Rambling said:


> Hi all, can someone identify this watch? It's worn by James from Top Gear in this video: The Imola Circuit - Top Gear - Series 18 Episode 1 - BBC Two - YouTube it can be seen at 0:38. I tried to add a screenshot but it's not showing for some reason.


Yes great episode! Sorry I can't ID James' watch either but what watch was Hammond also wearing (just before 0:38)?


----------



## Bronte

mikeyc said:


> Yes great episode! Sorry I can't ID James' watch either but what watch was Hammond also wearing (just before 0:38)?


Hammond is wearing a Breitling Navitimer. I can't tell what James is wearing. Looks vintage.


----------



## NutellaBear

TK-421 said:


> i saw don draper wearing an omega in the most recent mad men episode.


Which one? A pie pan?


----------



## fellowsis

A rock Legend wearing the least rockstar watch... Brian May with a Seiko 007. Much Respect!


----------



## elk37

Looking to find out what watch, Alex O'Loughlin was wearing on Hawaii Five 0, episode 22 aired on 5/7/12



















.​


----------



## Memphis1

IWC Aquatimer (IW356810)


----------



## chaserolls

Rambling said:


> Hi all, can someone identify this watch? It's worn by James from Top Gear in this video: The Imola Circuit - Top Gear - Series 18 Episode 1 - BBC Two - YouTube it can be seen at 0:38. I tried to add a screenshot but it's not showing for some reason.


James May is wearing a vintage Rado. He is apparently quite a Rado fan and owns a few of them


----------



## Memphis1

AAMD11 said:


> why does he always wear two watches? Thats so tacky!! He looks ridiculous!


it's a weird Maradona thing, one set to local time and one set to the time back in Argentina


----------



## bencayetano

What about the watch on this beauty? 
The second pic was the best shot I could get....unfortunately it's one of those paparazzi perv pictures so I cropped it out. ;-)


----------



## L.E.A.F.

Memphis1 said:


> it's a weird Maradona thing, one set to local time and one set to the time back in Argentina


May be learn from his friend....


----------



## Redemption

bencayetano said:


> View attachment 709934
> 
> 
> View attachment 709935
> 
> 
> What about the watch on this beauty?
> The second pic was the best shot I could get....unfortunately it's one of those paparazzi perv pictures so I cropped it out. ;-)


Possibly a Chanel I think.


----------



## macleod1979

You guys can have the watch, I'll take the girl. ha ha

-J


----------



## Monocrom

Is that J-Lo all the way on the left of that photo?


----------



## copperjohn

emo72 said:


> for my wife. she was asking about Kensi from NCIS los angeles. its a big watch in season 3 when shes going rogue to catch her fathers killer. a had a quick shifty on google but, alas, no luck. anyone?


I think she wears a Luminox.


----------



## Memphis1

emo72 said:


> for my wife. she was asking about Kensi from NCIS los angeles. its a big watch in season 3 when shes going rogue to catch her fathers killer. a had a quick shifty on google but, alas, no luck. anyone?


Luminox 8251 EVO ultimate seal... the 8351 and 8151 are similar.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Monocrom said:


> Is that J-Lo all the way on the left of that photo?


I think that is Alexa Chung.


----------



## copperjohn

emo72 said:


> for my wife. she was asking about Kensi from NCIS los angeles. its a big watch in season 3 when shes going rogue to catch her fathers killer. a had a quick shifty on google but, alas, no luck. anyone?


Btw, the Dekes (Deeks?) character in the last episode was wearing a black Oakley chrono.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

copperjohn said:


> Btw, the Dekes (Deeks?) character in the last episode was wearing a black Oakley chrono.


Usually he wears a gshock aviator. Green version i think.

Sent Via Tapatalk


----------



## copperjohn

Drop of a Hat said:


> Usually he wears a gshock aviator. Green version i think.
> 
> Sent Via Tapatalk


Ah, thanks. Couldn't tell what that model was.


----------



## asdf1230

Clooney and the Ploprof.


----------



## El Cheapacabra

chaserolls said:


> James May is wearing a vintage Rado. He is apparently quite a Rado fan and owns a few of them


According to this site, its an Omega. The site doesnt look finished
Series 18 | Top Gear Time


----------



## chaserolls

El Cheapacabra said:


> According to this site, its an Omega. The site doesnt look finished
> Series 18 | Top Gear Time


Good catch and nice website. He has also been known to wear Rados from time to time.


----------



## wtgyusza

Hello All,

Does anyone know what kind of watch does Hugh Laurie and Robert Sean Leonard have here? I have seen these in episode: Special Swan Song













































Thank you for your help i advance !


----------



## billdob62

Good thread. All that money and they can have whatever they desire...so talk about an endorsement...or maybe some were just free to begin with.


----------



## swisswatchconnection

Ive seen a lot of professional DJs with Audemars Piguet Royal Oaks. Sebastian Ingrosso, Avicii, Steve Angelo, Afrojack, AN21 and Max Vangeli to name a few.


----------



## Shawry9

WatchChuck said:


> Steven Tyler of Aerosmith is one of rocks greatest singers of all time, but I'm not sure his attire can pull anything off (just my humble opinion.)


Still reckon he could do with a couple of links taking out tho....


----------



## 3th3r

wtgyusza said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of watch does Hugh Laurie and Robert Sean Leonard have here? I have seen these in episode: Special Swan Song
> 
> View attachment 717786
> Thank you for your help i advance !


The above is a Timex Expedition Metal Field


----------



## fasthandssam

wtgyusza said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anyone know what kind of watch does Hugh Laurie and Robert Sean Leonard have here? I have seen these in episode: Special Swan Song
> 
> View attachment 717790
> View attachment 717792
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help i advance !


I'm almost certain this is a Bremont Martin Baker 2.


----------



## mikeyc

asdf1230 said:


> Clooney and the Ploprof.
> 
> View attachment 717426


Daayuum, that is one cool dude!


----------



## RTea

fasthandssam said:


> I'm almost certain this is a Bremont Martin Baker 2.
> 
> View attachment 717838


Nice catch that is most definitely a Bremont on his wrist. Awesome!


----------



## wtgyusza

All is I can say is WOW! Thanks guys!


----------



## porschefan

Lady Gaga wants to buy a fake Rolex... Lady Gaga's fake Rolex tweet angers Thai fans - Celebrity Circuit - CBS News


----------



## Monocrom

Hugh Laurie has also been seen wearing a Hamilton Khaki automatic from time to time as well.


----------



## bencayetano

Moar Wimmenz!

















Saoirse Ronan...a young but very impressive actress.

Guessing it's a Casio.


----------



## dlhussain

watchmanee said:


> Looks like *Nicholas Cage* is a *Rolex* man


He is a classy guy! Love his movies especially gone in 60 seconds


----------



## 3ther

swisswatchconnection said:


> Ive seen a lot of professional DJs with Audemars Piguet Royal Oaks. Sebastian Ingrosso, Avicii, Steve Angelo, Afrojack, AN21 and Max Vangeli to name a few.


From what I've heard, Ingrosso and Angelo are huuuuuge AP collectors/watch nuts.


----------



## dlhussain

watchmanee said:


> *Warren Buffet*t wears a* Rolex Date Just 18K *


Thats a president, bet it was made of stainless steel but like everythin warren buffet touches it turned to gold!


----------



## wtgyusza

Hi Everyone! 
I'm really sorry to post this here as I'm completely new to this forum as you know. I couldn't find the topic I wanted. 
So I own this watch Hamilton Watch · King Auto
Does anyone know how to manually wind this watch? I could not find the answer in the manual which I think is silly. 
Thank you for your help in advance!


----------



## NutellaBear

wtgyusza said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I'm really sorry to post this here as I'm completely new to this forum as you know. I couldn't find the topic I wanted.
> So I own this watch Hamilton Watch · King Auto
> Does anyone know how to manually wind this watch? I could not find the answer in the manual which I think is silly.
> Thank you for your help in advance!


Would love to answer, but you need to post this in another thread. Start a new subject in the forum. It would be off topic to discuss here.


----------



## drewmcd24

I was looking at this album cover the other day and noticed that Diz is wearing what appears to be a GMT Master:


----------



## benseattle

Thetoad said:


> I believe this to be an embarrassing endeavor.Who cares about what other people wear,especially,SO CALLED CELEBRATIES wear.I am amazed at the feedback,again UBER EMBARRASSING,,to me considering I thought this crew to be above This sort of worship/interest.


A couple of points, if I may. First all, the popularity of this this thread proves you are obviously wrong. (Is that the reason for your "embarrassment?" Or are you taking pity on the rest of us? Or are you more rightly embarrassed at your spelling of "CELEBRATIES?") Secondly, your assumption that there's any "worship" here is dramatically overstated but the fact that we are_ interested_ should be of no concern of yours. If anyone is interested in what watches well-known people are wearing and you don't approve, well just what else would you frown on? The attractiveness of my wife, my chosen profession, the color of my underwear? This is yet another example of an arrogant ass criticizing others simply because *we don't think like you do*.

How about this: you take a hike.

(Nice first post, huh? You're welcome.)


----------



## Ryan_Mc

Here is my extremely long post about the watches that Gordon Ramsay wears, there might be some more but I just haven't found them yet! Also sorry about some of the pictures they were the best I could find.

1. Breitling Chrono Cockpit (Early)















2. Bell and Ross Vintage 123















3. Bell and Ross Vintage 126















4. Rolex Submariner





















5. Asprey No. 8 Chronograph



























6. Omega Seamaster 300m















7. Breitling SuperOcean Heritage 38mm















8. Breitling Chrono Cockpit















9. Breitling Montbrilliant Legende















10. Bell and Ross Vintage 123 Geneva


----------



## hdms

anybody knows what watch was sasha wearing at the dictator? the gold white face with brown leather strap?


----------



## Cal8500

IWC Big Pilot









I'm really surprised that he's not wearing an A. Lange & Sohne....


----------



## iabels

John Mayer's Patek Philippe. Huge watch guy.


----------



## Monocrom

Cal8500 said:


> IWC Big Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really surprised that he's not wearing an A. Lange & Sohne....


I'm surprised he's still alive. That's not an insult. Even Artie himself is surprised he's still alive.


----------



## sneakertinker

Posted these a couple days ago over in the Tag Heuer forum...

Michael Fassbender...One of the best actors today...

























Erica Bana...


----------



## chiromatt_17

Too many watches!!!


----------



## chiromatt_17

watchmanee said:


> *Governor Arnie* ;-) *Panerai* anyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Hmmm. The crown is on the wrong side. Could be a large U-Boat


----------



## 3th3r

Valentino Rossi, multiple MotoGP world champion.
Looks like maybe a Tissot (maybe not?) and a Suunto. Anyone know the specific models?
(Sorry about the huge pic, it's the only size I could find.)


----------



## asolare

chiromatt_17 said:


> watchmanee said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Governor Arnie* ;-) *Panerai* anyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Hmmm. The crown is on the wrong side. Could be a large U-Boat
> 
> 
> 
> Gov. Arnie is wearing the largest (65mm) U-Boat U-42 model and Stallone is wearing a U-Boat 50mm Flightdeck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Victor Decolongon/Getty Images​Tom Cruise, wearing a U-Boat watch, with two of his children at a soccer game in 2008.​
Click to expand...


----------



## STEVIE

Anyone know this watch?


----------



## STEVIE

Daytona WAG


----------



## morelite

I didn't see a watch. :-d


----------



## Dennix

Is she wearing one?


----------



## Memphis1

Re: johnny depps watch

Juvenia "Architecture" Protractor


----------



## phunky_monkey

3th3r said:


> Valentino Rossi, multiple MotoGP world champion.
> Looks like maybe a Tissot (maybe not?) and a Suunto. Anyone know the specific models?
> (Sorry about the huge pic, it's the only size I could find.)


Looks like the JLC Rossi Edition to me:










Tissot would be flattered I'm sure!


----------



## STEVIE

Memphis1 said:


> Re: johnny depps watch
> 
> Juvenia "Architecture" Protractor


Thanks Memphis:-!


----------



## leezels

Kevin love and his submariner







Can someone tell me what Melo is wearing? I have no idea


----------



## craniotes

Can someone tell me what Melo is wearing? I have no idea[/QUOTE]

He's wearing an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Offshore "Survivor".

Regards,
Adam


----------



## leezels

Thanks Adam, 

So I just googled it. a 50k watch. DAmnnn!


----------



## 92gli

Any guesses on what Cole Hamels is wearing here ?


----------



## seandell16

anyone know what charlie is wearing in this picture.


----------



## Michael the Psycho

seandell16 said:


> anyone know what charlie is wearing in this picture.


Yellow gold Datejust? Looks like a president or jubilee bracelet.


----------



## sneakertinker

More Eric Bana...Tag Aquaracer...


----------



## biglinhead

i like chris o'donnell suit is ncis los angeles,fashion and cool!


----------



## georges zaslavsky

tom selleck used to wear a gmt 1675 and a seiko in the magnum series


----------



## Monocrom

In the show, the GMT Rolex originally belonged to his dad.


----------



## ari.seoul

this was talked about in a different thread, so I thought I'd show it here as well,
though ... Is Yohan Blake a celebrity? regardless, that watch is a beaut

this may be the case of not 'celebrities with their watches', but 'watches with their celebrities'


----------



## ari.seoul

and keeping with Olympians (celebrities) and their watches ... Usain Bolt with what else but a Hublot


----------



## Stargazer1

georges zaslavsky said:


> tom selleck used to wear a gmt 1675 and a seiko in the magnum series


I'm currently watching the Magnum P.I. series on Netflix. I've never seen him wearing a Seiko. Here's the Chronosport that he wore b-):


----------



## bencayetano

Sorry for the middle finger..haha...looks like a Rolex? Not familiar with older models.


----------



## Frank451

Well what he wore in the day! Mr. Paul Newman


----------



## georges zaslavsky

bencayetano said:


> Sorry for the middle finger..haha...looks like a Rolex? Not familiar with older models.
> 
> View attachment 804307


ref 16030 indeed a Rolex


----------



## Memphis1

Looks like an AP ROO


----------



## Mathew J

Steve Carrell with his Omega Speedmaster Professional at his country store in Marshfield MA


----------



## Mathew J

Mikhail Gorbachev with His Gold Connie


----------



## Mathew J

Joe Biden with his Bond Seamaster


----------



## Mathew J

Prince William and his Seamaster Profesional


----------



## Mathew J

Ron Howard and his Speedmaster Pro


----------



## Mathew J

Mark Harman and his personal Plo Prof on Leno


----------



## Mathew J

Gordon Ramsey with a SMP


----------



## Mathew J

Nobel Peace Prize recipient Martti Ahtisaari with his Speedmaster


----------



## Mathew J

Kenny Rogers with an Orange PO


----------



## Mathew J

Rheinhold Messner after reaching the south pole in 1989 wearing a Speedy Pro


----------



## Mathew J

Elvis Presley with a gold Connie:


----------



## Mathew J

Another Apollo 13 Actor wearing their speedy beyond their role in the film...Bill Paxton


----------



## Mathew J

Freddie Roach - Speedmaster - he is Manny Pacquiao's trainer


----------



## Mathew J

Ryan Agoncillo Seamaster PO


----------



## Mathew J

Steve Austin and a Seamaster Chronograph


----------



## Mathew J

Adam Savage (Mythbusters) wears a POC


----------



## Mathew J

Jack Hanna with his Two Tone SMP (Rose Gold Bezel)


----------



## Mathew J

Frans Van Houten CEO Royal Philips Electronics with a Bond SMP


----------



## Mathew J

Celebrity Chef Simon Rimmer and his PO


----------



## Mathew J

Tom Hardy and a Limited Edition James Bond Casino Royale PO


----------



## Mathew J

NightScar said:


> Anybody know what watch Pacquiao is wearing?


This definately looks like an AT chrono.


----------



## jtstav

Looks like he forgot to screw the crown down too lol.



Stargazer1 said:


> I'm currently watching the Magnum P.I. series on Netflix. I've never seen him wearing a Seiko. Here's the Chronosport that he wore b-):
> 
> View attachment 804300


----------



## westlake

*What, what's that? Is Kim, god rest his soul (well at least in theory), sporting a Rolex? Hmm...*


----------



## Monocrom

Safe to say "The Great Leader" is getting what he deserves for his Lifetime of "service" to the North Korean people. 

The man in the red suit is taking care of things. No, not Santa. I mean the other guy in the red suit. ;-)


----------



## Stargazer1

Brad Pitt with a Patek Philippe Nautilus ref.5711/1A


----------



## guachafita

Just wondering what kind of watch President Hugo Chavez is wearing in this picture ?


----------



## Monocrom

In _that_ picture, I'm more concerned about why that poor girl needs to be comforted.


----------



## guachafita

A victim of a recent Refinery Explosion . Venezuela's Refinery Explosion: Has Chávez Made Petroleum Too Political? | World | TIME.com


----------



## Monocrom

guachafita said:


> A victim of a recent Refinery Explosion . Venezuela's Refinery Explosion: Has Chávez Made Petroleum Too Political? | World | TIME.com


That poor girl. Thanks for the link.


----------



## OliverClozov

please no abbreviations. noobs like me have no idea what po is lol.


----------



## Monocrom

OliverClozov said:


> please no abbreviations. noobs like me have no idea what po is lol.


Omega Seamaster *P*lanet *O*cean model.


----------



## ari.seoul

Pres Hugo Chavez's ... no 100% sure, but that symbol on the dial reminds of me Ulysse Nardin


----------



## torontobluered

what does george have on here?


----------



## mikeyc

So Matthew J are you a professional Omega spotter?


----------



## Monocrom

torontobluered said:


> what does george have on here? . . .


Some celebrity endorsements have the opposite effect.

Especially so with professional comedians. The successful ones are well-liked, but no one takes their opinions on serious issues, well; seriously.


----------



## Kittysafe

Does anyone know what watch Marlon Brando wears in the 1951 movie, A Streetcar Named Desire?


----------



## Hutter

Tom Hanks with a Rolex Milgauss GV


----------



## hansp

Dwayne Johnson (The Rock) and Panerai Luminor Submersible.


----------



## Apopka

Enzotemko said:


> Alton Brown is a real WIS - I've seen him with several high end watches on his shows. I don't recognize this one, but I'm sure someone here will:


I think he's wearing a Scubapro: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/my-new-favorite-beater-scubapro-286383.html


----------



## Memphis1

i read he uses his own panerais



hansp said:


> Dwayne Johnson (The Rock) and Panerai Luminor Submersible.


----------



## Kittysafe

Louis CK on his show Louie, Season 3 Episode 11, I believe it's a Rolex Submariner


----------



## kl45h

Ron Swanson - Citizen Ecodrive :-d


----------



## Kittysafe

kl45h said:


> Ron Swanson - Citizen Ecodrive :-d


Gotta love Ron, he's such a complex and wonderful character.


----------



## DDD3333

"So Matthew J are you a professional Omega spotter?"

Hah, hah...Omega fanboy grinds another thread to death. I love those 'can't choose between a VC vs PP' threads where someone comes along to pose whether the OP has considered the Speedy.


----------



## Kittysafe

Nicolas Cage wears a Rolex Submariner in the movie _National Treasure._


----------



## hogs263

I spoke with the costume designer for Robert De Niro's movie* Ronin*. She said Robert brings in his own wardrobe and accessories. I am assuming he brings in his own watches as well. We believe this watch is a _*1940's Jardur Bezelmeter, 960. *_
CC


----------



## kl45h

Swanson is a laugh riot! 

Seinfeld...with a Breitling Professional Aerospace


----------



## Kittysafe

I don't understand wrist watches that have both analog and digital faces, it's like looking at a very confused baby.


----------



## rocky

DINER, DRIVE-INS AND DIVES, GUY FIERI WEARING A DOXA


----------



## DaveW

Liev Schreiber wears an Omega 2254


----------



## Tom2517

Don't know if anyone posted this already.


----------



## flyingpicasso

Tom2517 said:


> View attachment 830783
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone posted this already.


I don't recognize her...what's her name?


----------



## geoffbot

flyingpicasso said:


> I don't recognize her...what's her name?


Justine Beaver


----------



## frankyp81

he (guy fieri) wears quite a few interesting watches, will try get some pics and post'em.


----------



## frankyp81




----------



## Khoi

What's jessica biel wearing?

imgbox - fast, simple image host


----------



## victorarmd

Romanian President Trainan Basescu







Baume & Mercier - Classima Executive








Longines Evidentza








Tank








Patek Phillipe - Calatrava

Source: Time Club Romania


----------



## VoiceOfSticks

Just need to point out (as a happily married heterosexual male) that Tom Hardy is extremely good looking.


----------



## geoffbot

VoiceOfSticks said:


> Just need to point out (as a happily married heterosexual male) that Tom Hardy is extremely good looking.


Agreed.


----------



## dm8877

flyingpicasso said:


> I don't recognize her...what's her name?


Punky Meadows


----------



## Stargazer1

Scottie Pippen and his wife wearing Omega...


----------



## Khoi

Shumacher


----------



## madamo

Don't have a picture but while my wife was watching the X factor last night, Simon was wearing a Gold Lange 1 Moonphase and Marc Anthony was wearing a Gold Daytona on a strap.


----------



## thsiao

Khoi said:


> What's jessica biel wearing?
> 
> imgbox - fast, simple image host


Hublot.


----------



## Pilgrim7

Tom2517 said:


> View attachment 830783
> 
> 
> Don't know if anyone posted this already.


If there's one thing that makes me want to throw my Rolex in the bin - it's that!!!


----------



## Monocrom

I don't care if Justin is a huge money-making celeb.

A gold Rolex on the wrist of a little boy is still ridiculous. The fact that it's real makes it even sillier.


----------



## Stargazer1

Ben Affleck in the recently released movie, Argo:


----------



## alien1

that boy/girl definitely makes me want to drive a tank over my DJ.



Pilgrim7 said:


> If there's one thing that makes me want to throw my Rolex in the bin - it's that!!!


----------



## Memphis1

Stargazer1 said:


> Ben Affleck in the recently released movie, Argo:
> 
> View attachment 847086
> 
> 
> View attachment 847099
> 
> 
> View attachment 847100


WTF??? That's a movie based in a 1979 case... Why would they put a 2008 watch on him???


----------



## Cal8500

Memphis1 said:


> WTF??? That's a movie based in a 1979 case... Why would they put a 2008 watch on him???


Because 99.9999% of people who watch the movie will never know the difference.


----------



## Monocrom

Cal8500 said:


> Because 99.9999% of people who watch the movie will never know difference.


Exactly!

The least they should have done was slap one of those new-fangled digital quartz watches on old Ben.


----------



## entex

Cal8500 said:


> Because 99.9999% of people who watch the movie will never know difference.


I'd really like to know what watch Bryan Cranston was wearing in this movie. It looked kind of like a Patek Philippe Calatrava with the seconds sub-dial, except the case seemed a little rounder. I couldn't find a better image than the one below, unfortunately. Perhaps someone will ID it after the blu-ray is released and we can get a good freeze frame. There were a few really clear shots of it during the film. Beautiful watch, indeed.


----------



## Kittysafe

What is this watch Robert Gibbs, President Obama's senior campaign advisor wearing at tonight's debate?
It's very thin, here are some pictures I could take, sorry they're not very good.


----------



## Donut

Cal8500 said:


> Because 99.9999% of people who watch the movie will never know difference.


I was watching a movie the other day with my wife, they did a close up on the actors hand for about 15 seconds...I leaned over to my wife and said "the second hand on his watch isn't moving". She thinks I'm crazy.


----------



## Thomas Miko

Memphis1 said:


> WTF??? That's a movie based in a 1979 case... Why would they put a 2008 watch on him???


They want you to see it on his wrist and say, "Oh, I want one of those!" While I was watching the movie I kept thinking to myself, "That kinda looks like a Submariner, but isn't." Now I understand why. Thanks for posting the photos. Sounds like Rolex is trying to pull an Omega/James Bond number.


----------



## Blubaru703

Cal8500 said:


> Because 99.9999% of people who watch the movie will never know the difference.


Rolex watches are great because they have that vintage look. They make perfect watches for period films because they have changed so little over the years.


----------



## harvesteroflight

I can't find a road through this one.


----------



## KiwiDivemaster

Footballers seem to love the watch I'm getting, Hublot Big Bang (Stainless Steel). It definitely detracts from my wanting this watch, but not enough for me to look elsewhere.










Pepe Reina - Liverpool FC/Spain goalie










Frank De Boer - Ajax coach


----------



## Thom4711

Here's another Big Bang- if this doesn't put you off, nothing will!!


----------



## KiwiDivemaster

...


----------



## KiwiDivemaster

Thom4711 said:


> View attachment 858198
> 
> 
> Here's another Big Bang- if this doesn't put you off, nothing will!!


As a life long Liverpool FC supporter (God give me strength) I am highly offended that Roy wears a Hublot lol. Definitely off putting but I'm going to try and stay the course.

Plus I don't get wearing a watch like a Big Bang/rubber strap with a suit??? I'm getting mine as a weekend fun watch...​


----------



## Mathew J

mikeyc said:


> So Matthew J are you a professional Omega spotter?


nope, just find it interesting to see who over the years has worn the brand without a celeb endorsement from them.


----------



## asphericalperspective

Cal8500 said:


> Because 99.9999% of people who watch the movie will never know the difference.


You'd never catch good ol' Stanley making a mistake like that. While Ben Affleck is already a 4000% better director than he is an actor, he's still gots a little ways to go if he's making these kind of mistakes.


----------



## eliz

The manager of my much beloved team:









Arsene Wenger with his IWC Big Pilot!


----------



## Mathew J

DDD3333 said:


> "So Matthew J are you a professional Omega spotter?"
> 
> Hah, hah...Omega fanboy grinds another thread to death. I love those 'can't choose between a VC vs PP' threads where someone comes along to pose whether the OP has considered the Speedy.


Anyone who truly knows me from these sites would feel this isn't even remotely the case, while I do like Omega as it is a brand I am comfortable with spending my money on, to suggest that I don't respect and admire other brands simply because I post and found some Omega related celeb pictures is beyond ridicluous.


----------



## Kittysafe

It seems to me that the motto "Omega - all the elegance without the arrogance"... is arrogant.


----------



## Khoi




----------



## Centropolis

Anyone know what Paul is wearing?


----------



## woodsworth

Centropolis said:


> Anyone know what Paul is wearing?


Patek Philippe Aquanaut 5167/1a


----------



## micreyes11

I wanted to start a post about Anthony Bourdain and his watch collection and it has led me here and I'm loving it... It was asked earlier in this thread but no answers quite yet: can anyone identify some of the watches he wears in no reservations...


----------



## Statick

micreyes11 said:


> I wanted to start a post about Anthony Bourdain and his watch collection and it has led me here and I'm loving it... It was asked earlier in this thread but no answers quite yet: can anyone identify some of the watches he wears in no reservations...


It appears he wore an Ernst Benz Chronoflite World Timer while in Venice.

Source: No Reservations (2005-)


----------



## macleod1979

Did you ever start the thread, or just keeping it on here?


----------



## micreyes11

macleod1979 said:


> Did you ever start the thread, or just keeping it on here?


Never started it... I'll probably start it once I have a better idea of the watches he's wearing...


----------



## Mathew J

Kittysafe said:


> It seems to me that the motto "Omega - all the elegance without the arrogance"... is arrogant.


This is rather off topic for the post but it was something I heard said and felt it was appropriate for the brand, I could see how some might consider it in and of itself as arrogant, but I do feel that it is accurate for many, at least given my limited experience with owners/enthusiasts.


----------



## Roller.959

Khoi said:


> View attachment 875446


Well, that seals the deal. I will never own a Panerai. Sad...


----------



## Roller.959

Don't ask me why I know this, but...









Taylor Lautner with a Timewalker.

Oh and there is this...










...but I think the scenery has changed for him.


----------



## mct05

I know it's kinda small, but this was worn by Joshua Jackson aka Peter Bishop on the last episode (episode 7, season 5) of Fringe. Can anyone help identify this? Doesn't look like there's any logos on it.


----------



## geekchick

mct05 said:


> View attachment 880059
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda small, but this was worn by Joshua Jackson aka Peter Bishop on the last episode (episode 7, season 5) of Fringe. Can anyone help identify this? Doesn't look like there's any logos on it.


It looks like this watch with the name blacked out.


----------



## mct05

Thanks! Although, doesn't look nearly as cool in that pic as it does in the TV show, especially since it's probably a $75 POS.


----------



## eons11

mct05 said:


> View attachment 880059
> 
> 
> I know it's kinda small, but this was worn by Joshua Jackson aka Peter Bishop on the last episode (episode 7, season 5) of Fringe. Can anyone help identify this? Doesn't look like there's any logos on it.


I was just about to post about the same watch! Yeah, looks a lot better in the TV show.

Any ideas on what this other watch is that was worn in the same episode? Might be another cheapo but still looks cool. Thanks.


----------



## Arjunamada88

German Trance DJ Legend *Paul Van Dyk* wears _Cartier Roadster Chronograph_










Current World No.1 DJ *Armin Van Buuren* wears a _Tag Heuer Link_










And same goes with *John '00' Fleming* also wears a _Tag Heuer_ Link too


----------



## Kittysafe

On the last episode of Grey's Anatomy, Karev made a big deal of this intern's watch, acting as if it was a real high end deal, but I didn't think it looked like much... someone guessed it might be a Tag, but it's hard to say, so... here I am... with the pros... so, what do you guys think?


----------



## EvilBendy

It depresses me that so many celebrities have - well not exactly bad - but just such mediocre taste when i know they can afford better...


----------



## EvilBendy

Stargazer1 said:


> Ben Affleck in the recently released movie, Argo:
> 
> View attachment 847086
> 
> 
> View attachment 847099
> 
> 
> View attachment 847100


This is embarrassing - as this watch did by even exist at that time - but maybe understandable since the whole movie was horribly inaccurate historically to the point of being offensive (Canada's role for example - I readily confess though I'm very biased)


----------



## Khoi




----------



## Mathew J

Khoi said:


> View attachment 921653


Is this that Wilmer guy and looks like a YMII...pretty high res pic, did you take it or find it on the net


----------



## Brendan12

Mathew J said:


> Is this that Wilmer guy and looks like a YMII...pretty high res pic, did you take it or find it on the net


Er, which one is the celebrity?


----------



## pabs

U-Boat U42 at a woping 65mm only 30 in the world.


----------



## Apopka

I think Sir Paul and his wife are sporting his and hers PP Nautilii...



















What do you think?


----------



## Synequano

^ are those PP Aquanauts? The pics look grainy on my phone..


----------



## Apopka

Sorry I believe you are right...it is the Aquanaut on rubber:


----------



## LeverTime

I just watched the documentary "Beyond the Lighted Stage" about the band Rush. Did anyone recognize any of the watches in the movie? All three of them seem to own a lot of watches.


----------



## Kittysafe

LeverTime said:


> I just watched the documentary "Beyond the Lighted Stage" about the band Rush. Did anyone recognize any of the watches in the movie? All three of them seem to own a lot of watches.


Fantastic documentary on one of my favorite bands, though I must admit I feel they've lost their magic since at least PRESTO 1989. I just don't hear it in their music anymore. That aside, it's a wonderful documentary that enlightens fans on who these guys are, their mentality and approach to life and music.


----------



## Penn Wooding

I could be wrong, but the character who plays Bob Hope in Emmerdale looks like he wears a Tag Heuer Monaco


----------



## Kittysafe

Talking about the band RUSH... with such a technical mind, I am curious what watch Neil Peart wears.

Actually, looking at photos, I don't think he wears one.


----------



## Memphis1

Kevin Hart was wearing a rolex daytona rainbow on jay leno... can't find pic


----------



## AudaxPT

Hello all, I have seen Sir Sirtling Moss wearing a nice looking chrono (most recently on BBC Racing Legends) with, from what I have searched, a bracelet of he's own design, but the time piece itself I can't recognise or find anything about it. Here is a screen shot from a video on youtube:










Can anyone recognise it or know what watch is it, I have seen that bracelet before on much older footage of Sir Stirling, at least form the 1970's with the same watch if I remember correctly.


----------



## Apopka

Does anyone know what watch Ewan McGregor is wearing here?


----------



## Hutter

Michael Phelps playing beer pong and his typical PO in gold, I think


----------



## LeverTime

Kittysafe said:


> Talking about the band RUSH... with such a technical mind, I am curious what watch Neil Peart wears.
> 
> Actually, looking at photos, I don't think he wears one.


Pretty sure he wore different watches in different interviews throughout that movie. I assume he doesn't wear one while drumming, but his hands are moving so fast, who could tell? 

If you haven't seen the movie by the way, it's on Youtube.

Edit: Oops! I didn't see your earlier post!


----------



## Kittysafe

LeverTime said:


> Pretty sure he wore different watches in different interviews throughout that movie. I assume he doesn't wear one while drumming, but his hands are moving so fast, who could tell?
> 
> If you haven't seen the movie by the way, it's on Youtube.


This is what I posted earlier:

Fantastic documentary on one of my favorite bands, though I must admit I feel they've lost their magic since at least PRESTO 1989. I just don't hear it in their music anymore. That aside, it's a wonderful documentary that enlightens fans on who these guys are, their mentality and approach to life and music.

And to be absolutely clear: I own the documentary


----------



## kedoff

Can anyone identify this watch? It scene from "The possession"


----------



## Khoi

http://img243.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=03014_Chung10_123_115lo.jpg#


----------



## Mathew J

Mark Wahlberg with a YG YMII


----------



## bartekg

What watch Keith Jarrett, famous jazz pianist, is wearing? Thanks a lot for an answer!


----------



## Mathew J

Cillian Murphy with an obscure one, an Omega Railmaster 2500, guessing it is his own piece given its limited popularity and production run.


----------



## fjcamry

SkooterNB said:


> My thoughts are that they are so frugal about their money being finance guys that they think any moderately expensive watch is a unnecessary! All about the bottom line boys, especially when you are billions and billions in debt :-x












My thoughts are that the watch is because he plans to go jogging somewhere during his lunch break. He has to work long days sometimes and since he's not at home, he can do some physical exercise when taking a break. They get long breaks at the capital. Imagine when a meeting is not in session and until then you have a free moment.


----------



## KiwiDivemaster

Apopka said:


> Does anyone know what watch Ewan McGregor is wearing here?


IWC Big Pilot - One of my favorites:

IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | Collection | Pilot


----------



## Monocrom

fjcamry said:


> My thoughts are that the watch is because he plans to go jogging somewhere during his lunch break. He has to work long days sometimes and since he's not at home, he can do some physical exercise when taking a break. They get long breaks at the capital. Imagine when a meeting is not in session and until then you have a free moment.


Rather than a workout mid-day, more likely all of these guys hired the same Public Relations guru to make them look more favorable to the average Joe. So, they were told to wear an every-man's watch. A simple Timex.

Amazingly how utterly out of touch these guys are with reality.


----------



## WWII70

Hansch99 said:


> Tom Brokaw wore an IWC Big Pilot while filling in on Meet the Press after Tim Russert died.











Tom's also sporting a Livestrong bracelet on his other wirst. I bet he's not so thrilled about that now!


----------



## WWII70

jason_recliner said:


> Who would have thought it was possible to make Hublot even _less_ desirable?











....put one on the wrist of this cheating SOB. Anyone know which one is the "hand of God" he used to "score" the infamous goal against England?


----------



## WWII70

while I am on my anglophile soapbox, I need to note that QE2 is quite the WIS

At her coronation she was wearing the Jaeger LeCoultre 101.









In an official 1984 portrait, she is wearing a Patek Philippe Golden Ellipse.


----------



## WWII70

on the royal theme, can anyone tell what Prince Charles was wearing in Melbourne last year?


----------



## ChronoScot

DaveW said:


> Liev Schreiber wears an Omega 2254


I believe he wore this in the movie 'Salt' with Angelina Jolie.


----------



## Khoi

Nico Rosberg- IWC


----------



## Memphis1

^^ you could at least specify


IWC Ingenieur Perpetual Calendar Digital Date-Month


----------



## Hutter

Khoi said:


> Nico Rosberg- IWC


At left it's Laurent Blanc and at right it´s Zinedine Zidane!


----------



## KingK12

I had Nick Collins from the Packers come in today and he had on a big face Rolex. Looked really nice and he seems like a pretty cool guy.


----------



## box handler

What about Jason Clarke's watch in _Zero Dark Thirty_? This is for sure a watch nerd movie, as it includes, in addition to the watch in question, a Rolex Explorer, an Omega Speedmaster, and a Cartier (Santos, I believe). Sure, they're all well-known brands, but they seem to be carefully selected for the characters.

The watch appears to be some sort of JLC Master Compressor or something. Any thoughts?


----------



## Kittysafe

From the show: Market Warriors, pretty obvious what this is.
View attachment 971008


----------



## micreyes11

He could have chose a better watch for that outfit...



Khoi said:


> View attachment 921653


----------



## rodia77

Can anyone recognise the watch that Nick Cave is wearing here?

Nick Cave en el Museo del Chopo - YouTube


----------



## Derezzed

Hey everyone,

I've seen Conan O'Brien's watch glimpse out of his suits many times, but it wasn't easy tracking down a proper view of it. It has been bugging me for a long time. Can someone please ID his watch? Thanks so much. 

View attachment 996339
View attachment 996341


Here's where I got the screenshots from, there's a closer view around 0:53.


----------



## dannyking

Looks like Rolex Submariner Date


----------



## Khoi

Forgot the watch on AC Slater. Katherine Webb is hot!
View attachment 998322


----------



## Derezzed

Ok so I'm going to try to answer my own question towards Conan O'Brien in hopes that someone will call me out as right/wrong. I have no idea about models but brand guesses are Baume & Mercier or Patek Philippe? Commence the noob calling.


----------



## NeilPeart

I Peart's book "Road Show" he discusses losing his Patek Philippe


----------



## P. Cruz

Jay-Z in a JLC Reverso...classy


----------



## Zarath

Anybody knows what the brand new Venezuelan president Nicolás Maduro is wearing? He has been flashing it a lot to the world, lately. Doesn't look high-end to me...


----------



## Ytk

Zarath said:


> Anybody knows what the brand new Venezuelan president Nicolás Maduro is wearing? He has been flashing it a lot to the world, lately. Doesn't look high-end to me...
> View attachment 1051007


Tissot T-Touch


----------



## Zarath

Ytk said:


> Tissot T-Touch


Ah! Indeed. The T-Touch Expert. Thank you!

Sporty, but not very presidential. But this man likes to stress his humble background, so I guess it's a fine choice after all.


----------



## MichaelKG

KiwiDivemaster said:


> Footballers seem to love the watch I'm getting, Hublot Big Bang (Stainless Steel). It definitely detracts from my wanting this watch, but not enough for me to look elsewhere.
> 
> Pepe Reina - Liverpool FC/Spain goalie
> 
> Frank De Boer - Ajax coach


Hublot is one of the sponsors of Ajax, I think the whole team got the same watch the previous season. I remember seeing Jan Vertonghen wearing the same one in a interview.

They received a rolex though after becoming champions.


----------



## pinkybrain

Not that special - it's a VSA Dive Master Chrono. (I recognized it right away while watching the movie because I have the mecha version)



box handler said:


> What about Jason Clarke's watch in _Zero Dark Thirty_? This is for sure a watch nerd movie, as it includes, in addition to the watch in question, a Rolex Explorer, an Omega Speedmaster, and a Cartier (Santos, I believe). Sure, they're all well-known brands, but they seem to be carefully selected for the characters.
> 
> The watch appears to be some sort of JLC Master Compressor or something. Any thoughts?


----------



## Memphis1

box handler said:


> The watch appears to be some sort of JLC Master Compressor or something. Any thoughts?


Wow, thanks for confusing a humble VSA dive master with a JLC... )


----------



## Derezzed

Thank you Jeff GoldBlum (17 Apr 2013 appearing on Conan) for stating what watch Conan O'Brien wears; a Patek Philippe. I can rest easy now, not so much of a noob after all ha!


----------



## Fenix84

What watch is Crosby wearing?


----------



## stonyboys

Fenix84 said:


> What watch is Crosby wearing?
> 
> View attachment 1069103


Is that a daytona?

Can anyone verify what LBJ is wearing here: NBA Fashion: Kobe and LeBron - YouTube

It looks like an audemars chrono to me?


----------



## BusyTimmy

stonyboys said:


> Is that a daytona?
> 
> Can anyone verify what LBJ is wearing here: NBA Fashion: Kobe and LeBron - YouTube
> 
> It looks like an audemars chrono to me?


Looks like a Daytona to me.


----------



## Watermark

Subscribed to see what not to wear


----------



## Nick_L_M

stonyboys said:


> Is that a daytona?
> 
> Can anyone verify what LBJ is wearing here: NBA Fashion: Kobe and LeBron - YouTube
> 
> It looks like an audemars chrono to me?


Definitely an AP, the bracelet is a giveaway.

I'm putting my money on Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chronograph in yellow gold.


----------



## jc-shock

Nick_L_M said:


> Definitely an AP, the bracelet is a giveaway.
> 
> I'm putting my money on Audemars Piguet Royal Oak Chronograph in yellow gold.
> 
> View attachment 1069248


Its definitely an Ap because lebron is an ambassador for the brand and as others have already said, Crosby's wearing a Daytona.

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Khoi

Lindsey Vonn

[url]http://www.sharenxs.com/view/?id=8d65v6o-011481089-a8smhiw#
[/URL]


----------



## watchseeker100

bencayetano said:


> Sorry for the middle finger..haha...looks like a Rolex? Not familiar with older models.
> 
> View attachment 804307


does anybody have any extra details on this particular watch ??


----------



## AutomaticWatch

watchseeker100 said:


> does anybody have any extra details on this particular watch ??


Looks like a Rolex Oysterquartz 17014:







(random image off google images)


----------



## Hutter

Ronnie O'Sullivan at the 2013 Snooker World Championship. As I write this, he just won a back-from-behind frame in amazing style. The score is now 12-8, Ronnie leading.









Oh, and it's a JLC Reverso, of course.


----------



## geoffbot

Hutter said:


> Ronnie O'Sullivan at the 2013 Snooker World Championship. As I write this, he just won a back-from-behind frame in amazing style. The score is now 12-8, Ronnie leading.
> 
> View attachment 1074287
> 
> 
> Oh, and it's a JLC Reverso, of course.


Yep - noticed that last night. Effortlessly classy.


----------



## Touring

Statick said:


> It appears he wore an Ernst Benz Chronoflite World Timer while in Venice.


From the "Koreatown" episode of PU. Sorry for the crappy quality. Can't tell exactly which one, but it looks like an OP Radomir.

http://i1308.photobucket.com/albums/s601/rtkd33/IMG_20130507_175030_zpsb31e7778.jpg


----------



## diaby2afc

Monsieur Wenger sporting a ___________










Can you guess?


----------



## 6omega

wow 95% of these people have 0% taste (given the wealth at their disposal)


----------



## Touring

diaby2afc said:


> Monsieur Wenger sporting a ___________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guess?


IWC Big Pilot Top Gun?


----------



## Monocrom

Not 100% sure, but yes; the hands and styling screams IWC.


----------



## kaje

def. big pilot


----------



## James123

Anyone take a guess at the watch Roger Federer is wearing in this video interview? Madrid 2013 Thursday Interview Federer - YouTube 
Must be a Rolex as he has a big sponsorship deal with them. Milgauss maybe?


----------



## Hutter

Yep, I'd say Rolex Milgauss.


----------



## powerband

Kyle L said:


> Flava Flav. Yeah Boyeee!! More of a clock than a watch, but still tells time! :-d


Small by today's standard.

.


----------



## powerband

3th3r said:


> I'd still hit it.


You'd be on a lifetime cocktail of prednisone and anti-inflammation meds.


----------



## Metlin

No idea on the watch, but that's a delightful piano.



bartekg said:


> What watch Keith Jarrett, famous jazz pianist, is wearing? Thanks a lot for an answer!
> View attachment 944639


----------



## Kainz916

Hey guys, what watch is Mads Mikkelsen wearing in hannibal episode 9? Sorry for the poor quality of the picture... it seems like a chrono + moonphase watch
http://i.imgur.com/dgD8Agt.jpg


----------



## Touring

Any idea what Becks is wearing?








Also, Leo and the awesome 2013 TAG Heuer Carrera MikroPendulum.


----------



## diaby2afc




----------



## eddiesleftfoot

Touring said:


> Any idea what Becks is wearing?
> View attachment 1105728
> 
> 
> Also, Leo and the awesome 2013 TAG Heuer Carrera MikroPendulum.


She's a Breitling ambassador these days.


----------



## Touring

eddiesleftfoot said:


> She's a Breitling ambassador these days.


Thought so, but wasn't sure as I'm not too familiar with the Breitling brand. Thanks!


----------



## faiz31887

I was watching French Open coverage and saw that although Rafael Nadal famously wears a Richard Mille on court, Stanislas Wawrinka also wears a watch on court. After further research I found that he was a sponsor of Audemars Piguet.

I looked at other AP sponsored athletes and found:

#1 Basketball Player in the world: Lebron James








#1 Tennis Player in the World: Novak Djokovic








and #1 (as far as I know) Soccer Player in the world: Lionel Messi


----------



## JoshuaTeo

Beckham & Breitling


----------



## Hutter

Not exactly a celebrity, but here it goes:

Prominent physicist (and star on "The Unbelievers" alongside Richard Dawkins) Lawrence Krauss, wearing a Panerai:


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Kainz916 said:


> Hey guys, what watch is Mads Mikkelsen wearing in hannibal episode 9? Sorry for the poor quality of the picture... it seems like a chrono + moonphase watch
> http://i.imgur.com/dgD8Agt.jpg


Have been staring at his wrist with great interest. Does he wear different watches in different episodes?


----------



## 3th3r

If this isn't the definition of "douche-y", I don't know what is:

For all you fans of the Beib and/or gold Rollys:


----------



## Monocrom

It's sad. That's what happens when parents decide to profit off of the talent of their young children, and sell the souls of their kids to an industry where few adults are mature enough to handle the pressure, the stress, the money ... All without getting an inflated head and a raging Ego. Honestly, the poor kid had no chance. Now look at him. Just another child-star whose parents live off of his income and get to enjoy the trapping of super wealth and luxury.


----------



## eons11

Anyone know what watch writer Michael Pollan ("The Omnivore's Dilemma") is wearing? Photo taken from his appearance on "Real Time With Bill Maher" from Friday, June 21. It's a pretty cool looking watch--black case, green face, tan/natural leather strap. Seems like slimmer design. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## BusyTimmy

3th3r said:


> If this isn't the definition of "douche-y", I don't know what is:
> 
> For all you fans of the Beib and/or gold Rollys:


Makes me sad. For him.


----------



## Skitalets

Definitely love this thread!

I know it's a fictional character, but I've been rewatching Sopranos season 1 and keep noticing Michael Imperioli's character wearing what looks to be a solid gold Cartier Tank. Can't find a good photo, but it's a great looking watch!


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Anyone know what he's got on his wrist?


----------



## DDD3333

_Anyone know what he's got on his wrist?_ Rolex Skydweller


----------



## Ruslex

ilikebigbutts said:


> Anyone know what he's got on his wrist?


Who cares what's on his wrist.

What the hell is that around his NECK?


----------



## Monocrom

Ruslex said:


> Who cares what's on his wrist.
> 
> What the hell is that around his NECK?


A gaudy and tasteless example of his wealth.

Honestly, with some of these celebs. who clearly have no taste, I get turned off if I see a watch that I'm considering; hanging off one of their wrists.


----------



## 3th3r

MotoGP riders Valentino Rossi (Rolex Sub) and Bradley Smith (Tissot Seastar) at the 2013 Laguna Seca press conference:


----------



## Memphis1

Bradley is Tissot seastar and yes rolex sub for Rossi


----------



## 3th3r

Memphis1 said:


> Bradley is Tissot seastar and yes rolex sub for Rossi


Good eye. I'll update the info in my post above.


----------



## inlieu

When coming out of the theater after watching Wolverine I stumbled upon the cardboard display for Baggage Claim. Djimon Hounsou wants you to know he's rockin' an IWC Big Pilot. I'm not sure what BOris Kodjoe is wearing though.


----------



## Watch OCD

Monocrom said:


> ..
> 
> Honestly, with some of these celebs. who clearly have no taste, I get turned off if I see a watch that I'm considering; hanging off one of their wrists.


true....that happens with me too


----------



## Kilovolt

In a recent press conference Sergio Marchionne, FIAT's and Chrysler's CEO was sporting this unusual chrono, any idea as to its maker? :-s


----------



## Cybotron

Any ideas??


----------



## DDD3333

Stallone is wearing a Richard Mille 028 Diver, I believe. If you look carefully in the first shot where he is boarding the yacht, there is a hint of orange at the crown (large in real life) ...that and the lugs give it away.


----------



## jc-shock

DDD3333 said:


> Stallone is wearing a Richard Mille 028 Diver, I believe. If you look carefully in the first shot where he is boarding the yacht, there is a hint of orange at the crown (large in real life) ...that and the lugs give it away.


He's also wearing some really short shorts.

Sent from my Arc using Tapatalk 2


----------



## little big feather

I have one simple rule when it comes to watches...Rule: Never wear a watch worn by Stallone or recommended by Stallone.
This is a very good rule....Trust me on this.


----------



## somery

Cybotron said:


> Any ideas??


Stallone, I can see your _entire_ vascular system, bro...


----------



## little big feather

somery said:


> Stallone, I can see your _entire_ vascular system, bro...


No...Those are his daughters......


----------



## Perseus

I wouldn't be wearing shots if I was skipping leg day. It looks like he's riding a chicken!


----------



## inlieu

little big feather said:


> I have one simple rule when it comes to watches...Rule: Never wear a watch worn by Stallone or recommended by Stallone.
> This is a very good rule....Trust me on this.


I take it you're not a Panerai guy.


----------



## CombatMarine

Cybotron said:


> Any ideas??


Wow, Rocky's pins look like chicken legs!


----------



## wuyeah

It's US OPEN 2013: Oh, NO!! Where is Maria Sharapova?
Still beautiful without much makeup. Hope you feel better, sugar!


----------



## asdf1230

Searching up celebrities sporting Doxas is a hard one. I think most of us know the Sub 600t that McConaughey sports, and it's probably the most commonly found when googled:









But how about in "24"? Two I just spotted when doing a "24" marathon.

Freddy Prinze Jr. as Cole Ortiz, Season 8 - Doxa Sub 750t (great shootout scene with flashes of the orange dial):









Jeffrey Nordling as Larry Moss, Season 7 - Doxa Sharkhunter (scroll right & down - sorry for size):


----------



## grrrldoc

I have been wondering the same thing - it really caught my eye on the night of the broadcast... I have been trying and trying to find out what brand it is to no avail-

Does anyone know?????


----------



## grrrldoc

eons11 said:


> Anyone know what watch writer Michael Pollan ("The Omnivore's Dilemma") is wearing? Photo taken from his appearance on "Real Time With Bill Maher" from Friday, June 21. It's a pretty cool looking watch--black case, green face, tan/natural leather strap. Seems like slimmer design. Any help would be appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 1130451


Sorry- let's try again - his watch caught my eye the night of the broadcast and I have been trying to find out that same thing...It looks to have some sort of bezel...

Does anyone know what make his watch is?


----------



## APGT2

Fellas, look at the bruising on stallones left leg, looks atrophied as well… Post injury? Surgery?

Look at the last pic, his right leg you can see his tear drop/quad… i'm sure they are bigger in person and he obviously went through some sort of trauma

ANyway, Chef Sang Yoon I noted on top chef master wearing my beloved ap blue scuba


----------



## stockjock1975

In the Stallone "shorts" pics above.....did anyone notice what appears to be a serious bruise on. The inside of his leg close to his knee? Not sure if it's just a shadow or not, but looked painful!


----------



## WristProtector

CombatMarine said:


> Wow, Rocky's pins look like chicken legs!


Yeah he looks absolutely terrible for 67.


----------



## BlueWings077

President Bill Clinton was special guest of David Letterman last night 09/23/13 and as usual I was "wrist-watching" trying to figure out the watch he was wearing...and no I don't think it was a Panerai...I googled and this was the closest I could come out with that matched what he was wearing - - a *JLC Master Compressor Navy Seals* Can someone confirm this? 
[Pic from OnTheDash Blog]

*Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Compressor Diving Alarm Navy SEALs.* This watch is part of Jaeger-LeCoultre's Master Compressor line of watches, which includes five "sport and complications" watches and six diving watches. The six Master Compressor diving watches include the Pro Geographic (which has a second time-zone display), a chronograph, and four Navy SEALs watches - Pro Geographic, Chronograph GMT, Diving Alarm, and Automatic watch. The four Navy SEALs watches are made under an agreement with the US Navy SEALs, and each watch has the SEALs insignia engraved on the case-back.


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, that's what it is.


----------



## Touring

The lettering on the dial is distinctive for that JLC series.


----------



## lrd90

Any ideas??









Not great quality, but was featured on this performance on canal plus:
Kanye West - Black skinhead - Live du Grand Journal - CANALPLUS.FR


----------



## timanthes

Let's see what watches are wearing the major Breaking Bad Characters:

Walter is wearing a Casio CA53W-1 and a Tag Heuer Monaco








(pic borrowed from watchspotter.wordpress)








(pic borrowed from watchesinmovies dot com)

Hank is wearing a Casio G Shock G2500








(pic borrowed from tvfanatic dot com)

sources: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/hanks-watch-breaking-bad-270183.html

I wonder what watch Saul is wearing..








(pic borrowed from insidetv.ew dot com)


----------



## Gazar1

Just curious any celebrity wearing helson watches????


----------



## germanshepherd72

Ryan Gosling wearing a Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Duo. He supposedly owns 3 of them. Ryan, I tip my hat to you for choosing such a fine manufacture and having timeless, understated, taste in watches. Bravo! Can anyone guess which Manufacture and model is my personal favorite..? 

Holiday Preview: Ryan Gosling "Transitional" Watch | Because I Am Fabulous | Because I Am Fabulous


----------



## alx007

germanshepherd72 said:


> Ryan Gosling wearing a Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso Duo. He supposedly owns 3 of them. Ryan, I tip my hat to you for choosing such a fine manufacture and having timeless, understated, taste in watches. Bravo! Can anyone guess which Manufacture and model is my personal favorite..?
> 
> Holiday Preview: Ryan Gosling "Transitional" Watch | Because I Am Fabulous | Because I Am Fabulous


I'll go even further: I remember seeing a picture of an award where he was wearing a vintage Memovox. Quick google search, and here it is:







In my book, this is even more respect!


----------



## germanshepherd72

Yes it does warrant even more respect! He must be a WIS then. 

Further research indicates that yes, he is a WIS - and one with some class at that. Pretty cool!

Stars IWC The Actor Ryan Gosling


----------



## thenewcollector

ilikebigbutts said:


> Anyone know what he's got on his wrist?


That's a Rolex Skydweller for sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchUlooking

The music artists, specially the rappers and justin bieber similar kind, have awful taste when it comes to watches and jewlery. They look like jokes really, specially Jay-z. Do they think that they have made it, just because they slap on some exensive watches totally blown out of porpotion? I mean, _some _of these rappers have so low education they barely can read the time, or even use the chronograph functions. Also, why do justin bieber have two watches? Not only do gold rolex look silly, but specially with his clothing style.


----------



## shnjb

Let's leave the paid endorsements out of this thread.
Tired of seeing that dbag lebron and his diamond AP everywhere


----------



## novedl

WatchUlooking said:


> The music artists, specially the rappers and justin bieber similar kind, have awful taste when it comes to watches and jewlery. They look like jokes really, specially Jay-z. Do they think that they have made it, just because they slap on some exensive watches totally blown out of porpotion? I mean, some of these rappers have so low education they barely can read the time, or even use the chronograph functions. Also, why do justin bieber have two watches? Not only do gold rolex look silly, but specially with his clothing style.


 Reading stuff like this simply takes the joy out of this hobby! I guess I have grown tired of the elitism with racist overtones. Sickening stuff really:-(

Guess I'll be reporting myself!


----------



## Mediocre

WatchUlooking said:


> The music artists, specially the rappers and justin bieber similar kind, have awful taste when it comes to watches and jewlery. They look like jokes really, specially Jay-z. Do they think that they have made it, just because they slap on some exensive watches totally blown out of porpotion? I mean, _some _of these rappers have so low education they barely can read the time, or even use the chronograph functions. Also, why do justin bieber have two watches? Not only do gold rolex look silly, but specially with his clothing style.


In what way has Jay-Z not "made it"? He could wear a Timex, and it would not change the fact that he has most definitely, "made it". Regardless of your opinions of his music, an inability to acknowledge that he is an extremely successful/intelligent business man is laughable.


----------



## GinGinD

WatchUlooking said:


> gold rolex look silly


 I wear a gold Rolex.


----------



## Nauticqua

diaby2afc said:


>


Thought that was Ramsay kissing Simon for a second there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchUlooking

Wow, first of all how am I destroying the fun of this hobby and how are my opinions racist? Yes I believe majority of well known rappers are not that bright and intelligent, they also dont have any proper education according to me, or the need of chronos in any possible way than showing off. Not to mention many of them use drugs on regular basis which as far as I know, dont make you any intelligent or smarter.

Jay z well that can be discussed, to me hes is only a ex drug dealer, a thug that has sold himself to the media, just like most other comercial rappers. You dont need any degree to be succesfull like they are, thanks to the public who keep buying their stuff. 

Point is, they lack any sense of style or class either when it comes to watches, jewlery or clothers. I dont know what they are trying to pull off, but im not impressed at all. Imo, I think the hiphop image or what ever they wanna call it should be removed. Since when were these swiss watches made to be worn in such fashion and by these people who totally lack any knowledge about horlogy?

Sorry but I havent seen any rappers with style or taste and how this is racist, is beyond mi.

Ps: nothing wrong with one gold rolex, but in the fashion that justin bieber wears them is silly.


----------



## mike120

Mediocre said:


> In what way has Jay-Z not "made it"? He could wear a Timex, and it would not change the fact that he has most definitely, "made it". Regardless of your opinions of his music, an inability to acknowledge that he is an extremely successful/intelligent business man is laughable.


Intelligence and financial success are often entirely unrelated..... I would have to agree that he is financially successful because ***self censored comment about his listeners*** but to say that he is intelligent because he has made a lot of money is just, well...


----------



## watchVT

WatchUlooking said:


> The music artists, specially the rappers and justin bieber similar kind, have awful taste when it comes to watches and jewlery. They look like jokes really, specially Jay-z. Do they think that they have made it, just because they slap on some exensive watches totally blown out of porpotion? I mean, _some _of these rappers have so low education they barely can read the time, or even use the chronograph functions. Also, why do justin bieber have two watches? Not only do gold rolex look silly, but specially with his clothing style.


You are a fool with bad grammar.


----------



## shnjb

Lol at that guy saying jay-z didn't make it.

Let's see your bank statement and see if you are in position to discuss jayz's success.
And I'm not even a fan of jayz.


----------



## Mediocre

WatchUlooking said:


> Wow, first of all how am I destroying the fun of this hobby and how are my opinions racist? Yes I believe majority of well known rappers are not that bright and intelligent, they also dont have any proper education according to me, or the need of chronos in any possible way than showing off. Not to mention many of them use drugs on regular basis which as far as I know, dont make you any intelligent or smarter.
> 
> Jay z well that can be discussed, to me hes is only a ex drug dealer, a thug that has sold himself to the media, just like most other comercial rappers. You dont need any degree to be succesfull like they are, thanks to the public who keep buying their stuff.
> 
> Point is, they lack any sense of style or class either when it comes to watches, jewlery or clothers. I dont know what they are trying to pull off, but im not impressed at all. Imo, I think the hiphop image or what ever they wanna call it should be removed. Since when were these swiss watches made to be worn in such fashion and by these people who totally lack any knowledge about horlogy?
> 
> Sorry but I havent seen any rappers with style or taste and how this is racist, is beyond mi.
> 
> Ps: nothing wrong with one gold rolex, but in the fashion that justin bieber wears them is silly.





mike120 said:


> Intelligence and financial success are often entirely unrelated..... I would have to agree that he is financially successful because ***self censored comment about his listeners*** but to say that he is intelligent because he has made a lot of money is just, well...


I do not like rap music. I do not understand the culture. Those who enjoy that culture, probably do not understand what I enjoy about sitting in my quaint home with my family, discussing watches on the internet. To not give credit to an entrepreneur that has been ultra successful in the music industry, the fashion industry, the professional sports industry, and the entertaining industry at large actually makes me laugh.


----------



## WatchUlooking

Well, michael corleone in the godfather III also made it, but if you have seen the movie you will understand that there are good ways to make it and bad ways. Pretty miuch the music industry and specially the rap industry is a bad way I think, regardles of financial wealth. Such persons I cant say have made it, financialy yes, but thats the only thing. Im in the perfect position to judge and speak about jayzs success, because im a regular individual that has done majority of things legit. I can at least sleap well at night, knowing I havent had to screw people over just to get those bucks (which majority of rappers have in one way or another).

ALso dude bad grammar? Im not native speaking english, how ever I believe my english is on par with many of these rappers, despite they beeing born in US for generations. But as mentioned before, drugs dont make you smarter,

I still hold on to what I believe, majority of rappers cant dress and they wear these watches in wrong fashion. How far you wanna take this argument? You feel offended because I speak about these so called role models of the youth?


----------



## mike120

Mediocre said:


> I do not like rap music. I do not understand the culture. Those who enjoy that culture, probably do not understand what I enjoy about sitting in my quaint home with my family, discussing watches on the internet. To not give credit to an entrepreneur that has been ultra successful in the music industry, the fashion industry, the professional sports industry, and the entertaining industry at large actually makes me laugh.


I am disputing his intellect, not his success, which anyone should be able to get behind after hearing him open his mouth...... Credit where credit is due, and I am not at all saying that he doesn't deserve credit, but I am still fairly certain that my Border Collie is smarter than Jay-Z.


----------



## Mediocre

It sounds like someone has had a bad day....


----------



## WatchUlooking

The thig is, jay z arnt smart or intelligent, neither of these rappers are. They cant dress, speak, act, or even wear the right accessories in the right moments. They are fonters, all paid by the big companies to act in a funny way. Immortal technique speaks about this and if they were so intelligent they would be independent artists from the first beginning. Comercial Rap I dont like, underground hiphop I feel better because its less focused on material stuff.


----------



## novedl

WatchUlooking said:


> Wow, first of all how am I destroying the fun of this hobby and how are my opinions racist? Yes I believe majority of well known rappers are not that bright and intelligent, they also dont have any proper education according to me, or the need of chronos in any possible way than showing off. Not to mention many of them use drugs on regular basis which as far as I know, dont make you any intelligent or smarter. Jay z well that can be discussed, to me hes is only a ex drug dealer, a thug that has sold himself to the media, just like most other comercial rappers. You dont need any degree to be succesfull like they are, thanks to the public who keep buying their stuff. Point is, they lack any sense of style or class either when it comes to watches, jewlery or clothers. I dont know what they are trying to pull off, but im not impressed at all. Imo, I think the hiphop image or what ever they wanna call it should be removed. Since when were these swiss watches made to be worn in such fashion and by these people who totally lack any knowledge about horlogy? Sorry but I havent seen any rappers with style or taste and how this is racist, is beyond mi. Ps: nothing wrong with one gold rolex, but in the fashion that justin bieber wears them is silly.


 I can not lay this all at your feet. I've just read one to many posts that have left that odd after taste. These are not the musings of a moderator, simply the visceral feelings of a fellow WUS member. Dev (goodnight all)


----------



## WatchUlooking

novedl said:


> I can not lay this all at your feet. I've just read one to many posts that have left that odd after taste. These are not the musings of a moderator, simply the visceral feelings of a fellow WUS member. Dev (goodnight all)


Let me guess, next day, give me 10 warning points, just because some offended member mentioned racism in the same sentence as my post?


----------



## Monocrom

GinGinD said:


> I wear a gold Rolex.


Yeah, but you can pull it off. Strap a gold Rolex onto a teenaged, undisciplined, kid who likes to urinate into a bucket while his teenaged buddies film him doing it with his member out for all of them to see ... Oh yeah, looks silly as Hell on the wrist of someone like that.


----------



## Monocrom

50 Cent made some money as a rapper. But was intelligent enough to invest in something better for the long-term. Namely, flavored vitamin water. He got in, made his money, invested it, then got out. A very smart thing to do. He got out before the Big Wigs actually running the music industry made him humiliate himself for their amusement. Think about it ... Every truly Big Name rapper or music star has done something humiliating or downright stupid during their career, at least once. Something out of character for them. Well, none of those were random, unfortunate, coincidences.

50 Cent though never did. He got out of the music game very quickly.


----------



## ffeelliixx

I came across these pics of Arnold Schwarzenegger when I was researching the U-boat U-42.

Here he is wearing the U-boat U-42 53mm UNICUM.







And here he is with his 65mm U-boat U-1942 (limited to 29 pieces and costing over $30K):





Arnold wearing his U-1942 pictured with U-Boat founder, Italo Fontana.



sent from my Note 3


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

WatchUlooking said:


> Well, michael corleone in the godfather III also made it, but if you have seen the movie you will understand that there are good ways to make it and bad ways. Pretty miuch the music industry and specially the rap industry is a bad way I think, regardles of financial wealth. Such persons I cant say have made it, financialy yes, but thats the only thing. Im in the perfect position to judge and speak about jayzs success, because im a regular individual that has done majority of things legit. I can at least sleap well at night, knowing I havent had to screw people over just to get those bucks (which majority of rappers have in one way or another).
> 
> ALso dude bad grammar? Im not native speaking english, how ever I believe my english is on par with many of these rappers, despite they beeing born in US for generations. But as mentioned before, drugs dont make you smarter,
> 
> I still hold on to what I believe, majority of rappers cant dress and they wear these watches in wrong fashion. How far you wanna take this argument? You feel offended because I speak about these so called role models of the youth?


You sir, have won the 'post of the month' prize in the 'narrow minded' category.

I am really sorry but the fact you found your own way to success does not invalidate all the other ways, it merely make you biased toward your way (a tiny bit too much it seems ).

Your analogy between the music industry and the mafia is actually quite good, but surely not in the way you meant it. Entertainment in general is extremely competitive and requires as much hard work, dedication and skill as any other industry. You may feel better not accepting this reality, but that does not unmake it 

On topic (well if I may): so Stallone has left Uboat for Mille and now Shwarzy takes Uboat and make it even bigger?


----------



## Froggo

WatchUlooking said:


> Well, michael corleone in the godfather III also made it, but if you have seen the movie you will understand that there are good ways to make it and bad ways. Pretty miuch the music industry and specially the rap industry is a bad way I think, regardles of financial wealth. Such persons I cant say have made it, financialy yes, but thats the only thing. Im in the perfect position to judge and speak about jayzs success, because im a regular individual that has done majority of things legit. I can at least sleap well at night, knowing I havent had to screw people over just to get those bucks (which majority of rappers have in one way or another).
> 
> ALso dude bad grammar? Im not native speaking english, how ever I believe my english is on par with many of these rappers, despite they beeing born in US for generations. But as mentioned before, drugs dont make you smarter,
> 
> I still hold on to what I believe, majority of rappers cant dress and they wear these watches in wrong fashion. How far you wanna take this argument? You feel offended because I speak about these so called role models of the youth?


Wow, mate. Really? Hahahah aha you're a funny kent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot

Froggo said:


> Wow, mate. Really? Hahahah aha you're a funny kent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry about him - he ain't coming back.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Hi,

Since I'm new, I was not sure where to put this 'celebrity' watch question so I'm just adding it here. 

RED SOX - Jonny Gomes on both the Conan Show with Shane Victorino post 2013 WS win and on the 2013 MLB Red Sox World Series video, has a large gold watch on his left wrist -- sorry no pics yet. I thought at first glance on Conan it was an AP Royal Oak variation, with lots of gold and 'chunky' but at closer glance on the World Series video during the duck boat parade, it looks at least 45 mm, white, round face, possibly jewels on the surrounding bezel with a mono pusher for a chronograph (?) at 8 o'clock. Can't see the brand name but the gold link bracelet has square links that look quite 'upscale'.

Any ideas ???


----------



## Aralph

I agree with the man. I don't think he was being racist at all (and even so that's his prerogative). But I'll take it one step further. These rapper/hip hop clowns are nothing short of a reflection of our "dumbed down" society as a whole. There used to be a day when the successful and admired were well educated and actually had real character. And our society was a reflection of them as well. Do you know how many high school grads these days can actually read/write much less speak in complete sentences? So just because you've "made it" these days doesn't mean you have a lick of sense or any redeeming quality whatsoever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Nowadays, "Making it" does seem to be all that matters. I recall a situation in which an individual was described as a "Self-Made Woman." I was curious who she was. Then when I heard her name, I realized who she was. Tricked a certain celebrity into marrying her. Stayed with him for a few years to make the marriage seem legit. He had issues. She divorced him when he finally manned up and got the help he needed. Unable to keep him totally dependent on her anymore, she left him and took a good chunk of his money in alimony.

I certainly don't consider that to be a Self-Made Individual on any type of level.


----------



## Bwana1

Monocrom said:


> Nowadays, "Making it" does seem to be all that matters. I recall a situation in which an individual was described as a "Self-Made Woman." I was curious who she was. Then when I heard her name, I realized who she was. Tricked a certain celebrity into marrying her. Stayed with him for a few years to make the marriage seem legit. He had issues. She divorced him when he finally manned up and got the help he needed. Unable to keep him totally dependent on her anymore, she left him and took a good chunk of his money in alimony.
> 
> I certainly don't consider that to be a Self-Made Individual on any type of level.


I can think of a few "self-made" women that fit that description


----------



## shnjb

Aralph said:


> I agree with the man. I don't think he was being racist at all (and even so that's his prerogative). But I'll take it one step further. These rapper/hip hop clowns are nothing short of a reflection of our "dumbed down" society as a whole. There used to be a day when the successful and admired were well educated and actually had real character. And our society was a reflection of them as well. Do you know how many high school grads these days can actually read/write much less speak in complete sentences? So just because you've "made it" these days doesn't mean you have a lick of sense or any redeeming quality whatsoever.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Don't get it twisted.
Being a scholar doesn't have much to do with money


----------



## fjblair

WatchUlooking said:


> Well, michael corleone in the godfather III also made it, but if you have seen the movie you will understand that there are good ways to make it and bad ways. Pretty miuch the music industry and specially the rap industry is a bad way I think, regardles of financial wealth. Such persons I cant say have made it, financialy yes, but thats the only thing. Im in the perfect position to judge and speak about jayzs success, because im a regular individual that has done majority of things legit. I can at least sleap well at night, knowing I havent had to screw people over just to get those bucks (which majority of rappers have in one way or another).
> 
> ALso dude bad grammar? Im not native speaking english, how ever I believe my english is on par with many of these rappers, despite they beeing born in US for generations. But as mentioned before, drugs dont make you smarter,
> 
> I still hold on to what I believe, majority of rappers cant dress and they wear these watches in wrong fashion. How far you wanna take this argument? You feel offended because I speak about these so called role models of the youth?


You get points for arrogance and ignorance. Your posts paint a pathetic picture. Well done.


----------



## fjblair

That U-Boat wall clock looks ridiculous even on the bulky Arnold.


----------



## Aralph

Don't get it twisted. I didn't say that. Success/character has little or nothing to do with money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDD3333

*'Reading stuff like this simply takes the joy out of this hobby!' Novedl.*

Agree 100%, Novedl.

The sad fact is this thread initiated by Watchamee commenced with "I have an idea for fun&#8230;let's track celebrities and what watches they are wearing". Though enthusiastically responded to, it's also been dumped on regularly and deliberately in typical WUS style.

Comments thrusting conservative, judgmental and exclusionary attitudes down one's throat does little but 'take the joy' out of an interest in watches. Which watches are deemed acceptable to like or not; how and when watches are to be worn; the correct size of watches. More loathsome, who apparently is 'fit' to wear a watch or not&#8230;sanctimonious attitudes that seldom exist in the real world as opposed to the insular WUS.

I am fortunate to live in a city where a joy regarding watches is exhibited on a daily basis by those fortunate enough to enjoy them. Many brands are dismissed by members here (regardless of whether or not witnessed on an actual wrist in the real world). Spotting an AP Offshore, PPs, Hublot the likes of Franck Muller or Panerai's on a daily basis is a thrill, whereas visiting WUS is frequently a deflating and tasteless endeavor (several recent comments). One expects to find enthusiasm, but all too often bitter is the order of the day.

The irony is completely lost on some that it is not the rappers, sportsman or celebrities who are off -putting regarding watches. Rather it is the small minded and petty making ugly and patronizing comments which are truly the off-putting.


----------



## shnjb

Aralph said:


> Don't get it twisted. I didn't say that. Success/character has little or nothing to do with money.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Strong correlation, I would say.
It's a capitalist system, over here at least.


----------



## Aralph

So the dealer/pimp/mob boss driving around in the luxury car and wearing the luxury watch meets your definition of success? Ill-gotten gains not withstanding? These people define success and character? Thanks. You just made my point. A reflection of our society.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffbot

Leave it out chaps - I'm hungover and haven't the patience...


----------



## Bwana1

geoffbot said:


> Leave it out chaps - I'm hungover and haven't the patience...


"A hair of the dog that bit you", will fix that :-!


----------



## geoffbot

Bwana1 said:


> "A hair of the dog that bit you", will fix that :-!


It's a little early for scotch...


----------



## Bwana1

geoffbot said:


> It's a little early for scotch...


It's 8pm somewhere :-d Nothing like unruly kids, when you have a bad "thumper".


----------



## Statick

geoffbot said:


> It's a little early for scotch...


What are you on about? It's past noon on your side of the pond!


----------



## geoffbot

Statick said:


> What are you on about? It's past noon on your side of the pond!





Bwana1 said:


> It's 8pm somewhere :-d Nothing like unruly kids, when you have a bad "thumper".


Indeed it is 

Welcome back Eric. Hope things are okay...


----------



## Bwana1

geoffbot said:


> Indeed it is
> 
> Welcome back Eric. Hope things are okay...


Thank you Sir, we're fighting the good fight...need to update my thread, it's well overdue.


----------



## Monocrom

Bwana1 said:


> Thank you Sir, we're fighting the good fight...need to update my thread, it's well overdue.


Keep fighting. We're rooting for her.


----------



## hayday

No. No it's not.

-hayday



geoffbot said:


> It's a little early for scotch...


----------



## Bwana1

Monocrom said:


> Keep fighting. We're rooting for her.


Thank you Sir, it's appreciated more than you know


----------



## nickshahani

Can anyone identify the watch worn by Carl Icahn on the cover of the most recent issue of Time magazine?

The Original Wolf of Wall Street Carl Icahn Returns - TIME


----------



## shnjb

nickshahani said:


> Can anyone identify the watch worn by Carl Icahn on the cover of the most recent issue of Time magazine?
> 
> The Original Wolf of Wall Street Carl Icahn Returns - TIME


Would like to know the answer to this.


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

I don't know if there are fans on WUS but I just watched tonight episode of Community and noticed that Joel McHale was sporting a gorgeous Glashutte Original Senator 70s on bracelet. Maximum class!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Stellite

Andrés said:


> Daniel Craig wearing a Daytona


BUSTED!!!!!!!.....What is omega going to say


----------



## DDD3333

Nice to see someone of note wear something quite rare and out of the ordinary.

Ole Gunnar Solskjaer returns to the Premier League as manager of Cardiff and sports a Breitling Emergency at his press unveiling. Very cool!


----------



## Dr_Fierce

Galactic Sushiman said:


> I don't know if there are fans on WUS but I just watched tonight episode of Community and noticed that Joel McHale was sporting a gorgeous Glashutte Original Senator 70s on bracelet. Maximum class!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


In the second episode I think he was wearing a Muhle SAR.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah

Spot this in "The Family" with a tasteful choice of timepiece.


----------



## wuyeah

Not known globally but this Korean actor, So Ji Sub (소지섭), is well-known among Asian. He is wearing Navitimer in one of his TV drama.


----------



## MayLerd

I searched the thread to check, it seems nobody has commented on Breaking Bad star Aaron Paul. In the TV show Walter White starts by wearing a Casio CA53W, and later wears a Tag Heuer Monaco [No Spoiler]. So the show got quite some attention on the /r/Watches subreddit, but off the set Jesse Pinkman actor, Aaron Paul, has been spotted wearing a Cartier. I believe it's a pink gold Ronde Louis Cartier, although there are near to no photographs showing it, might need to watch a few interviews to get a look!


----------



## gekos

Eric Singer From KISS







Ball









Breguet Marine 5817


----------



## Galactic Sushiman

I son't know if you guys watch that (fantastic) TV show "salvage hunter" on Discovery, but Drew (the main character) aports a nice Tag Heuer Monaco from time to time


----------



## Monocrom

Russian President tends to like Blancpain. Then again, he keeps giving away the same model. That watch he's likely keeping.


----------



## Cloked

Spotted this futuristic device on the wrist of Will.I.Am on The Voice show, what is it?








Thought it was a Starck initially but I don't think it is now...


----------



## solesman

Old Putin does like his haute horology. Git


----------



## Totoro66

This is a photo yesterday of venture capitalist Tom Perkins wearing a Richard Mille Ti All Grey 501.45A.91


----------



## ffeelliixx

Totoro66 said:


> This is a photo yesterday of venture capitalist Tom Perkins wearing a Richard Mille Ti All Grey 501.45A.91


Fancy!

sent from my Note 3


----------



## shnjb

Totoro66 said:


> This is a photo yesterday of venture capitalist Tom Perkins wearing a Richard Mille Ti All Grey 501.45A.91


Where did you get that photo from?


----------



## Totoro66

shnjb said:


> Where did you get that photo from?


The url is right on the photo.


----------



## DDD3333

Totoro66&#8230;

The photo of Tom Perkins does not open so I am unsure if you have correctly identified the RM model or not.

If it is the watch he wore in the interview following his much criticized piece in the WSJ, I believe it to be another model. 

Reportedly, following an unrelated comment about Rolex (when likely the interviewer had no clue which watch Perkins was wearing) Perkins 'bigged' up his watch and noted it was a gift (and was later miffed the off-camera exchange was noted as it yet struck another insensitive note on his part).

If socially inept, one of Perkins indulgences are stunning yachts, which he has commissioned from Perini Navi for decades. Richard Mille produces watches for Perini Navi and I believe it is a RM 014 Perini Navi that Perkins regularly sports. 

Edit: a day later and I can open the photo. It is the RM014 Perini Navi.


----------



## Khoi

ImageBam


----------



## DDD3333

Khoi -

Statham has a PP Nautilus chrono...nice change of Panerai pace for him. I am sure he kept a Richard Mille from a recent film but I have not seen it shot...


----------



## KneeDragr

Stellite said:


> BUSTED!!!!!!!.....What is omega going to say


Probably a older pic before he got sponsored.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156

Anyone identify this watch saw on new TV show intelligence?









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nauticqua

Mmarks9156 said:


> Anyone identify this watch saw on new TV show intelligence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Really??

It's nothing. Some Chinese piece of crap with fake subdials.


----------



## Mmarks9156

Nauticqua said:


> Really??
> 
> It's nothing. Some Chinese piece of crap with fake subdials.


That explains why I couldn't find a model or brand that looked correct. I thought maybe it was part of their product placement. Thanks

Sent from my C6916 using Tapatalk


----------



## severan

Anyone can tell which watch damon hill is wearing on Sky sport ?


----------



## pinkybrain

Sorry if this is a repeat, but it was hard to miss the SKX009 on NATO in "All is Lost."


----------



## Khoi

http://img237.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93286_stacy3_123_191lo.jpg
Not sure why but *NWS *ads.

Daytona


----------



## woodville63

Wills, Kate and George. No watch for George, yet; just a giant wombat. Smiling Prince George is given a giant cuddly wombat | Mail Online


----------



## davidtsee

Politic's aside- this is gorgeous.. SPOTTED: Vladimir Putin Wearing A Blancpain Grande Date Aqua Lung While Signing Treaty To Annex Crimea


----------



## rearwindowfan

micreyes11 said:


> I wanted to start a post about Anthony Bourdain and his watch collection and it has led me here and I'm loving it... It was asked earlier in this thread but no answers quite yet: can anyone identify some of the watches he wears in no reservations...


Sorry No pics but I've seen Bourdain with: nice rolex dj, ernst benz, tag link, tag Monaco, among others...


----------



## rearwindowfan

I cannot believe I just looked at all 33 pages of posts. This really IS a fun game!!


----------



## rearwindowfan

Billy Mays and I have the same taste in watches... 2255.80. Its a rare one to see out in the world.


----------



## richnyc

nickshahani said:


> Can anyone identify the watch worn by Carl Icahn on the cover of the most recent issue of Time magazine?
> 
> The Original Wolf of Wall Street Carl Icahn Returns - TIME





shnjb said:


> Would like to know the answer to this.


I have no idea what watch it is but here is a closer screenshot from the TIME magazine... Anybody likes to guess???


----------



## TheEscapist

richnyc said:


> I have no idea what watch it is but here is a closer screenshot from the TIME magazine... Anybody likes to guess???
> 
> View attachment 1462169


Isn't that a Wempe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandalwood

I'm think it's actually the Lange Datograph Up Down on the cover



TheEscapist said:


> Isn't that a Wempe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheEscapist

Sandalwood said:


> I'm think it's actually the Lange Datograph Up Down on the cover


I think we're both right, it's an ALS Wempe 100th anniversary model: http://www.christies.com/lotfinder/watches/a-lange-sohne-a-fine-and-5367551-details.aspx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanielW

woodville63 said:


> Wills, Kate and George. No watch for George, yet; just a giant wombat. Smiling Prince George is given a giant cuddly wombat | Mail Online
> View attachment 1461954


Funny to see ppl which are considered a bit more wealthy to wear a older Omega SMP and a Cartier Balon Blue, which are in their own rights nice watches


----------



## richnyc

TheEscapist said:


> I think we're both right, it's an ALS Wempe 100th anniversary model: A. Lange & Söhne. A fine and rare platinum limited edition automatic wristwatch with power reserve, made to commemorate the 100th anniversary of the Wempe Chronometer manufactory | SIGNED A. LANGE & SÖHNE, GLASHÜTTE I/SA, SACHSEN, GROSSE LANGEMATIK G
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow, you are good!!! Thanks


----------



## Rad Red Brick

woodville63 said:


> Wills, Kate and George. No watch for George, yet; just a giant wombat. Smiling Prince George is given a giant cuddly wombat | Mail Online
> View attachment 1461954


Sartorial anarchy! Diver with a suit, such lowbrow



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgt. Angle

Rad Red Brick said:


> Sartorial anarchy! Diver with a suit, such lowbrow
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the ref. number for that SMP? I love it!


----------



## geoffbot

Sgt. Angle said:


> What is the ref. number for that SMP? I love it!


2223.80.00 I think - midsize


----------



## Donut

Rad Red Brick said:


> Sartorial anarchy! Diver with a suit, such lowbrow
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe the watch has great sentimental value...a gift from his late mother.


----------



## metalgear

BusyTimmy said:


> Makes me sad. For him.


I feel sad for Rolex.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Donut said:


> I believe the watch has great sentimental value...a gift from his late mother.


I think it looks great. Just some firmly tongue-in-cheek commentary about how silly the 'dress watch debate' can be. Awesome that he has something like that from his Mom that he can touch and wear everyday.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AJMc

"Whilst at the Royal Wedding, back in 2011, most eyes in the fashion world in which we live, were focused on the dress, the Duchess of Cambridge wore; watch lovers, such as myself, turned our attention to which timepiece, Prince William would choose to wear on his wrist.
Prince William chose his infamous Omega Sea-Master watch, indeed the only one he seems to wear. Its a great choice of watch. The Prince has been known to wear his Omega watch for years now, and it is rumored that it was a present from his mother, the late Lady Diana Spencer."

It's discussed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/prince-william-1018154.html
​


----------



## Monocrom

Yup, Prince William and U.S. VP Joe Biden both love their blue Omega SMP quartz watches.


----------



## milotea

whats scott eastwood wearing?


----------



## Statick

milotea said:


> View attachment 1471199
> whats scott eastwood wearing?


Some sort of Royal Oak chronograph, perhaps?


----------



## powerband

AJMc said:


> "Whilst at the Royal Wedding, back in 2011, most eyes in the fashion world in which we live, were focused on the dress, the Duchess of Cambridge wore; watch lovers, such as myself, turned our attention to which timepiece, Prince William would choose to wear on his wrist.
> Prince William chose his infamous Omega Sea-Master watch, indeed the only one he seems to wear. Its a great choice of watch. The Prince has been known to wear his Omega watch for years now, and it is rumored that it was a present from his mother, the late Lady Diana Spencer."
> 
> It's discussed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/prince-william-1018154.html
> ​


It's a nice watch, but it's respectable of him to always wear, given the fact that the man can wear a Lange or a Mille.

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## GEO147

Anyone any idea what watch Ken Doherty is wearing here?


----------



## gekos

I didn't know that Alain Delon gotten rid of his collections including his watches.
More info can be find here:
Alain Delon Luxury Watch Collection Auctioned | LUXUO Luxury Blog


----------



## SSingh1975

Saw "Non-Stop" movie last night...okay movie in my books. Clear shots on the Casio and Patek in several scenes incl close-ups so I thought that was cool.

Liam's main watch is the Casio Waveceptor ..other federal agent on the plane seem to be wearing a black Core (I think) and the co-pilot wore a Patek calendar (not sure what model).

Thought u watch nerds might like this :-d. Also...watched Godzilla (NOT to be confused with Ecozilla ;-)) ...main character had a Suunto Deep Black which looked really in place considering the theme of the movie.


----------



## Bradjhomes

I read somewhere on this forum that people more knowledgeable than me were suggesting the Patek was a clear fake.


----------



## Sassicaia

Bradjhomes said:


> I read somewhere on this forum that people more knowledgeable than me were suggesting the Patek was a clear fake.


Most watches you see in moves are fake IMO. Nothing more than props. The only time you see the real deal is if the movie is sponsored by a watch company (like Bond), or the actor is wearing one of their own watches.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Sassicaia said:


> Most watches you see in moves are fake IMO. Nothing more than props. The only time you see the real deal is if the movie is sponsored by a watch company (like Bond), or the actor is wearing one of their own watches.


It's surely cheaper to buy a Casio Waveceptor than to create a prop though?

The shot of the Patek seemed long and purposeful (even my wife couldn't miss the fact that it seemed to be a clear deliberate shot of the watch), so I originally expected it to be some form of product placement.


----------



## Sassicaia

Bradjhomes said:


> It's surely cheaper to buy a Casio Waveceptor than to create a prop though?
> 
> The shot of the Patek seemed long and purposeful (even my wife couldn't miss the fact that it seemed to be a clear deliberate shot of the watch), so I originally expected it to be some form of product placement.


I would assume the cheaper ones are real, but the more expenses ones are for the most part fake unless there is obvious product placement.


----------



## SSingh1975

Crosses Rolex from 'must own' list....



3th3r said:


> If this isn't the definition of "douche-y", I don't know what is:
> 
> For all you fans of the Beib and/or gold Rollys:


----------



## geoffbot

I noticed that shot in the movie too which was odd as it was clearly a fake. Iirc even the hand movements were wrong.


----------



## Stargazer1

Jaguar posted this picture on their Facebook page today:










Is it possible to identify what Benedict Cumberbatch is wearing?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Which one is Freddie Roach wearing?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crunchy

Cybotron said:


> Any ideas??


Sly grown out of his panerais and is into Richard Milles now.

That's a RM 32









http://www.hautetime.com/sylvester-stallone-spotted-wearing-richard-mille-rm-032/33129/


----------



## Stargazer1

Not a celebrity, but on TV nonetheless. This is from an episode of Mystery Diners. For those not familiar with the show, it's about restaurant owners who setup hidden cameras to catch their employees ripping them off. This was a very clear shot of the watch worn by the bartender after he was busted for giving out free drinks, under-charging and pocketing extra cash, as well as drinking on the job. No work ethics, but has a taste for expensive watches? Perhaps, it was a bonus he picked up for himself with his "hard-earned" money?


----------



## dero

It's how he could afford himself a PAM.... though is it really a PAM or a good replica?


----------



## chord

Mystery Diners is staged and usually the 'bad' employees like the bartender are hired actors.

The watch was probably given to him by the show's wardrobe department.


----------



## Stargazer1

Another Panerai on Iron Chef Morimoto from his Facebook page:


----------



## shnjb

What is that watch Kobe wore during his visit to the apple campus in Cupertino?


----------



## Bradjhomes

shnjb said:


> What is that watch Kobe wore during his visit to the apple campus in Cupertino?


Any pictures?


----------



## Victor Cruz

nelsondevicenci said:


> Which one is Freddie Roach wearing?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Probably one of those Graham hand grenade models...A chronofighter or something.


----------



## shnjb

what is this watch


----------



## shnjb

Bradjhomes said:


> Any pictures?


just posted


----------



## Tolstoy

.


----------



## mew88

Stephen Macht was wearing the 50th anniversary platinum daytona on Suits today.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

mew88 said:


> Stephen Macht was wearing the 50th anniversary platinum daytona on Suits today.


You mean Gabriel?

"He's just a witness"


----------



## mew88

Drop of a Hat said:


> You mean Gabriel?
> 
> "He's just a witness"


The character resembled Stephen Macht (Gabriel's dad) but I'm actually I'm completely off.

The actor was Eric Roberts, the financier Mike Ross approached. The Platinum Daytona had lots of screen time in the scene at the coffee shop.


----------



## Drop of a Hat

Haven't watched it yet. Shh.

"He's just a witness"


----------



## Skitalets

shnjb said:


> what is this watch


I'd guess Monaco except it looks like it's the vintage pusher arrangement and gold? So I dunno.


----------



## chord

Skitalets said:


> I'd guess Monaco except it looks like it's the vintage pusher arrangement and gold? So I dunno.


The proportions are wrong for a Monaco. My guess would be a Girard-Perregaux 1945 Chrono.


----------



## jmtnbkr77

Does anybody know what watch Si Robertson of Duck Dynasty wears?


----------



## Rad Red Brick

I watched ........... Dos on Netflix. The Panerai Bronzo got more camera time than poor old Dolph Lundgren.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Wait, ........... is a naughty word?


----------



## geoffbot

Probably in the spam filter because of an epidemic once...haven't bothered removing it.


----------



## Rad Red Brick

Ah, makes sense. Well here's a stolen pic of Sly's torso with a Panerai for good measure


----------



## Monocrom

I remember back when you couldn't post the word "kitchen."


----------



## Ugly Dude

I'm surprised no one has posted this. Bill Clinton with a Pro-Hunter Rolex.








From Watch Beat magazine.


----------



## shnjb

What is this watch that has a round clasp on the deployant clasp that Bill Ackman is wearing























Does any watch besides Patek have this type of a clasp?


----------



## AAMC

shnjb said:


> What is this watch that has a round clasp on the deployant clasp that Bill Ackman is wearing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does any watch besides Patek have this type of a clasp?


Maybe some Patek?


----------



## shnjb

AAMC said:


> Maybe some Patek?


That's what it looks like to me.


----------



## Guest

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/id-watch-worn-mike-love-beach-boys-1055748.html

Found out from you good folks that Mike Love of The Beach Boys wears a Ulysse Nardin Blue Surf.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest

In Interstellar, Matthew McConaughey seems to be wearing a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Day-Date. Awfully nice watch in a world that's become uninhabitable.


----------



## MisterHo

I noticed Luis Suarez watch today when he appeared at CAS, is it a Hublot??


----------



## DDD3333

Correct!

I believe the Hublot Big Bite.


----------



## WWII70

LOLEX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

MisterHo said:


> I noticed Luis Suarez watch today when he appeared at CAS, is it a Hublot??
> 
> View attachment 1590025


Wise choice on his part; too big to fit in his mouth.


----------



## mechmiser

The very likeable Lou Ferrigno wears a Casio AMW320D almost exclusively. On pretty much every picture taken in recent years the actor and retired professional body builder appears wearing this classic Casio time piece. Even when wearing a tuxedo in The Apprentice he was still keeping time with this fine japanese quartz watch. It is no secret that Lou Ferrigno is one of the most humble celebrities one could ever hope to meet and this watch, which normaly retails for about $60, certainly shows his no BS, down-to-earth approach to life. Good for him!


----------



## Pete26

ari.seoul said:


> knew a guy once who actually took off his watch and set it in front of him (for all the girls on the table to see)
> 
> problem was, it was just a $400 Guess watch ... $400 is still a lot of money, but I think none were impressed
> 
> if guys need their Rolexes or expensive stuff to impress the ladies, they already lost the game IMO
> 
> View attachment 477657


Anyone know what watch Adam West is wearing. I asked him via FB but he didn't answer


----------



## mike120

Pete26 said:


> Anyone know what watch Adam West is wearing. I asked him via FB but he didn't answer


Looks like a Chopard Mille Miglia of some genre to me.... Perhaps someone else will be able to answer more thoroughly?

[EDIT] Well, looks like my Google-fu might just be better than I thought..... Ref 16/8458 possibly?


----------



## Pete26

iabels said:


> View attachment 745147
> 
> John Mayer's Patek Philippe. Huge watch guy.


That's the moment he realized that he bought all his watches from Bob Maron


----------



## Pete26

DanielW said:


> Funny to see ppl which are considered a bit more wealthy to wear a older Omega SMP and a Cartier Balon Blue, which are in their own rights nice watches


Will's watch was a gift from his mother the late Diana, Princess of Wales. He has worn it constantly since she gave it to him and I suspect always will


----------



## brrrdn

Serena winning her 18th grand slam








Is that a ROO?


----------



## DDD3333

Yes, Serena is sporting a gorgeous AP ladies Royal Oak Offshore 37mm, diamond bezel chrono!


----------



## Hutter

Not exactly an international celebrity but, given the watch, I couldn't resist:

Portuguese ex-banker (meanwhile fallen in disgrace) Ricardo Salgado wearing a FP Journe Souverain Chronometre


----------



## metalgear

Watches worn in disgrace... Haha that would be an interesting thread!


----------



## Surfrider

Just saw this on Jude Law's wrist in the movie Repo Man. It's an IWC Aquatimer if I'm not mistaken. I don't know if it is his personal watch or just one they wanted him to wear for the movie. Either way, here it is:


----------



## Awrysta

Benjamin....Netanyahu, definatly a celebrity. who can identify his watch


----------



## Nikoloz

Awrysta said:


> Benjamin....Netanyahu, definatly a celebrity. who can identify his watch


One more Panerai i guess, not sure which model, but it has a small seconds subdial


----------



## Ugly Dude

Panerai PAM048.


----------



## gdest

http://paneraiworld.blogspot.co.il/search/label/Benjamin Netanyahu?m=0
Pam048


----------



## Kilovolt

What watch was George Clooney wearing for his wedding ceremony yesterday in Venice? I can't tell









while in the morning chatting with Cindy Crawford (lucky dog!) it is clear enough:


----------



## shnjb

Kilovolt said:


> What watch was George Clooney wearing for his wedding ceremony yesterday in Venice? I can't tell
> 
> View attachment 1649285
> 
> 
> while in the morning chatting with Cindy Crawford (lucky dog!) it is clear enough:
> 
> View attachment 1649289


Calatrava for wedding maybe?
Looks like omega with crawford


----------



## Kilovolt

After having seen another picture I now believe that the first watch is an Omega De Ville Coaxial Chronometer


----------



## Renny

Clooney is a brand ambassador for Omega so that should narrow things down a little.


----------



## colgex

New Blackish show. Picture is not the best but I'm pretty sure he's wearing an AP.


----------



## fjblair

This thread makes me feel like I am reading some Hollywood gossip magazine. I feel guilty and ashamed but I flip the pages anyway  I couldn't care less what some celebrity is wearing but it seems more of a game than celebrity worship.


----------



## AAMC

Kilovolt said:


> After having seen another picture I now believe that the first watch is an Omega De Ville Coaxial Chronometer


I think it's the new De Ville Tresor in white gold.
On the second pic it's the new Master Co-Axial Aqua Terra


----------



## Kilovolt

fjblair said:


> This thread makes me feel like I am reading some Hollywood gossip magazine. I feel guilty and ashamed but I flip the pages anyway  I couldn't care less what some celebrity is wearing but it seems more of a game than celebrity worship.


Who cares about the celebrities? The fun is all in trying to identify the watches.

Of course if you take a picture of someboby who is well known the watch should probably be a type that can be easily identified.


----------



## colgex

Kilovolt said:


> Who cares about the celebrities? The fun is all in trying to identify the watches.


I agree, that's the fun of it. I wonder though, if the actors themselves know what they are wearing or someone from the production tells them hey, you are wearing this watch for your character. I bet some of them research everything that goes into it but maybe others don't.


----------



## Monocrom

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 1649289


Clear cut Omega Aqua Terra in that pic.


----------



## markjnorman

Here's a weird one: Is Kenny Rogers a comrade? Sure looks like a Vostok to me...


----------



## Renny

Commie Rogers.


----------



## AAMC

markjnorman said:


> Here's a weird one: Is Kenny Rogers a comrade? Sure looks like a Vostok to me...


It's a orange bezel 2500 Planet Ocean


----------



## markjnorman

AAMC said:


> It's a orange bezel 2500 Planet Ocean


Boo! I was loving the Kenny-Rogers-is-a-KGB-operative theory.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAMC

AAMC said:


> I think it's the new De Ville Tresor in white gold.
> On the second pic it's the new Master Co-Axial Aqua Terra


Omega confirmed that is a De Ville Tresor via Facebook and Instagram.

(Clooney has a contract with Omega anyway)


----------



## Kilovolt

Any better image of the 1952 platinum PP that Angelina Jolie gave Brad Pitt as a wedding present?


----------



## Rad Red Brick

markjnorman said:


> Boo! I was loving the Kenny-Rogers-is-a-KGB-operative theory.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure the KGB operated on his face.


----------



## tanatron

Italian superstar chef Cracco, yesterday while serving a special event meal at a police station in Milan, was ,as always, wearing a Richard Mille watch.


----------



## nordland_nl

Six-Time Mr. Olympia Winner, Dorian Yates wears a Breitling Crosswind Special Chronograph - 44mm 18k Yellow Gold, this is his trademark watch so to speak, he has it for more than 10 years, maybe 15.


----------



## GeorgeTs

*Stephen Amell* aka The Green Arrow - *Salvatore Ferragamo

*


----------



## squirelrepublic

GeorgeTs said:


> *Stephen Amell* aka The Green Arrow - *Salvatore Ferragamo
> 
> *
> View attachment 1654374
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654375


This looks like it was taken from the 90's


----------



## ChronoScot

AAMC said:


> Omega confirmed that is a De Ville Tresor via Facebook and Instagram.
> 
> (Clooney has a contract with Omega anyway)


That looks like a money shot there... Watch tucked out from under the shirt cuff and hand 'nonchalantly' placed to leave it in full view of photographers. I wonder if that was in the contract too?

Maybe I'm misjudging George and he just ruffled up the sleeve of his otherwise nicely fitting tux, exposing the watch, by accident.


----------



## MCT

Here's Johnny Depp with his Juvenia


----------



## smootsg

Steven Tyler on Fox TV's `reality' show Hell's Kitchen, still sporting that leopard Rolex:





(check at 59 seconds)


----------



## Guest

Anyone know what Jay Leno wears on his "Garage" web series? I'd be surprised if it isn't automotive-themed or mechanical.

Some screen grabs from YouTube:


----------



## madhavi

odaR said:


> View attachment 682363
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! Awesome tread you have here...
> 
> Ladies and gents, I present to you Sir Jonathan Ive.
> BTW: Does anyone know what watch he's wearing?


I am not sure whether I missed it. What watch is he wearing?

He is widely considered to be the ultimate product design guru of at least the past decade. Will be interesting to know what he is wearing on his wrist.

Thank you.


----------



## Aaron Garon

Mollari 2261 said:


> Anyone know what Jay Leno wears on his "Garage" web series? I'd be surprised if it isn't automotive-themed or mechanical.
> 
> Some screen grabs from YouTube:


I believe that's the Vintage Seiko Sportura Chronograph.


----------



## Guest

Aaron Garon said:


> I believe that's the Vintage Seiko Sportura Chronograph.


Ah, it must be this one, then. Glad someone of his fame and fortune didn't feel the need to wear something crazy expensive.

http://watchlim.blogspot.com/2013/03/seiko-super-rare-vintage-sportura.html












madhavi said:


> I am not sure whether I missed it. What watch is he wearing?
> 
> He is widely considered to be the ultimate product design guru of at least the past decade. Will be interesting to know what he is wearing on his wrist.
> 
> Thank you.


Not an Apple Watch?


----------



## jonathanp77

I apologize if this has already have been asked & answered but I couldn't find it. Just wondering if anyone knows what watch Chris O'Donell (the Callen character) is wearing in these photos?

http://www.ncislamagazine.com/wp-content/gallery/502cbs/103643_d0539b.jpg
http://images.bwwstatic.com//upload10/496716/tn-500_103245_d1523b.jpg
http://images.tvfanatic.com/iu/t_full/v1371238089/chris-odonnell-and-ll-cool-j.png
http://www.imfdb.org/images/thumb/1/18/NCISLAS5E202.jpg/600px-NCISLAS5E202.jpg


----------



## dinexus

jonathanp77 said:


> I apologize if this has already have been asked & answered but I couldn't find it. Just wondering if anyone knows what watch Chris O'Donell (the Callen character) is wearing in these photos?
> 
> http://images.bwwstatic.com//upload10/496716/tn-500_103245_d1523b.jpg
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like an MTM Special Ops Silencer. Specifically this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RYANBROOKLYNBOSTON

madhavi said:


> I am not sure whether I missed it. What watch is he wearing?
> 
> He is widely considered to be the ultimate product design guru of at least the past decade. Will be interesting to know what he is wearing on his wrist.
> 
> Thank you.


Probably this Ikepod chrono considering he and Marc Newson are buds and now they're working together:


----------



## deuxani

madhavi said:


> I am not sure whether I missed it. What watch is he wearing?
> 
> He is widely considered to be the ultimate product design guru of at least the past decade. Will be interesting to know what he is wearing on his wrist.
> 
> Thank you.


It's the Ikepod Megapode Chronograph designed by Mark Newson who just started working at Apple after the launch of the Apple Watch. Rumors have it that he helped design the Apple Watch in secret. And it's clear that the Apple Watch and especially the straps are influenced by Newson. Just look at this old Ikepod:


----------



## jonathanp77

dinexus said:


> jonathanp77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize if this has already have been asked & answered but I couldn't find it. Just wondering if anyone knows what watch Chris O'Donell (the Callen character) is wearing in these photos?
> 
> http://images.bwwstatic.com//upload10/496716/tn-500_103245_d1523b.jpg
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Looks like an MTM Special Ops Silencer. Specifically this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I figured it was an analog/digital watch.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrwatchusername

The World Chess Championship is taking place at the moment and the challenger and former World Champion, Vishy Anand is wearing some dress watch: -








(picture taken from Chessbase.com)

Any idea what it could be?


----------



## Herzog

*What is he/she wearing?*

After searching for a thread in which members help in identifying watches worn by personalities and coming up with nothing, I thought it would be interesting and practical to start such a thread. If any one knows of such a thread, feel free to point me in the right direction. Anyways, I'll start by asking you, the great community of Watchuseek, The Most Visited Watch Forum Site ... In The World, what the Prime Minister of Malta, Joseph Muscat is wearing in these images.


----------



## LesserBlackDog

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*



Herzog said:


> After searching for a thread in which members help in identifying watches worn by personalities and coming up with nothing


Really? Not a thing, eh?

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/track...ches-they-wearing-lets-keep-going-300966.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/images-public-figures-celebrities-their-omega-watches-693466.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/watches-celebrities-524708.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/celebrity-watches-126062.html


----------



## Herzog

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*

To be fair only the first thread you posted is 100% relevant. However my search wasn't very expansive as I only searched "watch identify personality". If someone wants to help in the identification of my question that would be greatly appreciated. If people wish to continue this thread that's fine, but I would understand the closure of this thread by a moderator.


----------



## hidden by leaves

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*



Herzog said:


> To be fair only the first thread you posted is 100% relevant. However my search wasn't very expansive as I only searched "watch identify personality". If someone wants to help in the identification of my question that would be greatly appreciated. If people wish to continue this thread that's fine, but I would understand the closure of this thread by a moderator.


----------



## Ugly Dude

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*



hidden by leaves said:


>


LOL! This is the funniest post for the last five years of this thread.

Actually, I just did a half-baked search, and there were slightly funnier posts.

Now that I think about it, I'm a bit offended.

Even though dozens and dozens of people were contributing in a civil manner....

Mods! Please can you shut this down?!

(sarcasm)


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*

Please do not duplicate your post. It is already here. Duplicate post got deleted, of course.


----------



## Herzog

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*

Anyone wanna help me out?


----------



## Bradjhomes

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*



Herzog said:


> Anyone wanna help me out?


I'm sure people want to, but if they don't know then they're not going to reply.


----------



## StufflerMike

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*

Fill,in the contact form of the
Office of the Prime Minister
Auberge de Castille 
Valletta VLT 1061
Prime Minister of Malta


----------



## GWhite3

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*







Some pics earlier in the thread of Ryan Gosling wearing a Reverso and a Memovox; here he is with some sort of Casio digital.


----------



## nordland_nl

*Re: What is he/she wearing?*



Herzog said:


> After searching for a thread in which members help in identifying watches worn by personalities and coming up with nothing, I thought it would be interesting and practical to start such a thread. If any one knows of such a thread, feel free to point me in the right direction. Anyways, I'll start by asking you, the great community of Watchuseek, The Most Visited Watch Forum Site ... In The World, what the Prime Minister of Malta, Joseph Muscat is wearing in these images.


Judging by the display layout, red accents, white date wheel and bracelet shape, your prime minister Joseph Muscat wears an _*older model*_ of a Seiko Solar Alarm Chronograph.


----------



## lu.stan

Leonardo wears the best Tags


----------



## brrrdn

Serena wearing ROO at Australian Open


----------



## brrrdn

Nole wearing Astron.


----------



## little big feather

Heard on the news this morning that the family of Robin Williams is fighting over the estate and his 'sizable watch collection'.
Who knew...:-s


----------



## Toothbras

little big feather said:


> and his 'sizable watch collection'.
> Who knew...:-s


It might just be one 60mm Invicta....


----------



## WatchNRolla

He was seen wearing this IWC in quite a few pictures.


----------



## Monocrom

little big feather said:


> Heard on the news this morning that the family of Robin Williams is fighting over the estate and his 'sizable watch collection'.
> Who knew...:-s


That they would act like most greedy family members of a dead rich man? I'd say it was expected.


----------



## Will3020

AAMC said:


> Omega confirmed that is a De Ville Tresor via Facebook and Instagram.
> 
> (Clooney has a contract with Omega anyway)


Tux and Omega goes so well together.


----------



## Zeroedout

Saw Jerry Seinfeld perform tonight, had 2nd row seats on the left side of the stage and kept catching the "bling" from the underside of his bracelet. Never got a good look at the dial....

Just wondering if he's known to wear anything in particular these days? I know he collects Ferraris, is he a watch guy as well?

PS, a quick google search didn't return much info that looked current. If you know, great. If you don't know, don't knock yourself out. I'm curious, but I don't want anyone going out of their way to do research I'm too lazy to do myself. Lol, thanks.


----------



## denmanproject

Zeroedout said:


> Saw Jerry Seinfeld perform tonight, had 2nd row seats on the left side of the stage and kept catching the "bling" from the underside of his bracelet. Never got a good look at the dial....
> 
> Just wondering if he's known to wear anything in particular these days? I know he collects Ferraris, is he a watch guy as well?
> 
> PS, a quick google search didn't return much info that looked current. If you know, great. If you don't know, don't knock yourself out. I'm curious, but I don't want anyone going out of their way to do research I'm too lazy to do myself. Lol, thanks.


Pretty sure Seinfeld is a Breitling guy, at least he was when shooting the TV show


----------



## EHV

Yes, I've read Breitling for Jerry Seinfeld too and he is seen wearing one on the show most times but I'd love to know which ones that he's into lately.


----------



## chefmhf

And Seinfeld collects Porsche, not Ferrari, as far as I know.


----------



## GuyB2

the gshocks do this now as well by holding the light button down for 4 seconds
and the indiglo if help for 4 seconds stays on for 4 seconds when yo hit any pusher or crown, isntead of having to hold the pusher or crown down for total light time


----------



## Zeroedout

chefmhf said:


> And Seinfeld collects Porsche, not Ferrari, as far as I know.


Yeah, you're right. An on-line article that I read said Ferrari, but it was clearly a mistake. Then again, having stumbled upon an estimate of his net worth, I suspect he can collect just about anything he wants and wear any watch he chooses. Haha


----------



## RyanPatrick

Looks like January Jones from Mad Men is wearing a Rolex Daytona in this interview.
http://www.people.com/article/mad-men-january-jones-exclusive

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername

Looks like the Kenyan President wears an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak: -










(Picture from the Daily Nation)

Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


----------



## chespirito

WatchNRolla said:


> He was seen wearing this IWC in quite a few pictures.


What model is this?


----------



## Bradjhomes

chespirito said:


> What model is this?


Top Gun


----------



## chespirito

Outside my budget, but there's a lot to like about that watch.


----------



## chespirito

Hm, I didn't realize IWC made watches like these. Giving me second thoughts about lusting after the Speedy
IWC Pilot Black Dial Chronograph Automatic Mens Watch - Jomashop
IWC Pilots Mark XVII Automatic Midsize Mens Watch IW326504 - Jomashop


----------



## Monocrom

dsabinojr said:


> Looks like the Kenyan President wears an Audemars Piguet Royal Oak: -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Picture from the Daily Nation)
> 
> Sent from my D6633 using Tapatalk


President of one of the poorest nations in the world sports an AP. Hmmm.... very interesting. :roll:


----------



## mrwatchusername

Former Women World Chess Champion Alexandra Kosteniuk sporting a Rolex Datejust (I think): -









(Picture from Chessbase.com)


----------



## Justin Stacks

Manny "Pac-Man" Pacquiao rocks a $585K Gold Rolex which only 11 of that edition have been made.

After his fight with Floyd "Money" Mayweather on May 2nd where he'll earn another $100mm+, He'll be able to afford a few more!

Go Pacquiao!


----------



## Norms76

I wonder what Andy Murray wears 😊


----------



## metalgear

this guy runs a football (soccer) club in london, looks like one of those seiko monsters to me  but i'm sure it would cost much more


----------



## Bradjhomes

Richard Mille


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

I'm pretty sure somewhere in the 78 pages here, someone has posted Fidel Castro with his Rolex Sub.

But I came across this image and I thought this was amusing.... Fidel with 2 Rolexes! (was one set to the time in Moscow?)










I guess the only way you can get away with that without people laughing at you is either be the CEO of the biggest watch company in the world or a dictator.


----------



## colgex

Justin Stacks said:


> Manny "Pac-Man" Pacquiao rocks a $585K Gold Rolex which only 11 of that edition have been made.
> 
> After his fight with Floyd "Money" Mayweather on May 2nd where he'll earn another $100mm+, He'll be able to afford a few more!
> 
> Go Pacquiao!
> 
> View attachment 3544698


That is interesting, I thought he did the Technomarine ads.


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

Justin Stacks said:


> Manny "Pac-Man" Pacquiao rocks a $585K Gold Rolex which only 11 of that edition have been made.
> 
> After his fight with Floyd "Money" Mayweather on May 2nd where he'll earn another $100mm+, He'll be able to afford a few more!
> 
> Go Pacquiao!
> 
> View attachment 3544698
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544834


I just don't get why someone would spend so much on a rolex.


----------



## Justin Stacks

colgex said:


> That is interesting, I thought he did the Technomarine ads.


TechnoMarine did a special limited edition Pac Man watch which was also designed by himself, but it's not what he wears on a daily basis (and probably doesn't even wear it at all outside sponsored events).


----------



## wuyeah

brrrdn said:


> View attachment 2829082


Perfect image. This picture she looks like real life Princess Pocahontas.


----------



## Toronto_Time

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> I'm pretty sure somewhere in the 78 pages here, someone has posted Fidel Castro with his Rolex Sub.
> 
> But I came across this image and I thought this was amusing.... Fidel with 2 Rolexes! (was one set to the time in Moscow?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the only way you can get away with that without people laughing at you is either be the CEO of the biggest watch company in the world or a dictator.


 Back then wearing an expensive watch was not frowned upon for politicians. Fidel is well documented as wearing 2 Rolex's so he is able to keep the time in 3 different time zones!


----------



## Toothbras

wuyeah said:


> Perfect image. This picture she looks like real life Princess Pocahontas.
> 
> View attachment 3603538


Lol, more like this....


----------



## Free Eagle

That is a Richard Mille


----------



## jerj

metalgear said:


> this guy runs a football (soccer) club in london, looks like one of those seiko monsters to me  but i'm sure it would cost much more


I bet he sold his old watch for a ridiculously good price to fund the purchase, but is finding that this new one just isn't working out as well.

Will probably have the AD's manager sacked to feel better about it.


----------



## Bradjhomes

Free Eagle said:


> That is a Richard Mille


Yes - we spotted that one 8 posts ago


metalgear said:


> this guy runs a football (soccer) club in london, looks like one of those seiko monsters to me  but i'm sure it would cost much more





Bradjhomes said:


> Richard Mille
> View attachment 3592954


----------



## EsbenOpen

I thought Eminem was into G's and therefore rocking a G Shock in the Rap God video:


















But then googled it and discovered it's actually just product placement for an Eminem branded G :/









And the saddest part is... I kind of want one just cause I like Slim's music. Damn marketing :roll:


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

Toronto_Time said:


> Back then wearing an expensive watch was not frowned upon for politicians. Fidel is well documented as wearing 2 Rolex's so he is able to keep the time in 3 different time zones!


Moscow and Havana.... and what? Beijing?


----------



## Chicawolverina

I really don't feel sad for Rolex, they're all about people like him now, malefactors of great wealth. Boycott!


----------



## Mathew J

Justin Stacks said:


> Manny "Pac-Man" Pacquiao rocks a $585K Gold Rolex which only 11 of that edition have been made.
> 
> After his fight with Floyd "Money" Mayweather on May 2nd where he'll earn another $100mm+, He'll be able to afford a few more!
> 
> Go Pacquiao!


He has also been known to wear an Omega Aqua Terra in the past










His trainer has been seen wearing a Speedy Pro










And for someone new, Tom Brady wears an all gold AP


----------



## powerband

3th3r said:


> If this isn't the definition of "douche-y", I don't know what is:
> 
> For all you fans of the Beib and/or gold Rollys:


Represents everything for which much of the world hates America.


----------



## Chicawolverina

Not one of Seiko's better moments.


----------



## MIG33




----------



## Norms76

MIG33 said:


>


Ed sure as great taste in what goes on his wrist. Love the RM and the two PP especially.


----------



## dmb359

Norms76 said:


> Ed sure as great taste in what goes on his wrist. Love the RM and the two PP especially.


Agreed, I like his taste


----------



## IGotId

powerband said:


> Represents everything for which much of the world hates America.


& he's not even American lol!


----------



## summerpurchase

Supposedly John McCain has worn an Air King for a long time


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## Nemoskywalker

MIG33 said:


>


I am thoroughly impressed with his taste in watches, not many better ways to spend that much cash on watches

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## Nemoskywalker

MIG33 said:


>


I saw Joe Perry distinctively wearing a Luminox Navy Seals at a concert once

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MisterHo

Wow @ MIG33 that`s some serious watch tracking! Thanks.
Being a musician(and British) pays off...


----------



## MisterHo

CR7 and a Rollie Daytona


----------



## colgex

MisterHo said:


> Wow @ MIG33 that`s some serious watch tracking! Thanks.
> Being a musician(and British) pays off...


I don't know if these stars have all of their watches in winders or if they take the time to get them running each time they wear one? Also, I don't know if they are really into watches or if they just check with their agents and say reach out to someone who knows about watches, I want to get a few expensive pieces.


----------



## Gazella

colgex said:


> I don't know if these stars have all of their watches in winders or if they take the time to get them running each time they wear one? Also, I don't know if they are really into watches or if they just check with their agents and say reach out to someone who knows about watches, I want to get a few expensive pieces.


Was wondering the same.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

MIG33 said:


>


Nice selection i have to concede it.


----------



## plastique999

MIG33 said:


>


Now that's impressive!
Usher has some good taste, although flashy. 
Nice to see someone else wear Roger Dubuis.

Sent from my 16M


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MisterHo

Respect @MIG33 some are really hard to spot!

DJ Paul van Dyk and his Cartier Roadster Chrono















Designer Phillip Lim and his Cartier Santos100:


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## EnderW

Hollywood Reporter just had a rather interesting interview w Roger Ailes. Every photo they had of him had his two-tone Blue Rolex Sub (16613) displayed rather prominently.


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## Chicawolverina

little big feather said:


> I have one simple rule when it comes to watches...Rule: Never wear a watch worn by Stallone or recommended by Stallone.
> This is a very good rule....Trust me on this.


I'd accept that as an axiom!


----------



## MIG33

Chicawolverina said:


> I'd accept that as an axiom!


I'm sorry but I disagree with your axiom, and I would like to have any of his collection









the montegrappa no thanks


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## Seppia

Toni Iommi and Bruce Dickinson are the best (not only for their watch taste)
\m/


----------



## MIG33




----------



## mrwatchusername

Great spots MIG33!


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## brrrdn

Wow Hublot is a hit with celebs.


----------



## Monocrom

brrrdn said:


> Wow Hublot is a hit with celebs.


Plenty of watch brands give away very expensive pieces to various celebs.

The free advertising comes from when those celebs wear those watches.


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33

George RR Martin does not really like watches, I would pick this model limited edition game of thrones Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver


----------



## MIG33

Movado Museum 0604228 Men's Quartz Watch


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33




----------



## Orsoni

MIG33;15263266
[MEDIA=youtube said:


> A3QAqZQYLIQ[/MEDIA]


Celine Dion video reported to moderators.


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33

Soccer star Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MisterHo

CR7 first two watches are really interesting. Especially the second one, any ideas on Brand/ Model??


----------



## MIG33

MisterHo said:


> CR7 first two watches are really interesting. Especially the second one, any ideas on Brand/ Model??












Romain Jerome Titanic DNA watch


----------



## MIG33

John George Terry, fixed it


----------



## Gunnar_917

Woo hoo I don't own or aspire to own footballers watches!!!


----------



## MIG33

Neymar da Silva Santos Júnior, FC Barcelona


----------



## john2154

Some of these footballers' watches.... godawful


----------



## MisterHo

john2154 said:


> Some of these footballers' watches.... godawful


Rappers& Professional Playa`s(Soccer or any other major Sports) they seem to have similair taste: *Blond, Big, Bold and Diamonds. *


----------



## MIG33

Gareth Bale


----------



## mrwatchusername

He's John Terry and plays for Chelsea



MIG33 said:


> Frank Lampard Manchester City


----------



## watermanxxl

Surprisingly, just because you have money and fame...doen't nescessarily maean you'll have good taste. I know a lady who's job it is...to dress athleses and entertainers. Shockingly, many of these people don't even pick the clothes they wear... 
But, then again...Bill Gates wears a Timex.
Maybe, as "WUS types" we ascribe more...importance...on what folks wear on their wrists than the "average Joe".


----------



## MIG33

dsabinojr said:


> He's John Terry and plays for Chelsea


sorry, I made a mistake by putting the title


----------



## MIG33

Frank Lampard
thanks dsabinojr


----------



## Tovarisch

Thanks for your contributions to this thread, MIG33!


----------



## MIG33

Avengers: Age of Ultron
Joss Whedon










*James Spader
*









Jeremy Renner


----------



## MIG33

Avengers: Age of Ultron

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## MIG33

Avengers: Age of Ultron

Chris Evans


----------



## MIG33

Avengers: Age of Ultron

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## MIG33

Avengers: Age of Ultron
Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## MisterHo

Me like those Ritmo watches. (But a bit overpriced for a fashion brand)

Like the watches from Downey Jr. Surely moviestars have better taste than ballers...
Give me a PA!


----------



## cpl

Great contributions MIG33!

Looking at some of these watches, gold Rolexes look positively plain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26

Kilovolt said:


> After having seen another picture I now believe that the first watch is an Omega De Ville Coaxial Chronometer
> 
> View attachment 1649521


To me it looks like a JLC, he did wear JLC in Michael Clayton


----------



## MIG33

Avengers: Age of Ultron

Mark Ruffalo


----------



## MIG33

Robert De Niro


----------



## MIG33

Theo James


----------



## MIG33

Eric Bana


----------



## MIG33

Eddie Redmayne


----------



## MIG33

Keanu Reeves


----------



## MIG33

*Ben Stiller

*


----------



## MIG33

Patrick Dempsey


----------



## Gunnar_917

MIG33 said:


> Patrick Dempsey


Steve McQueen much???


----------



## MIG33

Gunnar_917 said:


> Steve McQueen much???


Yes, TAG Heuer Monaco Calibre 12, Ref. CAW2114, which is the first black Monaco with red highlights- the "Black McQueen".


----------



## MIG33

*Alec Baldwin

*


----------



## MIG33

Jamie Foxx


----------



## MIG33

Guillermo del Toro


----------



## MIG33

I hope not to bore

Brad Pitt


----------



## MIG33

Taylor Kitsch


----------



## MIG33

*Sandra Bullock

*


----------



## alex79

Brad Pitt have great tastes, and thank you MIG33 for your researches.


----------



## Robinoz

I saw Ellen Degeneris on TV yesterday, something I never usually watch, but noticed she had a largish, macho watch that was shiny, possibly gold and silver and looked like a Rolex but I couldn't get a good enough view to see exactly what it was. Any ideas?


----------



## MIG33

Robinoz said:


> I saw Ellen Degeneris on TV yesterday, something I never usually watch, but noticed she had a largish, macho watch that was shiny, possibly gold and silver and looked like a Rolex but I couldn't get a good enough view to see exactly what it was. Any ideas?


I saw her a few months ago this model


----------



## plastique999

^^Platona! Nice


Sent from my 16M


----------



## Gunnar_917

MIG33 said:


> Yes, TAG Heuer Monaco Calibre 12, Ref. CAW2114, which is the first black Monaco with red highlights- the "Black McQueen".


I also meant that in conjunction with the Martini livery he has on his overalls (I know he races but an actor, racing Porsches with a Monacco and Martini sponsorship/livery - sorry there can only be one and I feel bad just putting Patrick Dempsey and Steve McQueen in the same sentence


----------



## MIG33

Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Seppia

Thanks MIG for the great contributions. 
I think we have learned soccer players (especially C Ronaldo) have much better taste in women than in watches


----------



## MIG33

Seppia said:


> Thanks MIG for the great contributions.
> I think we have learned soccer players (especially C Ronaldo) have much better taste in women than in watches


I agree with you, greetings


----------



## truthinthedetails

I watched the Late Show with David Letterman last night. He had Jack Hannah from the Columbus zoo as his guest. I couldn't find a screen grab anywhere on the internet......but Jungle Jack was sporting a very nice Rolex Polar Explorer II 16570.


----------



## watch-newbie

Sandra Bullock is a terrible actress but I would be over the moon thrilled to wear any of those watches. Probably as per my men wearing women's watches thread.


----------



## watch-newbie

MIG33 said:


> *Sandra Bullock
> 
> *


Sorry to double post but I like that longines. It looks like vintage hamilton watch that I've been hunting for (trying to find the right watch, right seller for a month now) in 10K solid gold...:


----------



## MIG33

Forest Whitaker


----------



## MIG33

Dwayne Johnson


----------



## jonathanp77

Gunnar_917 said:


> I also meant that in conjunction with the Martini livery he has on his overalls (I know he races but an actor, racing Porsches with a Monacco and Martini sponsorship/livery - sorry there can only be one and I feel bad just putting Patrick Dempsey and Steve McQueen in the same sentence


 I understood what you were implying in your initial response. I wholeheartedly concur that there's can only be one King of Cool. Though I wouldn't mind being in Dempsey's shoes being in a position to try to live a McQueen life.


----------



## MIG33

Don johnson


----------



## MIG33

Anthony Mackie


----------



## MIG33

Chiwetel Ejiofor


----------



## MIG33

Andy García


----------



## MIG33

Jake Gyllenhaal


----------



## AAMC

Watch world "celebrity" Roger W. Smith with a vintage cal. 321
(Credit to Hodinkee)


----------



## MIG33

Kelsey Grammer


----------



## alex79

The last IWC perpetual calendar is a killer! Wow


----------



## MIG33

Aaron Eckhart


----------



## MIG33

Ryan Kwanten


----------



## MIG33

Tommy Lee Jones


----------



## MIG33

*Gwyneth Paltrow

*


----------



## MIG33

Karl Urban


----------



## MIG33

_*Jurassic World* is an upcoming 2015 American science fiction adventure film directed by Colin Trevorrow. It is the fourth installment in the Jurassic Park film series and serves as an homage sequel to the motion pictureJurassic Park (1993), ignoring the events of The Lost World: Jurassic Park (1997) and Jurassic Park III (2001).[SUP][3][/SUP] The screenplay was co-written by Rick Jaffa, Amanda Silver, Trevorrow and Derek Connolly. The film stars Chris Pratt, Bryce Dallas Howard, Jake Johnson, Nick Robinson, Vincent D'Onofrio, Irrfan Khan and B. D. Wong. Wong is the only actor from any of the previous films to appear in Jurassic World.
_Jurassic World - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Colin Trevorrow









Chris Pratt


----------



## MIG33

*Giancarlo Fisichella F1

*

















accompanied by music of another Italian


----------



## MIG33

Michel Platini - President of the Union of European Football Associations (UEFA)


----------



## MIG33

Joseph Blatter - President of FIFA (Fédération Internationale de Football Association)


----------



## MIG33

The era of the late 80s and early 90s is known as the golden age of motorcycling, in part, due to the battles between Rainey, Schwantz, Doohan, Lawson, Gardner y Kocinski.
Kevin Schwantz

















































Wayne Rainey











Michael Doohan



























Wayne Gardner


----------



## MIG33

Patrick Stewart


----------



## MIG33

*Alexander Skarsgard

*


----------



## MIG33

*Geoffrey Rush

*


----------



## MIG33

*Sam Neill

*


----------



## MIG33

Nicolas Cage


----------



## Tovarisch

MIG33 said:


> Nicolas Cage


He's probably sold most of them by now! The bloke is broke&#8230;


----------



## Gunnar_917

Nicholas Cage actually has a tasteful collection


----------



## alex79

Mr Cage have fine tastes, respect for that.


----------



## Techniec

Floyd Mayweather (AP):



luckily, should he get tired of the AP, he's got plenty of other 'classy' pieces to choose from:



Cheers,

Pieter


----------



## Gazella

Techniec said:


> Floyd Mayweather (AP):
> 
> 
> 
> luckily, should he get tired of the AP, he's got plenty of other 'classy' pieces to choose from:
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pieter


Ugh. Too much bling.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah

MIG33 is officially celebrity watch stalker.


----------



## Toothbras

Cover of USA Today, looks like a BLNR


----------



## MIG33

wuyeah said:


> MIG33 is officially celebrity watch stalker.


I like watches, only healthy curiosity about his love of watches. A few celebrities have no interest for them, do not use it in real life, only in the movies.


----------



## Seppia

Gunnar_917 said:


> Nicholas Cage actually has a tasteful collection


Except for that AP. 
I really don't understand what people find in that model (is that called Royal Oak?), I find them absolutely terrible


----------



## cpl

Looks gold?



Toothbras said:


> Cover of USA Today, looks like a BLNR


----------



## MIG33

Ben Affleck


----------



## Toothbras

cpl said:


> Looks gold?


I see what you mean, must be my iPhone camera, it's normal looking in the paper


----------



## wuyeah

MIG33 said:


> I like watches, only healthy curiosity about his love of watches. A few celebrities have no interest for them, do not use it in real life, only in the movies.


I was just kidding. You did a fine job tracking. Keep them coming!


----------



## nordland_nl

WOW! I wondered if this combo is possible. thanks!



MIG33 said:


> Andy García


----------



## MIG33

Orlando Bloom


----------



## GregBe

Great job MIG33! What I love about these celebrity watch threads, has nothing to do with stargazing...but it is one of the few places on the forum to get pictures of what watches look like with full body shots...instead of the standard wrist shots.


----------



## vfrock




----------



## Beaunidle

@MIG33 - I admire your dedication, but I genuinely couldn't name a single guy in that lineup above - not one!


----------



## MIG33

Jack Nicholson


----------



## MIG33

Dustin Hoffman


----------



## MIG33

*Antoine Fuqua (born January 19, 1966) is an American film director. His first feature film was the action film The Replacement Killers (1998). He then directed the crime thriller Training Day (2001), in which star Denzel Washington won an Oscar, the action war drama Tears of the Sun (2003), the Arthurian legend film King Arthur (2004), the conspiracy action thriller Shooter (2007), the crime film Brooklyn's Finest (2010), and the action thrillers Olympus Has Fallen (2013) and The Equalizer (2014), which pairs Fuqua with Denzel Washington again.
*Antoine Fuqua - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

Laurence Fishburne


----------



## MIG33

Liam Hemsworth


----------



## MIG33

Rodrigo Santoro


----------



## MisterHo

I saw an image on TMZ(yes I sometimes check that site)







Greubel Forsey, north of 500kUSD on `Melo`s wrist.
Isn`t that nice? Not ballin and getting millions?

Iam sure he is willing to trade most of his watches for a Finals MVP and Ring!


----------



## MIG33

It is amazing watch


----------



## MIG33

Adrien Brody


----------



## MIG33

Richard Gere


----------



## MIG33

Mickey Rourke


----------



## MIG33

Jean-Claude Van Damme


----------



## MIG33

Ian McKellen


----------



## threeputtbogey

MIG33 said:


> Ian McKellen


Sir Ian McKellen


----------



## MIG33

Hugh Laurie


----------



## MIG33

Carly Rae Jepsen


----------



## watch-newbie

MIG33 said:


> Jack Nicholson


It's fascinating how the best way a guy of that status can make a statement is to wear a timex.


----------



## MIG33

*Kit Harington*


----------



## fitsector

picture already posted somewhere in this vast forum, but not in this thread
(by @Desertrat)

Prince Harry...









Casio G-Shock G100-1BV


----------



## MIG33

Liev Schreiber


----------



## 41Mets

watch-newbie said:


> MIG33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Nicholson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's fascinating how the best way a guy of that status can make a statement is to wear a timex.
Click to expand...

A guy of that status makes a statement by just being a guy of his status


----------



## watch-newbie

jaywinston41 said:


> A guy of that status makes a statement by just being a guy of his status


That's true, there's only one Jack.

That being said, if you're a movie star, everyone in the room is rocking some kind of a five if not six figure time piece. In that room the only way to stand out would be to wear a timex. Or some kind of impossible to find vintage watch.


----------



## MIG33

Michael Rooker


----------



## MIG33

Jared Padalecki

is this supernatural?


----------



## MIG33

Jensen Ackles


----------



## cpl

Will Smith in Focus. What's he wearing?


----------



## MIG33

Dave Bautista


----------



## MIG33

Bryan Cranston


----------



## MIG33

Chris Pine


----------



## MIG33

Martin Scorsese


----------



## Tovarisch

cpl said:


> Will Smith in Focus. What's he wearing?


Piaget Polo FortyFive (the entire film is a giant advertisement for Piaget)


----------



## MIG33

Jason Clarke


----------



## MIG33

dedicated to tovarich

*Fedor Bondarchuk Sergeyevich

*


----------



## MIG33

Joel Kinnaman


----------



## MIG33

Thomas Kretschmann











I'm listening to right now


----------



## MIG33

William Hurt


----------



## MIG33

*Clark Gregg

*


----------



## Tovarisch

Taron Egerton as Gary 'Eggsy' Unwin in Kingsman: The Secret Service


----------



## MIG33

Christian Bale


----------



## MIG33

Robert Redford


----------



## MIG33

*Dean Norris

*


----------



## MIG33

*Paul Haggis

*


----------



## MIG33

Aaron Paul


----------



## MIG33

Nikolaj Coster-Waldau


----------



## MIG33

Peter Dinklage


----------



## MIG33

Will Ferrell


----------



## fitsector

RIP Walt Disney.









Rolex Datejust


----------



## MIG33

*Jacob Rothschild*


----------



## MIG33

*Nathaniel Philip Rothschild

*


----------



## MIG33

Dietrich Mateschitz Red Bull


----------



## MIG33

Daniel Norris


----------



## MIG33

Norman Foster


----------



## MIG33

Santiago Calatrava


----------



## MIG33

Tom Wright


----------



## MIG33

ieoh ming Pei


----------



## MIG33

Rafael Viñoly


----------



## MIG33

Rem Koolhaas


----------



## MIG33

Jean Nouvel


----------



## MIG33

Renzo Piano


----------



## MIG33

Christopher Lee


----------



## MIG33

Ben Kingsley


----------



## fitsector

Henry Ford (RIP)









Cartier Pocket Watch.








If you want to see this image in High Definition, follow this link
http://www.at.ford.com/SiteCollectionImages/2013_NA/August/SKV_8507.jpg

more details on this link
http://www.at.ford.com/news/cn/Pages/Collectable Corner Happy Birthday Henry Ford.aspx


----------



## fitsector

Does anybody here recognize the watch Sergio Marchionne is wearing?


----------



## MIG33

Meccaniche Veloci Men's W123N082372016 Quattro Valvole Automatic


----------



## fitsector

Vladimir Putin


----------



## plastique999

MIG33 said:


> Santiago Calatrava


Wow! What is the reference # of the last Patek? Stunning!

Edit: looks like 5059P

Sent from my 16M


----------



## MIG33

plastique999 said:


> Wow! What is the reference # of the last Patek? Stunning!
> 
> Edit: looks like 5059P
> 
> Sent from my 16M


*Patek Philippe Ref. 5159G 18k White Gold "Retrograde Perpetual Calendar *

*Ref. 5159G*


----------



## N.Caffrey

fitsector said:


> Vladimir Putin
> 
> View attachment 4044490


No more for vlady?


----------



## fitsector

N.Caffrey said:


> No more for vlady?


Man, Vlady has a serious watch collection, he´s even questioned about the cost of those pieces vs. his earnings..









more info here..

http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/vladimir-putins-watch-collection-worth-six-years-of-his-decl


----------



## MIG33




----------



## fitsector

Nicolas Sarkozy - Rolex white face Cosmograph Daytona and Girard-Perregaux 1966 Annual Calendar Equation of Time


----------



## fitsector

Silvio Berlusconi - Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Minute Repeater Perpetual Calendar.


----------



## MIG33

Zac Efron


----------



## MIG33

Gary Sinise










Mykelti Williamson


----------



## fitsector

Sting









Gevril Avenue of Americas GMT Power Reserve


----------



## MIG33

*Joseph McGinty Nichol

*


----------



## MIG33

Ray Winstone











*Wally Pfister

*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

German Chancellor Angela Merkel.

















And Vladimir Putin

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## MIG33

*Robert Stromberg

*









Darren Aronofsky


----------



## MIG33

Norman Mark Reedus


----------



## fitsector

This is going to be a hard one...

Can anyone identify the whatch that Mary Barra is wearing?

















Who is Mary Barra?
























Nothing less than the former GM CEO and the first woman to become a CEO in all automakers history


----------



## MIG33

Clifton Collins Jr.


----------



## MIG33

*Simon Pegg
*


----------



## MIG33

Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## MIG33

Richard Armitage


----------



## Monocrom

fitsector said:


> Nothing less than the former GM CEO and the first woman to become a CEO in all automakers history


....and a miserable failure considering the state of GM after she left.


----------



## MIG33

Katherine Jenkin


----------



## Pete26

fitsector said:


> Sting
> 
> View attachment 4054098
> 
> 
> Gevril Avenue of Americas GMT Power Reserve


Geez, I remember him wearing Casio in the Police


----------



## Araziza

MIG33 said:


> Richard Armitage


Can someone please tell me what model this is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

Araziza said:


> Can someone please tell me what model this is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Railmaster chrono? No longer available new.


----------



## Araziza

IGotId said:


> Railmaster chrono? No longer available new.


You sure? All the railmaster chronos I've seen had white borders on the chrono dials (which weren't sunken) and full lume markers instead of the silver Aqua terra markers. I've never seen one like this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

Araziza said:


> You sure? All the railmaster chronos I've seen had white borders on the chrono dials (which weren't sunken) and full lume markers instead of the silver Aqua terra markers. I've never seen one like this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not sure; hence the question mark!

Aqua terra chrono?


----------



## MIG33

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Chronograph 2812.50.37
OMEGA Watches: Press Kit Text


----------



## MIG33

Sergio Marchionne

CEO of Fiat Chrysler Automobiles and FCA Italy S.p.A
Chairman and CEO of Chrysler Group LLC
Chairman of Fiat Industrial S.p.A. and CNH
Chairman of Swiss-based SGS
Chairman of Ferrari


----------



## MIG33

*Piero Lardi Ferrari (born 22 May 1945 in Castelvetro di Modena, Italy) is the second and only living son of Enzo Ferrari and presently 10% owner of the Ferrari automotive company where he is also Vice Chairman of the company
*Piero Ferrari - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Kazuo "Kaz" Hirai (平井 一夫 Hirai Kazuo[SUP]?[/SUP], born December 22, 1960) is the President and CEO of Sony Corporation. He also serves as a member of the board of Sony Computer Entertainment, Inc., a wholly owned subsidiary of Sony.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] He was noted by Entertainment Weekly as one of the most powerful executives in the entertainment industry.[SUP][4][/SUP] Hirai became the President and CEO of Sony on April 1, 2012
*Kazuo Hirai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Akio Toyoda (豊田章男 Toyoda Akio[SUP]?[/SUP]) is the president and CEO of Toyota Motor Corporation

*


----------



## MIG33

*Carlos Ghosn is currently the Chairman and CEO of Paris-based Renault, Chairman and CEO of Japan-basedNissan, and Chairman of Russian automobile manufacturer AvtoVAZ.[SUP][3][/SUP] Ghosn is also Chairman and CEO of the Renault-Nissan Alliance,
*


----------



## alex79

MIG33 said:


> *Carlos Ghosn is currently the Chairman and CEO of Paris-based Renault, Chairman and CEO of Japan-basedNissan, and Chairman of Russian automobile manufacturer AvtoVAZ.[SUP][3][/SUP] Ghosn is also Chairman and CEO of the Renault-Nissan Alliance,
> *


He doesn't seem too friendly lol


----------



## MIG33

*Mark Fields is the President and Chief Executive Officer of Ford Motor Company
*


----------



## colgex

fitsector said:


> Man, Vlady has a serious watch collection, he´s even questioned about the cost of those pieces vs. his earnings..
> 
> View attachment 4050954
> 
> 
> more info here..
> 
> Vladimir Putin's Watch Collection Worth Six Years Of His Declared Income, According To Video We Can't Understand â€" HODINKEE


Meanwhile, our capitalist leaders wear Timex. Oh the irony...

Sorry, I just had to haha, back to the pics and no more side tracking.


----------



## MIG33

*Ahmet Muhtar Kent is the chairman and chief executive officer of The Coca-Cola Company.

*


----------



## MIG33

*Dieter Zetsche is a German businessman and the Chairman of the Board of Directors of Daimler AG and Head of Mercedes-Benz Cars since 2006 as well as member of the company's Board since 1998.

*


----------



## MIG33

Torsten Müller-Ötvös, current chief executive Torsten Müller-Ötvös joined the company in January 2010, with a pledge to regain the quality standards that made Rolls Royce famous in the 1980s. That year, the company's sales in China increased by 600%, meaning that it is now Rolls Royce's second largest market after the US
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rolls-Royce_Motor_Cars


----------



## MIG33

*Rupert Stadler is a German business executive and chairman of the Vorstand (CEO) of Audi AG

*


----------



## MIG33

*Stephan Winkelmann is the current President and CEO of Italian sports car manufacturer Automobili Lamborghini S.p.A
*


----------



## Gunnar_917

Where do you get these from?


----------



## MIG33

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where do you get these from?


It is easy, everything is on the network, asked a seeker

*Wolfgang Dürheimer President and CEO of Bugatti and Bentley

*


----------



## MIG33

Jen-Hsun Huangis the co-founder and current president and CEO of the company specialized in the development of NVIDIA graphics processing units company.


----------



## MIG33

*Brian Matthew Krzanich is the Chief Executive Officer of Intel

*


----------



## arogle1stus

I read some time ago, Sly Stallone bought every male in the film crew of one of his recent films, $18k Panneri watches.
"It's great to be tha king"......Mel Brooks. History of the World film.
But Elvis bought Cadillacs for every nurse on the floor he was hospitalized on.
X traindriver Art


----------



## MIG33

*François Adrianus "Frans" van Houten is the successor to Gerard Kleisterlee, as Chief Executive Officer of the Dutch company of Royal Philips Electronics (known universally as Philips)

*


----------



## MIG33

*Carolyn Julia McCall is a British businessperson, and the Chief Executive of easyJet
*


----------



## wuyeah

Gunnar_917 said:


> Where do you get these from?


His Facebook friends!


----------



## Tovarisch

I have a really hard time getting excited about the Reverso. It looks like a really poor time-telling device.


----------



## MIG33

the Qatar Airways' CEO is Akbar Al Baker


----------



## MIG33

*Tim Clark* (airline executive), President of Emirates Airline


----------



## MIG33

Charamporn Jotikasthira, President of Thai Airways International










is a company that I recommend, if you are traveling in Economy Class to Asia, 
and I have no shares lol


----------



## MIG33

*Kazuhiro Tsuga is the current President of Panasonic.

*


----------



## fitsector

Caroll Shelby (RIP)









Rolex GMT Master


----------



## fitsector

Ayrton Senna da Silva (RIP)










Tag Heuer Sel Chronograph


----------



## MIG33

*Stuart Thomson Gulliver is a British banking business executive. He is the current Group Chief Executive of HSBC

*


----------



## MIG33

*Rajeev Suri is the chief executive officer (CEO) of the multinational communications and information technology corporation Nokia
*


----------



## MIG33

*Michael L. Corbat is an American banker and the current chief executive officer of Citigroup

*


----------



## Kilovolt

The picture is sufficiently clear but still I can't tell what watch is Mr Hollande wearing here ...


----------



## MIG33

I've seen swatch on your wrist









five fifteen lol


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33

*Kenneth Martin "Ken" Follett (born 5 June 1949) is a Welsh author of thrillers and historical novels. He has sold more than 150 million copies of his works. Many of his books have reached the number 1 ranking on the New York Times best-seller list, including Edge of Eternity, Fall of Giants, The Key to Rebecca, Lie Down with Lions, Triple, Winter of the World, and World Without End.
*Ken Follett - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Looks like Chris Pratt wears a Panerai LUMINOR 1950 8 DAYS GMT ORO ROSA

One of my favourite actors (Sorry if been posted before)


----------



## EnderW

Andy_Curtis said:


> Looks like Chris Pratt wears a Panerai LUMINOR 1950 8 DAYS GMT ORO ROSA
> 
> One of my favourite actors (Sorry if been posted before)


One of the rare times where Panerai wearer has the body build and wrist size to make Luminor look good.


----------



## Andy_Curtis

EnderW said:


> One of the rare times where Panerai wearer has the body build and wrist size to make Luminor look good.


Completely agree


----------



## MIG33

*Alexey Borisovich Miller is Deputy Chairman of the Board of Directors and Chairman of the Management Committee (CEO) of Russian energy company Gazprom, Russia's largest company and the world's biggest natural gas producer
*Alexey Miller - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## dmb359

Nothing like having a 1 of 2 (with the other in a museum), 7 figure Patek....


----------



## MIG33

*Vagit Yusifovich Alekperov is an Azerbaijani and Russian businessman and currently a President of the leading Russian oil company LUKOIL.

*


----------



## Cabatisto

What is Putin wearing? Vostok?


----------



## Cabatisto

No celebrity with balls big enough to wear - say- a Sinn? I mean....too many Rolex.


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33

Rowan Atkinson


----------



## boomersooner

Gotta say this is some very very impressive work on your part. You are like me with cars. I know what car it is based on the headlights coming at me at night lol. 

Great job!


----------



## txfordguy

boomersooner said:


> Gotta say this is some very very impressive work on your part. You are like me with cars. I know what car it is based on the headlights coming at me at night lol.
> 
> Great job!


We have something in common there lol. I'd say something and my fiance will just go "how the hell do you know that?"


----------



## MIG33

Lionel Richie


----------



## MIG33

Earth, Wind & Fire
Maurice White










Ralph Johnson









Verdine White


----------



## Gunnar_917

Cabatisto said:


> What is Putin wearing? Vostok?


I'd expect him to wear this pretty soon

View attachment 2060658


View attachment 2060666


----------



## Vlance

Love these. Thanks especially to Mig!


----------



## MIG33

*Robert Allen "Bob" Iger is an American businessman and the chairman and chief executive officer of The Walt Disney Company

*


----------



## MIG33

*Edwin Earl "Ed" Catmull is a computer scientist and current president of Pixar Animation Studios and Walt Disney Animation Studios (including the latter's DisneyToon Studios division). As a computer scientist, Catmull has contributed to many important developments in computer graphics.
*Edwin Catmull - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Jeffrey Katzenberg (born December 21, 1950) is an American businessman, film studio executive and film producer. As a businessman, he is the CEO of DreamWorks Animation and is also known for his tenure as chairman of The Walt Disney Studios from 1984 to 1994, during which the studio reinvigorated its live-action and animation department, as well as producing some of its biggest hits, including The Little Mermaid, Beauty and the Beast, Aladdin, and The Lion King. As a founder and CEO of DreamWorks Animation, he has overseen the production of such animated franchises as Shrek, Madagascar, Kung Fu Panda, Monsters vs. Aliens andHow to Train Your Dragon.
*Jeffrey Katzenberg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









*Rolex 6234 Pre-Daytona chronograph*


----------



## MIG33

*Jerome Leon "Jerry" Bruckheimer (born September 21, 1943) is an American film and television producer. He has achieved great success in the genres of action, drama, and science fiction. His best known television series are CSI: Crime Scene Investigation, CSI: Miami, CSI: NY, Without a Trace, Cold Case, and the U.S. version of The Amazing Race. At one point, three of his TV series ranked among the top 10 in the U.S. ratings-a unique feat in television
*Jerry Bruckheimer - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

Brad Grey, Paramount Pictures, CEO


----------



## RyanPatrick

Bradley Cooper wears an IWC Big Pilot in the new movie Aloha.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
www.thewatchquest.com


----------



## gekos

Wow MIG33 completely spammed this thread.
Instead for "Tracking Celebrities and what watches they are wearing" we have "Tracking CEO's, British banking business executive's, chief executive officer (CEO's), current chief executive officer's e.t.c. and what watches they are wearing"
:-d:-d:-d;-)o|


----------



## colgex

This post might reach 1 million views. I don't know of if we have other post here with that feat.


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Very Disney oriented then  I just got back from Disney World in Florida! Is this due to it being the 60th anniversary of Disney Land California this year?


----------



## MIG33

Andy_Curtis said:


> Very Disney oriented then  I just got back from Disney World in Florida! Is this due to it being the 60th anniversary of Disney Land California this year?


not just coincidence, did not know that fact


----------



## MIG33

Leslie Moonves is president and CEO of CBS Corporation


----------



## MIG33

Kenzo Tsujimoto (Chairman and CEO) of *Capcom, is a Japanese developer and publisher of video games, known for creating multi-million-selling franchises such asMega Man, Street Fighter, Resident Evil, Devil May Cry, Ace Attorney, and Monster Hunter.

*


----------



## fitsector

gekos said:


> Wow MIG33 completely spammed this thread.
> Instead for "Tracking Celebrities and what watches they are wearing" we have "Tracking CEO's, British banking business executive's, chief executive officer (CEO's), current chief executive officer's e.t.c. and what watches they are wearing"
> :-d:-d:-d;-)o|


CEO´s are celebrities in a parallel world of gossip celebrities


----------



## MIG33

*Lawrence Joseph "Larry" Ellison (born August 17, 1944) is an American computer programmer, internet entrepreneur, businessman and philanthropist. He was the Chief executive officer of the software companyOracle Corporation between its foundation in 1977 and 2014. In 2014, he was listed by Forbes as the third-wealthiest man in America and as the fifth-wealthiest person in the world, with a fortune of $56.2 billion.
*Larry Ellison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


















gekos if you do not know him , I can introduce you lol


----------



## EnderW

Mig33 - thanks for these updates. These are pretty cool.
While I could not care less about celebs, the businessmen are interesting to me as are their watch choices.

I was always wondering as to who buys some of the rare, ultra-expensive pieces. Celebs and "spokespeople" was the obvious category, WIS collectors was another one, but I am surprised to see such variety and such cool choices on wrists of CEOs and business-people. It's kind of cool


----------



## MIG33

*Michael Saul Dell (born February 23, 1965) is an American business magnate, investor, philanthropist, and author. He is the founder and CEO of Dell Inc., one of the world's leading sellers of personal computers (PCs). He was ranked the 41st richest person in the world on 2012 Forbes list of billionaires, with a net worth of US$22.4 billion as of December 2014.
*Michael Dell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Bernard Jean Étienne Arnault is a French business magnate, investor. philanthropist and art collector. He is the chairman and Chief Executive Officer of LVMH since 1989. In March 2015, Forbes estimated his wealth to be $37 Billion, making him the 13th richest person in the world.
*Bernard Arnault - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nordland_nl

Lorenzo Fertitta, American entrepreneur, casino executive and sports promoter.- Rolex Day Date 41mm platinum Ref. 218206


----------



## MIG33

*Emilio Estefan, musician and producer who has won 19 Grammy Awards. Estefan first became famous as a celebrity when he was as a member of the Miami Sound Machine. He is the husband of singer Gloria Estefan and the uncle of Spanish-language television personality Lili Estefan.
*Emilio Estefan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## fitsector

Michael Jackson (RIP)
He used to own thousands of watches, even at some point he weared more than one at a time. But definitively the one that pops out of the bunch is the King Kalla. 2 Million dollar watch that dragged Michael into a hole of controversy.

























Michael Jackson's King Kalla wristwatch by Vacheron Constantin


----------



## MIG33

Domenico Dolce




















stefano gabbana


----------



## MIG33

*Marco Tronchetti Provera is an Italian businessman. As of 2014 he is Chairman and Chief Executive Officer of Pirelli & C. S.p.A., Chairman of Pirelli Tyre S.p.A., and Chairman of the holding Marco Tronchetti Provera & C. S.p.A., which he controls, and up to December 2013 he was also Chairman of Camfin S.p.A., the main shareholder in Pirelli & C. S.p.A. He is Deputy Chairman of the Board of Mediobanca SpA, a member of the executive committee of Italian industrialists' association Confindustria and sits on the International Advisory Board of insurance company Allianz. He is also on the Steering Committee of Assonime and of Assolombarda.
*Marco Tronchetti Provera - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Georg F. W. Schaeffler is a German businessman, owner of 80% of umbrella company INA Holding Schaeffler GmbH & Co. KG, which encompasses Schaeffler AG. His mother, Maria-Elisabeth Schaeffler, owns the other 20%. He is the head of the supervisory board of Schaeffler Group and a member of the supervisory board of Continental AG. *According to Forbes, Schaeffler has a net worth of $27.2 billion, as of March 2015.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_F._W._Schaeffler


----------



## alex79

Apia33 said:


> @Alex, peu commune et plutôt très sympa cette Dayto dans cette configuration |>
> 
> Celle-ci aujourd'hui ;-)
> 
> Défi Photo 26 - 10h10 - Rolex Submariner 14060M by Apiacreations, on Flickr


Merci , j'avoue que sur son bracelet cette Daytona à l'air un peu vieillotte mais emboîtée sur un bracelet cuir racing ou un bracelet en caoutchouc , elle prend une dimension fraîche qui le remet


----------



## plastique999

MIG33 said:


> *Emilio Estefan, musician and producer who has won 19 Grammy Awards. Estefan first became famous as a celebrity when he was as a member of the Miami Sound Machine. He is the husband of singer Gloria Estefan and the uncle of Spanish-language television personality Lili Estefan.
> *Emilio Estefan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Estefan killed it!
What a watch collection....I'll take the Zeitwerk

Sent from my 16M


----------



## MIG33

*Anthony Michael "Tony" Fadell is a Lebanese American inventor, designer, entrepreneur, and angel investor. He served as the Senior Vice President of the iPod Division at Apple Inc., from March 2006 to November 2008 and is known as "one of the fathers of the iPod" for his work on the first generations of Apple's music player. In May 2010, he founded Nest Labs, which announced its first product, the Nest Learning Thermostat, in October 2011. Nest was acquired by Google in January 2014 for $3.2B
*Tony Fadell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


















*

*


----------



## MIG33

*Shinzō Abe (安倍 晋三 Abe Shinzō[SUP]?[/SUP], IPA: [abe ɕinzoː]; born September 21, 1954) is the Prime Minister of Japan, re-elected to the position in December 2012. Abe is also the President of the Liberal Democratic Party(LDP) and chairman of the Oyagaku propulsion parliamentary group.
*Shinzō Abe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## asrar.merchant

Some one show me Tony Robbins watches. I hear he is a big watch collector and aficionado.


----------



## alien1

MIG33 said:


> *Georg F. W. Schaeffler is a German businessman, owner of 80% of umbrella company INA Holding Schaeffler GmbH & Co. KG, which encompasses Schaeffler AG. His mother, Maria-Elisabeth Schaeffler, owns the other 20%. He is the head of the supervisory board of Schaeffler Group and a member of the supervisory board of Continental AG. *According to Forbes, Schaeffler has a net worth of $27.2 billion, as of March 2015.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georg_F._W._Schaeffler


My man...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunnar_917

MIG33 said:


> *Shinzō Abe (安倍 晋三 Abe Shinzō[SUP]?[/SUP], IPA: [abe ɕinzoː]; born September 21, 1954) is the Prime Minister of Japan, re-elected to the position in December 2012. Abe is also the President of the Liberal Democratic Party(LDP) and chairman of the Oyagaku propulsion parliamentary group.
> *Shinzō Abe - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


The ROlex v Grand Seiko debates could get complicated if he shows up here


----------



## Gunnar_917

plastique999 said:


> Estefan killed it!
> What a watch collection....I'll take the Zeitwerk
> 
> Sent from my 16M


Estefan is still better than the Hublot and RM


----------



## MIG33

asrar.merchant said:


> Some one show me Tony Robbins watches. I hear he is a big watch collector and aficionado.


----------



## Gunnar_917

Love it - the guy who pedals easy answers based on pop psychology has a watches I dislike - I'm content


----------



## asrar.merchant

Thank you buddy for the photos. I thought it might be an AP heavy collection and it is. Surprised to see an Invicta there.

Yes he does deal in pop psychology, can't deny that. But it sells and works to upto an extent.


----------



## MIG33

*James Douglas Muir "Jay" Leno is an American comedian, actor, writer, producer, voice actor and television host. Leno was the host of NBC's The Tonight Show with Jay Leno from 1992 to 2009. Beginning in September 2009, Leno started a primetime talk show, titled The Jay Leno Show, which aired weeknights at 10:00 p.m. ET, also on NBC. After The Jay Leno Show was canceled in January 2010 amid a host controversy, Leno returned to host The Tonight Show with Jay Leno on March 1, 2010. Leno hosted his last episode of The Tonight Show on February 6, 2014. That same year, he was inducted into theTelevision Hall of Fame
*Jay Leno - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Indra Krishnamurthy Nooyi, business executive and the current Chairperson and Chief Executive Officer of PepsiCo, the second largest food and beverage business in the world by net revenue. She has consistently ranked among the World's 100 Most Powerful Women. In 2014, she was ranked 13 in the list of Forbes World's 100 most powerful women.
*Indra Nooyi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Monocrom

Gunnar_917 said:


> Love it - the guy who pedals easy answers based on pop psychology has a watches I dislike - I'm content


The sad part is, the Invicta is the most tasteful out of the bunch. I just don't get how a brand as incredibly respected as A.P., insists on making some of the ugliest and most vomit-inducing timepieces in the world. And they have the stones to charge such incredible premiums for the things.


----------



## Gunnar_917

asrar.merchant said:


> Yes he does deal in pop psychology, can't deny that. But it sells and works to upto an extent.


That is partially true however it's the approach I have issues with. Specifically that, to some, it sets up false expectations, people will buy into an approach that is not conducive to their needs. Further to that a lot of it involves follow through which is something he doesn't offer. I'm a psychologist and I cannot begin to describe how much frustration that idiot causes me in his approach!


----------



## brrrdn

Serena wearing an AP @ Roland Garros 2015









Longines wall clock in the background.









Her 20th slam


----------



## gekos

I have task for MIG33 to help me with this. Who is the guy and what watches he is wearing?
Thanks!


----------



## dannorama

gekos said:


> I have task for MIG33 to help me with this. Who is the guy and what watches he is wearing?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4248578
> 
> View attachment 4248586
> 
> View attachment 4248594
> 
> View attachment 4248602
> 
> View attachment 4248610
> 
> View attachment 4248618
> 
> View attachment 4248626
> 
> View attachment 4248634
> 
> View attachment 4248642
> 
> View attachment 4248650
> 
> View attachment 4248658
> 
> View attachment 4248666


I believe that's Ozzy Osborne

Not sure about the watches though

Sent from my blackberry (just kidding!)


----------



## colgex

dannorama said:


> I believe that's Ozzy Osborne
> 
> Not sure about the watches though
> 
> Sent from my blackberry (just kidding!)


He is and he is wearing different Cartier models in most of the pictures.


----------



## Vlance

gekos said:


> I have task for MIG33 to help me with this. Who is the guy and what watches he is wearing?
> Thanks!


I see Franck Muller, Cartier, Rolex, so far


----------



## SethThomas

gekos said:


> I have task for MIG33 to help me with this. Who is the guy and what watches he is wearing?
> Thanks!


Ozzy Ozborne... His first name is tattooed on his left hand. If you don't know who he is, he is the lead singer of Hard Rock group Black Sabbath, as well as a solo artist, and he had a brief TV reality show. Cartier seems to be his watch of choice in most pics.


----------



## EnderW

gekos said:


> I have task for MIG33 to help me with this. Who is the guy and what watches he is wearing?
> Thanks!
> View attachment 4248578
> /QUOTE]
> 
> It says it right there on his fingers - Ozzy. His style is not one to be copied unless you are a heavy metal rockstar.
> 
> Ozzy Osbourne is a metal legend a lead singer of Black Sabbath.
> As far as his watches - gold Franck Mueller, gold Rolex DayDate, gold Cartier Santos, gold Cartier Balon Bleu. Takes a certain style to pull those off, but then again - he can bite a head off a bat and make it look cool


----------



## LivingTheDream

Wait. You mean all these high-powered CEOs, world famous athletes, and legendary singers and actors don't just "_use their cell phone_" to tell the time? lol


----------



## Gunnar_917

MIG I like your pics - I don't care much for most/all of the celebrities you've posted and all of them wear watches I wouldn't be caught dead wearing, great sense of validation


----------



## MIG33

*Liam Cunningham is an Irish stage and screen actor. He is best known for his roles in the films A Little Princess, Jude, Dog Soldiers, The Wind That Shakes the Barley, Hunger, Centurion, Clash of the Titans, The Escapist, Black Butterflies and The Guard. Since 2012 he has portrayed Davos Seaworth in the HBO epic-fantasy series Game of Thrones.[SUP][1][/SUP] He has been nominated for the London Film Critics' Circle Award, the British Independent Film Award, has won two Irish Film & Television Awards, and shared a BAFTA with Michael Fassbender, for their crime-drama short film Pitch Black Heist
*Liam Cunningham - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Alfie Evan James Allen is an English actor. He is best known for portraying Theon Greyjoy in the HBO series Game of Thrones since 2011
*Alfie Allen - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sdasurrey

I never 'play' on this celebrity thread but saw this Dunkin doughnuts video with Big Papi (Red Sox) and 'Gronk' so I did this screen capture kind of blurry, but my first thought was Richard Mille ??










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

*David I. "Dave" McKay is the President and CEO of the Royal Bank of Canada (RBC), one of Canada's largest banks and one of the largest banks in the world by market capitalization.
*David I. McKay - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Walter James "Jim" McNerney Jr. is an American business executive who currently serves as the Chairman and CEO of The Boeing Company.
*James McNerney - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## raincity

Moonves and these other guys are celebrities? Really? In what universe? Powerful, influential, certainly. The only celebrity in this particular part of the thread was Michael Jackson, and by now the watch he's wearing is irrelevant.


----------



## cpl

Maybe not celebrities but public figures with a lot of money and influence. I think it's interesting what they choose to wear given they can afford anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cpl

Thanks MIG33...keep it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B17

MIG33 said:


> *Anthony Michael "Tony" Fadell is a Lebanese American inventor, designer, entrepreneur, and angel investor. He served as the Senior Vice President of the iPod Division at Apple Inc., from March 2006 to November 2008 and is known as "one of the fathers of the iPod" for his work on the first generations of Apple's music player. In May 2010, he founded Nest Labs, which announced its first product, the Nest Learning Thermostat, in October 2011. Nest was acquired by Google in January 2014 for $3.2B
> *Tony Fadell - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Hodinkee - 'Talking Watches' did a piece on him and his watch collection. Easy to find on the web for those interested.


----------



## fitsector

raincity said:


> Moonves and these other guys are celebrities? Really? In what universe? Powerful, influential, certainly. The only celebrity in this particular part of the thread was Michael Jackson, and by now the watch he's wearing is irrelevant.


They are actual celebrities, the only difference is that they get money and popularity in different ways than the gossip business. Here an example of this "parallel world of the "regular" celebrities"


----------



## David Kleinfeld

Eric Zemmour who is a political journalist and writer, very famous and influential in France. He is also hosting various TV and radio shows.

Recently I saw him a lot with a Tag Heuer Link two tones and quite strangely a leather band. (I did not know this model also comes on leather)










And with what I believe to be a breguet or a Vacheron Constantin :


----------



## MIG33

B17 said:


> Hodinkee - 'Talking Watches' did a piece on him and his watch collection. Easy to find on the web for those interested.


thanks for the information, useful to not waste my time


----------



## MIG33

Chris Isaak


----------



## MIG33

*Radamel Falcao García Zárate* also known as *Radamel Falcao* or simply as *Falcao*, is a Colombian professional footballerwho plays for French club Monaco and the Colombia national team as a striker. He is sometimes nicknamed _El Tigre_ (Spanish for _The Tiger_) and _King of the Europa League_.
Falcao is commonly cited as one of the best strikers in world football today. He surpassed Jürgen Klinsmann's record of 15 goals in a single annual club football European competition UEFA Champions League/UEFA Europa League campaign in 2011. He also played a key role in guiding FC Porto to a second Europa League title, as well as finishing undefeated in the 2010-11 Primeira Ligaseason. In July 2011, Falcao received the Portuguese Golden Ball award, becoming the first Colombian to do so. He came fifth in the 2012 FIFA Ballon d'Or and was named in the FIFA XI for 2012.
Radamel Falcao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Cesare Claudio Prandelli is an Italian football coach and former player. He has managed Parma, Roma, Fiorentina, Italy national football team, and most recently Galatasaray.
*


----------



## MIG33

*Vincent Jean Mpoy Kompany is a Belgian professional footballer who plays for and captains both English club Manchester City and the Belgium national team. He is capable of playing at centre back and defensive midfield. In the 2011-12 season he was awarded the captaincy of Manchester City, leading his club to win the Premier League that season, their first league title in 44 years.[SUP][3][/SUP] He is also chairman of Belgium D3B Division club BX Brussels.
*Vincent Kompany - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Alan Scott Pardew* (born 18 July 1961) is an English manager and former footballer who manages Crystal Palace. His highest achievements in the sport include reaching the FA Cup Final twice, as a player with Crystal Palace in 1990 and as a manager with West Ham United in 2006, though he ended up on the losing side on both occasions. He has also achieved promotion three times in his career, as a player with Crystal Palace and as a manager with Reading and West Ham. He managed Newcastle United from 2010 to 2014. As manager of Newcastle, he won both the Premier League Manager of the Season and the LMA Manager of the Year awards for the 2011-12 season after guiding the Magpies to European football for the first time since the club's return to the Premier League.
Alan Pardew - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*André Horst Schürrle* (born 6 November 1990) is a German footballer. He plays as a striker or winger for VfL Wolfsburg and the German national team. He began his career at 1. FSV Mainz 05 in 2009, spending two years at the club before a £6.5 million transfer to Bayer 04 Leverkusen. His performances there gained the attention of Chelsea, who signed him for a reported £18 million in 2013. Schürrle played one-and-a-half Premier League seasons at the English club before joining Wolfsburg for £22 million.
Schürrle has been a full international for Germany since 2010, gaining over 40 caps and scoring 17 goals. He was a member of the German squads which reached the semi-finals at UEFA Euro 2012 and won the2014 FIFA World Cup. During extra-time in the 2014 FIFA World Cup Final he provided the cross for Mario Götze's winning goal against Argentina.
André Schürrle - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Fernando Luiz Roza or simply Fernandinho, is a Brazilian professional footballer who plays for English club Manchester City and theBrazil national team.

*


----------



## MIG33

*Pablo Javier Zabaleta Girod is an Argentine professional footballer who plays as a right back for Manchester City and the Argentina national team. 
*


----------



## MIG33

*Diego Forlán Corazzo is a Uruguayan footballer who plays as a forward for Cerezo Osaka in Japan. He is a two-time winner of both the Pichichi Trophy and theEuropean Golden Shoe, and also received the Golden Ball as the best player at the 2010 World Cup. He was also the former leading scorer for the Uruguayan national team only to be dethroned by Luis Suárez.
*Diego Forlán - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Diego Ribas da Cunha* (born 28 February 1985), commonly known as just *Diego*, is a Brazilian footballer who plays for Turkish club Fenerbahçe as an attacking midfielder.
He began his career at Santos, where he won two Campeonato Brasileiro Série A titles before moving to FC Porto in 2004. Despite winning further trophies in Portugal, his personal form dropped. After two seasons, he moved for €6 million to Werder Bremen where his form improved, winning domestic honours and helping them to the 2009 UEFA Cup Final. He also won honours at Atlético Madrid, including theUEFA Europa League in 2012.
A full international for Brazil since 2003, Diego earned 33 caps and scored four international goals. He was part of the Brazilian squads which finished as runners-up at the 2003 CONCACAF Gold Cup, won theCopa América in 2004 and 2007, and earned a bronze medal at the 2008 Olympics.
Diego Ribas da Cunha - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Michael Laudrup* (born 15 June 1964) is a retired Danish footballer and current manager of Qatar Stars League club Lekhwiya.
During his playing career, Laudrup won league titles with Ajax, Barcelona, Real Madrid and Juventus. A world class playmaker, he was a member of Johan Cruyff's "Dream Team" at Barcelona where he won nine trophies, including four successive La Liga titles from 1991 to 1994, and the European Cup in 1992. Laudrup moved to arch rivals Real Madrid in 1994, with whom he won his fifth La Liga title in a row.
Laudrup made his debut for the Denmark national football team on his 18th birthday in 1982, and scored 37 goals in 104 appearances. He starred in the 1986 FIFA World Cup, and from November 1994, he captained Denmark for a total of 28 matches,[SUP][2][/SUP] including the victorious 1995 Confederations Cup tournament. He played alongside his brother Brian in the Denmark team that reached the quarter-finals of the1998 FIFA World Cup, and retired as an active player after the tournament.
Michael Laudrup - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Daniel Alves da Silva* (born 6 May 1983), commonly known as *Dani Alves* (Brazilian Portuguese: [ˈdɐ̃ni ˈawvis]), is a Brazilian professional footballer who plays for Spanish club FC Barcelona and the Brazilian national teamas a right back.
Before joining Barcelona, Alves spent a successful six-year spell with Sevilla, winning two UEFA Cups and the Copa del Rey with the Andalusian side. He joined Barcelona for €32.5 million,[SUP][3][/SUP] becoming the third-most expensive defender of all time. He won the Treble in his first season with the club and in the next season, he won the Spanish Super Cup, European Super Cup, and FIFA Club World Cup. Also, he helped the club to clinch another Spanish Super Cup, two league titles, and a UEFA Champions League in the years that followed. Alves has held a Spanish passport since 2005.[SUP][4][/SUP]
On 29 September 2011, Alves was appointed as a Special Olympics Ambassador for its Global Football program, charged with promoting respect and inclusion in football for people with intellectual disabilities, particularly in the run up to the 2014 FIFA World Cup
Dani Alves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Diego Pablo Simeone* (Spanish pronunciation: [ˈdjeɣo ˈpaβlo simeˈone]; born 28 April 1970), also known as *Cholo*, is an Argentine football manager and former player. He is currently the manager of Spanish La Liga clubAtlético de Madrid. On 24 March 2015, Simeone signed a new contract with the club that runs until 2020.[SUP][1][/SUP]
Simeone was capped over 100 times for the Argentina national football team and represented the country at the 1994, 1998 and 2002 FIFA World Cups. In his club career that started in 1987, Simeone played for Vélez Sarsfield, Pisa, Sevilla, Atlético Madrid, Internazionale, Lazio and Racing. Throughout his playing career, Simeone was known to be a tenacious and complete two-way midfielder, who was capable both of winning balls and starting attacking plays, also scoring goals himself.[SUP][2][/SUP] He was primarily known for his leadership, technique, tactical versatility, intelligence, strength, stamina, and workrate,[SUP][3][/SUP] although he was also praised by pundits for his vision and passing range.
Diego Simeone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MIG33

*Raphaël Varane is a French footballer who plays for Spanish club Real Madrid and the French national team, as a central defender

*


----------



## Kilovolt

The Italian space girl who landed yesterday after six months up in the sky wears a Speedmaster X-33


----------



## MIG33

*Kristen Jaymes Stewart* (born April 9, 1990)[SUP][1][/SUP] is an American actress, known for playing the protagonist Bella Swan in _The Twilight Saga_ film series from 2008-12, which has grossed over $3.3 billion worldwide. She is the face of Chanel and Balenciaga fashion brands.
Stewart began her career in 1999 and came to prominence playing Jodie Foster's daughter in the 2002 thriller _Panic Room_. She has since starred in a range of films, including _Speak_ (2004), _Zathura_ (2005), _Into The Wild_(2007), _Adventureland_ (2009), _The Runaways_ (2010), _Snow White and the Huntsman_ (2012), _On the Road_ (2012), _Camp X-Ray_ (2014), _Still Alice_ (2014) and _Equals_ (2015).
Stewart was listed as the highest-earning female actress in the _Vanity Fair_ "Hollywood Top Earners List of 2010", with an estimated earning of $28.5 million.[SUP][2][/SUP] In 2011, she was named number one on _Forbes_ magazine's list of "Hollywood's Best Actors for the Buck".[SUP][3][/SUP] _Forbes_ also named her as the highest paid actress in 2012, with total earnings of $34.5 million.[SUP][4][/SUP] She won the Rising Star BAFTA Award in 2010, and became the first American actress to win a Cesar Award, when she won Best Supporting Actress in 2015 for her role opposite Juliette Binoche in _Clouds of Sils Maria_ (2014).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kristen_Stewart


----------



## MIG33

*Salma Hayek Pinault[SUP][2][/SUP]* (born September 2, 1966)[SUP][3][/SUP] is a Mexican and American film actress, director, and producer. She began her career in Mexico starring in the telenovela _Teresa_ and went on to star in the film _El Callejón de los Milagros_ (_Miracle Alley_) for which she was nominated for an Ariel Award. In 1991 Hayek moved to Hollywood and came to prominence with roles in Hollywood movies such as _Desperado_ (1995), _Dogma_(1999), and _Wild Wild West_ (1999).
Her breakthrough role was in the 2002 film _Frida_ as Mexican painter Frida Kahlo for which she was nominated in the category of Best Actress for an Academy Award, BAFTA Award, Screen Actors Guild Award, andGolden Globe Award. This movie received widespread attention and was a critical and commercial success. She won a Daytime Emmy Award for Outstanding Directing in a Children/Youth/Family Special in 2004 for _The Maldonado Miracle_ and received an Emmy Award nomination for Outstanding Guest Actress in a Comedy Series in 2007 after guest-starring in the ABC television comedy-drama _Ugly Betty._ She also guest-starred on theNBC comedy series _30 Rock_ from 2009 to 2013.
Hayek's recent films include _Grown Ups_ (2010), _Grown Ups 2_ (2013), and _Puss in Boots_ (2011).
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salma_Hayek


----------



## Kilovolt

Kilovolt said:


> The Italian space girl who landed yesterday after six months up in the sky wears a Speedmaster X-33


... and not only on the Earth:


----------



## fitsector

MIG33 said:


> *Salma Hayek Pinault[SUP][2][/SUP]* (born September 2, 1966)[SUP][3][/SUP] is a Mexican and American film actress, director, and producer. She began her career in Mexico starring in the telenovela _Teresa_ and went on to star in the film _El Callejón de los Milagros_ (_Miracle Alley_) for which she was nominated for an Ariel Award. In 1991 Hayek moved to Hollywood and came to prominence with roles in Hollywood movies such as _Desperado_ (1995), _Dogma_(1999), and _Wild Wild West_ (1999).
> Her breakthrough role was in the 2002 film _Frida_ as Mexican painter Frida Kahlo for which she was nominated in the category of Best Actress for an Academy Award, BAFTA Award, Screen Actors Guild Award, andGolden Globe Award. This movie received widespread attention and was a critical and commercial success. She won a Daytime Emmy Award for Outstanding Directing in a Children/Youth/Family Special in 2004 for _The Maldonado Miracle_ and received an Emmy Award nomination for Outstanding Guest Actress in a Comedy Series in 2007 after guest-starring in the ABC television comedy-drama _Ugly Betty._ She also guest-starred on theNBC comedy series _30 Rock_ from 2009 to 2013.
> Hayek's recent films include _Grown Ups_ (2010), _Grown Ups 2_ (2013), and _Puss in Boots_ (2011).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salma_Hayek


I just can´t find any watch, my eyes are stuck just ....... there.


----------



## fitsector

MIG33 said:


> *Daniel Alves da Silva* (born 6 May 1983), commonly known as *Dani Alves* (Brazilian Portuguese: [ˈdɐ̃ni ˈawvis]), is a Brazilian professional footballer who plays for Spanish club FC Barcelona and the Brazilian national teamas a right back.
> Before joining Barcelona, Alves spent a successful six-year spell with Sevilla, winning two UEFA Cups and the Copa del Rey with the Andalusian side. He joined Barcelona for €32.5 million,[SUP][3][/SUP] becoming the third-most expensive defender of all time. He won the Treble in his first season with the club and in the next season, he won the Spanish Super Cup, European Super Cup, and FIFA Club World Cup. Also, he helped the club to clinch another Spanish Super Cup, two league titles, and a UEFA Champions League in the years that followed. Alves has held a Spanish passport since 2005.[SUP][4][/SUP]
> On 29 September 2011, Alves was appointed as a Special Olympics Ambassador for its Global Football program, charged with promoting respect and inclusion in football for people with intellectual disabilities, particularly in the run up to the 2014 FIFA World Cup
> Dani Alves - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




its just my personal opinion, so not trying to start a discussion here but.... luxury watches for some reason just don´t match tatooes.


----------



## fitsector

Kilovolt said:


> ... and not only on the Earth:
> 
> View attachment 4302186


Its interesting thinking on how any mechanical watch performs at zero gravity...


----------



## EnderW

fitsector said:


> Its interesting thinking on how any mechanical watch performs at zero gravity...


Well, technically X-33 is quartz. Although it has an analog display along digital, it's not mechanical.
As far as mechanicals in space, the power reserve is built via tension, so gravity or absence of it is not a factor. With mechanical, power is transferred via winding mechanism, and with automatic, the rotor still has enough mass to create power reserve. If anything, I wonder if lack of gravity may improve accuracy (kind of like tourbillon effect).


----------



## MIG33

Bill Murray


----------



## MIG33

*Ronald Koeman* (Dutch pronunciation: [ˈroːnɑlt ˈkumɑn] ( listen); born 21 March 1963) is a former Dutch footballer and current manager of Southampton. He is the younger brother of former Feyenoord coach Erwin Koemanand the son of former Dutch international Martin Koeman. A composed player, Koeman was capable of being deployed both as a defender and as a midfielder, and he frequently played as a sweeper, due to his vision and his ability on the ball.[SUP][2][/SUP] One of the best attacking central defenders of all time, Koeman was renowned for his long-range passing, as well as his shooting accuracy and power from distance, especially on free kicks, and is the top scoring defender in world football;[SUP][3][/SUP] he was also an accurate penalty kick taker.[SUP][4][/SUP]
At international level, Koeman was one of the stars of the Dutch national team, alongside Marco van Basten, Ruud Gullit, Frank Rijkaard and Dennis Bergkamp. He won the Euro 88 and played at the 1990 and 1994 FIFA World Cups.
After winning the European Cup with PSV in 1988, Koeman moved to Barcelona and became part of Johan Cruyff's "Dream Team", helping the club win La Liga four years in a row between 1991 and 1994, and the European Cup where he scored the winner against Sampdoria in 1992.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ronald_Koeman


----------



## MIG33

Anthony Bourdain


----------



## wilson_smyth

fitsector said:


> Its interesting thinking on how any mechanical watch performs at zero gravity...


Its not really zero gravity on the ISS though, its roughly 88% that of what it is on the surface of the Earth. Its the constant freefall that gives the illusion of no gravity.
Not sure if this makes a difference to a mechanical timepiece though, i.e. would a watch behave different on the ISS in freefall than on a spaceship outside the noticeable influence of any bodies gravity.


----------



## MIG33

*Xabier "Xabi" Alonso Olano i*s a Spanish footballer who plays for German club FC Bayern Munich as a central midfielder.
Alonso began his career at Real Sociedad, the main team of his home province San Sebastián. After a brief loan period at SD Eibar, he returned to Sociedad where then-manager John Toshack appointed Alonso as histeam captain. Alonso succeeded in the role, taking Real Sociedad to second place in the 2002-03 season. He moved to Liverpool in August 2004 for £10.5 million. He won the UEFA Champions League in his first season at the club, scoring the equalising goal in the Final against A.C. Milan. The following season, he won the FA Cup and the FA Community Shield. He moved to Real Madrid for the start of the 2009-10 season in a deal worth around £30 million. After five seasons at the club, winning honours including a league title in 2012 and the Champions League in 2014, he was signed by Bayern Munich on a two-year contract.
He made his international debut for Spain in April 2003 in a 4-0 victory against Ecuador. While playing for Spain, Alonso has won Euro 2008, Euro 2012 and the 2010 World Cup, and he has also represented his country at Euro 2004 and the 2006 World Cup. On 23 June 2012, Alonso won his 100th cap for Spain in the quarter-final of Euro 2012 against France: he celebrated the occasion by scoring both of Spain's goals to send them into the semi-finals. Following Spain's failure to progress out of the group stages at the 2014 World Cup, Alonso retired from international football on 27 August 2014. His 114 caps make him the fifth most capped player in the nation's history.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xabi_Alonso










humor

"Last night a thief came to my house looking for money,
I got out of bed ... and we started to look for the two .... "


----------



## fitsector

MIG33 said:


> Bill Murray


God! Its been years since I don´t see a pic of Bill, my God he looks so old. 
He appeared in one of my favorite movies from my childhood....


----------



## MIG33

*Edson Arantes do Nascimento (Brazilian Portuguese: [ˈɛtsõ (w)ɐˈɾɐ̃tʃiz du nɐsiˈmẽtu]), known as Pelé (Brazilian Portuguese: [pe̞ˈlɛ]) (born on 23 October 1940),[SUP][1][/SUP] is a retired Brazilian professional footballer who is widely regarded to be the greatest player of all time.[SUP][12][/SUP] In 1999, he was voted World Player of the Century by the International Federation of Football History & Statistics (IFFHS).[SUP][13][/SUP] The same year, France Football asked their former Ballon d'Or winners to choose the Football Player of the Century; they selected Pelé.[SUP][14][/SUP] In 1999, Pelé was elected Athlete of the Century by the IOC, and Time named him in their list of 100 most influential people of the 20th century.[SUP][15][/SUP] In 2013 he received the FIFA Ballon d'Or Prix d'Honneur in recognition of his career and achievements as a global icon of football.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pelé


----------



## MIG33

*Andreas Nikolaus "Niki" Lauda* (born 22 February 1949) is an Austrian former Formula One driver who was three times F1 World Champion, winning in 1975, 1977 and 1984. He is currently the only driver to have been champion for both Ferrari and McLaren, the sport's two most successful constructors. More recently an aviation entrepreneur, he has founded and run two airlines (Lauda Air and Niki). He was also a consultant for Scuderia Ferrari and team manager of the Jaguar Formula One racing team for two years. He is currently working as a pundit for German TV during Grand Prix weekends and acts as non-executive chairman of the Mercedes AMG Petronas F1 Team.
Lauda was seriously injured in a crash at the 1976 German Grand Prix at the Nürburgring, during which his Ferrari burst into flames and he came close to death after inhaling hot toxic fumes and suffering severe burns. However he recovered and returned to race again just six weeks later at the Italian Grand Prix. Scars from the injuries he suffered have left him permanently disfigured.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niki_Lauda


----------



## MIG33

Jeb Bush


----------



## shnjb

MIG33 said:


> Jeb Bush


Ooh apple watch


----------



## shnjb

MIG33 said:


> *Lawrence Joseph "Larry" Ellison (born August 17, 1944) is an American computer programmer, internet entrepreneur, businessman and philanthropist. He was the Chief executive officer of the software companyOracle Corporation between its foundation in 1977 and 2014. In 2014, he was listed by Forbes as the third-wealthiest man in America and as the fifth-wealthiest person in the world, with a fortune of $56.2 billion.
> *Larry Ellison - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gekos if you do not know him , I can introduce you lol


You know Larry Ellison??


----------



## MIG33

shnjb said:


> You know Larry Ellison??


No, I don 't have the honor to know.


----------



## wilson_smyth

Larry does in no way look his 70 years.


----------



## AvantGardeTime

MIG33 said:


> No, I don 't have the honor to know.


The founder and CEO of Oracle. One of the wealthiest men on earth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

*Emerson Fittipaldi* (Portuguese pronunciation: [ˈɛmeɾson fitʃiˈpawdʒi]; born December 12, 1946) is a semi-retired Brazilian automobile racing driver who won both the Formula One World Championship and the Indianapolis 500 twice each and the CART championship once.
Moving up from Formula Two, Fittipaldi made his race debut for Team Lotus as a third driver at the 1970 British Grand Prix. After Jochen Rindt was killed at the 1970 Italian Grand Prix, the Brazilian became Lotus' lead driver in only his fifth Grand Prix. He enjoyed considerable success with Lotus, taking the World Drivers' Championship in 1972, before moving to McLaren for 1974, winning the title once again. He surprised the paddock by moving to his brother's Fittipaldi Automotive team prior to the 1976 season, being replaced by James Hunt. Success eluded him during his final years in Formula One, with the Fittipaldi cars not competitive enough to fight for victories. Fittipaldi took two more podium finishes, before retiring in 1980.
Following his Formula One career, Fittipaldi moved to the American CART series, achieving successful results, including the 1989 CART title and two wins at the Indianapolis 500 (in 1989 and 1993). After the latter victory, Fittipaldi angered American motorsport fans by breaking Indianapolis tradition when he drank a glass of orange juice instead of the ceremonial milk.
After retiring from Indy Car racing in 1996, Fittipaldi races only occasionally. Aged 67, he entered the 2014 6 Hours of São Paulo.
https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Emerson_Fittipaldi


----------



## richnyc

Unbelievable... It seems like all the footballers seem to love Hublot, one watch company whose designs are truly repulsive to my eyes... I guess it's true after all "Beauty, if that's what it is, is in the eye of the beholder"...


----------



## MIG33

*Nigel Ernest James Mansell*, CBE (/ˈmænsəl/; born 8 August 1953) is a British former racing driver who won both the Formula One World Championship (1992) and the CART Indy Car World Series (1993). Mansell was the reigning F1 champion when he moved over to CART, becoming the first person to win the CART title in his debut season, and making him the only person to hold both titles simultaneously.
His career in Formula One spanned 15 seasons, with his final two full seasons of top-level racing being spent in the CART series. Mansell is the second most successful British Formula One driver of all time in terms of race wins with 31 victories, and is seventh overall on the Formula One race winners list behind Michael Schumacher, Alain Prost, Ayrton Senna, Sebastian Vettel, Fernando Alonso and Lewis Hamilton.[SUP][2][/SUP] He held the record for the most number of poles set in a single season, which was broken in 2011 by Sebastian Vettel. He was rated in the top 10 Formula One drivers of all time by longtime Formula One commentatorMurray Walker.[SUP][3][/SUP] In 2008, Entertainment and Sports Programming Network ranked him 24th on their top drivers of all-time.[SUP][4][/SUP] He was also ranked No. 9 of the 50 greatest F1 drivers of all time by the Times Online on a list that also included such drivers as Alain Prost, Ayrton Senna, Jackie Stewart and Jim Clark.[SUP][5][/SUP]
Mansell raced in the Grand Prix Masters series in 2005, and won the championship title. He later signed a one-off race deal for the Scuderia Ecosse GT race team to drive their number 63 Ferrari F430 GT2 car atSilverstone on 6 May 2007. He has since competed in additional sports car races with his sons Leo and Greg, including the 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans. He was inducted to the International Motorsports Hall of Fame in 2005.
He is the current President of one of the UK's largest Youth Work Charities, UK Youth.[SUP][6][/SUP] He is also President of the IAM (Institute of Advanced Motorists).
In September 2014, it was announced that Mansell would be opening a Mitsubishi franchise on Jersey later in the month.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nigel_Mansell


----------



## MIG33

*David Paul Cronenberg, CC OOnt FRSC (born March 15, 1943)[SUP][1][/SUP] is a Canadian filmmaker, screenwriter, and actor. He is one of the principal originators of what is commonly known as the body horror or venereal horrorgenre. This style of filmmaking explores people's fears of bodily transformation and infection. In his films, the psychological is typically intertwined with the physical. In the first half of his career, he explored these themes mostly through horror and science fiction, although his work has since expanded beyond these genres. He has been called "the most audacious and challenging narrative director in the English-speaking world.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Cronenberg


----------



## colgex

Is TW Steel big on marketing? Quite a few people from the tread use them.


----------



## MIG33

colgex said:


> Is TW Steel big on marketing? Quite a few people from the tread use them.


*TW Steel is a Dutch watchmaker known for its large oversized watches and chronographs. The company was established in 2005 by father and son team Jordy & Ton Cobelens in the Netherlands.
*TW Steel has many brand ambassadors such as Kelly Rowland , David Coulthard,[SUP][4][/SUP] Mitchell Niemeyer,[SUP][5][/SUP]Mick Doohan and Dario Franchitti[SUP][6][/SUP] who are regularly seen wearing the watches on TV and taking part in various promotional activities. TW Steel also sponsors the 2010 Renault F1 team,[SUP][7][/SUP] and has created several F1 special editions with Renault F1 branding. They also sponsor the WTCC driver Tom Coronel. In 2011 and 2012 the allegiance moved on to the Lotus F1 team and its drivers can be seen sporting TW Steel watches whenever they achieve podium finishes. The TW Steel logo features on the drivers overalls and F1 car rear view mirrors.TW Steel now sponsors the 2013 Sahara Force India F1 team,[SUP][8][/SUP] and its drivers can be seen sporting TW Steel watches whenever they achieve podium finishes. The TW Steel logo features on the drivers overalls and F1 car.
Also in 2014, TW Steel sponsor the Daytona DMAX Championship, run by the Daytona Group / Daytona Motorsport:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TW_Steel


----------



## Monocrom

richnyc said:


> Unbelievable... It seems like all the footballers seem to love Hublot, one watch company whose designs are truly repulsive to my eyes... I guess it's true after all "Beauty, if that's what it is, is in the eye of the beholder"...


That.... or footballers in general have piss poor taste.


----------



## greenalk1971

Monocrom said:


> That.... or footballers in general have piss poor taste.


Or they were free. Hublot has been the official timekeeping sponsor of the last few FIFA World Cups, men and women.


----------



## MIG33

*Franklin Edmundo Rijkaard (Dutch pronunciation: [ˈfrɑŋk ˈrɛi̯kaːrt] ( listen); born 30 September 1962) is a Dutch football manager and former player. Rijkaard has played for Ajax, Real Zaragoza and Milan, and represented his national side 73 times, scoring 10 goals. In his coaching career, he has been at the helm of the Dutch national side, Sparta Rotterdam, Barcelona, Galatasaray and Saudi Arabia. In 2010, Rijkaard was described by British broadsheet The Daily Telegraph as having been "a stylish player of faultless pedigree".[SUP][1][/SUP] A complete, tenacious, and consistent midfielder, throughout his career he was praised by pundits for his physical and athletic attributes, his work rate, positioning, his acute tactical intelligence and decision making, as well as his outstanding ability to read the game.[SUP][2][/SUP] Rijkaard was also a strong tackler, who was adept at starting attacking plays once he won back possession.[SUP][2][/SUP] He also possessed a powerful shot. He is regarded as one of the best defensive midfielders in footballing history and one of the best players of his generation.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Rijkaard


----------



## MIG33

*Thierry Daniel Henry (French pronunciation: [tjɛʁi ɑ̃ʁi]; born 17 August 1977) is a retired French professional footballer, who played as a forward. He played for Monaco, Juventus, Barcelona, New York Red Bulls and spent eight years at Arsenal where he is the club's all-time record goalscorer. At international level he represented France and is his country's record goalscorer. He is widely regarded as one of the greatest players of all time.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/?title=Thierry_Henry


----------



## MIG33

Former International Monetary Fund (IMF) chief Dominique Strauss-Kahn is not guilty of "aggravated pimping", a French court has ruled.

A judge in Lille described Mr Strauss-Khan, commonly known as "DSK" as a "libertine" and a "customer", but said he was not a pimp.
Prosecutors had recommended that the Parti Socialist politician not be charged over allegations of offences at the Carlton Hotel in Lille.
Dominique Strauss-Kahn verdict live: former IMF chief found not guilty of 'aggravated pimping' - Europe - World - The Independent


----------



## fitsector

Love this thread!


----------



## MIG33

*Ollanta Moisés Humala Tasso* (Spanish pronunciation: [oˈjanta uˈmala]; born June 27, 1962) is a Peruvian politician who has been President of Peru since 2011. A former army officer, Humala lost the 2006 presidential election but won the 2011 presidential election in a run-off vote.[SUP][1][/SUP] He was elected as President of Peru in the second round, defeating Keiko Fujimori.
The son of Isaac Humala, a labour lawyer, Humala entered the Peruvian Army in 1982. In the military he achieved the rank of Lieutenant Colonel; in 1992 he fought in the internal conflict against the Shining Path and three years later he participated in the Cenepa War against Ecuador. In October 2000, Humala attempted an unsuccessful coup d'etat by soldiers in the southern city of Tacna against President Alberto Fujimori;[SUP][2][/SUP] he was pardoned by the Peruvian Congress after the downfall of the Fujimori regime.
In 2005 he founded the Peruvian Nationalist Party and registered to run in the 2006 presidential election. The nomination was made under the Union for Peru ticket as the Nationalist party did not achieve its electoral inscription on time. He passed the first round of the elections, held on April 9, 2006, with 30.62% of the valid votes. A runoff was held on June 4 between Humala and Alan García of the Peruvian Aprista Party. Humala lost this round with 47.47% of the valid votes versus 52.62% for García. After his defeat, Humala remained as an important figure within Peruvian politics.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ollanta_Humala


----------



## MIG33

*Rafael Vicente Correa Delgado* (Spanish: [rafaˈel korˈea]; born 6 April 1963) is an Ecuadorian politician and economist who has served as President of the Republic of Ecuador since 2007. The leader of the PAIS Alliancepolitical movement, Correa is a democratic socialist and his administration has focused on the implementation of leftist policies, poverty reduction, and combating the influence of the United States and multinational corporations in Ecuador. Internationally, he served as president _pro tempore_ of the Union of South American Nations.
Born to a lower middle-class mestizo family in Guayaquil, Correa studied economics at the Universidad Católica de Santiago de Guayaquil, the Université catholique de Louvain, and the University of Illinois, where he received his PhD. Returning to Ecuador, in 2005 he became the Minister for the Economy in President Alfredo Palacio's government, successfully lobbying Congress for increased spending on health and education projects. Correa won the presidency in the 2006 general election on a platform criticizing the established political elites. Taking office in January 2007, he sought to move away from Ecuador's neoliberal economic model by reducing the influence of the World Bank and International Monetary Fund. He declared Ecuador's national debt illegitimate and announced that the country would default on over $3 billion worth of bonds; he pledged to fight creditors in international courts and succeeded in reducing the price of outstanding bonds by more than 60%
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rafael_Correa


----------



## MIG33

*Javier Aguirre Onaindía* (Spanish pronunciation: [xaˈβjeɾ aˈɣire]; born 1 December 1958), popularly nicknamed _El Vasco_ (The Basque), is a Mexican former footballer and manager.
As a player, Aguirre was a member of the Mexico national team and later became coach on two separate occasions, but resigned after the 2010 FIFA World Cup.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Javier_Aguirre


----------



## MIG33

*Javier Hernández Balcázar* (Spanish  [xaˈβjeɾ erˈnandes] (help·info); born 1 June 1988) is a Mexican professional footballer who plays as a forward for English club Manchester United and the Mexico national team.
Hernández is commonly known by his nickname, *Chicharito* (Mexican Spanish: _little pea_), which he wears on his shirt. He began his career in 2006, playing for the Mexican club Guadalajara, before becoming the first Mexican player to join Manchester United in July 2010.
Hernández made his debut for Mexico in September 2009 in a match against Colombia. He has also represented them at the 2010 FIFA World Cup, the 2011 CONCACAF Gold Cup and the 2014 FIFA World Cup. He was the Gold Cup's top scorer with 7 goals and was named the most valuable player of the tournament.[SUP][3][/SUP] Hernández is the joint-second highest goalscorer of all-time for the Mexico national team
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Javier_Hernández


----------



## fitsector

MIG33 said:


> *Javier Aguirre Onaindía* (Spanish pronunciation: [xaˈβjeɾ aˈɣire]; born 1 December 1958), popularly nicknamed _El Vasco_ (The Basque), is a Mexican former footballer and manager.
> As a player, Aguirre was a member of the Mexico national team and later became coach on two separate occasions, but resigned after the 2010 FIFA World Cup.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Javier_Aguirre


Being a Football player is one of the best paid professions in Mexico, this SOB earns more money than many of the CEOs of hard working companies.


----------



## fitsector

MIG33 said:


> *Javier Hernández Balcázar* (Spanish  [xaˈβjeɾ erˈnandes] (help·info); born 1 June 1988) is a Mexican professional footballer who plays as a forward for English club Manchester United and the Mexico national team.
> Hernández is commonly known by his nickname, *Chicharito* (Mexican Spanish: _little pea_), which he wears on his shirt. He began his career in 2006, playing for the Mexican club Guadalajara, before becoming the first Mexican player to join Manchester United in July 2010.
> Hernández made his debut for Mexico in September 2009 in a match against Colombia. He has also represented them at the 2010 FIFA World Cup, the 2011 CONCACAF Gold Cup and the 2014 FIFA World Cup. He was the Gold Cup's top scorer with 7 goals and was named the most valuable player of the tournament.[SUP][3][/SUP] Hernández is the joint-second highest goalscorer of all-time for the Mexico national team
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Javier_Hernández


VAMOS CHICHARITO!!!!!!

This guy is an absolute celebrity here in Mexico.


----------



## MIG33

*Mario Draghi (Italian pronunciation: [ˈmaːrjo ˈdraːɡi]; born 3 September 1947) is an Italian economist, manager and banker who succeeded Jean-Claude Trichet as the President of the European Central Bank on 1 November 2011. He was previously the governor of the Bank of Italy from December 2005 until October 2011. In 2014 Draghi was listed as the 8th most powerful person in the world by Forbes. In 2015 Fortune magazine ranked him as the world's second greatest leader
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Draghi


----------



## MIG33

*Shantanu Narayen is the CEO of Adobe Systems. Prior to this post, he held the role as the President and Chief Operating Officer since 2005. He is also the President of the board of the Adobe Foundation.
*


----------



## MIG33

Simply Red


----------



## patrickwstorey

MIG33 said:


> Movado Museum 0604228 Men's Quartz Watch


Proof North Korea is living in the past.


----------



## MIG33

Alexis Tsipras


----------



## MIG33

Stephen King


----------



## MIG33

Alex Rodriguez joined the 3,000-hit club in style on Friday at Yankee Stadium, in a familiar scene with a much different character in the starring role.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/20/sports/baseball/alex-rodriguez-collects-his-3000th-hit.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below


----------



## MIG33

*Marcel "Marco" van Basten* (Dutch pronunciation: [ˈmɑrkoː fɑn ˈbɑstə] ( listen); born 31 October 1964) is a Dutch football manager and former football player, who played for Ajax and A.C. Milan, as well as theNetherlands national team, in the 1980s and early 1990s. He is regarded as one of the greatest players of all time and has scored 277 goals in a high-profile career, but played his last game in 1993 at the age of 28 due to an injury which caused his retirement two years later.[SUP][2][/SUP] He was later the head coach of Ajax and the Netherlands national team.
Playing for the Netherlands, Van Basten won Euro 1988 where he was the player of the tournament, scoring five goals, including a memorable volley in the final against the Soviet Union.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] At club level he won threeEredivisie titles and the UEFA Cup Winners Cup with Ajax, and three Serie A titles and two European Cups with Milan.
Known for his close ball control, attacking intelligence and spectacular strikes and volleys, Van Basten was named FIFA World Player of the Year in 1992, and Ballon d'Or three times (1988, 1989 and 1992).[SUP][2][/SUP] In 1999 he was ranked sixth in the FIFA Player of the Century internet poll, tenth in the European player of the Century election held by the IFFHS, and twelfth in the IFFHS' World Player of the Century election.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] He was also voted eighth in a poll organised by the French magazine France Football consulting their former Ballon d'Or winners to elect the Football Player of the Century.[SUP][6][/SUP] In 2004, he was named by Pelé in the FIFA 100 list of the world's greatest living players.[SUP][7][/SUP] In 2004, a poll for the 100 greatest Dutch people was held in the Netherlands: Van Basten ranked number 25, the second highest for a football player, behind Johan Cruyff. In 2007,_Sky Sports_ ranked Van Basten first on its list of great athletes who had their careers cut short.[SUP][
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_van_Basten









[/SUP]


----------



## MIG33

*Ruud Gullit*, OON (Dutch pronunciation: [ˈryt ˈxʏlɪt] ( listen);[SUP][3][/SUP] born *Rudi Dil*, 1 September 1962), is a Dutch football manager and former football player who played professionally in the 1980s and 1990s. He was the captain of the Netherlands national team that was victorious at Euro 88 and was also a member of the squad for the 1990 World Cup and Euro 92.
At club level, in 1987 he moved from PSV Eindhoven to A.C. Milan for a world record transfer fee.[SUP][4][/SUP] Easily recognizable with his distinctive dreadlocks, he was part of the famed Dutch trio at Milan which included Marco van Basten and Frank Rijkaard. Gullit won three Serie A titles and two European Cups with Milan.
Gullit was named the Ballon d'Or in 1987 and the World Soccer Player of the Year in 1987 and 1989. Normally an attacking midifielder,[SUP][5][/SUP] he was a versatile player, playing in numerous positions during his career. In 2004 he was named one of the Top 125 greatest living footballers as part of FIFA's 100th anniversary celebration.[SUP][6][/SUP] Gullit was working to promote the Belgian-Dutch 2018 and 2022 FIFA World Cup bid.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruud_Gullit


----------



## EnderW

hmmmm.... I like watching soccer, but was never a big fan of individual footballers. Interesting to see such range of watches on their wrists.
Perhaps brands should be opening boutiques by the stadiums


----------



## MIG33

*Robin van Persie (Dutch pronunciation: [ˈrɔbɪn fɑn ˈpɛrsi] ( listen); born 6 August 1983) is a Dutch professional footballer who plays as a striker for Manchester United and is the captain of the Netherlands national team. He is a youth product of Feyenoord.[SUP][3][/SUP] Having joined Arsenal in 2004, Van Persie became the club captain on 16 August 2011, one year before he joined rivals Manchester United.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP] He is recognised as one of the best strikers in the world.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] His playing style and ability have drawn comparison to Dutch legend Marco van Basten
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robin_van_Persie


----------



## DarthVedder

Great work MIG33... I'm amazed by this... How do you recognize the watches? It's impossible to tell from many of the pics.


----------



## MIG33

*Shinji Kagawa* (Japanese: 香川 真司 _Kagawa Shinji_ [kagawa ɕindʑi̥]; born 17 March 1989) is a Japanese professional footballer who plays for German club Borussia Dortmund and the Japan national team. Kagawa began his professional career in his homeland with Cerezo Osaka before joining Borussia Dortmund in 2010. After two years with Dortmund, Kagawa signed for Manchester United on a four-year contract. Two years later, he returned to Dortmund.[SUP][7][/SUP] A goal-scoring midfielder, he is known for his "vision, technique, movement and deft passing.On 29 November 2012, Kagawa was named Asian Football Confederation International Player of the Year.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinji_Kagawa


----------



## Andy_Curtis

Footballers is getting a little over done now haha.


----------



## MIG33

*Aloysius Paulus Maria van Gaal*, OON, better known as *Louis van Gaal* (Dutch pronunciation: [luˈʋi vɑŋ ˈɣaːl] ( listen);[SUP][2][/SUP] born 8 August 1951), is a Dutch football manager who is the current manager of Manchester United. He was formerly manager of Ajax, Barcelona, AZ, Bayern Munich, and the Netherlands national team.
Before his career as a coach, Van Gaal played as a midfielder for Royal Antwerp, Telstar, Sparta Rotterdam and AZ. He is also a fully qualified gymnastics teacher and has worked as such at high schools during various stages of his career as a semi-professional footballer.[SUP][3][/SUP]
After a brief spell as coach at AZ, Van Gaal served as assistant coach under Leo Beenhakker at Ajax and eventually took over as head coach in 1991. Under his lead, the club won three Eredivisie titles, the UEFA Cup, and the Champions League. Van Gaal moved to Barcelona in 1997 and won two Spanish league titles and one Copa del Rey. After some disagreements at Barcelona, he was appointed coach of the Netherlands national team, but failed to qualify for the 2002 World Cup. Another brief spell at Barcelona followed before he became manager of AZ. After winning the Eredivisie with AZ in 2008-09, he was hired by Bayern Munichon 1 July 2009.[SUP][4][/SUP] In his first season at Bayern, he secured the Bundesliga title, won the DFB-Pokal, and reached the final of the Champions League. In July 2012, he was appointed manager of the Netherlands for the second time and led them to third place at the 2014 FIFA World Cup, before leaving for Manchester United.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Louis_van_Gaal

all negative, nothing positive


----------



## Gunnar_917

MIG33 said:


> *Shinji Kagawa* (Japanese: 香川 真司 _Kagawa Shinji_ [kagawa ɕindʑi̥]; born 17 March 1989) is a Japanese professional footballer who plays for German club Borussia Dortmund and the Japan national team. Kagawa began his professional career in his homeland with Cerezo Osaka before joining Borussia Dortmund in 2010. After two years with Dortmund, Kagawa signed for Manchester United on a four-year contract. Two years later, he returned to Dortmund.[SUP][7][/SUP] A goal-scoring midfielder, he is known for his "vision, technique, movement and deft passing.On 29 November 2012, Kagawa was named Asian Football Confederation International Player of the Year.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shinji_Kagawa


57 appearances for Man Utd and two Hublots. If l liked Hublot I'd say he got a good deal


----------



## MIG33

Jon Snow really is dead, says Game of Thrones directorDavid Nutter confirms the bad news: 'He's now deader than dead'
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/tv/news/jon-snow-really-is-dead-says-game-of-thrones-director-10333631.html


----------



## Utrecht

Seems soccer players are more like suckers as they have absolutely no taste at all thinking the most expensive watches should be the one on their wrist. They probably drive Audi Q7 or Porsche Cayenne..


----------



## Fantasio

In addition to obvious Speedy Pro, there's also some others too...



fitsector said:


> Its interesting thinking on how any mechanical watch performs at zero gravity...


worn&wound | Watches in Space: Yuri Gagarin - worn&wound
The "Colonel Pogue" Seiko 6139 - DreamChrono
worn&wound | Sinn in Space: The 140/142 Chronographs


----------



## MIG33

*Franck Henry Pierre Ribéry (French pronunciation: [fʁɑ̃k ʁi.be.ʁi]) (born 7 April 1983), also known as Bilal Yusuf Mohammed as an adopted name since his conversion in 2006 to Islam,[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] is a French professionalfootballer who plays for German Bundesliga club Bayern Munich. He is a former France national team player. He primarily plays as a winger, preferably on the left side although being right-footed, and is known for pace, energy, skill and precise passing.[SUP][2][/SUP] Ribéry is described as a player who is fast, tricky and an excellent dribbler, who has great control with the ball at his feet.[SUP][5][/SUP] Since joining Bayern, he has been recognised on the world stage as one of the best French players of his generation. The previous talisman of the French national team, Zinedine Zidane, has called Ribéry the "jewel of French football"
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Franck_Ribéry


----------



## patrickwstorey

MIG33 said:


> Bill Murray


I'm starting to respect more any celebrity that doesn't have a "token" AP or Hublot. Well done Mr. Murray.


----------



## MIG33

*Alain Marie Pascal Prost*, OBE, Chevalier de la Légion d'honneur (born 24 February 1955 in Lorette, Loire) is a French racing driver. A four-time Formula One Drivers' Champion, only Sebastian Vettel (four championships), Juan Manuel Fangio (five championships), and Michael Schumacher (seven championships) have equalled or surpassed his number of titles. From 1987 until 2001 Prost held the record for mostGrand Prix victories. Schumacher surpassed Prost's total of 51 victories at the 2001 Belgian Grand Prix. In 1999, Prost received the _World Sports Awards of the Century_ in the motor sport category.[SUP][2][/SUP]
Prost discovered karting at the age of 14 during a family holiday. He progressed through motor sport's junior ranks, winning the French and European Formula Three championships, before joining the McLarenFormula One team in 1980 at the age of 24. He finished in the points on his Formula One début in Argentina and took his first race victory at his home Grand Prix in France a year later, driving for the factory Renaultteam.
During the 1980s and early 1990s, Prost formed a fierce rivalry mainly with Ayrton Senna, but also Nelson Piquet and Nigel Mansell. In 1986, at the last race of the season, he beat Mansell and Piquet of Williams to the title after Mansell retired late on in the race, and Piquet was pulled in for a late precautionary pit stop. Senna joined Prost at McLaren in 1988 and the two had a series of controversial clashes, including a collision at the 1989 Japanese Grand Prix that gave Prost his third Drivers' Championship. A year later at the same venue they collided again, but this time Prost, driving for Ferrari, lost out. Before the end of a winless 1991 season Prost was fired by Ferrari for his public criticism of the team. After a sabbatical in 1992, Prost joined the Williams team, prompting reigning drivers' champion Mansell to leave for CART. With a competitive car, Prost won the 1993 championship and retired from Formula One driving at the end of the year.[SUP][3][/SUP]
In 1997, Prost took over the French Ligier team, running it as Prost Grand Prix until it went bankrupt in 2002. He currently competes in the Andros Trophy, which is an ice racing championship.
Prost employed a smooth, relaxed style behind the wheel, deliberately modeling himself on personal heroes like Jackie Stewart and Jim Clark.[SUP][4][/SUP] He was nicknamed "The Professor" for his intellectual approach to competition, though it was a name he did not particularly care for. Skilled at setting up his car for race conditions, Prost would often conserve his brakes and tyres early on in a race, leaving them fresher for a challenge at the end.[SUP][5][/SUP]
Prost is a two time Absa Cape Epic finisher. He first completed the race in 2012 and then again in 2013, but did not manage to complete the mountain bike marathon stage race in 2014.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Prost


----------



## MIG33

*James Brien Comey, Jr.* (born December 14, 1960) is the seventh and current Director of the Federal Bureau of Investigation.
He was the United States Deputy Attorney General, serving in President George W. Bush's administration. As Deputy Attorney General, Comey was the second-highest-ranking official in the United States Department of Justice (DOJ) and ran the day-to-day operations of the Department, serving in that office from December 2003 through August 2005. He was U.S. Attorney for the Southern District of New York prior to becoming Deputy Attorney General.
In December 2003, as Deputy Attorney General, Comey appointed the U.S. Attorney in Chicago, close friend and former colleague Patrick Fitzgerald, as Special Counsel to head the CIA leak grand jury investigation after Attorney General John Ashcroft recused himself. In August 2005, Comey left the DOJ and he became General Counsel and Senior Vice President of Lockheed Martin. In 2010, he became General Counsel at Bridgewater Associates. In early 2013, he left Bridgewater to become Senior Research Scholar and Hertog Fellow on National Security Law at Columbia Law School. He also joined the London-based board of directors of HSBC Holdings.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/James_Comey


----------



## fitsector

MIG33 said:


> *Alain Marie Pascal Prost*, OBE, Chevalier de la Légion d'honneur (born 24 February 1955 in Lorette, Loire) is a French racing driver. A four-time Formula One Drivers' Champion, only Sebastian Vettel (four championships), Juan Manuel Fangio (five championships), and Michael Schumacher (seven championships) have equalled or surpassed his number of titles. From 1987 until 2001 Prost held the record for mostGrand Prix victories. Schumacher surpassed Prost's total of 51 victories at the 2001 Belgian Grand Prix. In 1999, Prost received the _World Sports Awards of the Century_ in the motor sport category.[SUP][2][/SUP]
> Prost discovered karting at the age of 14 during a family holiday. He progressed through motor sport's junior ranks, winning the French and European Formula Three championships, before joining the McLarenFormula One team in 1980 at the age of 24. He finished in the points on his Formula One début in Argentina and took his first race victory at his home Grand Prix in France a year later, driving for the factory Renaultteam.
> During the 1980s and early 1990s, Prost formed a fierce rivalry mainly with Ayrton Senna, but also Nelson Piquet and Nigel Mansell. In 1986, at the last race of the season, he beat Mansell and Piquet of Williams to the title after Mansell retired late on in the race, and Piquet was pulled in for a late precautionary pit stop. Senna joined Prost at McLaren in 1988 and the two had a series of controversial clashes, including a collision at the 1989 Japanese Grand Prix that gave Prost his third Drivers' Championship. A year later at the same venue they collided again, but this time Prost, driving for Ferrari, lost out. Before the end of a winless 1991 season Prost was fired by Ferrari for his public criticism of the team. After a sabbatical in 1992, Prost joined the Williams team, prompting reigning drivers' champion Mansell to leave for CART. With a competitive car, Prost won the 1993 championship and retired from Formula One driving at the end of the year.[SUP][3][/SUP]
> In 1997, Prost took over the French Ligier team, running it as Prost Grand Prix until it went bankrupt in 2002. He currently competes in the Andros Trophy, which is an ice racing championship.
> Prost employed a smooth, relaxed style behind the wheel, deliberately modeling himself on personal heroes like Jackie Stewart and Jim Clark.[SUP][4][/SUP] He was nicknamed "The Professor" for his intellectual approach to competition, though it was a name he did not particularly care for. Skilled at setting up his car for race conditions, Prost would often conserve his brakes and tyres early on in a race, leaving them fresher for a challenge at the end.[SUP][5][/SUP]
> Prost is a two time Absa Cape Epic finisher. He first completed the race in 2012 and then again in 2013, but did not manage to complete the mountain bike marathon stage race in 2014.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Prost


Racing Motorsports inspired watches are just exquisite


----------



## aaamax

patrickwstorey said:


> I'm starting to respect more any celebrity that doesn't have a "token" AP or Hublot. Well done Mr. Murray.


Especially when compared to the football clown in the post right before yours. What a difference between having tact and being a buffoon. Thanks for a terrific juxtaposition.
Cheers.


----------



## fitsector

aaamax said:


> Especially when compared to the football clown in the post right before yours. What a difference between having tact and being a buffoon. Thanks for a terrific juxtaposition.
> Cheers.


So hilarious, I thought the same thing about that football player, those watches are to much "bling bling"


----------



## alex79

MIG33 said:


> *Alain Marie Pascal Prost*, OBE, Chevalier de la Légion d'honneur (born 24 February 1955 in Lorette, Loire) is a French racing driver. A four-time Formula One Drivers' Champion, only Sebastian Vettel (four championships), Juan Manuel Fangio (five championships), and Michael Schumacher (seven championships) have equalled or surpassed his number of titles. From 1987 until 2001 Prost held the record for mostGrand Prix victories. Schumacher surpassed Prost's total of 51 victories at the 2001 Belgian Grand Prix. In 1999, Prost received the _World Sports Awards of the Century_ in the motor sport category.[SUP][2][/SUP]
> Prost discovered karting at the age of 14 during a family holiday. He progressed through motor sport's junior ranks, winning the French and European Formula Three championships, before joining the McLarenFormula One team in 1980 at the age of 24. He finished in the points on his Formula One début in Argentina and took his first race victory at his home Grand Prix in France a year later, driving for the factory Renaultteam.
> During the 1980s and early 1990s, Prost formed a fierce rivalry mainly with Ayrton Senna, but also Nelson Piquet and Nigel Mansell. In 1986, at the last race of the season, he beat Mansell and Piquet of Williams to the title after Mansell retired late on in the race, and Piquet was pulled in for a late precautionary pit stop. Senna joined Prost at McLaren in 1988 and the two had a series of controversial clashes, including a collision at the 1989 Japanese Grand Prix that gave Prost his third Drivers' Championship. A year later at the same venue they collided again, but this time Prost, driving for Ferrari, lost out. Before the end of a winless 1991 season Prost was fired by Ferrari for his public criticism of the team. After a sabbatical in 1992, Prost joined the Williams team, prompting reigning drivers' champion Mansell to leave for CART. With a competitive car, Prost won the 1993 championship and retired from Formula One driving at the end of the year.[SUP][3][/SUP]
> In 1997, Prost took over the French Ligier team, running it as Prost Grand Prix until it went bankrupt in 2002. He currently competes in the Andros Trophy, which is an ice racing championship.
> Prost employed a smooth, relaxed style behind the wheel, deliberately modeling himself on personal heroes like Jackie Stewart and Jim Clark.[SUP][4][/SUP] He was nicknamed "The Professor" for his intellectual approach to competition, though it was a name he did not particularly care for. Skilled at setting up his car for race conditions, Prost would often conserve his brakes and tyres early on in a race, leaving them fresher for a challenge at the end.[SUP][5][/SUP]
> Prost is a two time Absa Cape Epic finisher. He first completed the race in 2012 and then again in 2013, but did not manage to complete the mountain bike marathon stage race in 2014.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alain_Prost


RESPECT FOR ALAIN , GRÉÂT MAN !


----------



## MIG33

The president of Catania and six others were arrested Tuesday for alleged match-fixing, in an apparent scheme to prevent the Sicilian club from relegation to the third division. In addition to Catania president Antonino Pulvirenti, club CEO Pablo Cosentino and former sporting director Daniele Delli Carri were also arrested under sports fraud charges. The other four people arrested are betting agents or sports managers, police said. A month ago, Catania finished 15th in the 22-team Serie B, safely avoiding the bottom four relegation spots.
Catania was relegated a year ago after eight consecutive seasons in Serie A, having matched a club record by finishing eighth in the top flight in 2013. Pulvirenti's low-cost airline, Wind Jet, went into crisis and had to suspend operations three years ago.
Catania president, 6 others arrested in match-fixing case - Washington Times


----------



## Vlance

alex79 said:


> RESPECT FOR ALAIN , GRÉÂT MAN !


And awesome watch choices


----------



## MIG33

*Rudolph William Louis "Rudy" Giuliani (/ˈruːdi ˌdʒuːliˈɑːni/;[SUP][1][/SUP] born May 28, 1944) is an American lawyer, businessman, former politician, and public speaker from New York. Politically a Democrat and then anIndependent in the 1970s, but a Republican since the 1980s, Giuliani was the federal attorney for New York state's southern region in the 1980s who prosecuted pivotal cases against the Italian Mafia and against corrupt corporate financiers. Giuliani reputedly tamed organized crime-most famously leading the case that sent boss John Gotti, the "Teflon Don," to prison for life based on testimony brokered in a deal with Sammy the Bull. That accomplishment, which won Giuliani a reputation for being tough on crime, helped to launch him into politics
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rudy_Giuliani


----------



## fitsector

It´s been said that Gulliani was one of the best Mayors of the history of the United States.


----------



## MIG33

*Kate Noelle* "*Katie*" *Holmes* (born December 18, 1978)[SUP][7][/SUP] is an American actress and model who first achieved fame for her role as Joey Potter on The WB television teen drama _Dawson's Creek_ from 1998 to 2003. She appeared in 1998's _Disturbing Behavior_, a thriller, which won her an MTV Movie Award for Best Breakthrough Performance. In 2000 Holmes featured in _Wonder Boys_ which got positive attention from many leading critics. Holmes hosted _Saturday Night Live_ on February 24, 2001.
Holmes had a starring role in 2003's _Pieces of April_, a gritty comedy about a dysfunctional family on Thanksgiving. Many critics and audiences agreed that Holmes had given her best performance in the film as April. In the 2005 film _Batman Begins_, the most successful film of her career to date,[SUP][8][/SUP] she played Rachel Dawes, an attorney in the Gotham City district attorney's office and the childhood sweetheart of the title character. She also appeared in art house films such as _The Ice Storm_, horror films such as _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_ and thrillers including _Abandon_. She has also played on Broadway in a production of Arthur Miller's _All My Sons_ and had numerous guest roles on television programs such as _How I Met Your Mother_.
Her marriage to actor Tom Cruise[SUP][9][/SUP] (2006-2012) led to a great deal of media attention, with the pair being called a supercouple and given the nickname "TomKat".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katie_Holmes


----------



## Monocrom

MIG33 said:


> *Rudolph William Louis "Rudy" Giuliani (/ˈruːdi ˌdʒuːliˈɑːni/;[SUP][1][/SUP] born May 28, 1944) is an American lawyer, businessman, former politician, and public speaker from New York. Politically a Democrat and then anIndependent in the 1970s, but a Republican since the 1980s, Giuliani was the federal attorney for New York state's southern region in the 1980s who prosecuted pivotal cases against the Italian Mafia and against corrupt corporate financiers. Giuliani reputedly tamed organized crime-most famously leading the case that sent boss John Gotti, the "Teflon Don," to prison for life based on testimony brokered in a deal with Sammy the Bull. That accomplishment, which won Giuliani a reputation for being tough on crime, helped to launch him into politics
> *


Very tough on crime. NYC was a safe haven for degenerate scumbags who preyed on working-class New Yorkers. It was his administration that did finally clean up crime in the city. Especially after the limp "member" administration of David Dinkins. That guy did everything but toss the police behind bars while they tried to simply do their jobs.


----------



## jmas

Kevin James wore a G Shock G100-1BV in the Grown-Ups movie.


----------



## patrickwstorey

Deployant.com did a photo montage of chef Daniel Boulud. He's got great taste in the kitchen and on the wrist.

Spot the Watch: Chef Daniel Boulud - Luxury watch reviews & horological lifestyles


----------



## txfordguy

MIG33 said:


> *Kate Noelle* "*Katie*" *Holmes* (born December 18, 1978)[SUP][7][/SUP] is an American actress and model who first achieved fame for her role as Joey Potter on The WB television teen drama _Dawson's Creek_ from 1998 to 2003. She appeared in 1998's _Disturbing Behavior_, a thriller, which won her an MTV Movie Award for Best Breakthrough Performance. In 2000 Holmes featured in _Wonder Boys_ which got positive attention from many leading critics. Holmes hosted _Saturday Night Live_ on February 24, 2001.
> Holmes had a starring role in 2003's _Pieces of April_, a gritty comedy about a dysfunctional family on Thanksgiving. Many critics and audiences agreed that Holmes had given her best performance in the film as April. In the 2005 film _Batman Begins_, the most successful film of her career to date,[SUP][8][/SUP] she played Rachel Dawes, an attorney in the Gotham City district attorney's office and the childhood sweetheart of the title character. She also appeared in art house films such as _The Ice Storm_, horror films such as _Don't Be Afraid of the Dark_ and thrillers including _Abandon_. She has also played on Broadway in a production of Arthur Miller's _All My Sons_ and had numerous guest roles on television programs such as _How I Met Your Mother_.
> Her marriage to actor Tom Cruise[SUP][9][/SUP] (2006-2012) led to a great deal of media attention, with the pair being called a supercouple and given the nickname "TomKat".
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katie_Holmes


Does anybody else find it odd that sometimes women will wear men's watches that look huge on them? Not trying to say anything negative about it - just general curiosity.


----------



## scentedlead

txfordguy said:


> Does anybody else find it odd that sometimes women will wear men's watches that look huge on them? Not trying to say anything negative about it - just general curiosity.


But you know why women do it, right?

Some women do it to reject gender roles. "I too can wear a man's watch, just like a man." Others do it to re-affirm gender roles. "Look at me. I am a girl-with my own boy." Others do it with no regard for gender roles. "I just really like the way this watch looks."

I don't see anything odd in any of those reasons, therefore I don't see anything odd about women wearing big watches.


----------



## MIG33

*Jay Kay (born Jason Luís Cheetham;[SUP][1][/SUP] 30 December 1969) is an English musician, best known as the lead singer of the British acid jazz band Jamiroquai
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jay_Kay


----------



## MIG33

*Lee Grinner Pace (born March 25, 1979) is an American actor. Pace has been featured in film, stage and television. He currently stars as protagonist Joe MacMillan in AMC's Halt and Catch Fire. He also played Roy Walker/Black Bandit in the 2006 film The Fall. He has appeared in film series, including The Twilight Saga: Breaking Dawn - Part 2 as Garrett and The Hobbit trilogy as Thranduil. He played villain Ronan the Accuser in the film Guardians of the Galaxy, and starred as Ned in the ABC series Pushing Daisies[SUP][1][/SUP] for which he was nominated for the Golden Globe Award and Primetime Emmy Award for Outstanding Lead Actor in a Comedy Seriesin 2008.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lee_Pace


----------



## fitsector

That orange Seamaster is truly nice.


----------



## MIG33

*Jaleel Ahmad White* (born November 27, 1976)[SUP][1][/SUP] is an American television and film actor, producer and screenwriter. In 1989, he was cast in the role of Steve Urkel on the sitcom _Family Matters_.[SUP][2][/SUP] The character, which was originally intended to be a one-time guest appearance, was an instant hit with audiences and White became a regular cast member. The series aired for a total of nine seasons, from 1989 to 1997 on ABC, and from 1997 to 1998 on CBS. Aside from this character, White is also known as the voice of Sonic the Hedgehog in the animated series _Adventures of Sonic the Hedgehog_, _Sonic the Hedgehog_ and _Sonic Underground_.
After _Family Matters_ ended, White starred in the UPN series _Grown Ups_ from 1999 to 2000. He later attended UCLA where he graduated with a degree in film and television in 2001. He has continued his acting career with roles in _Dreamgirls_ (2006), and guest stints on _Boston Legal_, _House_, and _Psych_. In March 2012, White appeared as a contestant in season 14 of _Dancing with the Stars_ and was voted off in May 2012. In April 2012, White hosted the game show _Total Blackout_, which aired on the Syfy channel.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaleel_White


----------



## AnonymousPhantom

MIG33 said:


> Alexis Tsipras


Hey MIG33, i opened a thread about Tsipras, can you give it a look.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/help-identyfing-watch-2072066.html


----------



## MIG33

_Alexis Tsipras
_Help identyfing a watch.


----------



## MIG33

*Thomas John Patrick* "*Tom*" *Welling* (born April 26, 1977) is an American actor, director, producer and model best known for his portrayal of Clark Kent in the The WB/The CW series _Smallville_.
A high-school athlete, Welling initially worked in construction and, in 1998, he successfully modeled men's clothing for several popular brands. In 2000, he made a successful transition to television. He has been nominated for and received several awards for his portrayal of Clark Kent. He also had a recurring role in _Judging Amy_. He has also been involved behind the camera as an executive producer and a director. His films include_Cheaper by the Dozen_, _Cheaper by the Dozen 2_, _The Fog_, _Parkland_ and _Draft Day_.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Welling


----------



## NickinNYC

Hunter S Thompson going double Rolex GMT.

I believe it's a Pepsi and a Root Beer


----------



## MIG33

*Thomas Ellis Gibson (born July 3, 1962) is an American actor and director. He is best known for his portrayal of Daniel Nyland in the CBS series Chicago Hope, Greg Montgomery on the ABC series Dharma & Greg, andAaron Hotchner on the CBS series Criminal Minds.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thomas_Gibson


----------



## shnjb

Monocrom said:


> Very tough on crime. NYC was a safe haven for degenerate scumbags who preyed on working-class New Yorkers. It was his administration that did finally clean up crime in the city. Especially after the limp "member" administration of David Dinkins. That guy did everything but toss the police behind bars while they tried to simply do their jobs.


Let's not ignore the backdrop of general decline in violent crime statistics in coastal cities in America during that timespan.


----------



## scentedlead

Did Tom Welling really wear that Victorinox on the set of Smallville? That’s a very spendy watch for a high-school farmboy from Kansas.  Maybe Lex Luthor bought it for Clark Kent—compared to the price of a sup’d up pick-up truck, a Victorinox costs nothing and can more likely fly under Jonathan Kent’s radar.

I like it better when actors wear watches their characters would wear but, it makes for “interesting” character analysis when they wear things their characters would never. Going through this thread has been fun for that.


----------



## Cabatisto

Kim Jong Un, the North Korea "Dear" Leader. What is that? (I could not find a bigger pic..)


----------



## shnjb

Cabatisto said:


> Kim Jong Un, the North Korea "Dear" Leader. What is that? (I could not find a bigger pic..)


There is a pic of him wearing what looks like a movado.
I guess he's not into haute horlogerie.


----------



## MIG33

Cabatisto said:


> Kim Jong Un, the North Korea "Dear" Leader. What is that? (I could not find a bigger pic..)


----------



## MIG33

Nicolás Maduro


----------



## patrickwstorey

MIG33 said:


>


 If *Jaleel White* doesn't want to be clowned...he better retire this watch. However, shout out to Mr. White... we share the same birthday.


----------



## MIG33

*Mario Gabriele Andretti* (born February 28, 1940) is a retired Italian American world champion racing driver, one of the most successful Americans in the history of the sport. He is one of only two drivers to win races in Formula One, IndyCar, World Sportscar Championship and NASCAR (the other being Dan Gurney). He also won races in midget cars, and sprint cars. During his career, Andretti won the 1978 Formula One World Championship, four IndyCar titles (three under USAC-sanctioning, one under CART), and IROC VI. To date, he remains the only driver ever to win the Indianapolis 500 (1969), Daytona 500 (1967) and theFormula One World Championship, and, along with Juan Pablo Montoya, the only driver to have won a race in the NASCAR Sprint Cup Series, Formula One, and an Indianapolis 500. No American has won a Formula One race since Andretti's victory at the 1978 Dutch Grand Prix.[SUP][1][/SUP] Andretti had 109 career wins on major circuits.[SUP][2][/SUP]
Andretti had a long career in racing. He was the only person to be named United States Driver of the Year in three decades (1967, 1978, and 1984).[SUP][3][/SUP] He was also one of only three drivers to win races on road courses, paved ovals, and dirt tracks in one season, a feat that he accomplished four times.[SUP][3][/SUP] With his final IndyCar win in April 1993, Andretti became the first driver to win IndyCar races in four different decades[SUP][4][/SUP]and the first to win automobile races of any kind in five.[SUP][3][/SUP]
In American popular culture, his name has become synonymous with speed, similar to Barney Oldfield in the early twentieth century and Stirling Moss in the United Kingdom.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mario_Andretti


----------



## MIG33

Alejandro García Padilla, the governor of Puerto Rico, is expected to say publicly Monday afternoon that the government of the island territory cannot pay its debts. The consequences could be serious both for the island and the rest of the United States. If you're trying to catch up on Puerto Rico and how it accumulated so much debt, we have you covered below.
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2015/06/29/things-in-puerto-rico-are-getting-really-bad-what-you-need-to-know/


----------



## EnderW

Cabatisto said:


> Kim Jong Un, the North Korea "Dear" Leader. What is that? (I could not find a bigger pic..)


Look at those cute chubby wrists - he can wear a 55mm Invicta easily. Would work well w that haircut.


----------



## alex79

EnderW said:


> Look at those cute chubby wrists - he can wear a 55mm Invicta easily. Would work well w that haircut.


LOL


----------



## fitsector

Could any of you guys can help me to identify this watch?

It belonged to Dale Earnhardt Senior (RIP), one of the most famous NASCAR drivers of all time, father of Dale Earnhardt junior and member of many halls of fame. won 76 Winston Cup races and 1 Daytona 500 cup in 1998. Considered one of the best drivers of all time. 

Died in 2001 in an accident at the Daytona 500 race.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dale_Earnhardt


----------



## MIG33

*Mika Pauli Häkkinen* ( pronunciation (help·info); born 28 September 1968), nicknamed "_the Flying Finn_",[SUP][1][/SUP] is a retired Finnish professional racing driver. He was the 1998 and 1999 Formula One World Champion, driving for McLaren and has been ranked among the greatest Formula One drivers in various motorsport polls.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] Häkkinen currently works in driver management and is a brand ambassador for various companies.
Häkkinen began his career in karting at the age of five and achieved success by winning regional and national kart championships. He progressed to car racing when he entered the Formula Ford and Formula Threeseries in Italy and the United Kingdom. After success in the series, Häkkinen entered Formula One in 1991 with the Team Lotus where he remained until 1992. The following year, he moved to McLaren as test driver before he was promoted to the race team following the departure of Michael Andretti.
After four years which yielded minor success for Häkkinen, he clinched his first Formula One victory in 1997. He went on to win eight races of the 1998 season. securing the World Drivers' Championship at the season ending Japanese Grand Prix; his success also helped McLaren secure the World Constructors' Championship. Häkkinen repeated his World Championship success in 1999, taking five victories. He finished the runner-up in the Drivers' Championship in 2000, behind Michael Schumacher and secured two more victories in 2001 before announcing a sabbatical from the sport, which became full-time retirement in mid-2002.
For 2005, he moved to the Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters (DTM) series, where he secured his first victory that year. Häkkinen's form faded during 2006 although he secured two more victories in 2007. Häkkinen retired from top level active motorsport at the end of 2007 and has also competed in sports car racing with Mercedes-Benz. He also subsequently moved into driver management along with becoming a brand ambassador for Johnnie Walker and Mercedes-Benz AMG.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mika_Häkkinen


----------



## MIG33

fitsector said:


> Could any of you guys can help me to identify this watch?
> 
> It belonged to Dale Earnhardt Senior (RIP), one of the most famous NASCAR drivers of all time, father of Dale Earnhardt junior and member of many halls of fame. won 76 Winston Cup races and 1 Daytona 500 cup in 1998. Considered one of the best drivers of all time.
> 
> Died in 2001 in an accident at the Daytona 500 race.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dale_Earnhardt











It seems homage


----------



## MIG33

Joseph Stiglitz: how I would vote in the Greek referendumhttp://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jun/29/joseph-stiglitz-how-i-would-vote-in-the-greek-referendum

*Joseph Eugene Stiglitz, ForMemRS, FBA (born February 9, 1943) is an American economist and a professor at Columbia University. He is a recipient of the Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences (2001) and theJohn Bates Clark Medal (1979). He is a former senior vice president and chief economist of the World Bank and is a former member and chairman of the (US president's) Council of Economic Advisers.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] He is known for his critical view of the management of globalization, free-market economists (whom he calls "free market fundamentalists"), and some international institutions like the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Stiglitz


----------



## yongsoo1982

MIG33 said:


> It seems homage


maybe a custom variant of the Tag Heuer 1000?


----------



## MIG33

yongsoo1982 said:


> maybe a custom variant of the Tag Heuer 1000?
> View attachment 4500106











correct, TAG Heuer 1000 Professional


----------



## yongsoo1982

MIG33 said:


> correct, *TAG Heuer 1000 Professional*


ah you win at the Google!


----------



## fitsector

you guys really know about watches, in fact and according to the pictures I agree with you. looks like its the TAG Heuer 1000 Professional. 

Considering this guy (Dale Earnhardt) came out from barns and started his racing career driving in dirt roads, that watch is such a nice choice.


----------



## Monocrom

shnjb said:


> Let's not ignore the backdrop of general decline in violent crime statistics in coastal cities in America during that timespan.


Let's be realistic. Anyone who has honestly traveled outside of New York quickly notices that the rest of America is very different from the mentality of those who live in the city. Might as well be travelling to a different planet. Had Dinkins wanted to clean up crime, as Mayor; he could have. Instead he chose to target the NYPD on a repeated basis during his administration. The only reason why Rudy's stay in office is so legendary in terms of serious crime reduction is because Dinkins' administration was so abysmal in that category, that "abysmal" does not even remotely come close to how bad things were.

If "abysmal" is a lit match, Dinkins' administrational failure would be a nuclear bomb going off. That's how bad it was. So bad, that no word exists to describe it. Dinkins straight up hated the NYPD. Did a piss poor job of pretending he didn't. I'm surprised the man wasn't charged as an "Accessory after the fact" for intentionally impeding various investigations the NYPD tried to carry out involving various crimes. Especially the violent ones.

Call it a general decline if you wish. I've lived in NYC since 1979. I saw an unbelievably major improvement that literally altered the face of this city. I saw people walking around after dark in what used to be violent neighborhoods. (And those people weren't the junkies, rapists, or other degenerates who felt they owned those streets at night.) Gigantic improvements that a general decline would not even remotely come close to explaining.

Was Rudy perfect? No. Of course not. But on that one issue, he was the greatest mayor who ever took office. Then again, if that other guy had actually put in some effort into cleaning up the streets before Rudy's turn, he wouldn't have had to work so hard to make this city a safe place for decent New Yorkers.


----------



## MIG33

Gov. Chris Christie is about to find out whether the tough-talking style that's so popular at home in New Jersey will resonate on the presidential campaign trail.
http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/30/politics/chris-christie-2016-presidential-campaign/


----------



## patrickwstorey

MIG33 said:


> Gov. Chris Christie is about to find out whether the tough-talking style that's so popular at home in New Jersey will resonate on the presidential campaign trail.
> http://edition.cnn.com/2015/06/30/politics/chris-christie-2016-presidential-campaign/


True...I wonder when the standard issue presidential campaign watch makes some wrist time -- TIMEX vs. CASIO


----------



## patrickwstorey

EnderW said:


> Look at those cute chubby wrists - he can wear a 55mm Invicta easily. Would work well w that haircut.


I vote a U-boat. Tough watch for a "tough" guy.


----------



## MIG33

*Patrick Stephan Kluivert* ([ˈpɛtrɪk ˈklœy̯vərt] ( listen); born 1 July 1976) is a football coach and a former Dutch football player. As a player, he played as a striker for Ajax, Milan, FC Barcelona, Newcastle United,Valencia, PSV Eindhoven, and Lille. He is currently coaching the Curaçao national football team.[SUP][1][/SUP]
He began his coaching career as an assistant coach for AZ and then NEC, having had a brief coaching stint in Australia with the Brisbane Roar, before coaching Jong FC Twente to a national title in the Dutch reserves league.[SUP][2][/SUP] He was the assistant manager to Louis van Gaal, for the Netherlands national football team, in their third-place finish at the 2014 FIFA World Cup in Brazil.[SUP][3][/SUP]
Part of Ajax's Golden Generation of the 1990s, aged 18, Kluivert scored the winner in the 1995 UEFA Champions League Final. He spent six years with Spanish club Barcelona where he formed a successful partnership with Rivaldo, and won the 1998 and 1999 Spanish La Liga championship and the 1998 Copa del Rey.
Kluivert played for the Dutch national team from 1994 to 2004, and with 40 goals from 79 appearances was their highest goalscorer until surpassed by Robin van Persie in 2013. He was selected for three European Championships and the 1998 FIFA World Cup, and was the joint top scorer at Euro 2000 where he scored 5 times. In 2004, he was named in the FIFA 100, a list of the 125 greatest living footballers chosen by Pelé as part of FIFA's centenary observances.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patrick_Kluivert


----------



## patrickwstorey

MIG33 said:


>


If this is the best you can do as a watch designer... I'm sorry.


----------



## MIG33

*Oleg Tinkov (Олег Тиньков, also Oleg Tinkoff, b. 25 December 1967) is a Russian businessman, who came to prominence by brewing upscale beers for young professionals in Russia.[SUP][1][/SUP] In 2005, he sold the brewery business for €167 million to InBev of Belgium, emerging as one of Russia's "biggest success stories"
*In 2006, Tinkov sponsored a Russian cycling team under the name Tinkoff restaurants, later re-christened as Tinkoff Credit Systems. It participated in the 2007 Giro d'Italia with a very young team.[SUP][8][/SUP] In recent years, he has been the major sponsor for Bjarne Riis's Team Saxo-Tinkoff,[SUP][9][/SUP] which has several leading cyclists including Alberto Contador and Peter Sagan.
After the 2013 Tour de France, Oleg Tinkov announced he was ending his sponsorship of Team Tinkoff-Saxo in favour of reviving Tinkoff Credit Systems from January 2014, with a commitment for five years.[SUP][10][/SUP] However in late 2013, Tinkoff bought Team Saxo-Tinkoff for six million Euros,[SUP][11][/SUP] and has announced Bjarne Riis would stay on as manager under a three-year contract.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleg_Tinkov


----------



## Cagey5

patrickwstorey said:


> If this is the best you can do as a watch designer... I'm sorry.


Yep, that has to be one of the ugliest watches I have ever seen.


----------



## fitsector

MIG33 said:


> *Oleg Tinkov (Олег Тиньков, also Oleg Tinkoff, b. 25 December 1967) is a Russian businessman, who came to prominence by brewing upscale beers for young professionals in Russia.[SUP][1][/SUP] In 2005, he sold the brewery business for €167 million to InBev of Belgium, emerging as one of Russia's "biggest success stories"
> *In 2006, Tinkov sponsored a Russian cycling team under the name Tinkoff restaurants, later re-christened as Tinkoff Credit Systems. It participated in the 2007 Giro d'Italia with a very young team.[SUP][8][/SUP] In recent years, he has been the major sponsor for Bjarne Riis's Team Saxo-Tinkoff,[SUP][9][/SUP] which has several leading cyclists including Alberto Contador and Peter Sagan.
> After the 2013 Tour de France, Oleg Tinkov announced he was ending his sponsorship of Team Tinkoff-Saxo in favour of reviving Tinkoff Credit Systems from January 2014, with a commitment for five years.[SUP][10][/SUP] However in late 2013, Tinkoff bought Team Saxo-Tinkoff for six million Euros,[SUP][11][/SUP] and has announced Bjarne Riis would stay on as manager under a three-year contract.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oleg_Tinkov


After watching closely to this guy sinister look and what this pictures "tells" about him.. I´ll rather put this watch on his wrist...
(just for the record, this is a truly master crafted watch, is just that follows a totally different style)


----------



## MIG33

Tens of thousands Hondurans poured onto the streets of the capital Tegucigalpa on Friday to demand the resignation of the president, Juan Orlando Hernández, in the biggest demonstration yet against the country's leader over allegations of corruption. An estimated 60,000 demonstrators, many holding torches, took part in the noisy protest that converged on the presidential palace for what was the sixth Friday-evening march in a row. "No more corruption, JOH out," protesters called, chanting the president's initials.
Honduras protesters stage biggest march yet to demand president resign | World news | The Guardian


----------



## MIG33

Sanders draws more than 2,500 to Iowa stop - tops for this presidential cycle so farhttp://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/post-politics/wp/2015/07/03/sanders-draws-more-than-2500-to-iowa-stop-tops-for-this-presidential-cycle-so-far/









citizen


----------



## MIG33

*John Ray Grisham, Jr.* (/ˈɡrɪʃəm/; born February 8, 1955)[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] is an American lawyer, politician, and author, best known for his popular legal thrillers. His books have been translated into 42 languages.
John Grisham graduated from Mississippi State University before attending the University of Mississippi School of Law in 1981. He practiced criminal law for about a decade and served in the House of Representatives inMississippi from January 1984 to September 1990.[SUP][4][/SUP] He began writing his first novel, _A Time to Kill,_ in 1984; it was published in June 1989.
As of 2012, his books had sold over 275 million copies worldwide.[SUP][5][/SUP] A Galaxy British Book Awards winner, Grisham is one of only three authors to sell 2 million copies on a first printing; the others are Tom Clancy and J.K. Rowling.[SUP][6][/SUP]
Grisham's first bestseller was _The Firm_ (1991); it sold more than seven million copies.[SUP][2][/SUP] The book was adapted into a 1993 feature film of the same name, starring Tom Cruise, in a 2012 TV series which "continues the story of attorney Mitchell McDeere and his family 10 years after the events of the film and novel."[SUP][7][/SUP] Eight of his other novels have also been adapted into films: _The Chamber_, _The Client_, _A Painted House_, _The Pelican Brief_, _Skipping Christmas_, _The Rainmaker_, _The Runaway Jury_, and _A Time to Kill_. His books have been translated into 42 languages and published worldwide
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Grisham


----------



## MIG33

*Roger Sanchez (born June 1, 1967) is an American (of Dominican descent) house music DJ, Remixer and Grammy Award Winner for his remix of Hella Good by No Doubt in 2003. He is a four time DJ Awards winner for "Best House DJ" in 1999, 2002, 2004 and 2007 and has received twelve nominations in all. He won the first International Dance Music Award for Best Podcast in 2007 and has received 8 IDMA nominations for Best American DJ (2003-2010).
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Sanchez


----------



## MIG33

Chile have taken a great step forward by winning the Copa America for the first time but could still struggle to qualify for the next World Cup, coach Jorge Sampaoli predicted on Saturday. The hosts won South American bragging rights for the first time when they beat Argentina 4-1 on penalties after the match had ended 0-0 following 90 minutes and extra-time. "When you win something as important as this people start to dream of the future, but the World Cup qualifiers have really nothing to do with this success," Sampaoli. "It's going to be very hard, very competitive, and there are teams who grew a lot at this Copa America and they're going to be very strong. 
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/sports/football/copa-america-2015/top-stories/Sampaoli-cautious-despite-Chiles-Copa-victory/articleshow/47943999.cms


----------



## maxbaris

MIG33 said:


> *Mika Pauli Häkkinen* ( pronunciation (help·info); born 28 September 1968), nicknamed "_the Flying Finn_",[SUP][1][/SUP] is a retired Finnish professional racing driver. He was the 1998 and 1999 Formula One World Champion, driving for McLaren and has been ranked among the greatest Formula One drivers in various motorsport polls.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP] Häkkinen currently works in driver management and is a brand ambassador for various companies.
> Häkkinen began his career in karting at the age of five and achieved success by winning regional and national kart championships. He progressed to car racing when he entered the Formula Ford and Formula Threeseries in Italy and the United Kingdom. After success in the series, Häkkinen entered Formula One in 1991 with the Team Lotus where he remained until 1992. The following year, he moved to McLaren as test driver before he was promoted to the race team following the departure of Michael Andretti.
> After four years which yielded minor success for Häkkinen, he clinched his first Formula One victory in 1997. He went on to win eight races of the 1998 season. securing the World Drivers' Championship at the season ending Japanese Grand Prix; his success also helped McLaren secure the World Constructors' Championship. Häkkinen repeated his World Championship success in 1999, taking five victories. He finished the runner-up in the Drivers' Championship in 2000, behind Michael Schumacher and secured two more victories in 2001 before announcing a sabbatical from the sport, which became full-time retirement in mid-2002.
> For 2005, he moved to the Deutsche Tourenwagen Masters (DTM) series, where he secured his first victory that year. Häkkinen's form faded during 2006 although he secured two more victories in 2007. Häkkinen retired from top level active motorsport at the end of 2007 and has also competed in sports car racing with Mercedes-Benz. He also subsequently moved into driver management along with becoming a brand ambassador for Johnnie Walker and Mercedes-Benz AMG.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mika_Häkkinen


The great Mika Hakkinen! F1 pretty much died after his retirement.


----------



## sacrosanct79

Hi There,

Appears Dale Sr. was sporting a Tag Heuer 1000 professional (Black Coral)



fitsector said:


> Could any of you guys can help me to identify this watch?
> 
> It belonged to Dale Earnhardt Senior (RIP), one of the most famous NASCAR drivers of all time, father of Dale Earnhardt junior and member of many halls of fame. won 76 Winston Cup races and 1 Daytona 500 cup in 1998. Considered one of the best drivers of all time.
> 
> Died in 2001 in an accident at the Daytona 500 race.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dale_Earnhardt
> 
> View attachment 4496674
> 
> 
> View attachment 4496682
> 
> 
> View attachment 4496690
> 
> 
> View attachment 4496738


----------



## patrickwstorey

Any ideas on this?


----------



## fitsector

...already spent about an hour in google, can´t find something like that, at first sight thought it was a vacheron constantin but can´t find it.


----------



## MIG33

*Michael Schumacher* (German pronunciation: [ˈmɪçaʔɛl ˈʃuːmaxɐ] ( listen); born 3 January 1969) is a German retired racing driver. Schumacher is a seven-time Formula One World Champion and is widely regarded as one of the greatest Formula One drivers of all time.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] He was named Laureus World Sportsman of the Year twice.[SUP][5][/SUP] He holds many of Formula One's driver records, including most championships, race victories, fastest laps, pole positions and most races won in a single season - 13 in 2004 (the last of these records was equalled by fellow German Sebastian Vettel nine years later). In 2002, he became the only driver in Formula One history to finish in the top three in every race of a season and then also broke the record for most consecutive podium finishes. According to the official Formula One website, he is "statistically the greatest driver the sport has ever seen".[SUP][6][/SUP]
After beginning with karting, Schumacher won the German drivers' championships in Formula König and Formula Three before joining Mercedes in the World Sportscar Championship. After one Mercedes-funded race for the Jordan Formula One team, Schumacher signed as a driver for the Benetton Formula One team in 1991. After winning consecutive championships with Benetton in 1994/5, Schumacher moved to Ferrariin 1996 and won another five consecutive drivers' titles with them from 2000 to 2004. Schumacher retired from Formula One driving in 2006 staying with Ferrari as an advisor.[SUP][7][/SUP] Schumacher agreed to return for Ferrari part-way through 2009, as cover for the badly injured Felipe Massa, but was prevented by a neck injury. Schumacher returned to Formula One on a permanent basis from 2010 with the Mercedes team before retiring for a second time at the conclusion of the 2012 season.[SUP][8][/SUP]
His career was not without controversy, including being twice involved in collisions in the final race of a season that determined the outcome of the World Championship, with Damon Hill in 1994 in Adelaide, and withJacques Villeneuve in 1997 in Jerez.[SUP][9][/SUP] Off the track Schumacher is an ambassador for UNESCO and a spokesman for driver safety. He has been involved in numerous humanitarian efforts throughout his life and donated tens of millions of dollars to charity.[SUP][10][/SUP] Schumacher and his younger brother, Ralf, are the only brothers to win races in Formula One, and they were the first brothers to finish 1st and 2nd in the same race, a feat they repeated in four subsequent races.
In December 2013, Schumacher suffered a serious head injury while skiing. He was airlifted to a hospital and placed in a medically induced coma, having suffered a traumatic brain injury. He was in the coma from 29 December 2013 until 16 June 2014. He left the hospital in Grenoble for further rehabilitation at the University Hospital (CHUV) in Lausanne.[SUP][11][/SUP] On 9 September 2014, Schumacher was brought back to his home for further rehabilitation.[SUP][12][/SUP] In November 2014, Schumacher was reported to be paralysed and wheelchair-bound as a result of the accident.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Schumacher


----------



## fitsector

Schumi, the best of the best. So sad what happened to this great man.


----------



## MIG33

Award-winning animated film director Hayao Miyazaki will release his first movie in five years Saturday - a work based on the lives of Jiro Horikoshi, designer of Japan's legendary Zero fighter plane, and mid-20th-century writer Tatsuo Hori. Horikoshi was one of the "most brilliant" Japanese in the early, turbulent years of the Showa Era (1926-1989), when Japan charged toward war, Miyazaki, 72, said in a recent interview about his new movie, "Kaze Tachinu" ("The Wind Rises"). The title is the same as one of Hori's most celebrated novels, his 1937 work about a woman's struggle with tuberculosis. He said it was a main source of inspiration for the movie.
Miyazaki turns to adult theme in new film | The Japan Times


----------



## Guest

Greek PM Tsipras has a nice timepiece. Did this watch purchase bankrupt the country? :-d










Greek Debt Crisis 2015 | Reuters.com

All I've found out about are conflicting comments on the article below.

http://www.lrb.co.uk/blog/2015/01/26/james-meek/syrizas-victory/



> Tsipras is a brilliant politician who wears expensive watches...





> Tsipras wears a Hilfiger watch ( ~ £100)...


----------



## Cabatisto

What is Obama wearing here? Apple Watch?


----------



## 3leafz

Jeremy Clarkson worn Omega PO on rubber strap.


----------



## Andy_Curtis

He is well known for his SMP, as is Richard Hammond


----------



## Kornik

What model is that ??


----------



## MIG33

Don't mess with Grace Mugabe - she could be the next president of ZimbabweDuring a state banquet in Pretoria, South Africa, in April 2015, I had a brief encounter with Grace Mugabe, the first lady of Zimbabwe. I was asking her husband, Robert Mugabe, about the question of her succeeding him as president. "She doesn't have those ambitions," began Mugabe, the spectacles perched on his nose reminiscent of an elderly librarian, a narrow moustache clinging to his upper lip like a caterpillar. Suddenly he interrupted himself with mock alarm: "Careful, there she comes!" The frail 91-year-old, who increasingly resembles a hanger for his well-tailored suits, remained seated. I rose and turned to behold his 49-year-old wife, with her cropped hair and long black dress, lace hanging daintily at the wrist. Grace, who had been the subject of persistent gossip about a serious illness, was returning from an interlude on the dancefloor that delighted dinner guests.
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/jul/15/dont-mess-with-grace-mugabe-she-could-be-next-president-zimbabwe


----------



## MIG33

Kornik said:


> View attachment 4721842
> What model is that ??


----------



## Kornik

Somebody knows what model is it ???


----------



## yongsoo1982

Kornik said:


> View attachment 4736890
> Somebody knows what model is it ???


pulsar? digital watches aren't really discussed here that often so I don't know how much luck you'll have with this.

actually, based on a few amazon searches, the brand is probably Suunto. Searching that guy's name (again, it's helpful if you give us that information...) it seems that this Luis Enrique person and Suunto have a history
http://siemprecorriendo.com/2014/09/24/suunto-lanza-el-ambit-3-el-reloj-de-luis-enrique/


----------



## MIG33

Obama faces political minefield during Kenyan 'homecoming'


US president's visit to land of his father has sparked Obama-mania, but critics question decision to meet Uhuru Kenyatta and Ethiopia's authoritarian regime
Obama faces political minefield during Kenyan 'homecoming' | World news | The Guardian

Uhuru Kenyatta


----------



## MIG33

African dictator's Malibu-based son forced to hand back $30m in assets to people of Equatorial Guinea (but he's allowed to keep his prized Michael Jackson's crystal glove)

*Teodoro Nguema Obiang Mangue will surrender more than $30m in assets*
*These include mansion in Malibu, Ferrari and Michael Jackson memorabilia*
*But he will able to keep singer's famous crystal-encrusted 'Bad Tour' glove*
*This is because item remains outside the U.S., alongside his 'Thriller' jacket*
*Instead, 42-year-old must pay further $1million to cover value, say officials*
*Most of 750,000 people in** Equatorial Guinea are currently living in poverty*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2791862/african-dictator-s-playboy-son-forced-surrender-30million-assets-impoverished-people-country-michael-jackson-s-crystal-glove.html









 President Teodoro Obiang Nguema Mbasogo of the Republic of Equatorial Guinea


----------



## MIG33

Lionel Messi is on vacation after a tough Copa America, and he decided to visit Gabon. Because he's on vacation, he dressed like he was on vacation, and Gabonese politicians are pissed.
"When you're called Lionel Messi and you're a multi-billionaire, you don't have the right to present yourself to officials of a republic, even a banana one, with your hands in the pockets of a ripped, tattered pair of shorts," read a statement from the UPG party. "Gabon isn't a zoo. We don't know what the Argentine came to Gabon for, but we at least have the right to denounce his negligence and his lack of respect for standards and principles."
Gabon is mad at Lionel Messi for wearing jorts - SBNation.com

*Ali Bongo Ondimba  is a Gabonese politician who has been President of Gabon since October 2009.
*


----------



## MIG33

Salmond told BBC1's Andrew Marr show on Sunday morning: "The question, of course, is not the inevitability; it is the timing, and that is very much in the hands of Nicola Sturgeon."
Salmond said there were three issues that were making a second referendum increasingly likely "on a timescale yet to be determined": the failure of the UK government to deliver fully on powers it promised Scotland before last September's independence vote; the proposed EU referendum; and the continuation of Tory austerity policy.
Nicola Sturgeon urged to explain SNP position on second independence vote | Politics | The Guardian


----------



## MIG33

La Guardia Airport, whose dilapidated terminals and long, unenviable record of traveler delays have made it a target of jokes and complaints for decades, will be completely rebuilt by 2021, Vice President Joseph R. Biden Jr. and Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo of New York announced on Monday.
The project "replaces the airport in its entirety," Mr. Cuomo said at a Midtown Manhattan luncheon for the Association for a Better New York. He said that airport officials and planners had concluded that there was no way to fix La Guardia, that it essentially had to be torn down and rebuilt. With no place to create a substitute anywhere near Manhattan, they decided it had to remain crammed between Flushing Bay and the Grand Central Parkway.
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/07/28/nyregion/la-guardia-airport-to-be-rebuilt-by-2021-cuomo-and-biden-say.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news

Gov. Andrew M. Cuomo of New York


----------



## harshad4005

Sylvester Stallone wearing his new Rolex SubC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

*Ioan Gruffudd* (Welsh pronunciation: [ˈjo.an ˈɡrɪfɪð] ( listen); born 6 October 1973) is a Welsh actor.
Having trained at the Royal Academy of Dramatic Art, he started off in Welsh language film productions, then came to international attention as Fifth Officer Harold Lowe in the film _Titanic_ (1997), and as Lt John Beales in_Black Hawk Down_ (2001). He is also known in the UK for playing the title role in _Horatio Hornblower_ (1998-2003).[SUP][1][/SUP]
In June 2012, he filmed _Mariah Mundi and the Midas Box_[SUP][2][/SUP] throughout the south-west of England, playing the role of "Charles Mundi"; the film was released in 2014. Other film roles include Lancelot in _King Arthur_ (2004),Mister Fantastic (Reed Richards) in _Fantastic Four_ (2005) and its sequel _Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer_ (2007), and British anti-slavery abolitionist William Wilberforce in _Amazing Grace_ (2006). He played Tony Blair in _W._ (2008). On television he played Andrew Martin in _Ringer_, and Dr. Henry Morgan on the ABC drama, _Forever_.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ioan_Gruffudd


----------



## MIG33

France has expanded its surveillance capabilities under a new law called _Loi Renseignement_, or Surveillance Law. The law, proposed after the Charlie Hebdo attack and passed in June, was reviewed and approved by France's constitutional council today after several minor changes were made.

French prime minister Manuel Valls defended the law in a tweet, claiming, "France now has a security framework against terrorism that respects liberties." Valls previously said that comparisons of the Surveillance Law to the United States' Patriot Act were inaccurate, telling the Guardian that the bill was "necessary and proportionate."

France Approves 'Big Brother' Surveillance Law | Digital Trends


----------



## sap675

What model of Citizen watch is Bernie Sanders wearing here?

http://i.imgur.com/4TqXgrI.jpg

ANY information is appreciated!


----------



## sutats

MIG33 said:


> *Michael Schumacher* (German pronunciation: [ˈmɪçaʔɛl ˈʃuːmaxɐ] ( listen); born 3 January 1969) is a German retired racing driver. Schumacher is a seven-time Formula One World Champion and is widely regarded as one of the greatest Formula One drivers of all time.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] He was named Laureus World Sportsman of the Year twice.[SUP][5][/SUP] He holds many of Formula One's driver records, including most championships, race victories, fastest laps, pole positions and most races won in a single season - 13 in 2004 (the last of these records was equalled by fellow German Sebastian Vettel nine years later). In 2002, he became the only driver in Formula One history to finish in the top three in every race of a season and then also broke the record for most consecutive podium finishes. According to the official Formula One website, he is "statistically the greatest driver the sport has ever seen".[SUP][6][/SUP]
> After beginning with karting, Schumacher won the German drivers' championships in Formula König and Formula Three before joining Mercedes in the World Sportscar Championship. After one Mercedes-funded race for the Jordan Formula One team, Schumacher signed as a driver for the Benetton Formula One team in 1991. After winning consecutive championships with Benetton in 1994/5, Schumacher moved to Ferrariin 1996 and won another five consecutive drivers' titles with them from 2000 to 2004. Schumacher retired from Formula One driving in 2006 staying with Ferrari as an advisor.[SUP][7][/SUP] Schumacher agreed to return for Ferrari part-way through 2009, as cover for the badly injured Felipe Massa, but was prevented by a neck injury. Schumacher returned to Formula One on a permanent basis from 2010 with the Mercedes team before retiring for a second time at the conclusion of the 2012 season.[SUP][8][/SUP]
> His career was not without controversy, including being twice involved in collisions in the final race of a season that determined the outcome of the World Championship, with Damon Hill in 1994 in Adelaide, and withJacques Villeneuve in 1997 in Jerez.[SUP][9][/SUP] Off the track Schumacher is an ambassador for UNESCO and a spokesman for driver safety. He has been involved in numerous humanitarian efforts throughout his life and donated tens of millions of dollars to charity.[SUP][10][/SUP] Schumacher and his younger brother, Ralf, are the only brothers to win races in Formula One, and they were the first brothers to finish 1st and 2nd in the same race, a feat they repeated in four subsequent races.
> In December 2013, Schumacher suffered a serious head injury while skiing. He was airlifted to a hospital and placed in a medically induced coma, having suffered a traumatic brain injury. He was in the coma from 29 December 2013 until 16 June 2014. He left the hospital in Grenoble for further rehabilitation at the University Hospital (CHUV) in Lausanne.[SUP][11][/SUP] On 9 September 2014, Schumacher was brought back to his home for further rehabilitation.[SUP][12][/SUP] In November 2014, Schumacher was reported to be paralysed and wheelchair-bound as a result of the accident.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michael_Schumacher


Awesome thread, keep up the great work. It looks like it's his own Limited Edition in the last pic with the gold crown and titanium pushpieces.


----------



## pompey

Wow. What a fantastic thread. I love this.


----------



## GrouchoM

MIG33 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ioan_Gruffudd


Should the date on the Chopard be transitioning at only 8:15?


----------



## pronstar

Can you guys ID the watch Anthony Bourdain is wearing? It's an episode of No Reservations where he visits the Ukraine...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

pronstar said:


> Can you guys ID the watch Anthony Bourdain is wearing? It's an episode of No Reservations where he visits the Ukraine...
> 
> View attachment 5041649
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From the partially visible logo, I think that's an Ernst Benz.


----------



## Reeser

Yes, you are correct, he is wearing a Ernst Benz. There are several posts of Anthony's watches on WUS.


----------



## watchRus

Adding to the list of powerful men, here is Bill Ackman with his PP 5140P.


----------



## Syaoran Li

Hey guys,

Anyone recognize the watch with the white band on clinton?:


----------



## Cbg1

drewmcd24 said:


> I was looking at this album cover the other day and noticed that Diz is wearing what appears to be a GMT Master:


Would Diz be wearing a RollieGMT Pepsie? That's what 8 seem to remember! Chris


----------



## LivingTheDream

Syaoran Li said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Anyone recognize the watch with the white band on clinton?:
> 
> View attachment 5323114


B doesn't look to be too happy with the other B!

I get that Clinton is getting older, but wow.

Like Clint Eastwoond said in Unforgiven, "We've all got it commin', kid."


----------



## steadyrock

Dan Bilzerian and his ugly AP:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EsbenOpen

*The Fire Rises!*

Tom Hardy wearing a beauty.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Hopefully I don't blow this pic up too big. I walk past this picture every single day, and I still can't decide what General Dempsey is wearing. I've got my theories, but I'll open it up to the experts.


----------



## Hutter

RidingDonkeys said:


> Hopefully I don't blow this pic up too big. I walk past this picture every single day, and I still can't decide what General Dempsey is wearing. I've got my theories, but I'll open it up to the experts.


Maybe this?


----------



## Vlance

Hutter said:


> Maybe this?


Close, but that's a sightly older model. The 2000 classic line. I think it's actually this one:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Vlance said:


> Close, but that's a sightly older model. The 2000 classic line. I think it's actually this one:


I was actually thinking it was something else, but I think you're right.

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## txfordguy

This would be my bet.



Vlance said:


> Close, but that's a sightly older model. The 2000 classic line. I think it's actually this one:


----------



## nordland_nl

Dorian Yates - Breitling Colt Chronograph Automatic


----------



## ilikebigbutts

Anyone know what Jay is wearing to trial here?









pic lifted from here

Jay Z Testified in 'Big Pimpin" Trial Today | SPIN


----------



## GrouchoM

ilikebigbutts said:


> Anyone know what Jay is wearing to trial here?
> 
> View attachment 5677282
> 
> 
> pic lifted from here
> 
> Jay Z Testified in 'Big Pimpin" Trial Today | SPIN


A scared and guilty expression?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wuyeah

GrouchoM said:


> A scared and guilty expression?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Neither. We all make that face when we have a bad jock itch...


----------



## yongsoo1982

ilikebigbutts said:


> Anyone know what Jay is wearing to trial here?
> 
> View attachment 5677282
> 
> 
> pic lifted from here
> 
> Jay Z Testified in 'Big Pimpin" Trial Today | SPIN


I'd assume it's an AP of some sort given how many times he references them in his songs.


----------



## watchRus

ilikebigbutts said:


> Anyone know what Jay is wearing to trial here?
> 
> View attachment 5677282
> 
> 
> pic lifted from here
> 
> Jay Z Testified in 'Big Pimpin" Trial Today | SPIN


He probably left the gold Apple Watch with the kids. ;-)

That looks like a Patek Grand Complication Chronograph with moonphase subdial above six, especially from its smaller profile(36.7mm) from the looks of it on his wrist. Something like Patek Philippe 5402P perhaps:


----------



## Guest

Donald Osborne isn't much a celebrity in his own right but he is on Jay Leno's new show. As an automotive appraisal expert (especially classic cars), his Tag Heuer Monaco seems appropriate.










Sorry for the lame photo of my TV. I couldn't find an on-line photo Mr. Osborne *and* his current watch.


----------



## joshuagull

I was watching ESPN College Game Day this morning (ROLL TIDE!) and it looks like Kirk Herbstreit is wearing a rose gold Panerai Radiomir. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## joshuagull

Zachary Levi on The Talking Dead panel looks to be wearing a Breitling Heritage SuperOcean Chronograph.


----------



## BarracksSi

Jun Hyun-Moo, host of the Korean program _Hidden Singer,_ is wearing what looks like a JLC moon phase in this week's episode of _I Live Alone_, a program following a handful of celebrities who are single or live by themselves.

He's worn a Samsung Gear smartwatch in previous seasons of Hidden Singer for the sake of product placement, getting competition results onstage on his wrist; but they've gone back to paper cards lately.


----------



## mattmatt300

Kevin Hart wearing a Richard Mille. 

Photo credit- Watchanish


----------



## PATCOOK

Can someone tell me about this one :


----------



## BarracksSi

While I'm at it, here's another Korean TV show called _Take Good Care Of My Fridge_, sponsored by TAG Heuer.

It's a friendly contest where they bring celebrity guests and their refrigerators -- including all their contents -- and the chefs make dishes from whatever's in each fridge in a time limit of 15 minutes (hence the TAG sponsorship of the countdown clock).

The regular panel is all chefs, and if they're wearing a watch, it's a TAG. The most senior member of the group is wearing a Link chronograph in this episode.


----------



## aced75

Kevin Spacey and that beautiful IWC!


----------



## eaublue308

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reeser

A Speake-Marin? Pierce is the brand's ambassador and the lugs also look right.


PATCOOK said:


> Can someone tell me about this one :
> 
> View attachment 6075698


----------



## Louie777

aced75 said:


> Kevin Spacey and that beautiful IWC!
> View attachment 6078354


Anyone know which one?


----------



## mattmatt300

Dan Blizerian wearing a Richard Mille


----------



## Toranaga

Louie777 said:


> Anyone know which one?


Looks like a Portuguese Chrono, ref 371445


----------



## panchoskywalker

Saw the Charlie Sheen interview, which watch is it?


----------



## watchRus

panchoskywalker said:


> Saw the Charlie Sheen interview, which watch is it?


The crown seems to be out...

The watch looks like a Patek with Roman numerals. A version of Calatrava perhaps.


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

The pic of Fidel wearing 2 Rolex on one wrist is fairly well known around here.

Here's a pic of the late Princess Di doing a similar fashion:










I guess the 2 watches thing looks better on a woman.


----------



## EnderW

panchoskywalker said:


> Saw the Charlie Sheen interview, which watch is it?


Patek 5078 - Minute Repeater. You can see the indices are Roman numerals when zoomed in, and a minute repeater lever on the side.
Amazing watch and a great collection. The wearer\owner on the other hand....


----------



## scentedlead

Watch Fan in Beijing said:


> The pic of Fidel wearing 2 Rolex on one wrist is fairly well known around here.
> 
> Here's a pic of the late Princess Di doing a similar fashion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the 2 watches thing looks better on a woman.


The reason why you perceive Princess Di wearing two watches differently from Fidel Castro doing the same is because they do so for different reasons.

Fidel Castro wore two Rolex watches to signal he has money.

Since this is long before "the boyfriend watch" became a normal thing for women to wear (and men's watches grew in size as a response) . . . One looks like a women's watch while the other looks like a man's watch. She's wearing two watches for the same reason women today wear a boyfriend watch and the same reason why she's wearing her engagement ring-to signal she is a woman who has a man.


----------



## PATCOOK

Jon Batiste is wearing a beautiful Parmigiani Fleurier ,probably Kalpa XL ...


----------



## PATCOOK

any Ideas ?


----------



## Toothbras

^^^ A Breitling emergency and some sort of Hamilton or iwc possibly


----------



## PATCOOK

Apopka said:


> Does anyone know what watch Ewan McGregor is wearing here?


LOOKS LIKE A ZENITH


----------



## copperjohn

nordland_nl said:


> Dorian Yates - Breitling Colt Chronograph Automatic
> 
> View attachment 5513217


Dorian Yates, wow. Wonder how many know who this guy is. I met him once. Man was he huge.


----------



## kjse7en

More like an IWC Big Pilot IW500402



Apopka said:


> Does anyone know what watch Ewan McGregor is wearing here?


----------



## Watch Fan in Beijing

scentedlead said:


> The reason why you perceive Princess Di wearing two watches differently from Fidel Castro doing the same is because they do so for different reasons.
> 
> Fidel Castro wore two Rolex watches to signal he has money.
> 
> Since this is long before "the boyfriend watch" became a normal thing for women to wear (and men's watches grew in size as a response) . . . One looks like a women's watch while the other looks like a man's watch. She's wearing two watches for the same reason women today wear a boyfriend watch and the same reason why she's wearing her engagement ring-to signal she is a woman who has a man.


Well I perceived the 2 of them differently because 1) Princess Di looks nicer (I'm a guy); 2) More relevant - the watches worn by the Princess are smaller, thinner and seem to sort of compliment each other. On reading one site - apparently one of the watches was indeed given to her for her engagement to Prince Charles just before her wedding.

As for Fidel, his taste for Rolex is written up on quite a few blogs and the writers claim that it's not exactly to show their love of money and capitalism. The pics of him wearing Rolex popped up after the revolution (1959). At the time, Rolex didn't have the same connection with being a display of wealth that exist today - atleast not the sports steel models. He wore them because they were considered good reliable watches in the pre-quartz era. Now that's what's written - maybe that's the case - maybe not.

When he was wearing 2 watches - one was set to time in Moscow and the other obviously set to Havana.


----------



## Stonechild

Jessica Alba in Spy Kids 2 sporting a 36mm ladies Datejust.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Toothbras said:


> ^^^ A Breitling emergency and some sort of Hamilton or iwc possibly


I hope it's not a Hamilton. Neeson is a very charming, Uber hypocrtical jerk.


----------



## monza06

What's homeboy Ice-T wearing here on stage, I would guess Franc Muller but the case has bolts like a Richard Mille on it and FM doesn't do that, I wouldn't exclude some sort of a replica either 



Anyway, performing hardcore metal and cursing like a sailor, all while wearing a gold watch on leather, now that's class ! :-d


----------



## Frospike38

I've been re-watching the x-files and the first few seasons, all everyone wore in the episodes were Casio watches. I forget what season I'm on 4th maybe 5th season? And now they started using other brands other than Casio.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## notional

Frospike38 said:


> I've been re-watching the x-files and the first few seasons, all everyone wore in the episodes were Casio watches. I forget what season I'm on 4th maybe 5th season? And now they started using other brands other than Casio.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At one point, I remember Mulder wearing a Swiss Army with black Nato or other like strap, and Scully wore a silver Omega.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frospike38

notional said:


> At one point, I remember Mulder wearing a Swiss Army with black Nato or other like strap, and Scully wore a silver Omega.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yup I recently saw that episode! I believe he was on a plane or something and they showed a close up of his Swiss army watch! Haven't seen scully's omega though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnderW

monza06 said:


> What's homeboy Ice-T wearing here on stage, I would guess Franc Muller but the case has bolts like a Richard Mille on it and FM doesn't do that, I wouldn't exclude some sort of a replica either
> 
> Anyway, performing hardcore metal and cursing like a sailor, all while wearing a gold watch on leather, now that's class ! :-d


Azad watches. Looks like overpriced fashion brand w lots of celeb ambassadors. 
He really should wear Ice watch


----------



## monza06

EnderW said:


> Azad watches. Looks like overpriced fashion brand w lots of celeb ambassadors.
> He really should wear Ice watch


Ah, here's a fashion brand I had never heard of before, I checked their site and they have a "Ice" line of watches indeed, looks like crap, I take my 'class' words back, LOL.


----------



## Spunwell

EnderW said:


> Azad watches. Looks like overpriced fashion brand w lots of celeb ambassadors.
> He really should wear Ice watch


Oh my goodness! Just checked out the site, those really add a new meaning to hideous.


----------



## moviefan

MIG33 said:


> Jamie Foxx


A much more affordable version of the Rolex Submariner can be had with the Invicta 8932


----------



## dn151864

joshuagull said:


> Zachary Levi on The Talking Dead panel looks to be wearing a Breitling Heritage SuperOcean Chronograph.
> View attachment 5945922


I just checked the breitling website. I don't think that is what he is wearing. The closest watch i could find was the superocean heritage 46 but it doesn't look the same. The logo in his watch is at the top of the dial while the superocean is to the right. I think it's very close though... maybe an older version? any other suggestions?


----------



## Spunwell

dn151864 said:


> I just checked the breitling website. I don't think that is what he is wearing. The closest watch i could find was the superocean heritage 46 but it doesn't look the same. The logo in his watch is at the top of the dial while the superocean is to the right. I think it's very close though... maybe an older version? any other suggestions?


It's the superocean heritage chronograph 44 LE


----------



## watchRus

James Simons wearing an interesting choice.

















* TAG Heuer AQUARACER 300M Quartz Two Tone 18k Gold 40mm Ref#WAF1120*


----------



## guitarmac1

For all the foodies out there, Andrew Zimmern of Bizarre Foods has posted a couple Breitlings on his Instagram lately.


----------



## Matthall

copperjohn said:


> Dorian Yates, wow. Wonder how many know who this guy is. I met him once. Man was he huge.


Trained in his gym last year. Awesome guy and a machine!


----------



## MisterHo

Anyone knows what Neymar JR is wearing at the FIFA ceremony?








Looks not the typical Hublot or Richard Mille


----------



## Lokvo

For me whatever Christopher Walken wears has got to be good right? haha.


----------



## pronstar

Joe Rogan sporting a Brietling Heritage (looks like a 46) on mesh Sunday night...caught my eye because that's the next watch on my list to own LOL









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chonga

Yeah caught this as well. I think he should've went 42mm, that 46 looked huge on him and kept sagging to one side of his wrist.

The day a celebrity sports a Grand Seiko or JDM watch, I'll have a new found respect for him/her.



pronstar said:


> Joe Rogan sporting a Brietling Heritage (looks like a 46) on mesh Sunday night...caught my eye because that's the next watch on my list to own LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

chonga said:


> Yeah caught this as well. I think he should've went 42mm, that 46 looked huge on him and kept sagging to one side of his wrist.
> 
> The day a celebrity sports a Grand Seiko or JDM watch, I'll have a new found respect for him/her.


I listen to his podcast from time to time and he's mentioned that it was a gift given to him by a friend (fellow comedian Russell Peters), so he didn't have a say in the size.


----------



## watchmego3000

pronstar said:


> Joe Rogan sporting a Brietling Heritage (looks like a 46) on mesh Sunday night...caught my eye because that's the next watch on my list to own LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My wife and I were watching this, she spotted it and gave her approval. It does look good on TV. Damn.


----------



## Wunderbro

I can't tell for sure but I think Tom Hardy wore a Bvlgari Octo Chrono in this interview about The Revenant (and other projects of his). You can find the interview on YouTube. It was done by Anne Thompson.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar

What do the experts think Jamie from "myth busters" is wearing?

Edit:
Apparently I no longer "have permission to perform this action" 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

pronstar said:


> What do the experts think Jamie from "myth busters" is wearing?
> 
> Edit:
> Apparently I no longer "have permission to perform this action"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've actually never seen him wearing a watch.


----------



## RomeoT

filmjuicer said:


> No Omega...?! :-d


It might be a Mitsukoshi Speedy?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pronstar

RidingDonkeys said:


> I've actually never seen him wearing a watch.


Changed some settings, looks like I can post pics now...here's a pic from this week's episode:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

Yeah, that's a TAG Heuer Grand Carrera Caliber 8 RS with the white dial.


----------



## SBD

pronstar said:


> Changed some settings, looks like I can post pics now...here's a pic from this week's episode:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tag Grand Carrera Cal 6


----------



## metalgear

so what is harrison ford wearing (not his leg)?


----------



## wuyeah

metalgear said:


> so what is harrison ford wearing (not his leg)?
> View attachment 7039377


looks like salomon trail runner on his right foot LOL.


----------



## Dufresne

wuyeah said:


> looks like salomon trail runner on his right foot LOL.


I'm guess a Breitling Aerospace; one of the 40mm variants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smatrixt

Anyone know what Elton John was wearing on the James Corden show the other night?


----------



## pronstar

Here's one, on Bobby Flay's wrist. 
I'm thinking Bell & Ross based on the logo which I can almost make out..ok, maybe not.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diocletian

Brent Mydland's of the Grateful Dead
President ...God bless the Grateful Dead!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

Anyone know what's the president wearing here?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchRus

bobo90 said:


> Anyone know what's the president wearing here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Shinola Runwell Sport Chrono 42mm. But the watch is no longer available.


----------



## watermanxxl

watchRus said:


> Shinola Runwell Sport Chrono 42mm. But the watch is no longer available.


Great publicity for Shinola. They had an interview on Marketplace (NPR for you non-nerds) with Steve Bock where he spoke about the presidential visit and the business strategy of the company. Hats off to them; bringing manufacturing back to the U.S. Shinola definitely deserves our patronage...


----------



## SonicBoom2

watermanxxl said:


> Shinola definitely deserves our patronage...


And as soon as they start charging reasonable prices for their quartz retro-hipster watches, maybe they'll get mine, but that seems unlikely given their marketing strategy.


----------



## BarracksSi

watermanxxl said:


> Great publicity for Shinola. They had an interview on Marketplace (NPR for you non-nerds) with Steve Bock where he spoke about the presidential visit and the business strategy of the company. Hats off to them; bringing manufacturing back to the U.S. Shinola definitely deserves our patronage...





SonicBoom2 said:


> And as soon as they start charging reasonable prices for their quartz retro-hipster watches, maybe they'll get mine, but that seems unlikely given their marketing strategy.


Here we go again.

I think the Shinola thread got itself locked.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

I want to love Shinola, but they are a boring, overpriced quartz. At their prices, they should be offering a mechanical. Heck, throw a Miyota in one of those and I'm probably a buyer at their $600+ prices. But for a quartz, I have to pass.


----------



## Oscarostlin

nickshahani said:


> Can anyone identify the watch worn by Carl Icahn on the cover of the most recent issue of Time magazine?


Not sure if this has been answered already as I dont feel like going through all of the pages and I guess it is a bit too late but he is wearing a Lange Grand Langematik Power Reserve!


----------



## BreitlingAggie

watermanxxl said:


> Great publicity for Shinola. They had an interview on Marketplace (NPR for you non-nerds) with Steve Bock where he spoke about the presidential visit and the business strategy of the company. Hats off to them; bringing manufacturing back to the U.S. Shinola definitely deserves our patronage...


Not where I come from, my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

watermanxxl said:


> Great publicity for Shinola. They had an interview on Marketplace (NPR for you non-nerds) with Steve Bock where he spoke about the presidential visit and the business strategy of the company. Hats off to them; bringing manufacturing back to the U.S. Shinola definitely deserves our patronage...


I actually did a little research on this. What I came up with made me think even less of Shinola. I've always thought they were an overpriced made-in-America quartz. Kudos to them for being made in America. But it turns out they are an overpriced watch that is only assembled in America from Chinese parts, and a Ronda movement.

It's funny how they are honest about that in an interview with TZ, but go to court to fight their claim that they are legitimately Made in America, thinking that Made in America rules don't apply to them if they only say Made in Detroit. I went from wanting one if they'd offer a mechanical to not even wanting to support the business at all.

Visiting the Shinola Watch Factory in Detroit by MICHAEL SCHOTT | TimeZone


----------



## RightYouAreKen

Adam Savage of Mythbusters was wearing an Omega Planet Ocean Chronograph 2210.50.00 during most of the Reddit special episode this past week.

edit: I notice he talks about it here, so it's probably been talked about on the forum before. Apologies if it's a duplicate.


----------



## Impulse

Felipe Massa wearing....what is that? A Hublot?

Pic from his FB page:








https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0ed959374f9ab0615bda7dc6b672cc0e&oe=575E61E3


----------



## BarracksSi

Massa's looks like a Richard Mille.


----------



## g-shockbilly

Here is a random challenge for someone out there... Does anyone know what the watch Richard Dreyfuss (playing Hooper) wears in Jaws?


----------



## Demosc430

House of Cards season 4 is out!!! YAH!
As I begin my binge watching spree, I couldn't help but notice Claire's watch... Is it a JLC Reverso? If so, it looks phenomenal on her... Almost as good as my wife's 38mm Cartier Roadster ;-)


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Demosc430 said:


> House of Cards season 4 is out!!! YAH!
> As I begin my binge watching spree, I couldn't help but notice Claire's watch... Is it a JLC Reverso? If so, it looks phenomenal on her... Almost as good as my wife's 38mm Cartier Roadster ;-)


It looks to be so. Spacey is big watch fan himself. I believe that he's worn several of his personal watches in that show, most of which have been featured in this thread.


----------



## ltstaley

Slash wearing a Breitling


----------



## jhopes

Andrés said:


> Daniel Craig wearing a Daytona


i thought he would always be on an omega


----------



## JSI

Impulse said:


> Felipe Massa wearing....what is that? A Hublot?
> 
> Pic from his FB page:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://scontent-dfw1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=0ed959374f9ab0615bda7dc6b672cc0e&oe=575E61E3


Richard Mille...... Obviously.


----------



## siriusstar

jhopes said:


> i thought he would always be on an omega


It could be a pre-Bond time for Craig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki

Keith is great! 
But what is his watch?
Who knows?









https://www.facebook.com/KeithRicha...524600725739/1103667103011479/?type=3&theater


----------



## copperjohn

g-shockbilly said:


> Here is a random challenge for someone out there... Does anyone know what the watch Richard Dreyfuss (playing Hooper) wears in Jaws?


Alsta Nautoscaph. There was an article about it in Watchtime Magazine a few years back.

Edited to add the link to a thread about it : 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/jaws-watch-finally-revealed-347887.html


----------



## Blubaru703

siriusstar said:


> It could be a pre-Bond time for Craig
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The deal only requires him wear Omegas in film. IIRC, he's actually a big Rolex fan in real life, and has been spotted wearing them numerous times.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Maybe not a celebrity, but a watch is a central feature in the video for a song by one of my favorite bands. I had never seen the video until today, but the watch is visible at 1:05 and more clearly at 3:38. I can't seem to identify it though. It reminds me of an old Seiko, but I can't be sure. Anybody want to take a stab at it?

Uncle Lucius - Keep The Wolves Away


----------



## g-shockbilly

copperjohn said:


> g-shockbilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a random challenge for someone out there... Does anyone know what the watch Richard Dreyfuss (playing Hooper) wears in Jaws?
> 
> 
> 
> Alsta Nautoscaph. There was an article about it in Watchtime Magazine a few years back.
> 
> Edited to add the link to a thread about it :
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/jaws-watch-finally-revealed-347887.html
Click to expand...

Awesome!!! Thanks so much


----------



## alex79

Craig Armstrong sporting a speedy pro here , not very popular but a true genius IMO !


----------



## Toothbras

jhopes said:


> i thought he would always be on an omega


He's known to be a Rolex fan


----------



## NightOwl

Can't figure out what watch Conor is wearing because you know... reasons. Anyone else know?


----------



## vince.cb

NightOwl said:


> Can't figure out what watch Conor is wearing because you know... reasons. Anyone else know?


He is wearing a watch?

Sent from my LG-D852G using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Looks like a gold Yachtmaster. Lemme zoom in closer…

Yeah, wait. A watch?


----------



## wuyeah

Since WUS is the official site for DOXA forum. Here is a diver celebrity!
A famous picture of Jacques-Yves Cousteau.


----------



## Monocrom

Blubaru703 said:


> The deal only requires him wear Omegas in film. IIRC, he's actually a big Rolex fan in real life, and has been spotted wearing them numerous times.


It took awhile. Perhaps Omega thought that when they inked the deal for Craig to wear Omega watches as Bond, that he'd just naturally wear them out in public as himself. Turned out not to be the case. Omega did eventually get Craig to sign a deal, obviously for more money, for Craig himself to become one of their Ambassadors.


----------



## Monocrom

wuyeah said:


> Since WUS is the official site for DOXA forum. Here is a diver celebrity!
> A famous picture of Jacques-Yves Cousteau.


A great man. However he had a very simple philosophy about wearing dive watches.... He'd wear whichever dive watch model that any company *paid* him to wear.


----------



## wuyeah

Monocrom said:


> A great man. However he had a very simple philosophy about wearing dive watches.... He'd wear whichever dive watch model that any company *paid* him to wear.


Hahaha, very true! but that is ok. That goes for most of celebrity brand endorsement anyway.


----------



## pigeonbomb

What watch was Derek Jeter wearing earlier today when he shook hands with President Obama in Cuba? I'm sure some of you WIS peeps will recognize it. Video clip is on front page of espn.com


----------



## icn_ord

Anybody know what John Mayer is wearing here? I apologize as this is not the best pic to figure it out. I'm thinking JLC Reverso? Any thoughts?

View attachment 7552346


----------



## wuyeah

Korean actor Song Joong Ki rocking with Navitimer.


----------



## yongsoo1982

I guess it would be fair to assume that watches on Ms. Paltrow's wrist are likely to be Freddies
Gwyneth Paltrow as the face of Frédérique Constant | Vogue Paris


----------



## colgex

yongsoo1982 said:


> I guess it would be fair to assume that watches on Ms. Paltrow's wrist are likely to be Freddies
> Gwyneth Paltrow as the face of Frédérique Constant | Vogue Paris


That's quite an endorsement. Funny thing though, at least for me, is the idea of luxury watches and foundations. I would've never imagined those two paired together for some reason.


----------



## riddlers

Just as interesting as some of the watches is getting to see what folks perceive to qualify as a "celebrity."


----------



## BarracksSi

riddlers said:


> Just as interesting as some of the watches is getting to see what folks perceive to qualify as a "celebrity."


I'm just glad I'm not the only one to post a Korean actor.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

RidingDonkeys said:


> Maybe not a celebrity, but a watch is a central feature in the video for a song by one of my favorite bands. I had never seen the video until today, but the watch is visible at 1:05 and more clearly at 3:38. I can't seem to identify it though. It reminds me of an old Seiko, but I can't be sure. Anybody want to take a stab at it?
> 
> Uncle Lucius - Keep The Wolves Away


Timex Dynabeat. A member of another forum figured it out.


----------



## wuyeah

Korean actor Song Joong Ki from "Descendants of The Sun" have also wear the Breitling Chronomat Airborne.


----------



## sgrysdon

GraVity76 said:


> She's wearing a watch?


thats hilarious

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Jack Hanna, Polar Explorer II. I missed getting better shots, including close ups of the clasp.


----------



## Impulse

Dolph Lundgren posted this:









https://www.facebook.com/DolphLundg...792041118852/1126400357391345/?type=3&theater


----------



## Sevenmack

NightOwl said:


> Can't figure out what watch Conor is wearing because you know... reasons. Anyone else know?


Forget the watch. My eyes are on two pairs of lovely C-cups. Ohhh, C-cups.


----------



## ludzki

Sevenmack said:


> Forget the watch. My eyesmare on two pairs of lovely C-cups. Ohhh, C-cups.


Rolex YM II in yellow gold I believe it is.


----------



## uptempo

marzook said:


> When you open the watch, you will notice a small spring sticking half way out of the movement. Whenever you replaced the battery, that spring fell off, and that is why your watches stopped making sound.


Same thing happens with Citizen Navihawk (c300)


----------



## uptempo

watchmanee said:


> Soccer Living Legend *Diego Armando Maradona* with his *Rolex Daytona*
> 
> Make that two please !


Are they really THAT inaccurate?


----------



## TheWalrus

wuyeah said:


> Since WUS is the official site for DOXA forum. Here is a diver celebrity!
> A famous picture of Jacques-Yves Cousteau.


I believe that's actually his son - Jean-Michel Cousteau. Not quite as famous... but still very well known. And the Doxa he's wearing, i believe, was one of a small number of watches that were put up for auction for charity - own a watch a Cousteau _actually dove with_ ... I was tempted.


----------



## TheWalrus

Monocrom said:


> A great man. However he had a very simple philosophy about wearing dive watches.... He'd wear whichever dive watch model that any company *paid* him to wear.


Partly true - though you can glean a little out of what the man really liked through early photographs. Plus, the relationship between Cousteau and Doxa was a little closer - and a bit more special - insofar as he consulted on designs of the early Subs, and given his relationship with US Divers during the era when Doxa and US Divers had a particularly close relationship.


----------



## Monocrom

TheWalrus said:


> Partly true - though you can glean a little out of what the man really liked through early photographs. Plus, the relationship between Cousteau and Doxa was a little closer - and a bit more special - insofar as he consulted on designs of the early Subs, and given his relationship with US Divers during the era when Doxa and US Divers had a particularly close relationship.


You can believe the relationship was special if you wish to. Doesn't change the fact that he wore whichever watch from whichever company paid him to do so. Nothing wrong with doing that.

If his relationship was somewhat special with Doxa, then his relationship with _______ was special too.


----------



## watchmego3000

What was DC wearing at UFC 197?


----------



## Vlance

daschlag said:


> What was DC wearing at UFC 197?


That's weirding me out that I have no idea


----------



## ohhello

Does anyone knows what is he wearing? quite hard for me to find out


----------



## mav

ohhello said:


> View attachment 8281538
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows what is he wearing? quite hard for me to find out


Looks like an Omega Speedmaster to me.


----------



## momedic

ohhello said:


> View attachment 8281538
> 
> 
> Does anyone knows what is he wearing? quite hard for me to find out


Looks like a Speedmaster


----------



## notional

+1 on Speedmaster

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## alex79

Sapphire sandwich can see the milky ring 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## jonathanp77

Yup looks like a Speedy

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## anton561

what is it with people wearing their watches loose and dangling around i dont get it


----------



## BJJMark

Can't quite make this one out, but it really pops.


----------



## Micro

What, celebs wear watches? You mean they don't hire someone to tell them the time.


----------



## Maroona

Micro, lol ) That sounds reasonable )
Anyway i was watching The Adjustment Bureau (Watch The Adjustment Bureau (2011) Online Free Movie | Movie4k HD -a pretty nice movie though) and saw Matt Damon is wearing smth like Timex


----------



## tzachi

thats Suunto AMBIT


----------



## HawkI

What are these?


----------



## watchRus

HawkI said:


> What are these?
> 
> View attachment 8430698


This appears to be a Shinola RUNWELL SPORT CHRONO 48mm. Not sure about the first two.


----------



## delco714

I think sir mix a lot was sporting a bell and Ross in a YouTube video with flula Borg


----------



## notional

delco714 said:


> I think sir mix a lot was sporting a bell and Ross in a YouTube video with flula Borg


Yes he was. I saw that too. I just forgot which model. A carbon model. BR01-92 size if I remember correctly.

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## ike773

socalbreeze said:


> Zimmerns loves that F1...lol he rocks that in EVERY single episode...


 He wears a TW Steel now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ike773

mattmatt300 said:


> Kevin Hart wearing a Richard Mille.
> 
> Photo credit- Watchanish


He wears a lot of nice watches. I saw him wear a gold Nautilus once. This guy knows whats up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

daschlag said:


> What was DC wearing at UFC 197?


Don't know what he is wearing, but that's an adult actress sitting behind him....ummmmm, a friend told me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshuagull

RyanPatrick said:


> Don't know what he is wearing, but that's an adult actress sitting behind him....ummmmm, a friend told me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incorrect. That's UFC women's fighter Paige Van Zant.


----------



## powerband

fitsector said:


> So hilarious, I thought the same thing about that football player, those watches are to much "bling bling"


I got cash. Tell me the most expensive watches I can show on my wrist.

"These never need batteries."

Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## delco714

RyanPatrick said:


> Don't know what he is wearing, but that's an adult actress sitting behind him....ummmmm, a friend told me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steinhart ocean 2 white premium


----------



## watchmego3000

delco714 said:


> Steinhart ocean 2 white premium


Good guess but I don't think so.


----------



## delco714

daschlag said:


> Good guess but I don't think so.


I was kidding. Certainly isn't, but resemblance was there


----------



## watchmego3000

delco714 said:


> I was kidding. Certainly isn't, but resemblance was there


At least you didn't guess adult film actress.


----------



## glutenfree

www <dot> hollywoodreporter <dot> com/package/watches-issue

www <dot> hollywoodreporter <dot> com/gallery/oscars-2015-watches-777290/1-jared-leto-in-cartier

www <dot> hollywoodreporter <dot> com/topic/timepieces


----------



## CastorTroy3

Huge gator fan here but I have to say I was pretty impressed to see that Butch Jones was wearing a Damasko (I think a DA36). Googled to confirm and he sure has a nice spread. Definitely looks like a WIS.


----------



## steinbeck

While googling to find out what watch Irfan/Irrfan Khan/The Provost was wearing in Inferno, I found out that he might be a lurker in the high end forum:









JLC duometre a quantieme lunaire









Cartier tank?


----------



## asrar.merchant

steinbeck said:


> While googling to find out what watch Irfan/Irrfan Khan/The Provost was wearing in Inferno, I found out that he might be a lurker in the high end forum:
> 
> 
> View attachment 9721002
> 
> JLC duometre a quantieme lunaire
> 
> 
> View attachment 9721010
> 
> Cartier tank?


The second pic seems more Titan to me.

I don't think the director would allow him to wear a Cartier Tank when he is playing the role of an investigating officer of the Indian Police in the movie this shot is from. It's not in line with his character and I think they do keep that in mind most of the times. 
I could be wrong though.

http://www.thewatch.boutique


----------



## pk22

CastorTroy3 said:


> Huge gator fan here but I have to say I was pretty impressed to see that Butch Jones was wearing a Damasko (I think a DA36). Googled to confirm and he sure has a nice spread. Definitely looks like a WIS.


I've seen a lot of coaches wearing nice watches in the SEC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanPatrick

pk22 said:


> I've seen a lot of coaches wearing nice watches in the SEC
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Auburn HC Gus Malzahn used to wear a Michael Kohrs chronograph. He upgraded to a Rolex Submariner a couple of seasons ago. If it would get us to another National Championship game I'd condone him going with the Michael Kohrs again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altavida

I was watching ESPN earlier and saw Mike Ditka had a nice Dive watch on. Can anyone tell what watch it is?


----------



## Groover

Cubs owner Tom Ricketts... what is he wearing?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM

Groover said:


> Cubs owner Tom Ricketts... what is he wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An ear to ear grin

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## pook187

Duke football coach David Cutcliff wearing what looks to be a Seiko Diver and Peyton wearing something that looks familiar but I can't place it.


----------



## watchmego3000

pook187 said:


> Duke football coach David Cutcliff wearing what looks to be a Seiko Diver and Peyton wearing something that looks familiar but I can't place it.


Is Peyton still a Citizen guy? Looks a little like the Proximity from here.


----------



## erebus

Anyone know what watch Adam Savage is wearing in this YouTube video? 



 there is a close unfocused shot around the 5:34 mark. Looks like a chronograph with leather nato strap of some sort?


----------



## powerband

Hope this hasn't been posted.

The guy is hilarious. Not sure who the lady is, but I hear the kids like her.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KJParlay

Hope this isn't a repeat because it was a couple weeks ago, but I always like to keep up with what the former Top Gear now Grand Tour boys are wearing. 
They did a bit with James Corden.







Clarkson with the IWC Pilot Top Gun.









I can't tell with May.








Ideas? Might be too small to tell.

For the record, Corden was wearing a Royal Oak as seen in the previous post.


----------



## Vlance

KJParlay said:


> Hope this isn't a repeat because it was a couple weeks ago, but I always like to keep up with what the former Top Gear now Grand Tour boys are wearing.
> They did a bit with James Corden.
> View attachment 9756490
> 
> Clarkson with the IWC Pilot Top Gun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell with May.
> View attachment 9756522
> 
> 
> Ideas? Might be too small to tell.
> 
> For the record, Corden was wearing a Royal Oak as seen in the previous post.


IWC bruh


----------



## scentedlead

erebus said:


> Anyone know what watch Adam Savage is wearing in this YouTube video?
> 
> 
> 
> there is a close unfocused shot around the 5:34 mark. Looks like a chronograph with leather nato strap of some sort?
> 
> View attachment 9752474


After watching the video, that's a Timex Weekender Chrono.


----------



## erebus

scentedlead said:


> After watching the video, that's a Timex Weekender Chrono.
> 
> View attachment 9757546


Spot on! Thanks!


----------



## pk22

RyanPatrick said:


> Auburn HC Gus Malzahn used to wear a Michael Kohrs chronograph. He upgraded to a Rolex Submariner a couple of seasons ago. If it would get us to another National Championship game I'd condone him going with the Michael Kohrs again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha college fans are superstitious. I was actually thinking about him when I wrote this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Groover

GrouchoM said:


> An ear to ear grin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Eddie Vedder wearing same watch at Game 7! What is it?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername

Any ideas on what Al Pacino is wearing in the Godfather II

























Could it be an Omega Pie Pan Constellation?


----------



## metalgear

british tabloid on what the football (soccer) coaches are wearing . if anyone had the scan full article I would be grateful !


----------



## sgmartz

metalgear said:


> british tabloid on what the football (soccer) coaches are wearing . if anyone had the scan full article I would be grateful !


Search for it, someone started a thread about it within the last week or so....


----------



## Gapster

cant get a good look at it

View attachment 10386034


----------



## VinnieColaiuta

This is legendary drummer Vinnie Colaiuta - anybody knows what this particular wrist watch model might be? I'm guessing it's a Breitling. Not sure which one though... Please help me.


----------



## VinnieColaiuta

He sometimes can be seen with an Aerospace Evo.


----------



## Edo123

[World Leaders] Watches of leaders around the world


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/5obyi8


----------



## watchmego3000

VinnieColaiuta said:


> View attachment 10602962
> 
> He sometimes can be seen with an Aerospace Evo.


Looks like the Evo Ti e7936310, from here.


----------



## VinnieColaiuta

What about this one right here? Doesn't have displays as far as I can see. So I'm guessing it's an old Colt model... I need to know since Vinnie is my personal hero. 


VinnieColaiuta said:


> View attachment 10602954
> 
> This is legendary drummer Vinnie Colaiuta - anybody knows what this particular wrist watch model might be? I'm guessing it's a Breitling. Not sure which one though... Please help me.


----------



## Leonine

altavida said:


> I was watching ESPN earlier and saw Mike Ditka had a nice Dive watch on. Can anyone tell what watch it is?
> View attachment 9724130
> 
> View attachment 9724138


Looks like Revue Thommen


----------



## inlieu

Shu Qi wears a Hamilton Khaki Pilot Quartz in Mojin: The Lost Legend.


----------



## Toothbras

Leonine said:


> Looks like Revue Thommen


Looks like a UN to me.

Does anybody else thing his head look disproportionately sized to his body?


----------



## Watchnut12

altavida said:


> I was watching ESPN earlier and saw Mike Ditka had a nice Dive watch on. Can anyone tell what watch it is?
> View attachment 9724130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9724138


Carl F Bucherer Scubatech


----------



## Leonine

I think you are right. Nice spot


----------



## PATCOOK

Here we go for Gordon ...


----------



## PATCOOK

I think that Brian Stann wears a IWC portugese ,,,not sure


----------



## PATCOOK

I know Pierre Herme has a Nautilus but not sure bot these :


----------



## PATCOOK

I think thats a Rolex sub


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## Sevenmack

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10803914
> View attachment 10803930


Second watch is clearly a Richard Mille RM057, one of three special edition watches endorsed by Chan. The first watch? Probably the IWC Portugieser Jackie Chan edition.


----------



## PATCOOK




----------



## icn_ord

Anybody? Reverso? Cartier?


----------



## TheWalrus

PATCOOK said:


> View attachment 10803842
> View attachment 10803850


Hmnnnn so he just found out what Dr. Bob Ballard wears, and decided he'd buy one too? That seems about right.


----------



## bunjamin

Whichever it is, the other is probably in his home. Mayer owns all the watches.



icn_ord said:


> View attachment 11238658
> 
> 
> Anybody? Reverso? Cartier?


----------



## Groover

Still looking to identify this watch worn by Cubs owner and Eddie Vedder during World Series...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## completelyclueless

Anyone know this Panda chronograph Dave Chappelle is wearing in his latest Netflix special?










Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44

completelyclueless said:


> Anyone know this Panda chronograph Dave Chappelle is wearing in his latest Netflix special?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Funny, I was thinking that the whole time I was watching the special. That and how jacked Chappelle is these days. Dude's been hittin the gym.


----------



## mrwatchusername

completelyclueless said:


> Anyone know this Panda chronograph Dave Chappelle is wearing in his latest Netflix special?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Could it be something from Hamilton's Ventura line?


----------



## fish70

I've loved The Cardigans (don't judge me) and had a huge crush on their vocalist, Nina Persson, since the mid-90s. She wears watches often but I usually can't ID them when I see photos of her.









Pretty sure that that is a Rolex of some sort.

























No no watch but who cares?


----------



## Mikepremium24

Roger Federer and his Rolex during recent Miami Open 2017


----------



## yellowbirdrs

Groover said:


> Still looking to identify this watch worn by Cubs owner and Eddie Vedder during World Series...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like Panerai California

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NightOwl

I'm reading NFL draft analysis (as that's really the only hopeful thing to read about this offseason about my team) and there's a picture of 49ers GM, John Lynch, fleecing --signing the trade agreement with the Bears-- during the 1st round. 








Looks like an Panerai 8 days GMT to me.

It's a good read for anyone interested in the goings on of an NFL draft war room.
San Francisco 49ers draft room during Bears trade, more | The MMQB with Peter King


----------



## ultra7k

Korean actor Park Hae Jin seems to be promoting the Tiffany line of watches. In his latest drama (also partnered on Netflix for simultaneous broadcast) Man to Man, he is seen using the CT60 in rose gold. He actually uses the chronograph function in the show too. Not the first watch I'd associate with a spy or secret agent, but I guess it works.


----------



## anabuki

My NY and Jimmy Connors ;-)


----------



## BarracksSi

ultra7k said:


> Korean actor Park Hae Jin seems to be promoting the Tiffany line of watches. In his latest drama (also partnered on Netflix for simultaneous broadcast) Man to Man, he is seen using the CT60 in rose gold. He actually uses the chronograph function in the show too. Not the first watch I'd associate with a spy or secret agent, but I guess it works.


I'll have to point my wife to that program.

We're watching "Can we have dinner?" with Kang Ho-Dong and Lee Kyong-Gyu (if I spelled it right). They go to a neighborhood somewhere, knock on doors, and ask if they can visit for dinner. Love watching the show even though they're not showing watches at all (although I just spotted a Monaco on Kyong-Gyu's wrist!).


----------



## reirei

icn_ord said:


> View attachment 11238658
> 
> 
> Anybody? Reverso? Cartier?


His new music isn't the fire his older was, and he's a bit of a jerk to girls, but damn can that boy wear a watch and take a good photo

Sent from NERV


----------



## steinbeck

ultra7k said:


> Korean actor Park Hae Jin seems to be promoting the Tiffany line of watches. In his latest drama (also partnered on Netflix for simultaneous broadcast) Man to Man, he is seen using the CT60 in rose gold. He actually uses the chronograph function in the show too. Not the first watch I'd associate with a spy or secret agent, but I guess it works.


This belongs to the Watches in Movies and TV Shows thread.


----------



## NightOwl

Hmm.......

I recall Pierce Brosnan signing on to be Speake-Marin's brand ambassador a few years ago. He's still under contract according to the Speake-Marin website which has him listed as their world wide brand ambassador.

But at a recent benefit last week, he's sporting a throwback from his 007 Omega days. 








Obviously a SMP and probably from his personal collection as his Omega endorsement deal expired over a decade ago. I just assumed Speake-Marin's contract with Brosnan was an exclusive deal but I guess not. Unless he pulled a Charlize Theron and breached his watch brand endorsement contract.


----------



## jjluca26

watchmanee said:


> I have an idea for fun.
> 
> Let's track celebrities and what watches they are wearing.
> 
> I'm going to start, I hope this continues ... :-!
> 
> *Sylvester Stallone* with his *Panerai Submersible*


Nice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjluca26

Nice


----------



## MIG33

The fifth installment of the Disney big screen franchise finally landed in Los Angeles Thursday night after premieres in Shanghai, China, and at Disneyland Paris in France

Read more: Johnny Depp at Dead Men Tell No Tales Hollywood premiere | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## hantms

Are we not doing this? I did look, please tell me we're doing this.. It looks a bit Cartier Pasha.. Is it?


----------



## MIG33

*Ridley Scott* returns to the universe he created in *ALIEN* with *ALIEN*: *COVENANT

*


----------



## MIG33

US President Donald Trump listens to US Secretary of State Rex Tillerson during a meeting with leaders of the Gulf Cooperation Council at the King Abdulaziz Conference Center in Riyadh on May 21, 2017.


----------



## MIG33

​Jessica Chastain to Play Ingrid Bergman in New Film


----------



## MIG33

Chopard Men's Imperiale Mother-Of-Pearl Dial


----------



## Simao

Not sure if it was shown before, but Usher in the MV for the song Yeah! wears what looks like a Tag Monaco:


----------



## mrwatchusername

Luke Smith, the Director of Destiny 2 wears a Tudor Heritage Blue Chrono


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Simao said:


> Not sure if it was shown before, but Usher in the MV for the song Yeah! wears what looks like a Tag Monaco:


I think that's a swing and a miss... looks RM shaped to me and the subs are wrong for a Monaco.


----------



## Simao

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I think that's a swing and a miss... looks RM shaped to me and the subs are wrong for a Monaco.


Could very well be a RM. Unfortunately this is the highest quality of the video (there used be a HD version which YT took down, because why not). I'm looking at it now, and like you've said the subs don't match the Tag. That's what came first to my mind because of the shape, but that's what happens when one assumes....


----------



## georges zaslavsky

Olivia Benson from law & order svu wears a Breitling Chronomat


----------



## yankeexpress

Dustin Hoffman's black MRW










MRW-200 is quartz with day & date


----------



## maylebox

yankeexpress said:


> Dustin Hoffman's black MRW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MRW-200 is quartz with day & date


 Nice MRW but I would rather have that Hook pinball machine


----------



## MIG33

'The Wizard of Lies' Star Robert De Niro on Whether Bernie Madoff Is a Sociopathhttp://variety.com/2017/tv/news/wizard-of-lies-robert-de-niro-1201960665/


----------



## MIG33

Hugh Grant returns to the small screen in political drama serieshttp://www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk/entertainment/news/hugh-grant-returns-to-the-small-screen-in-political-drama-series-35745655.html


----------



## MIG33

Nicolas Cage Joins "Red Squad" & "Zander"http://www.darkhorizons.com/nicolas-cage-joins-red-squad-zander/


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

156 pages of some nice time pieces. Gotta wonder the percentage of these peeps who even realize what is on their wrist. Or if they even have a wrist (cocaine is a helluva drug).


----------



## BarracksSi

_



Last edited by RonaldUlyssesSwanson; 1 Hour Ago at

Click to expand...

_


> _16:36__. _*Reason:*_ Yo couch_


_

_HAAAAAAAAA!!

Best reason ever


----------



## MIG33

Chris Pratt Hypes 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2': "Everyone Will Get Pregnant"http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/chris-pratt-hypes-guardians-galaxy-vol-2-will-get-pregnant-988134


----------



## MIG33

_*Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 *_director James Gunn has an opinion on what should happen to a person being sued over texting at a recent screening of his blockbuster movie. Released in U.S. theaters earlier this month, _Vol. 2_ raked in $145 million domestically during its opening frame before adding $63 million to its coffers over its second weekend; allowing the film to pass more than $246 million at the U.S. box office alone in under two weeks.
http://screenrant.com/james-gunn-guardians-galaxy-2-texting-lawsuit/


----------



## BarracksSi

Are we getting spammed?


----------



## MIG33

Gerard Pique backs Ernesto Valverde to be new Barcelona head coach with announcement expected on Mondayhttp://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/european/gerard-pique-ernesto-valverde-new-barcelona-head-coach-announcement-expected-monday-a7753891.html


----------



## MIG33

Chris Hemsworth


----------



## MIG33

'You can't blend in when you were born to stand out': Julia Roberts and Owen Wilson star in heartwarming Wonder trailer with Room actor Jacob Tremblay

Read more: Julia Roberts and Owen Wilson star in Wonder trailer | Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## MIG33

When does Taboo season 2 start? BBC release date, cast, and more on Tom Hardy serieshttp://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv-radio/771637/Taboo-season-2-BBC-release-date-cast-Tom-Hardy-Jonathan-Pryce


----------



## MIG33

*Edward Christopher "Ed" Sheeran (born 17 February 1991)[SUP][5][/SUP] is an English singer-songwriter, guitarist and record producer. He was born in Halifax, West Yorkshire, and raised in Framlingham, Suffolk. He attended the Academy of Contemporary Music in Guildford, Surrey, as an undergraduate from the age of 18 in autumn 2009.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] In early 2011, Sheeran independently released the extended play, No. 5 Collaborations Project, which caught the attention of Elton John and Jamie Foxx. After signing with Asylum Records, his debut album, + (read as "plus"), was released on 9 September 2011 and has since been certified seven-times platinum in the UK. The album contains the single "The A Team", which earned him the Ivor Novello Award for Best Song Musically and Lyrically.[SUP][8][/SUP] In 2012, Sheeran won the Brit Awards for Best British Male Solo Artist and British Breakthrough Act.[SUP][9]
[/SUP]*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Sheeran


----------



## Simao

I'm curious, does anyone know what Elton John might be wearing in the music video for I'm Still Standing?


----------



## MIG33

Robert Downey Jr. invites you to visit the 'Avengers' sethttp://www.fox25boston.com/entertainment/robert-downey-jr-invites-you-to-visit-the-avengers-set/521423481


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Just caught, Baywatch (save your money and rent it) and close to the begining, a Tag figures quite prominently. There is a scene where a watch box comes out, I lean over to the wife and say it's a watch, rather excitedly. Then was disappointed to see it was a Tag and get this... it was just briefly flashed and it was upside down in the case, I believe.

Don't give me any crap about it being, "just a Tag", but it was supposed to be some kind of pay off. If your going to try and pay me off... don't use a Tag. It also had a brief mention later in the movie.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

MIG33 said:


> *Edward Christopher "Ed" Sheeran (born 17 February 1991)[SUP][5][/SUP] is an English singer-songwriter, guitarist and record producer. He was born in Halifax, West Yorkshire, and raised in Framlingham, Suffolk. He attended the Academy of Contemporary Music in Guildford, Surrey, as an undergraduate from the age of 18 in autumn 2009.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] In early 2011, Sheeran independently released the extended play, No. 5 Collaborations Project, which caught the attention of Elton John and Jamie Foxx. After signing with Asylum Records, his debut album, + (read as "plus"), was released on 9 September 2011 and has since been certified seven-times platinum in the UK. The album contains the single "The A Team", which earned him the Ivor Novello Award for Best Song Musically and Lyrically.[SUP][8][/SUP] In 2012, Sheeran won the Brit Awards for Best British Male Solo Artist and British Breakthrough Act.[SUP][9]
> [/SUP]*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Sheeran


What's Sheeran showing here... like $2M worth of watches?? Depending on what you value some of these at, esp the Patek Rattrapant and a couple of others! You could probably bribe me with any of these... well, maybe not the Hublots.


----------



## watchmego3000

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> What's Sheeran showing here... like $2M worth of watches?? Depending on what you value some of these at, esp the Patek Rattrapant and a couple of others! You could probably bribe me with any of these... well, maybe not the Hublots.


Impressive indeed. Unfortunately he put the Daytona on a bund strap, but since he's apparently Canadian, I will strike it from the record.


----------



## MIG33




----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

MIG33 said:


>


Is that The Stig??

Nice how he gets a watch (an AP?) to match his tats!


----------



## steinbeck

Simao said:


> I'm curious, does anyone know what Elton John might be wearing in the music video for I'm Still Standing?
> 
> View attachment 11948842


Looks like a two-tone Cartier Santos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

Aaron Ramsey fires Arsenal to FA Cup final win over 10-man Chelseahttps://www.theguardian.com/football/2017/may/27/arsenal-chelsea-fa-cup-final-match-report


----------



## MIG33

Arsene Wenger's FA Cup finals at Arsenal ranked by entertainment valuehttp://www.telegraph.co.uk/football/2017/05/27/arsene-wengers-fa-cup-finals-arsenal-ranked-entertainment-value/


----------



## MIG33

Theresa May says she wants Britain to 'lead the world in preventing tourism'http://www.businessinsider.com/theresa-may-in-wales-britain-to-lead-the-world-preventing-tourism-2017-5


----------



## Poppy-G

Amazing thread kept clicking for one more page, thanks Mig33 especially the politicians and business people are interesting instead of the usual 'celebs'


----------



## MIG33

Gerard Butler


----------



## MIG33

*Putin *


----------



## Bradjhomes

Let's keep the politics out of it please. Just the watches and the people will do.


----------



## ultra7k

BarracksSi said:


> I'll have to point my wife to that program.
> 
> We're watching "Can we have dinner?" with Kang Ho-Dong and Lee Kyong-Gyu (if I spelled it right). They go to a neighborhood somewhere, knock on doors, and ask if they can visit for dinner. Love watching the show even though they're not showing watches at all (although I just spotted a Monaco on Kyong-Gyu's wrist!).


Yeah solid show to see what people eat haha.

In later episodes of Man to Man, Park is wearing what looks to be a Omega Seamaster, though it can be kind of hard to make out. At least I think it's a SM 300, based on the lugs but I could be way off base.


----------



## BarracksSi

ultra7k said:


> Yeah solid show to see what people eat haha.
> 
> In later episodes of Man to Man, Park is wearing what looks to be a Omega Seamaster, though it can be kind of hard to make out. At least I think it's a SM 300, based on the lugs but I could be way off base.


We haven't seen it yet, but I found this pic on Instagram of Park wearing a Tiffany East-West (which is cool, 'cuz it's my wife's favorite "high end" jewelry brand:

__
http://instagr.am/p/BTDhSzxAd64/

("high end" being a relative term, of course)


----------



## MIG33

_*Split* is a 2016 American psychological horror-thriller film written and directed by M. Night Shyamalan.[SUP][3][/SUP] The film stars James McAvoy, Anya Taylor-Joy, and Betty Buckley, and follows Kevin Wendell Crumb, a man with 23 different personalities who kidnaps and imprisons three teenage girls in an isolated underground facility.
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Split_(2016_American_film)

_ M. Night Shyamalan

_

















James McAvoy


----------



## MIG33

Dan Stevens


----------



## MIG33

Manchester United transfer target Antoine Griezmann tells Atletico Madrid he wants to leavehttp://www.independent.co.uk/sport/football/transfers/manchester-united-transfer-target-antoine-griezmann-tells-atletico-madrid-he-wants-to-leave-a7763676.html


----------



## MIG33

Real Madrid's Gareth Bale admits he may not start Champions League final


----------



## MIG33

Adam Levine


----------



## MIG33

Bruno Mars


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Re: Adam Levine, I'm impressed. He isn't just wearing generic rolexes, those are unique and vintage models! Well done


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Incredible taste as always



MIG33 said:


> *Putin *


----------



## MIG33

Simao said:


> Not sure if it was shown before, but Usher in the MV for the song Yeah! wears what looks like a Tag Monaco:










POLANTI 







MENS 3 TIME ZONE


----------



## MIG33

Usher


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Nikolaj Coster-Waldau*


----------



## MIG33

Jerry Lewis
[/COLOR]


----------



## Raza

MIG33 said:


> *Edward Christopher "Ed" Sheeran (born 17 February 1991)[SUP][5][/SUP] is an English singer-songwriter, guitarist and record producer. He was born in Halifax, West Yorkshire, and raised in Framlingham, Suffolk. He attended the Academy of Contemporary Music in Guildford, Surrey, as an undergraduate from the age of 18 in autumn 2009.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] In early 2011, Sheeran independently released the extended play, No. 5 Collaborations Project, which caught the attention of Elton John and Jamie Foxx. After signing with Asylum Records, his debut album, + (read as "plus"), was released on 9 September 2011 and has since been certified seven-times platinum in the UK. The album contains the single "The A Team", which earned him the Ivor Novello Award for Best Song Musically and Lyrically.[SUP][8][/SUP] In 2012, Sheeran won the Brit Awards for Best British Male Solo Artist and British Breakthrough Act.[SUP][9]
> [/SUP]*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Sheeran


For a guy who seemingly has never paid for a proper haircut, he certainly has a lot of money in watches.


----------



## MIG33

Zachary Quinto


----------



## BarracksSi

I really like Quinto's taste in watches.


----------



## MIG33

Charlie Puth


----------



## MIG33

Jason Derulo


----------



## MIG33

David Hasselhoff


----------



## BarracksSi

And in the opposite direction from Quinto, we have The Hoff's monstrosity, straight from the shelves of Kohl's...


----------



## DantonIzzo

TJ Miller wore a Rolex Kermet on an episode of Crashing (HBO).


----------



## MIG33

Sergio Ramos


----------



## Raza

Audemars and Hublot seem pretty popular with footballers. Rolex usually isn't. Though I saw that Steven Gerrard just picked up a new Seadweller 43mm, I believe I saw Adam Lallana wearing a Daytona in a press shot a while back. And Jurgen Klopp wears an IWC Ingenieur. You don't see a lot of bracelets on EPL managers. Like four Watford managers ago, I do remember see Quique Sanchez Flores in a Rolex Submariner, a Date model, I think. Jose Mourinho is an Hublot ambassador, if I recall correctly, Radamel Falcao as well.


----------



## Tommywine0

BarracksSi said:


> I really like Quinto's taste in watches.


I'm really liking the Cartier Drive! I've got a major thing going for cushion cases right now...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Tommywine0 said:


> I'm really liking the Cartier Drive! I've got a major thing going for cushion cases right now...


I wasn't one way or the other about the Drive until I caught it at the right angle in a shop window last year. Now it's on my shortlist.


----------



## Vlance

The watch taste of rappers leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Tommywine0

BarracksSi said:


> I wasn't one way or the other about the Drive until I caught it at the right angle in a shop window last year. Now it's on my shortlist.


I've never been drawn to guilloche. But there's something about it on the Drive & Reverso that now trigger something for me. 
The Drive is stunning, imo.


----------



## Syaoran Li

Hey folks,

I'm curious if anyone knows what Dominic Purcell (the Lincoln Burrows character) is wearing in the Prison Break revival? I've poked around abit but I can't seem to find t.


----------



## Raza

Tommywine0 said:


> I've never been drawn to guilloche. But there's something about it on the Drive & Reverso that now trigger something for me.
> The Drive is stunning, imo.


Make sure you try the Reverso on before you do something crazy like buy one. They aren't suitable for every wrist. The bigger model fits my wrist okay, but is flanked on both sides by weird untanned skin where my normal shaped watches normally would be.


----------



## mrwatchusername

Raza said:


> Audemars and Hublot seem pretty popular with footballers. Rolex usually isn't. Though I saw that Steven Gerrard just picked up a new Seadweller 43mm, I believe I saw Adam Lallana wearing a Daytona in a press shot a while back. And Jurgen Klopp wears an IWC Ingenieur. You don't see a lot of bracelets on EPL managers. Like four Watford managers ago, I do remember see Quique Sanchez Flores in a Rolex Submariner, a Date model, I think. Jose Mourinho is an Hublot ambassador, if I recall correctly, Radamel Falcao as well.


This articled from the Daily Mail in December 2016 compiling the watches worn by Premier League managers may interest you: -

Sean Dyche is top of the Premier League clocks with a £45,000 watch while Bob Bradley ran out of time at Swansea this week donning a £40 timepiece | Daily Mail Online


----------



## MIG33

Syaoran Li said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I'm curious if anyone knows what Dominic Purcell (the Lincoln Burrows character) is wearing in the Prison Break revival? I've poked around abit but I can't seem to find t.
> 
> View attachment 12028258
> View attachment 12028266
> View attachment 12028274










Bausele Terra Australis
https://www.bauseleusa.com/terra-australis


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron
> 
> Chris Evans


----------



## MIG33

Ryan Reynolds
]


----------



## Raza

dsabinojr said:


> This articled from the Daily Mail in December 2016 compiling the watches worn by Premier League managers may interest you: -
> 
> Sean Dyche is top of the Premier League clocks with a £45,000 watch while Bob Bradley ran out of time at Swansea this week donning a £40 timepiece | Daily Mail Online


Interesting! Thanks for posting.

Although, they may need some work on their IDs. That's clearly a Planet Ocean, not a DeepSea.


----------



## ajn3323

bunjamin said:


> Whichever it is, the other is probably in his home. Mayer owns all the watches.


Haven't been able to get a defining still shot from the past week but Mayer appears to be sporting this on the current Dead & Company tour: Patek Aquanaut with green strap.









(Not his or my wrist!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## plastique999

Wow Ed Sheeran's collection is amazing! Gonna see him in concert in a few months. 


Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Quentin Tarantino


----------



## Gunnar_917

MIG33 said:


> Adam Levine


I didn't realise he had four Paul Newmans.

I knew he had a panda and a gold one but not panda and reverse panda in steel and gold


----------



## MIG33




----------



## Maxy

MIG33 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger


What's up with the Invictas? Is Arnold the brand ambassador for Invicta??


----------



## MIG33

Arnold recalls that even back then, he felt disappointed with the timepiece options available to him. "I hate it when watches get lost on my wrist," he says, when explaining his preference for larger watches. Arnold has impressively wide wrists and very large hands, so anything under 45mm wide simply looks petite on him. It isn't that Schwarzenegger likes large watches per se, but rather that he likes timepieces which proportionally look good on him. If he were half the size, he would probably be wearing smaller timepieces.
http://www.ablogtowatch.com/arnold-schwarzenegger-watch-brand-debuts-2015/


----------



## MIG33

Sylvester Stallone


----------



## BSOJ

Did not know Panerai did make Radiomir with Crown guard? Like Stallones third one from the top. I alwyas thought this was the difference between Radiomir and Luminor. That just Luminor had Crown guard.


----------



## Raza

BSOJ said:


> Did not know Panerai did make Radiomir with Crown guard? Like Stallones third one from the top. I alwyas thought this was the difference between Radiomir and Luminor. That just Luminor had Crown guard.


Yeah, I've never seen that model before.


----------



## Ottski44

MIG33 said:


> Sylvester Stallone


Wow. Impressive collection for the most part.


----------



## Tjdt92

What does james may from top gear wear?


----------



## MIG33

*Jason Statham*


----------



## MIG33

Tjdt92 said:


> What does james may from top gear wear?


Watching Celeb Watches:Top Gear's Jeremy, Richard & James | The James May Board


----------



## MIG33

Sting


----------



## ajn3323

ajn3323 said:


> Haven't been able to get a defining still shot from the past week but John Mayer appears to be sporting this on the current Dead & Company tour: Patek Aquanaut with green strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Not his or my wrist!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And here's a snap of John Mayer from last weeks Dead & Company show in the Bay Area...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33




----------



## ajn3323

Can't get anything by you mig33 - for real


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

ajn3323 said:


> Can't get anything by you mig33 - for real
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

Michael Douglas


----------



## RumbleOfThunder

Great work MIG. Sheeran's collection is damn impressive. I'm wondering, are there any celebs that don't have a less obvious WUS favourite, like a Grand Seiko for example? I don't recall seeing any.


----------



## MIG33

*Luca Cordero di Montezemolo, born 31 August 1947) is an Italian businessman, former Chairman of Ferrari, and formerly Chairman of Fiat S.p.A. and President of Confindustria and FIEG

*


----------



## MIG33

Luc Besson


----------



## MIG33

Richard Branson


----------



## MIG33

Elton John


----------



## MIG33

Bette Midler


----------



## MIG33

Liam Neeson


----------



## MIG33

*Julie Andrews*


----------



## MIG33

Conor McGregor


----------



## vistar

Michael Kelly/Doug Stamper from House of Cards rocking a Breitling Navitimer


----------



## MIG33

*Floyd* Joy *Mayweather Jr

*


----------



## BarracksSi

Well, I gotta respect Mayweather for sticking with a theme.

(that, and he can easily kick my ass  )


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Just proves my theory that there in nothing to respect about Mayweather. It takes skill to screw up a classic G-Shock.


----------



## BarracksSi

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Just proves my theory that there in nothing to respect about Mayweather. It takes skill to screw up a classic G-Shock.


I had to look again. I totally missed the G.


----------



## tassbg

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Just proves my theory that there in nothing to respect about Mayweather. It takes skill to screw up a classic G-Shock.


He proves that you can buy everything ,but you can't buy style 

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

Manny Pacquiao


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Jamie Foxx


----------



## lvt

Poor guys, they have nothing but money.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

lvt said:


> Poor guys, they have nothing but money.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Jeremy Renner


----------



## mcbowflex

I cant find a still image of it, but James Murray from Impractical Jokers has a Roger Dubois of some sort. I believe it's an easy diver but I think there may be another model with the 3 lug design as well.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Jeremy Renner- Very much up my alley. Refined dressy pieces


----------



## MIG33

*Simon John Charles Le Bon (born 27 October 1958) is an English musician, best known as the lead singer, lyricist and musician of the band Duran Duran and its offshoot, 
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simon_Le_Bon


----------



## MIG33

*Spandau Ballet /ˈspændaʊ ˈbæl.eɪ/ are an English band formed in London in 1979. The band were inspired by, and an integral part of, the New Romantic movement. They became one of the most successful groups to emerge during the New Romantic era. The band's classic line-up features brothers Gary Kemp and Martin Kemp on guitars, vocalist Tony Hadley, saxophonist Steve Norman and drummer John Keeble.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spandau_Ballet


----------



## MIG33

*Magne Furuholmen (born November 1, 1962) is a Norwegian musician and visual artist. Furuholmen, better known to music fans by his stage name Mags, is the keyboardist of the synthpop/rock band A-ha, and co-wrote many of the band's hits including "Take on Me", "Stay on These Roads", "Manhattan Skyline", "Cry Wolf", "Forever Not Yours", "Analogue (All I Want)", and "Foot of the Mountain".
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magne_Furuholmen


----------



## MIG33

*Peter **Frampton

*


----------



## MIG33

*Richard Paul Ashcroft (born 11 September 1971) is an English singer and songwriter. He was the lead singer and occasional rhythm guitarist of the alternative rock band The Verve from their formation in 1990 until their original split in 1999.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Ashcroft


----------



## VicLeChic

MIG33 said:


> *Richard Paul Ashcroft (born 11 September 1971) is an English singer and songwriter. He was the lead singer and occasional rhythm guitarist of the alternative rock band The Verve from their formation in 1990 until their original split in 1999.
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Ashcroft


The Verve, one of my favorite bands! Richard Ashcroft is such a great solo singer too.


----------



## MIG33

*Stephen Paul Manderson (born 27 November 1983), better known by his stage name Professor Green or simply Pro Green, is an English rapper, singer, songwriter, actor and television personality from London.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professor_Green


----------



## MichaelKG

CRAZYBUBBA said:


> Jeremy Renner- Very much up my alley. Refined dressy pieces


It kinda amazed me how he wears all these brands such as Piaget, Cartier, Roger Dubuis, JLC, Montblanc, LU Chopard. I wonder if this is some kind of deal or if he owns them/actually chose them himself.


----------



## londonflash

MIG33 said:


> *Stephen Paul Manderson (born 27 November 1983), better known by his stage name Professor Green or simply Pro Green, is an English rapper, singer, songwriter, actor and television personality from London.
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Professor_Green


I saw that geezer buying a bath in my local Homebase once. Wasn't into watches at the time so didn't check out his watch.


----------



## MIG33

Avicii*Tim Bergling (Swedish pronunciation: [tɪm ˈbærjˈlɪŋ]; born 8 September 1989), better known by his stage name Avicii (/əˈviːtʃi/, ə-VEE-chee; Swedish pronunciation: [aˈvɪtɕɪ], stylized as ΛVICII and ◢ ◤), is a Swedish musician, DJ, remixer and record producer.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avicii


----------



## Davidka

BarracksSi said:


> Well, I gotta respect Mayweather for sticking with a theme.
> 
> (that, and he can easily kick my ass  )


Diamonds are a girl's best friend...

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

Not much Tissot or Bulova or Seiko either....


----------



## Nikita70

MIG33 said:


> *Magne Furuholmen (born November 1, 1962) is a Norwegian musician and visual artist. Furuholmen, better known to music fans by his stage name Mags, is the keyboardist of the synthpop/rock band A-ha, and co-wrote many of the band's hits including "Take on Me", "Stay on These Roads", "Manhattan Skyline", "Cry Wolf", "Forever Not Yours", "Analogue (All I Want)", and "Foot of the Mountain".
> *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magne_Furuholmen


He was was the top grossing musician in 2016. Very diversified, smart fellow. I've been a fan since 1985.


----------



## MIG33

*Pierre David Guetta* (French pronunciation: [david geta]; born 7 November 1967) is a French DJ, record producer, remixer, and songwriter. He co-founded Gum Productions with Lisa Dodgson and released his first album, _Just a Little More Love_, in 2002. Later, he released _Guetta Blaster_ (2004) and _Pop Life_ (2007).
Guetta achieved mainstream success with his 2009 album _One Love_ which included the hit singles "When Love Takes Over", "Gettin' Over You", "Sexy .....", and "Memories", the first three of which reached number one in the United Kingdom. The 2011 follow-up album, _Nothing but the Beat_, continued this success, containing the hit singles "Where Them Girls At", "Little Bad Girl", "Without You", "Titanium", and "Turn Me On". He is among the first DJs to get into the EDM scene and is known as the "Grandfather of EDM".[SUP][3][/SUP]
Guetta has sold over nine million albums and 30 million singles worldwide.[SUP][4][/SUP] In 2011 Guetta was voted as the number one DJ in the 'DJ Mag Top 100 DJs' fan poll.[SUP][5][/SUP]
In 2013, _Billboard_ crowned "When Love Takes Over" as the number one dance-pop collaboration of all time
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Guetta


----------



## MIG33

*Pink Floyd were an English rock band formed in London. They achieved international acclaim with their progressive and psychedelic music. Distinguished by their use of philosophical lyrics, sonic experimentation, extended compositions and elaborate live shows, they are one of the most commercially successful and influential groups in the history of popular music.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink_Floyd

Roger Waters










Nicholas Mason


----------



## MIG33

*Paul Waaktaar-Savoy (born Pål Waaktaar Gamst, 6 September 1961) is a Norwegian musician and songwriter. He was named Knights First Class of the Order of St. Olav by King Harald for his services to Norwegian music and his international success. Pål Savoy is best known for his work as the main songwriter and guitarist in the Norwegian pop band A-ha. 
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Waaktaar-Savoy


----------



## macchina

MIG33 said:


> *Peter **Frampton
> 
> *


Weird story but I work with his brother. He's a real down-to-Earth guy who you'd never expect was Peter's brother... I don't know what watch he wears but his boss wears a Rolex Daytona.


----------



## PratikSingh

Hello,

Could someone please help me identify the watch Stephen Colbert is wearing in this episode?

www[dot]youtube[dot]com/watch?v=qzUjAYnV4g8&t=59s

It can be seen at these times in the video-> 2:56; 3:01; 4:27


----------



## MIG33

PratikSingh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Could someone please help me identify the watch Stephen Colbert is wearing in this episode?
> 
> www[dot]youtube[dot]com/watch?v=qzUjAYnV4g8&t=59s
> 
> It can be seen at these times in the video-> 2:56; 3:01; 4:27


----------



## MIG33

*Alan Parsons (born 20 December 1948[SUP][1][/SUP]) is an English audio engineer, songwriter, musician, and record producer. He was involved with the production of several significant albums, including the Beatles' Abbey Road and Let It Be, and the art rock band Ambrosia's debut album Ambrosia as well as Pink Floyd's The Dark Side of the Moon for which Pink Floyd credit him as an important contributor. Parsons' own group, the Alan Parsons Project, as well as his subsequent solo recordings, have also been successful commercially.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alan_Parsons


----------



## MIG33

*Gregory Stuart "Greg" Lake (10 November 1947 - 7 December 2016) was an English bassist, guitarist, singer, songwriter, and producer who gained prominence as a founder member of the progressive rock bands King Crimson and Emerson, Lake & Palmer (ELP).
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Lake


----------



## RumbleOfThunder

londonflash said:


> I saw that geezer buying a bath in my local Homebase once. Wasn't into watches at the time so didn't check out his watch.


He still isn't by the looks of things!


----------



## RumbleOfThunder

Jeez Renner has some tekkers alright. Love how the list ended with Invicta!


----------



## Nikita70

APP is in my top five artists ever. Just viewed the bluray concert a few nights ago, I was wondering what watch he was wearing.


----------



## MIG33

*Michael Gordon Oldfield (born 15 May 1953) is an English musician and composer. His work blends progressive rock with world, folk, classical, electronic, ambient, and new-age music. His biggest commercial success is the 1973 album Tubular Bells - which launched Virgin Records and became a hit in America after its opening was used as the theme for the film The Exorcist. He recorded the 1983 hit single "Moonlight Shadow"[SUP][1][/SUP] and a rendition of the Christmas piece "In Dulci Jubilo".
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Oldfield


----------



## MIG33

*OneRepublic is an American pop rock band formed in Colorado Springs, Colorado[SUP][2][/SUP] in 2002 by lead vocalist Ryan Tedder and guitarist Zach Filkins. It also currently consists of guitarist Drew Brown, bassist and cellist Brent Kutzle, and drummer Eddie Fisher. 
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OneRepublic








https://www.tagheuer.com/en/onerepublic


----------



## MIG33

Jeff Goldblum


----------



## VicLeChic

Sandra Bullock wearing a Daytona. Told you its a girl's watch


----------



## ajn3323

ajn3323 said:


> And here's a snap of John Mayer from last weeks Dead & Company show in the Bay Area...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


About a week ago and still on tour with Dead & Company, John Mayer switched from the PP Aquanaut to a Rolex GMT BLRO. Here's last night pic between sets at their show outside of Washington DC with Bob Weir, Sen. Al Franken, and Mickey Hart.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

*Ian Scott Anderson, MBE (born 10 August 1947) is a Scottish-born musician, singer, songwriter and multi-instrumentalist best known for his work as the lead vocalist, flautist and acoustic guitarist of British rock band Jethro Tull. Anderson plays several other musical instruments, including keyboards, bass guitar, bouzouki, balalaika, saxophone, harmonica, and a variety of whistles. His solo work began with the 1983 album Walk into Light, and since then he released another five works, including the sequel to the Jethro Tull album Thick as a Brick (1972) in 2012, entitled Thick as a Brick 2.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ian_Anderson


----------



## MIG33

*Robert Peter "Robbie" Williams (born 13 February 1974) is an English singer, songwriter and actor. He was a member of the pop group Take That from 1990 to 1995 and again from 2009 to 2012. He has also had commercial success as a solo artist.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robbie_Williams


----------



## Oicu812

Raza said:


> Yeah, I've never seen that model before.


This model is called the Egiziano, which means Egyptian. Made for the Egyptian naval forces by Panerai, originally. VERY cool watch, and *60mm* wide. Not even moderately affordable, the modern version is the PAM 341 which hovers around $20,000 - $30,000.


----------



## MIG33

*Pharrell Lanscilo Williams *born April 5, 1973) is an American singer-songwriter, rapper, record producer, and film producer.
Williams and Chad Hugo make up the record production duo The Neptunes, producing soul, hip hop and R&B music. He is the lead vocalist and drummer of the rock-funk-hip hop band N*E*R*D, that he formed with Hugo and childhood friend, Shay Haley. He released his first single, "Frontin'", in 2003 and followed up with his debut solo album, _In My Mind_ in 2006.[SUP][2][/SUP] His second album, _Girl_, was released on March 3, 2014.[SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP] This album was preceded by the commercially successful single, "Happy". As part of the Neptunes, Williams has produced numerous hit singles for various recording artists.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pharrell_Williams


----------



## MIG33

*Adam Richard Wiles (born 17 January 1984), known professionally as Calvin Harris, is a Scottish record producer, DJ, singer and songwriter. His debut studio album I Created Disco was released in June 2007, and was the precursor to his UK top 10 singles "Acceptable in the 80s" and "The Girls". In 2009, Harris released his second studio album Ready for the Weekend, which debuted at number one on the UK Albums Chart and was later certified gold by the British Phonographic Industry within two months of its release. Its lead single "I'm Not Alone" became his first number-one single on the UK Singles Chart.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Calvin_Harris


----------



## MIG33

*Onika Tanya Maraj (born December 8, 1982), known professionally as Nicki Minaj (English: /nɪkɪ mɪˈnɑːʒ/), is a Trinidadian-born American rapper, singer, songwriter and model.[SUP][2][/SUP][SUP][3][/SUP][SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP][SUP][6][/SUP] Born in Saint James, Trinidad and Tobago (a district of Trinidad's capital Port of Spain) and raised in South Jamaica, Queens, New York, Minaj earned public attention after releasing three mixtapes between 2007 and 2009. She has been signed to Young Money Entertainment since 2009.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicki_Minaj


----------



## MIG33

*Bon Jovi is an American rock band from Sayreville, New Jersey. Formed in 1983, Bon Jovi consists of lead singer and namesake Jon Bon Jovi, pianist and keyboardist David Bryan, drummer Tico Torres, lead guitarist Phil X, and bassist Hugh McDonald.[SUP][1][/SUP] The band's lineup has remained mostly static during its history, with the only exceptions being the 1994 dismissal of bass player Alec John Such, who was unofficially replaced by Hugh McDonald, and the departure of longtime guitarist and co-songwriter Richie Sambora in 2013. Phil X and McDonald both became official members in 2016.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bon_Jovi


----------



## MIG33

*Brian Francis Johnson (born 5 October 1947) is an English singer and songwriter. In 1980, he became the third lead singer of the Australian rock band AC/DC after the death of their second and most notable lead singer Bon Scott. He and the rest of the band were inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame in 2003. In March 2016, Johnson stepped down from touring on the Rock or Bust World Tour due to hearing problems. On 20 May 2016, Johnson stated in an interview "I've had a pretty good run" in AC/DC and implied that he might not be returning by saying "I'm just thankful, really, that I came out of it in one piece."[SUP][
[/SUP]*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brian_Johnson


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Re: Jeff Goldblum's Junghans watches
Atypical choice, I guess he's a watch guy!


----------



## MIG33

*John Mayer
*


----------



## MIG33

*Justin Timberlake

*


----------



## Elisio Floren

John Mayer has the best taste for watches than every other famous posted here (in my opinion, of course)


----------



## BarracksSi

Elisio Floren said:


> John Mayer has the best taste for watches than every other famous posted here (in my opinion, of course)


Except Zachary Quinto (IMO, too).

I'd have to search back a bit, but MIG33 posted him with a clean Piaget, a vintage-ish Datejust, and a third low-key watch.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Jared Padalecki
> 
> is this supernatural?


----------



## Sevenmack

MIG33 said:


>


Jared is also famous for this encounter with a Dodgers fan who was wearing a Steinhart. They ended up comparing watches.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Watches/comments/331a72


----------



## Sevenmack

BarracksSi said:


> Except Zachary Quinto (IMO, too).


Renner does it better, in my opinion. Especially the Monaco and the IWC with the sub seconds.



MIG33 said:


>


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Jensen Ackles


----------



## MIG33

David Giuntoli


----------



## MIG33

Mark Wahlberg


----------



## MIG33

Michael Bay


----------



## Sir-Guy

I wonder, after Michael Bay takes off his watches, do they explode as he walks away in slow motion?


----------



## BarracksSi

Tony Fadell, former Apple iPod executive, is wearing something interesting here:
How the iPhone Was Born: Inside Stories of Missteps and Triumphs


----------



## Sir-Guy

Kind of fitting! A "smart watch" look that's anything but.


----------



## MIG33

*Bradley Cooper
*









*

*


----------



## Davidka

BarracksSi said:


> Tony Fadell, former Apple iPod executive, is wearing something interesting here:
> How the iPhone Was Born: Inside Stories of Missteps and Triumphs





Sir-Guy said:


> Kind of fitting! A "smart watch" look that's anything but.


Is he wearing the watch upside down?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Davidka said:


> Is he wearing the watch upside down?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Probably not. It's a Ressence Type 1². The subdials are discs (including the minute hand) that each move on their own. Check it out. Very cool, and traditionally powered too (base is actually an ETA 2824-2, though just barely).










https://ressencewatches.com/watches/type-1-2


----------



## BarracksSi

Yuppers, that's a Ressence. I realized it after I cropped & resized for the closeup pic.


----------



## georges zaslavsky

We have a celibrity on board who is probably and more than certainly an actress, it is member Willa Long time coming / introduction Female members? - Page 4


----------



## MIG33

Robert Downey, Jr.










[video=dailymotion;x41z8]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x41z8_robert-palmer-simply-irresistible_music[/video]








*Robert Palmer*


----------



## atdegs

Surprised it looks like nobody has mentioned Martin Sheen's Omega De Ville in The West Wing. I think Josh has a Tag and Sam has a Rolex.


----------



## MIG33

Mike Posner


----------



## Davidka

Sir-Guy said:


> Probably not. It's a Ressence Type 1². The subdials are discs (including the minute hand) that each move on their own. Check it out. Very cool, and traditionally powered too (base is actually an ETA 2824-2, though just barely).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://ressencewatches.com/watches/type-1-2


Thanks for the info. Cool watch.

The only problem with this great thread is that while it has a lot of information about the celebs it had none about the watches.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

*Tom Holland *


----------



## MIG33

*Rihanna
*













*

*


----------



## Raza

Sir-Guy said:


> I wonder, after Michael Bay takes off his watches, do they explode as he walks away in slow motion?


No, but a camera spins around them as someone throws cars off a moving car carrier.


----------



## MIG33

*Justin Bieber*


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

^^^^Yup. That last photo pretty much says it all.^^^^


----------



## MIG33

Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## wuyeah

MIG33 said:


> *Justin Bieber*


If I were him, I would regret these watch choices after I grow up....


----------



## georges zaslavsky

James Spader in the blacklist wore and wears a gmt 16700 on a jubilee bracelet in the season 4


----------



## Sevenmack

wuyeah said:


> If I were him, I would regret these watch choices after I grow up....


Why? If you mean because you find them to be aesthetically unappealing, well, that's you. He is as entitled to his preferences as you are to yours. And to be honest, the two Cartiers are gorgeous and no one should regret owning either in their collection.

If it is because that coin could have gone into real estate or investments, then I can see that. As Jay-Z stated in _The Story of O.J._, he wishes he can take his V-12 auto back and buy that building in Brooklyn's DUMBO section that is now worth $25 million. But then, we all have financial regrets.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron
> 
> Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## MIG33

*Jay*-*Z

*


----------



## MIG33

Rory McCann


----------



## Tovarisch

MIG33, I don't know how and where you find all that stuff, but thank you for your efforts, I enjoy this thread a lot.


----------



## Gfk2222

Here is what UFC superstar Conor McGregor wears. Here is his whole collection currently http://wp.me/p7vAeu-8f


----------



## MIG33

Sam Claflin


----------



## MIG33

Keith Barry


----------



## MIG33

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## N0cturnal

me wearing...
nothing...


----------



## MIG33

Benicio del Toro


----------



## MIG33

*Bill* Nighy


----------



## MIG33

Charlie Hunnam


----------



## 007_Omega

You can tell who are the watch people and who are the I got rich so time to buy a bunch of bling people. 


Some fantastically tasteful collections in here and some that make me shake my head. I've never had my love and hate for Rolex invoked so strongly at the same time.


----------



## wuyeah

Sevenmack said:


> Why? If you mean because you find them to be aesthetically unappealing, well, that's you. He is as entitled to his preferences as you are to yours. And to be honest, the two Cartiers are gorgeous and no one should regret owning either in their collection.
> 
> If it is because that coin could have gone into real estate or investments, then I can see that. As Jay-Z stated in _The Story of O.J._, he wishes he can take his V-12 auto back and buy that building in Brooklyn's DUMBO section that is now worth $25 million. But then, we all have financial regrets.


I just wake up today and realize I am NOT him. Pink bubble burst.


----------



## MIG33

Halle Berry









Selena Gomez


----------



## BarracksSi

I'm surprised to say that, in all honesty, I like Halle Berry's choices. Yes, even the Michael Kors, because it's "accessible bling" that anyone could easily buy for themselves. The Tank is timeless, and the older Explorer is an enthusiast's choice.

(she may be under contract with MK, but I'm just guessing -- but I think it's still a cool choice for an awards venue)


----------



## MIG33

Tom Jones


----------



## Raza

Why, why, why, Tom (-lilah)?


----------



## MIG33

Luis Fonsi


----------



## MIG33

Demi Lovato


----------



## MIG33

The Weeknd


----------



## MIG33

*Michael Gambon

*


----------



## wilfreb

Why no one uses Omega? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

MIG33 said:


> *Michael Gambon
> *


This is how I learned of Michael Gambon:


----------



## MIG33

David Thewlis


----------



## MIG33

Christopher Nolan


----------



## MIG33

*Thomas Rhett*


----------



## MIG33

Keith Urban


----------



## 38271dcc4

I think it?s super interesting when celebrities wear a watch that suggests they like watches, not just jewelry. I?ve lost the picture, but I spotted Adam from those Adam ruins everything videos wearing an alpinist!


----------



## ColeG

wilfreb said:


> Why no one uses Omega?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Plenty of them have Omegas. One that I'm surprised we've seen so few of is Vacheron Constantin. I think they're definitely the least represented of the trinity (Patek, AP, VC.)


----------



## MisterV

ColeG said:


> Plenty of them have Omegas. One that I'm surprised we've seen so few of is Vacheron Constantin. I think they're definitely the least represented of the trinity (Patek, AP, VC.)


Too under the radar for most of 'em...


----------



## MIG33

*Pierce Brosnan

*


----------



## MIG33

Kenny Rogers


----------



## MIG33

*Willem Dafoe

*


----------



## MIG33

*Shawn Mendes

*


----------



## riposte

I think it's Grand Seiko SBGW031 (not other SBGW like SBGW001), because the lug shape


----------



## MIG33

riposte said:


> I think it's Grand Seiko SBGW031 (not other SBGW like SBGW001), because the lug shape
> View attachment 12377773


ok









GrandGrand Seiko SBGW 031 is equipped with a hand winding movement 9S64 with a maximum driving time of 72 hours


----------



## MIG33

Will Smith


----------



## Mr. James Duffy

Anybody figure out what watch Justin Trudeau is wearing on his Rolling Stone cover yet?


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Mr. James Duffy said:


> Anybody figure out what watch Justin Trudeau is wearing on his Rolling Stone cover yet?
> 
> View attachment 12380369


 IWC Portuguese Regulateur in stainless steel. http://www.thewatchquote.com/IWC-Po...W544403-Ref-IW544402-Ref-IW544401-No_5927.htm


----------



## adnjoo

MIG33 said:


> *John Mayer
> *
> ]


man john mayer & ed sheeran have really good taste in watches: everything from complicated Pateks, to the cool Rolexes, and some complicated APs, no wonder he's on hodinkee!

anyway this thread is really fun, I get to look at people's watches and listen to awesome music  thanks guys


----------



## MIG33

*Florida Georgia Line* is an American pop music duo consisting of vocalists Brian Kelley (from Ormond Beach, Florida) and Tyler Hubbard (from Monroe, Georgia) 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Florida_Georgia_Line


----------



## MIG33

Mike Pence


----------



## MIG33

Rex W. Tillerson


----------



## ColeG

MIG33 said:


> Mike Pence


What a humble timepiece for one of the most powerful men in the world. Stays true to his character.


----------



## Tekniqs

MIG33 said:


> *Thomas Rhett*


damn this gives me Cash Money Records circa early 2000s vibes lol


----------



## MIG33

Luke Bryan


----------



## brooklynfanatic

putins wearing what?


----------



## MIG33

brooklynfanatic said:


> putins wearing what?


 IWC Pilot's Watch Mark XVII







[/URL]


----------



## rvk82

Watches worn by a few celebrities at Wimbledon 2017 - https://www.ethoswatches.com/the-wa...aign=blognewsletter&utm_medium=email-01082017


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA

Man, Luke Bryan wins for total value of watches in the thread this far. I would have never guessed he's a watch guy.


----------



## MIG33

Herbie Hancock


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Chris Pratt Hypes 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2': "Everyone Will Get Pregnant"*
> 
> Chris Pratt Hypes 'Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2': "Everyone Will Get Pregnant" | Hollywood Reporter


----------



## MIG33

Stephen Amell


----------



## MIG33

Milo Ventimiglia


















Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## 6R15

^ seems like this guy hangs around here at WUS. No other non-Japanese person would get a MM300.


----------



## hdfb910

ColeG said:


> What a humble timepiece for one of the most powerful men in the world. Stays true to his character.


That's not the impression this would give me, being who he is.. this was too "on purpose"


----------



## ColeG

hdfb910 said:


> That's not the impression this would give me, being who he is.. this was too "on purpose"


Perhaps. Always good to hear other opinions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdaclarke

i must be getting old, at least 70% of these people I've never heard of :-( I'm not even 40 :-( :-(


----------



## MIG33

Ellen DeGeneres


----------



## MIG33

*Gary Oldman*


----------



## colgex

MIG33 do you have direct knowledge that most of these guys have all of those models by sponsorship maybe? I know they all have the money to buy them too though.

This is just my take (coming from a poor guy relatively speaking lol), these guys have the same boring pattern. APs and Rolexes in the majority of the cases. Maybe some Cartiers and Hublots here and there. Where are the ALS, Pateks, JLC, Blancpain, Vacheron, etc.?


----------



## Simey

Finally! I knew there must be a celeb _somewhere_ who appreciates the white dial. Ellen has good taste!


----------



## MIG33

colgex said:


> MIG33 do you have direct knowledge that most of these guys have all of those models by sponsorship maybe? I know they all have the money to buy them too though.
> 
> This is just my take (coming from a poor guy relatively speaking lol), these guys have the same boring pattern. APs and Rolexes in the majority of the cases. Maybe some Cartiers and Hublots here and there. Where are the ALS, Pateks, JLC, Blancpain, Vacheron, etc.?


----------



## MIG33

Aldis Hodge



















Aldis Hodge, actor, watch collector, watch maker | ATimelyPerspective

I'm almost sure he is from the forum, please help us to identify the rest of your watches


----------



## MIG33

*Milla Jovovich

*


----------



## MIG33

John Goodman


----------



## MIG33

*Bill Nye

*


----------



## MIG33

*Francis Ford Coppola

*


----------



## papayaseed

Only fools follow celebrities.


----------



## notional

papayaseed said:


> Only fools follow celebrities.


I'd follow Milla Jovovich through hot coals... Just sayin.









Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## MIG33

papayaseed said:


> Only fools follow celebrities.


----------



## MIG33

Idris Elba


----------



## MIG33

Joel McHale


----------



## MIG33

Philip George


----------



## Cauhauna

really cool thread, thank you for posting the links


----------



## MIG33

Olly Alexander
Years & Years


----------



## MIG33

Douglas Booth


----------



## mrwatchusername

The NASA Astronauts who returned from space recently, Peggy Whitson, on the left below, has spent 665 days cumulatively in space.








(Picture taken from NASA website)

She appears to be wearing an Omega Speedmaster Professional on a strap.








(Pict from Omega website)


----------



## BarracksSi

Those 665 days in space were the most of any American and of any woman (so far).

Zoomed in on Dr. Whitson's watch:


----------



## MIG33

*Mikhail Gorbachev

*


----------



## MIG33

*Janet Yellen*

*Janet Louise Yellen (born August 13, 1946) is an American economist. She is the Chair of the Board of Governors of the Federal Reserve System*









*Ben Shalom Bernanke ( born December 13, 1953) is an American economist at the Brookings Institution who served two terms as Chairman of the Federal Reserve, the central bank of the United States, from 2006 to 2014
*









*Paul Adolph Volcker Jr.[SUP][4][/SUP] ( born September 5, 1927) is an American economist. He was Chairman of the Federal Reserve under Presidents Jimmy Carter and Ronald Reagan from August 1979 to August 1987. He is widely credited with ending the high levels of inflation seen in the United States during the 1970s and early 1980s. He was the chairman of the Economic Recovery Advisory Board under President Barack Obama from February 2009[SUP][5][/SUP] until January 2011.
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_Volcker


----------



## MIG33

Sophie Ellis-Bextor


----------



## BarracksSi

William Shatner was wearing a Panerai something-or-other (they all look alike to me!) when he helped reveal the message NASA sent to Voyager today.

"We offer friendship across the stars. You are not alone."

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/905122248264007680


----------



## MIG33

Dolph Lundgren


----------



## MIG33

*Chromeo is a Canadian electro funk duo from Montreal, formed in 2002 by musicians David "Dave 1" Macklovitch and Patrick "P-Thugg" Gemayel. Their sound draws from blue-eyed soul, dance music, rock, "electro-synth...disco and also (arguably primarily) funk".
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chromeo


----------



## MIG33

*Charles Dance

*


----------



## notional

MIG33 said:


> *Charles Dance
> 
> *


@ Mig33 - Thanks for all the time and effort you put in to these posts. They are great!

Sent from my W.O.P.R.


----------



## MIG33

Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. Much appreciated!


----------



## IGotId

MIG33 said:


> *Charles Dance
> 
> *


I'd expect T Lannister would have haute horologie!



notional said:


> @ Mig33 - Thanks for all the time and effort you put in to these posts. They are great!
> 
> Sent from my W.O.P.R.


Agreed!


----------



## MIG33

*Michael Caine

*


----------



## MIG33

*Roman Polanski*


----------



## MIG33

*Hugh Bonneville

*


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Nicolas Cage


----------



## Sir-Guy

I would have thought Roman Polanski would have an older watch than that.


----------



## johnMcKlane

Thanks for keeping that thread alive ....


----------



## MIG33

Ray Stevenson


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

^ Ray is by all accounts one of the loveliest men is showbiz. But those watches... hmmmm.


----------



## Itubij

Help me out


----------



## Itubij

Is this so?


----------



## MIG33

*Julianne Moore

*


----------



## MIG33

Itubij said:


> Help me out


----------



## Neognosis

Sir-Guy said:


> I would have thought Roman Polanski would have an older watch than that.


Nah. I heard Polanski likes them young.


----------



## BarracksSi

Neognosis said:


> Nah. I heard Polanski likes them young.


Daaaaammmmnnnn......

(just like one of my college band directors.. "Oh, he likes the freshman girls" was a joke until it wasn't)


----------



## MIG33

Itubij said:


> Is this so?










Guess Pursuit W0500G1 Men's Watch


----------



## Neognosis

Either way, that's a good Guess.


----------



## wuyeah

MIG33 said:


> *Julianne Moore
> 
> *


Respect her talent and she must be a WIS!


----------



## MIG33

*David Caruso

*


----------



## Syaoran Li

Hi all,

Apologies if this is the wrong thread but I was hoping to ID a watch I've seen worn by Jordan King Abdullah:

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/C3a211RXAAAbO52.jpg

It's somewhat understated, a black face and dial with a band that has an integrated compass. The compass appears to be a part of the band rather than a clip-on. He would of worn this through (roughly) 2005-2006, before switching to be a regular with MTM watches (Black Hawk, Falcon, etc).


----------



## Itubij

MIG33 said:


> Guess Pursuit W0500G1 Men's Watch


hmm?

thank you


----------



## Elisio Floren

MIG33 said:


> *David Caruso
> 
> *


I saw this last night and now I am having trouble sleeping


----------



## MIG33

*David Boreanaz

*


----------



## MIG33

Emily Deschanel


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Elisio Floren said:


> I saw this last night and now I am having trouble sleeping


Oakley's designs for most of their products are questionable at best.


----------



## MIG33

John Lithgow


----------



## arogle1stus

IMO Tara needs to eat a bowl of Mexican Menudo (Natnl drink for dunks in Mex)
That's a heckkuva drop from a A List Star to a D List Star wearing your watch.
Yo Momma Osama bi Laden wore the then $9.95 Casio (along with 76% of the
detainees at GitMo) Casios made great timers for IED's.
But thanks to our gallant SEALS Osama is feeding the fishes.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## MIG33

Sterling K. Brown


----------



## MIG33

*Per* Håkan *Gessle

*


----------



## MIG33

Meghan Trainor


----------



## Kosmo5

Anyone ID the watch Michael Keaton is wearing in the new Spider-man movie?


----------



## wwarren

CO5 said:


> Anyone ID the watch Michael Keaton is wearing in the new Spider-man movie?


Looks like a Hamilton King Khaki


----------



## Syaoran Li

Hey folks,

I was wondering if anyone knows the model watch being worn by the King of Jordan, Abdullah II? Here's a few links:

http://img01.ibnlive.in/ibnlive/uploads/2011/02/watch7_7.jpg
http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/King+Abdullah+II+Family+Out+France+rARZQM3ThNUx.jpg

I've worked off a few leads but wasn't able to find it. I thought perhaps it could be a Traser but I couldn't find any that have two dials on the right, as well as a band that includes a compass (or perhaps a second dial)? One friend suggested Breitling (as there's been several custom dials made for the Jordanian royal family) but I don't know if that's right either: most Breitling's seem much more elaborate.


----------



## EA-Sport

What did Jay Z wear on snl?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

Syaoran Li said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows the model watch being worn by the King of Jordan, Abdullah II? Here's a few links:
> 
> http://img01.ibnlive.in/ibnlive/uploads/2011/02/watch7_7.jpg
> http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/King+Abdullah+II+Family+Out+France+rARZQM3ThNUx.jpg
> 
> I've worked off a few leads but wasn't able to find it. I thought perhaps it could be a Traser but I couldn't find any that have two dials on the right, as well as a band that includes a compass (or perhaps a second dial)? One friend suggested Breitling (as there's been several custom dials made for the Jordanian royal family) but I don't know if that's right either: most Breitling's seem much more elaborate.


Not sure about the watch but it seems that he cares more about the compass than the watch itself. It's understandable because politics are always misleading, sometimes you need a compass to put yourself back to the right track.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## phisch

2017 US Presidents Cup team. Decent hardware in this pic.


----------



## Watchmenaenae

EA-Sport said:


> What did Jay Z wear on snl?
> View attachment 12549883
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure what this one is, but his first performance looked like a Presidential Day Date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kosmo5

wwarren said:


> Looks like a Hamilton King Khaki


That seems to be it. Good eye.


----------



## MIG33

EA-Sport said:


> What did Jay Z wear on snl?
> View attachment 12549883
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












more patek philippe


----------



## MIG33

William H. Macy


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Milo Ventimiglia


----------



## simonhgreen

Wonder which drawer that Daytona will end up in now he’s signed a new Bond movie deal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonhgreen

Stand by for half the pics vanishing off the site due to copyright infringement 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## simonhgreen

Drudge said:


> David Beckham but I can't identify the watch???


Hopefully a Tudor as he's paid a fortune to promote them. All very tacky. Class watch worn by a tattooed former fashion icon from the naughties. Dumb move Tudor

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meson1

Nico Rosberg this weekend at the Japanese Grand Prix. He seems to be wearing what I suspect is an IWC Big Pilot Le Petite Prince in Red Gold. These pics don't show it especially well. But on the TV this morning, it could be seen more clearly that it had a dark blue dial and a red gold case.


----------



## clyde_frog

simonhgreen said:


> Hopefully a Tudor as he's paid a fortune to promote them. All very tacky. Class watch worn by a *tattooed former fashion icon from the naughties*. *Dumb move Tudor *
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or in the real world, one of the most popular, famous and most recognisable footballers in history. Yeah really dumb. What on earth were they thinking?


----------



## clyde_frog

edit: double post


----------



## BarracksSi

clyde_frog said:


> Or in the real world, one of the most popular, famous and most recognisable footballers in history. Yeah really dumb. What on earth were they thinking?


Yeah, I started wondering if there were two David Beckhams. You can gripe about fashion models all you want, but I remember a British football star by that name.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Liev Schreiber*


----------



## MIG33

Barack Obama spotted wearing a Rolex Cellini​Barack Obama wears a $15,000 Rolex Cellini


----------



## MIG33

*Scott Eastwood

*


----------



## johnMcKlane

That's odd he look like Clint Eastwood


----------



## Sir-Guy

johnMcKlane said:


> That's odd he look like Clint Eastwood


It's almost like they're father and son!


----------



## Sandman77

This was last weeks episode. This week his watch had a single sub dial at the 6 o'clock position. Not sure what it was.


----------



## Spunwell

Sandman77 said:


> View attachment 12574011
> 
> 
> This was last weeks episode. This week his watch had a single sub dial at the 6 o'clock position. Not sure what it was.


Skydweller


----------



## franco60

Andrés said:


> Daniel Craig wearing a Daytona


What, no Omega?

What I really love to see is Mick Jagger wearing his Seiko 6105. Dude could have worn any watch in the world and chose a crazy cool but not expensive one (in the day).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt

johnMcKlane said:


> That's odd he look like Clint Eastwood


Yes, it's more convenient than making an ADN test.

Sent from my LG-H630 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandman77

Spunwell said:


> Skydweller


I would need to look again but I think it was a much smaller sub dial than in the skydweller (I might be mistaken though).


----------



## arogle1stus

Roger Moore (aka Bond, James Bond)
wore a Seiko Digi in his film with Yaphet Kotto and Jane Seymore.
Camera didn't stay focused on watch long enuff to ID the model tho.
Course Bond used the watch to get outta a tuff situation.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Spunwell

Sandman77 said:


> I would need to look again but I think it was a much smaller sub dial than in the skydweller (I might be mistaken though).


Yacht master II ?


----------



## mplsabdullah

Thanks for all the effort put into this thread. No idea how anyone can tell what most of those watches are based on the pics. 

Now the real question..... How many of those watches are set to the correct time??? :think:

lol


----------



## MIG33

Sandman77 said:


> View attachment 12574011
> 
> 
> This was last weeks episode. This week his watch had a single sub dial at the 6 o'clock position. Not sure what it was.


Breitling Superocean Heritage 38 A37320








Rolex Yacht-Master II Stainless Steel 116680










Rolex-GMT-Cera







mic-

 Rolex Cosmograph Daytona Watch With Black Ceramic Bezel 










Cartier Calibre De Cartier Men's Watch W7100037













Piaget Altiplano Automatic Silver Dial Black Leather Men's Watch G0A35130


----------



## MIG33

Kane Brown


----------



## MIG33

Denzel Washington


----------



## MIG33

*Helen Mirren
*


----------



## Hayseed Brown

A-Rod (Alex Rodriguez) wearing a rose gold Patek Philippe Nautilus (5711-1R-001) on Fox Sports as an analyst for the MLB playoffs 2017.


----------



## wilfreb

Hayseed Brown said:


> A-Rod (Alex Rodriguez) wearing a rose gold Patek Philippe Nautilus (5711-1R-001) on Fox Sports as an analyst for the MLB playoffs 2017.


Pics or it didn't happen

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayseed Brown

wilfreb said:


> Pics or it didn't happen
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


I don't have pics, as I saw it on television. But you can try to pause this video and look if you so feel inclined.


----------



## LCandela

Yeah I noticed Alex wearing the PP as well.


----------



## BarracksSi

That ring, tho -


----------



## RobMc

Watching FS1 Yankee postgame. Arod is wearing an AP ROO. Can't get a pic.

What's more interesting is big 
papi. Is he wearing a Richard Mille? I cannot get a clear pic. Best I could do.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Hayseed Brown said:


> A-Rod (Alex Rodriguez) wearing a rose gold Patek Philippe Nautilus (5711-1R-001) on Fox Sports as an analyst for the MLB playoffs 2017.


It seems in this case that the cheater definitely prospered.


----------



## Dougiebaby

Can anyone help me identify the watch on Daniel Tiger's wrist? 

Actually, I was flipping through the channels and saw this cartoon (Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood - it is the evolution of Mr. Roger's Neighborhood on PBS - remember the Daniel Tiger puppet?) and first thing that jumped out at me was that he wore a watch! Hopefully training the importance of horology to the youth of today


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Dougiebaby said:


> Can anyone help me identify the watch on Daniel Tiger's wrist?
> 
> Actually, I was flipping through the channels and saw this cartoon (Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood - it is the evolution of Mr. Roger's Neighborhood on PBS - remember the Daniel Tiger puppet?) and first thing that jumped out at me was that he wore a watch! Hopefully training the importance of horology to the youth of today
> 
> View attachment 12592447


Timex Bear-O-Graph... daaaaa!

He doesn't want to be too ostentatious.


----------



## BarracksSi

Remember that Daniel Striped Tiger lived in a clock, so I'm not sure if he originally wore a wristwatch. I might have to look again, though.

[edit] Yes! He does:
Daniel Striped Tiger - The Mister Rogers' Neighborhood Archive


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Alex Rodriguez joined the 3,000-hit club in style on Friday at Yankee Stadium, in a familiar scene with a much different character in the starring role.
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/20/sports/baseball/alex-rodriguez-collects-his-3000th-hit.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=mini-moth&region=top-stories-below&WT.nav=top-stories-below


----------



## Toothbras

Dougiebaby said:


> Can anyone help me identify the watch on Daniel Tiger's wrist?
> 
> Actually, I was flipping through the channels and saw this cartoon (Daniel Tiger's Neighborhood - it is the evolution of Mr. Roger's Neighborhood on PBS - remember the Daniel Tiger puppet?) and first thing that jumped out at me was that he wore a watch! Hopefully training the importance of horology to the youth of today
> 
> View attachment 12592447


Duh!


----------



## Syaoran Li

Syaoran Li said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knows the model watch being worn by the King of Jordan, Abdullah II? Here's a few links:
> 
> http://img01.ibnlive.in/ibnlive/uploads/2011/02/watch7_7.jpg
> http://www1.pictures.zimbio.com/fp/King+Abdullah+II+Family+Out+France+rARZQM3ThNUx.jpg
> 
> I've worked off a few leads but wasn't able to find it. I thought perhaps it could be a Traser but I couldn't find any that have two dials on the right, as well as a band that includes a compass (or perhaps a second dial)? One friend suggested Breitling (as there's been several custom dials made for the Jordanian royal family) but I don't know if that's right either: most Breitling's seem much more elaborate.


Hi folks,

I'm still looking to identify the watch the jordanian king abdullah. Here's another picture --

http://www.hyperstealth.com/ka2/armyday/4240I.jpg

It's not terribly elaborate and (i think) sits well on his wrist. Any ideas?


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Andy García


----------



## MIG33

Abbie Cornish


----------



## Stephen2020

"Hey Tige, this watch has got no hands".


----------



## MIG33

*Miles Teller

*


----------



## MIG33

Sam Smith


----------



## MIG33

Syaoran Li said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm still looking to identify the watch the jordanian king abdullah. Here's another picture --
> 
> http://www.hyperstealth.com/ka2/armyday/4240I.jpg
> 
> It's not terribly elaborate and (i think) sits well on his wrist. Any ideas?


----------



## MIG33

Luke Combs


----------



## Mathy

MIG33 said:


>


(On looking again, it's not this but something similar) It looks like it maybe a variation of Traser H3 Pioneer Outdoor. Traser certainly have military contracts so could be military issue or he just got one as it was recommended, and added the strap compass, that's easy enough, again could be military issue compass also supplied by Traser or a separate contractor.









life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## nordwulf

removed


----------



## MIG33

Bruce Willis
[/COLOR]


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Norman Mark Reedus


----------



## MIG33

*Joe Manganiello

*


----------



## MIG33

Chandler Riggs


----------



## MIG33

Former production assistant becomes latest Harvey Weinstein accuser


Mimi Haleyi says producer was 'extremely persistent and physically overpowering', alleging a 2006 assault at his home
https://www.theguardian.com/film/2017/oct/24/harvey-weinstein-allegations-mimi-haleyi


----------



## El-Duderino

Watching poker the other night and saw Kevin Hart at the table with a Richard Mille RM11-01 Mancini.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redmund

Eminem recently wore an AP


----------



## MIG33

Kevin Hart


----------



## Pete26

Roger Moore as James Bond in "A View to a Kill". Take that Dell Deaton, although he states that Bond wore a Seiko two tone watch, it was clearly a Rolex Datejust

View attachment 12609545


----------



## MIG33

*Nathan Fillion

*


----------



## BarracksSi

MIG33 said:


> Former production assistant becomes latest Harvey Weinstein accuser



You know what?

.... that guy.

I don't care about whether most posts are deleted on this forum, but I'd be happy enough to never see anything about this ****bird again.


----------



## badindianswamp

Yankees...


----------



## yankeexpress

MIG33 said:


> *Nathan Fillion
> 
> *





















Stana Katic


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Kit Harington*


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Alexander Skarsgård


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> I hope not to bore
> 
> Brad Pitt


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Alec Baldwin
> 
> *


----------



## MIG33

Kygo


----------



## DonPatrizio

I wonder what percentage of celebrities were gifted the watches by brands or retailers and which celebs bought them personally. It would certainly be interesting to know!


----------



## Stirling Moss

Just watched the documentary Battered Bastards of Baseball about the independent team, The Portland Mavericks from the 1970's. They interview Kurt Russell a lot (his dad Bing Russell founded and owned the team). Kurt seems to be wearing a Breitling Navitimer during his interview.


----------



## MIG33

Stirling Moss said:


> Just watched the documentary Battered Bastards of Baseball about the independent team, The Portland Mavericks from the 1970's. They interview Kurt Russell a lot (his dad Bing Russell founded and owned the team). Kurt seems to be wearing a Breitling Navitimer during his interview.


Kurt Russell


----------



## MIG33

Adam Driver









10 HD Adam Driver Wallpapers - HDWallSource.com









Omega Speedmaster Racing Schuhmacher, doubts?


----------



## Pete26

MIG33 said:


> Kurt Russell


Yeah Kurt is a big Breitling fan.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

Liam Payne


----------



## PATCOOK

Jon Batiste wearing Parmigiani Fleurier Kalpa


----------



## MIG33

*Danny DeVito

*


----------



## drlvegas

I ran into Nicholas Cage(almost literally) at the cigar store last Friday. Sadly, he was not wearing a watch at all. I’ve read that he sold off his collection—don’t know if that is true.


----------



## fish70

drlvegas said:


> I ran into Nicholas Cage(almost literally) at the cigar store last Friday. Sadly, he was not wearing a watch at all. I've read that he sold off his collection-don't know if that is true.


I thought he was leaving Las Vegas!


----------



## Pete26

drlvegas said:


> I ran into Nicholas Cage(almost literally) at the cigar store last Friday. Sadly, he was not wearing a watch at all. I've read that he sold off his collection-don't know if that is true.


He is apparently having lots of money problems.

Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathew J

CO5 said:


> Anyone ID the watch Michael Keaton is wearing in the new Spider-man movie?
> 
> View attachment 12545617
> 
> View attachment 12545619


I think this was a submariner.


----------



## eleven-nine

Can you identify what Ross Duffer (co-director of Netfix's Stranger Things) is wearing?

View attachment methode_times_prod_web_bin_25323e8e-b33f-11e7-bd81-0feeb2b41cb4.jpg


----------



## Sir-Guy

Maybe a Shinola? Something similar to this look?


----------



## Syaoran Li

I'm about to close up on this watch; I haven't seen any that are dead-on rather others that are close matches that lack a critical feature. I think there a handful of watch companies (Breitling, Traser, MTM) -- that have produced custom pieces for the royal family, so this may fall under the custom banner.



MIG33 said:


>


----------



## Stirling Moss

I was watching Fantomworks garage on Velocity today and it was pretty obvious that the owner guys was wearing a Rolex Deep Sea.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Hugh Grant *


----------



## MIG33

Mark Strong


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Bruce Willis
> [/COLOR]


----------



## tmb3

Stirling Moss said:


> I was watching Fantomworks garage on Velocity today and it was pretty obvious that the owner guys was wearing a Rolex Deep Sea.


I used to work with Dan Short in his pre-Fantomworks days. I remember he used to wear a nice Rolex around the office. Good dude, FWIW.


----------



## MIG33

*Wilbur Ross*


----------



## panchoskywalker

What is this? Seiko 5?

This is Santos, president of colombia and Timochenko Farc leader.


----------



## Neognosis

Looks a lot like a 5, yea...


----------



## MIG33

Seiko 5 Automatic Watch SNK795 SNK795K SNK795K1


----------



## panchoskywalker

Rajoy, president of Spain. What is he wearing?


----------



## drlvegas

panchoskywalker said:


> What is this? Seiko 5?
> 
> This is Santos, president of colombia and Timochenko Farc leader.
> 
> View attachment 12647469


I always wondered what he did after the Macarena:


----------



## MIG33

panchoskywalker said:


> Rajoy, president of Spain. What is he wearing?
> 
> View attachment 12652567











Montblanc Summit 7045


----------



## MIG33

Cuba Gooding Jr.


----------



## MIG33

Marc Kinchen


----------



## MIG33

Steven Seagal
]


----------



## MIG33

Josh Gad


----------



## MIG33

Matthew Modine


----------



## gray-beard

I'm sure we have all seen Paul Newman wearing the famous Daytona









I thought it was interesting to see him wearing something completely different









Looks like a Timex


----------



## modena360

what watch pharrell williams wearing ?


----------



## MIG33

modena360 said:


> what watch pharrell williams wearing ?
> 
> View attachment 12685395











Richard Mille RM 058-01 Jean Todt World Timer


----------



## MIG33

Big Sean


----------



## MIG33

*Eric* *McCormack
*


----------



## MIG33

Henry Kissinger


----------



## MIG33

*John Malkovich

*


----------



## MIG33

Jon Hamm


----------



## MIG33

Tony Blair


----------



## MIG33

Armie Hammer*

*


----------



## MIG33

Joel Edgerton


----------



## MIG33

Niall Horan


----------



## mrwatchusername

The Astronauts in the Centre (Paolo Nespoli) and Right (Sergey Ryazanskiy) are wearing Omega Speedmasters. They are part of a space crew that returned to planet Earth recently.








(Pict from NASA)


----------



## DilliTime

What I can say is that a lot of this thread makes me glad I'm not a celebrity as I'd need to wear some pretty horrible watches to keep the bucks rolling in. We should have a poll under each pic to see if we think there's any chance they've actually chosen that watch, or they've been paid to wear it.

It's also made me realise I have no idea who anyone is. Literally no one.


----------



## MediumRB

Was watching a video of Edgar Winter playing "Frankenstein and caught a glimpse of his early 1970s Pulsar:














And here is the video if you want to rock out:


----------



## MIG33

Paul Reiser


----------



## MIG33

James Belushi


----------



## maylebox

MIG33 you do realize that Jim Belushi wasn't in the Blues Brothers movie right?  Great video clip though.


----------



## MIG33

*The Blues Brothers are an American blues and soul revivalist band which was founded in 1978 by comedy actors Dan Aykroyd and John Belushi as part of a musical sketch on Saturday Night Live
**James Adam Belushi* born June 15, 1954 is an American comic actor, voice actor, comedian, singer and musician.[SUP][1][/SUP]
He is the younger *BROTHER* of comic actor John Belushi and father of actor Robert Belushi.


----------



## PrimeTime0099

Anyone know what Tim Ferris wears?


----------



## MIG33

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Anyone know what Tim Ferris wears?


2010


----------



## MIG33

*Jonah Hill
*







*

*


----------



## MIG33

*Tom Hiddleston

*


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *When does Taboo season 2 start? BBC release date, cast, and more on Tom Hardy series*
> 
> http://www.express.co.uk/showbiz/tv...BC-release-date-cast-Tom-Hardy-Jonathan-Pryce


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Edward Christopher "Ed" Sheeran (born 17 February 1991)[SUP][5][/SUP] is an English singer-songwriter, guitarist and record producer. He was born in Halifax, West Yorkshire, and raised in Framlingham, Suffolk. He attended the Academy of Contemporary Music in Guildford, Surrey, as an undergraduate from the age of 18 in autumn 2009.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] In early 2011, Sheeran independently released the extended play, No. 5 Collaborations Project, which caught the attention of Elton John and Jamie Foxx. After signing with Asylum Records, his debut album, + (read as "plus"), was released on 9 September 2011 and has since been certified seven-times platinum in the UK. The album contains the single "The A Team", which earned him the Ivor Novello Award for Best Song Musically and Lyrically.[SUP][8][/SUP] In 2012, Sheeran won the Brit Awards for Best British Male Solo Artist and British Breakthrough Act.[SUP][9]
> [/SUP]*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Sheeran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/2016/03/16/bamford-watch-department-yellow-submarine-datejust-rolex/


----------



## MIG33

Boyd Holbrook


----------



## Neognosis

Anyone watching Bloodline on netflix? Im curious about kevin's watch...


----------



## MIG33

Adam Driver


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Mark Wahlberg


----------



## Davidka

MIG33 said:


>


Hey mig, good job with this thread. Would you mind sharing some behind the scenes on how you spot the watch, identify it and make the posted pix? Most intriguing...

Thanks and keep on posting.


----------



## MIG33

Stanley Tucci


----------



## MIG33

Calum Scott


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Sterling K. Brown


----------



## Stephen2020

Welsh singer Geraint Jarman, seems to be a Zodiac.


----------



## Kittysafe

I've been trying to figure out what this watch is that comedian Bill Burr wears.






It looks like some kind of Movado


----------



## soaking.fused

Bradley Cooper wearing his 5004 Big Pilot for the Eagles Super Bowl win.


----------



## Spunwell

soaking.fused said:


> Bradley Cooper wearing his 5004 Big Pilot for the Eagles Super Bowl win.


Good eye, my son and I spotted it as well


----------



## Nikita70

I saw he was wearing it on a bund strap but didn’t know what watch it was


----------



## escobar144

its a movado, im wearing the exact same watch as we speak


----------



## mkim520

Bradley Cooper always wears his big pilot


----------



## Kittysafe

Kittysafe said:


> I've been trying to figure out what this watch is that comedian Bill Burr wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12865615


Looking for this exact Movado if anyone can link me, I'd really appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## RobMc

This is an old show, but I was watching "good eats" and spotted this Breitling Aerospace on Alton's wrist. Best pic I could muster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

Kate Ryan


----------



## Mmarks9156

RobMc said:


> This is an old show, but I was watching "good eats" and spotted this Breitling Aerospace on Alton's wrist. Best pic I could muster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw a video with Alton on Hodinkee and he has a beautiful collection. He noted that most Chef's are WIS and they each check each other's wrist to see what watch they are wearing.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## American Jedi

Not a fan of the guy, but can't help but give the nod to his watch choice. The JLC NSA.


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fitsector

Does anybody here recognize the watch on James Hetfield wrist?

View attachment 12896059


----------



## MIG33

James Quincey, Coca -Cola CEO


----------



## MIG33

fitsector said:


> View attachment 12896061
> Does anybody here recognize the watch on James Hetfield wrist?
> 
> View attachment 12896059











Michael Blaser


----------



## drlvegas

fitsector said:


> View attachment 12896061
> Does anybody here recognize the watch on James Hetfield wrist?
> 
> View attachment 12896059


I wonder what Iggy's wearing.


----------



## Monocrom

American Jedi said:


> Not a fan of the guy, but can't help but give the nod to his watch choice. The JLC NSA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whoever gave him that watch knows watches. He's not very well-versed on watches, among other things.


----------



## Strippling_Warrior

Ok, so I admit, I didn't look at every post or every page for that matter but there does seem to be a trend going on....

With few exceptions, it appears the more money you have, the less original you are. That seems to be even more prolific in the CEO/ Hollywood crowd. 

Rolex, Omega, IWC and even the Hublot and other really high end manufacturers seem played-out after looking through this thread.


----------



## MIG33

Dylan McDermott


----------



## Monocrom

Strippling_Warrior said:


> Ok, so I admit, I didn't look at every post or every page for that matter but there does seem to be a trend going on....
> 
> With few exceptions, it appears the more money you have, the less original you are. That seems to be even more prolific in the CEO/ Hollywood crowd.
> 
> Rolex, Omega, IWC and even the Hublot and other really high end manufacturers seem played-out after looking through this thread.


Those types of individuals whom you mentioned often know little about watches. They know Rolex, maybe Omega. And the far less expensive brands everyone knows. They try to cultivate an image. Often times hiring someone to do that for them. So, the person tells them how to dress, whom to wear, how to behave out in public. Even tells them which watch brands, and in some cases individual models they should look at. That's what ends up on their wrist. And again, some of them know just enough that they only shop watches from a couple of brands. Rolex being the obvious one.


----------



## MIG33

Daniel Kaluuya


----------



## MIG33

Sam Rockwell


----------



## James Haury

Vercingetorix51 said:


> It is a Timex Flix watch. You can activate the indiglo backlight by flicking your wrist. I had one for years. Bought an all black one a few years back and ran great until I changed the battery. And with every Timex watch I have changed the battery for, the sound no longer works.:-( I still use it for running though.
> 
> From TX


It may require shocking. My G shock does.


----------



## MDNTRDR

My wife watches (ha) the game of games show with Ellen Degeneres I notice she seems to wear good looking men’s watches that match her outfit I find myself trying to ID the watch while catching the show and wonder whether she wears watches in life or just as a prop for the show


----------



## MDNTRDR

Feel free to insert photo her here someone with better tech skills than myself


----------



## LordBrettSinclair

MDNTRDR said:


> My wife watches (ha) the game of games show with Ellen Degeneres I notice she seems to wear good looking men's watches that match her outfit I find myself trying to ID the watch while catching the show and wonder whether she wears watches in life or just as a prop for the show


She's a serious watch geek. She particularly enjoys vintage Rolex, and she's got a pretty dreamy Daytona.


----------



## islands62

MDNTRDR said:


> My wife watches (ha) the game of games show with Ellen Degeneres I notice she seems to wear good looking men's watches that match her outfit I find myself trying to ID the watch while catching the show and wonder whether she wears watches in life or just as a prop for the show


Some googling of Ellen Degeneres' watches will reveal quite an epic modern and vintage Patek and Rolex collection.


----------



## riff raff

Did anyone notice what the coach of the US Olympic Mens Hockey team was wearing last night? (Black chrono). Unfortunately, we won't see him again.


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> Did anyone notice what the coach of the US Olympic Mens Hockey team was wearing last night? (Black chrono). Unfortunately, we won't see him again.


----------



## riff raff

Good eye MIG33! That's not a brand I'm familiar with.


----------



## Dan3612

That is a beauty!


----------



## MIG33

Justin Hartley


----------



## MIG33

Josh Duhamel









https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/photos/beverly-anderson


----------



## Kittysafe

escobar144 said:


> its a movado, im wearing the exact same watch as we speak


Can you tell me where you got it?


----------



## Kittysafe

Still looking for this Movado...


----------



## MIG33

Kittysafe said:


> I've been trying to figure out what this watch is that comedian Bill Burr wears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like some kind of Movado
> 
> View attachment 12865615




Movado Stiri Black Dial Two-Tone Men's Watch 606950


----------



## Kittysafe

I guess it must be an optical illusion, that it looks black or burgundy in his photo... thank you!

Also apparently Burr is wearing the Ladies watch, interesting. Not criticizing, just noticed.


----------



## Tonystix

Yo yo yo


----------



## MIG33

Christopher Plummer


----------



## Sir-Guy

@MIG33, you’re amazing with these photos and ability to pick out what folks are wearing. This has become one of my favorite threads to return to. Thanks for your hard work and I hope to keep reading your contributions!


----------



## MIG33

Harry Wayne Casey


----------



## murokello

MIG33 said:


>


 With the chrono pushers removed... but the chrono running...


----------



## Spunwell

murokello said:


> With the chrono pushers removed... but the chrono running...


Ha never noticed the absence of the pushers.......what in the world?


----------



## the11thhour

Man, other than the Air King, that by far the douchiest collection of Rolexes I've ever seen in my life haha



MIG33 said:


>


----------



## MIG33

*Cardi B*


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Joel Kinnaman


----------



## atdegs

Penn Jillette on The Grand Tour. Don't know what it is, but I'm sure one of you does.


----------



## steinbeck

atdegs said:


> Penn Jillette on The Grand Tour. Don't know what it is, but I'm sure one of you does.
> 
> View attachment 12933693


nomos lambda?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

atdegs said:


> Penn Jillette on The Grand Tour. Don't know what it is, but I'm sure one of you does.
> 
> View attachment 12933693


----------



## riff raff

Great eye, that is incredibly odd. Perhaps hit with an errant puck?

Or, a new Chrono mod that's about ready to take over the world of watches.



Spunwell said:


> Ha never noticed the absence of the pushers.......what in the world?


----------



## atdegs

Nicely done.


----------



## MIG33

*Ryan Hurd

*


----------



## MIG33

Helena Bonham Carter


----------



## MIG33

*Alice Cooper

*


----------



## falcon4311

How about some Canadian celebs, some of these may have been posted. Keanu may not be a natural born citizen, he was raised down east. The weird thing is they have him listed as a Canadian when you do a search but was born in Lebanon. Kind of short on pics cuz it seems celebrities from Canada don't seem to wear watches.


















No one in Canada believes that Bieber is a Canuck...








[Kiefer-_Sutherland-and-_Glam-_Rock.jpg](https://postimg.org/image/4i9i8s8m1/)


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Avengers: Age of Ultron
> 
> Mark Ruffalo


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## riff raff

Cooper with a Shinola makes sense.


----------



## riff raff

Big dude definitely needs a large watch!


----------



## riff raff

Ok, MIG33, I was watching "Wheeler Dealer" this evening, can you ID the watch Ant Anstead is wearing? (is it an Anstead?? <g>)
Not great pix, the best I could grab.


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> Ok, MIG33, I was watching "Wheeler Dealer" this evening, can you ID the watch Ant Anstead is wearing? (is it an Anstead?? <g>)
> Not great pix, the best I could grab.



Tissot Prc 200 Chronograph Quartz T055.417.17.057.00


----------



## MIG33

Putin


----------



## u345u

Could you guys help me with this? It's Rem Koolhaas during an interview.


----------



## PratikSingh

Hello,

Can someone please help me identify this beautiful piece. It's Jeremy Strong playing Vinny Daniels in the movie "The Big Short". 
He can be seen wearing it in this interview: YouTube search - "The Big Short: Jeremy Strong "Vinny Daniel" Behind the Scenes Movie Interview" 

Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to add images or links.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## riff raff

I humbly bow to the master! Bravo!



MIG33 said:


> Tissot Prc 200 Chronograph Quartz T055.417.17.057.00


----------



## DB040

MIG33 said:


>


What a dbag this guy is.


----------



## DB040

Clark's wearing a Timex::


----------



## Toothbras

DB040 said:


> Clark's wearing a Timex::


Good enough for Clark, good enough for the rest of us!!


----------



## atdegs

Not sure what the point of this point is.



DB040 said:


> What a dbag this guy is.


----------



## IGotId

atdegs said:


> Not sure what the point of this point is.


I'm guessing he's not a fan of F Constant?


----------



## MIG33

*Chip Bergh* is the president & chief executive officer of Levi Strauss & Co. (LS&Co.)


----------



## MIG33

PratikSingh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can someone please help me identify this beautiful piece. It's Jeremy Strong playing Vinny Daniels in the movie "The Big Short".
> He can be seen wearing it in this interview: YouTube search - "The Big Short: Jeremy Strong "Vinny Daniel" Behind the Scenes Movie Interview"
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't have enough posts to add images or links.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Rolex Oysterquartz Datejust Steel White Dial Vintage Mens Watch 17000


----------



## DB040

Who remembers stormin Norman?

He's wearing a Seiko Pepsi Diver on one hand and some kind of rolex on the other


----------



## DB040

Mr. T says I pity the fool who doesn't like Rolex:


----------



## nymfan

Maybe not a Celeb per say, but Q (Brian Quinn) from the Impractical Jokers is most def a WIS.

I’ve spotted him wearing a Hamilton Khaki, Omega PO, Rolex GMT Pepsi & most recently an Omega GSotM.


----------



## johnMcKlane

IGotId said:


> I'm guessing he's not a fan of F Constant?


Or not a fan of hulk ?


----------



## phisch

Any jamband fans out there? John Mayer has been playing in the band Dead & Co. for the last year. We all know he's a watch guy. Here's a screenshot from their NOLA show a few weeks ago. It's the best I could grab, his hands move too fast. Is that a Royal Oak Offshore Chrono I see there?


----------



## riff raff

An oldie, we're working our way through The Sopranos, Season 3. Not great pix, best I could grab.
No close-up of Paulie's piece (er, his watch), sorry.


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> An oldie, we're working our way through The Sopranos, Season 3. Not great pix, best I could grab.
> No close-up of Paulie's piece (er, his watch), sorry.


----------



## riff raff

Ok, that was the easy one MIG! Paulies is interesting, I'll see if I can cap a better shot. That's usually what he wears with suits.


----------



## MIG33

Darla K. Anderson


----------



## MIG33

Lindsey Vonn


----------



## riff raff

Wow, LV!


----------



## brybajlak

Ed Sheeran rocking one of his RIchard Mille tonight whilst performing in Adelaide Australia.

Sorry for the poor quality, was hard to take a pic with so many people bumping me!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodnLeather

DB040 said:


> What a dbag this guy is.


and why is he a dbag again? what watches do you wear?


----------



## MIG33




----------



## riff raff

Love a live celebrity shot!



brybajlak said:


> Ed Sheeran rocking one of his RIchard Mille tonight whilst performing in Adelaide Australia.
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality, was hard to take a pic with so many people bumping me!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

WoodnLeather said:


> and why is he a dbag again? what watches do you wear?


I'll bet his opinion has nothing to do with watches.


----------



## riff raff

Nice MG! I was wondering if we would see some Oscar shots.


----------



## ebtromba

Wow IWC, Rolex and... Montblanc? Lots of Montblanc. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## WoodnLeather

lol @ the oscar's watches

Ryan Seacrest and the Gay figure Skater are wearing Rolex
Wiz Khalifa wearing a blinged out Cartier.

lol at falling in line with the stereotypes.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> *Robert Allen "Bob" Iger is an American businessman and the chairman and chief executive officer of The Walt Disney Company
> 
> *


----------



## DonPatrizio

Seems like IWC is pushing their timepieces hard! Very cool sleuthing.

And those Disney shots are pretty interesting. The man has a preference for Panerai.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Chris Pine


----------



## MIG33

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## MIG33

Jeffrey Tambor


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


>


----------



## MIG33

Mark Pontius


----------



## WatchEnthusiast

Just came across this tracking celebrities and their watches thread; it must be one of the longest (over 200 pages). Some very cool timepieces!


----------



## High Roller

Does anyone know which watch is Maradona wearin in this old "Picture" ?


----------



## MIG33

High Roller said:


> Does anyone know which watch is Maradona wearin in this old "Picture" ?
> View attachment 12965933


----------



## ManOnTime

What is Shatner wearing here? I don't know when the picture is from.


----------



## MIG33

*John Boyega

*


----------



## MIG33

ManOnTime said:


> What is Shatner wearing here? I don't know when the picture is from.
> 
> View attachment 12970833


----------



## MIG33

*Rodrigo Duterte
*


----------



## BarracksSi

.... that Duterte guy. Don't make me hate IWC and GS.


----------



## MIG33

*Devin* Norse *Wenig*, currently the president and CEO of eBay


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Brian O'Driscoll. One of the worlds greatest rugby centers, now retired. Anyone recognize the watch? apologies for the crappy pics


----------



## MIG33

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Brian O'Driscoll. One of the worlds greatest rugby centers, now retired. Anyone recognize the watch? apologies for the crappy pics


----------



## MIG33

Anthony Mackie


----------



## Paulo 8135

I thought I saw Mr Downey wearing an Oceanus, but probably fake news.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ebtromba

This is ridiculous Montblanc. The brand has been making watches for only 20 years, yet their high visibility celebrity game seems to be destroying everyone else's. At least according to this thread. Well played Monty, well played 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KrabbyKakes

I have to admit I’m lazy and didn’t read the whole thread to find this out and I’m also too lazy to do this myself but I’ll point out some people I’ve noticed who wear watches.

Gordon Ramsay frequently has sole yellow faced chrono on. I think it’s a Breitling but I haven’t been able to find anything. Also, Jeremy Clarkson always seems to have a decent watch on, but I have no idea what they are.

There’s also a series on YouTube where one of the watch channels interviews celebrities about their watch collections. I forgot the name but he’s interviewed everyone from John Mayer to NBA players.


----------



## OnlyOneMore

Bill Murry and the Vostok "Zissou"


----------



## maylebox

KrabbyKakes said:


> I have to admit I'm lazy and didn't read the whole thread to find this out and I'm also too lazy to do this myself but I'll point out some people I've noticed who wear watches.
> 
> Gordon Ramsay frequently has sole yellow faced chrono on. I think it's a Breitling but I haven't been able to find anything. Also, Jeremy Clarkson always seems to have a decent watch on, but I have no idea what they are.
> *
> There's also a series on YouTube where one of the watch channels interviews celebrities about their watch collections. I forgot the name but he's interviewed everyone from John Mayer to NBA players*.


Hoodinkee's "Talking Watches"


----------



## riff raff

I'm watching "Beside Bowie: The Mick Ronson" documentary this evening. 
British DJ, John Peel, is shown wearing a large chronograph, any ideas?


----------



## Berty234

Looks like a Speedy


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> I'm watching "Beside Bowie: The Mick Ronson" documentary this evening.
> British DJ, John Peel, is shown wearing a large chronograph, any ideas?


----------



## arogle1stus

All you Bros that are perceptive enuff to determine these watch brands from a distance?
Your eyes must be 20/20. I wonder if movie producers provide watches for these folk?
Or are they just deep pocketed enuff to just buy em cuz they like em?
Hank Paulson wearing a Timex? Go figure. Even I can fall outta the F71 category to get
a Timex.
Kudos posters. You certainly did your homework. Tara with the bedroom lookin peepers!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## MIG33

Steve Harvey


----------



## Raymonddavid

American actor Jonah Hill, wearing a classic Rolex Cosmograph Daytona with the Zenith El Primero caliber.. can anyone guess the movie name?


----------



## atdegs

War Dogs I assume? Good movie.



Raymonddavid said:


> American actor Jonah Hill, wearing a classic Rolex Cosmograph Daytona with the Zenith El Primero caliber.. can anyone guess the movie name?


----------



## brybajlak

atdegs said:


> War Dogs I assume? Good movie.


I'm pretty sure it's Wolf of Wall Street.

He was much larger in War Dogs!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

*Francis Lawrence
*


----------



## MIG33

Djimon Hounsou


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> MIG33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Edward Christopher "Ed" Sheeran (born 17 February 1991)[SUP][5][/SUP] is an English singer-songwriter, guitarist and record producer. He was born in Halifax, West Yorkshire, and raised in Framlingham, Suffolk. He attended the Academy of Contemporary Music in Guildford, Surrey, as an undergraduate from the age of 18 in autumn 2009.[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP] In early 2011, Sheeran independently released the extended play, No. 5 Collaborations Project, which caught the attention of Elton John and Jamie Foxx. After signing with Asylum Records, his debut album, + (read as "plus"), was released on 9 September 2011 and has since been certified seven-times platinum in the UK. The album contains the single "The A Team", which earned him the Ivor Novello Award for Best Song Musically and Lyrically.[SUP][8][/SUP] In 2012, Sheeran won the Brit Awards for Best British Male Solo Artist and British Breakthrough Act.[SUP][9]
> [/SUP]*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ed_Sheeran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.highsnobiety.com/2016/03/16/bamford-watch-department-yellow-submarine-datejust-rolex/
Click to expand...


----------



## MIG33

*Michel* Miguel Elias *Temer* Lulia is a Brazilian lawyer and politician serving as the 37th and current President of Brazil


----------



## riff raff

Wow, I like Ed Sheeran's style!


----------



## MIG33

*Guy Ritchie is an English filmmaker kno**wn for his crime films.

*


----------



## j708

Raymonddavid said:


> American actor Jonah Hill, wearing a classic Rolex Cosmograph Daytona with the Zenith El Primero caliber.. can anyone guess the movie name?


he got alot of crap for this one as it was a fake.


----------



## SoCalOC

I recognize way more watches than the "celebrities."


----------



## MIG33

SoCalOC said:


> I recognize way more watches than the "celebrities."












Peter Gabriel


----------



## riff raff

Good choice Peter!  And, I enjoyed that video, he still sounds pretty good.


----------



## c5pilot11

Ed Sheehan is killin it. That’s unexpected.


----------



## riff raff

Ok, this screen shot is from "The Americans" this evening, the first episode of Season 4. The character is a Russian general and this season appears to be set in 1987 (from the cars and movie posters)


----------



## MIG33

*Larry King
*


----------



## Loofa

Don't much care which watches celebrities wear. I saw a a subway conductor here in NYC wearing a G-shock and he contributes to society way more than most of the celebrities

My 2c

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erebus

Loofa said:


> Don't much care which watches celebrities wear. I saw a a subway conductor here in NYC wearing a G-shock and he contributes to society way more than most of the celebrities
> 
> My 2c
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I enjoy the thread. Maybe start a new thread if you're into what train conductors wear?


----------



## soufiane

Raymonddavid said:


> American actor Jonah Hill, wearing a classic Rolex Cosmograph Daytona with the Zenith El Primero caliber.. can anyone guess the movie name?


War dogs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocrom

MIG33 said:


> Steve Harvey


Honestly, just genuinely sad to see that Steve harvey has zero good taste.


----------



## riff raff

That is the great thing about forums, no one forces you to read threads that don't interest you...Like what train conductors wear, etc. To each his own!



erebus said:


> I enjoy the thread. Maybe start a new thread if you're into what train conductors wear?


----------



## Robotaz

erebus said:


> I enjoy the thread. Maybe start a new thread if you're into what train conductors wear?


I have to admit, both good points, but the topic is about celebrities, so one if tangential spam all things considered.

It kills me to see the money burned on horrific watches. I think that's why people tend to go off topic on this thread.


----------



## Dick Travis

MIG33 said:


> MIG33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fugly tattoos and fugly watches...
Click to expand...


----------



## ciccio_started_it

I imagine opening a store that sells honey and I call it ‘The Honey Store’. Then, someone walks in and tells me they don’t like honey and then walk out. 

That, increasingly, is this forum nowadays.


Follow me on Instagram @ciccio_started_it


----------



## riff raff

Dave Kindig, from *****in Rides.


----------



## MIG33

Hugo Boss Chronograph Black Dial Black Silicone Mens Watch 1512731


----------



## MIG33

Anthony Joshua


----------



## MIG33

*Joseph* *Parker

*


----------



## MIG33

Sebastián Piñera Takes Office as President of Chile, Again


----------



## BarracksSi

MIG33 said:


> Hugo Boss Chronograph Black Dial Black Silicone Mens Watch 1512731


So, a fake Monaco.


----------



## MIG33

similar


----------



## MIG33

*Horacio* Manuel *Cartes* Jara is a Paraguayan businessman, and current President of Paraguay


----------



## MIG33

*Nick Jonas

*


----------



## riff raff

MIG33 - 100, Celebrities - 0!



MIG33 said:


> *Hugo Boss Chronograph Black Dial Black Silicone Mens Watch 1512731*


----------



## abstruse1

"Celebrity is the pursuit of the talentless by the mindless. It diminishes all who seek it and all who publish it." JD


----------



## Toonces

I was watching Food Network a few weeks ago and watching Guy's Grocery Games. On one shot there was a pretty good shot of Guy's wrist, and I watched it a few times, and I was sure that it was a Doxa.

A quick Google search turned up this photo, which isn't from that episode, but now I'm almost certain he was wearing a Doxa 600t.


----------



## Itubij

Piaget...i love this one..


----------



## Robotaz

^^^ lol, who the heck is he?


----------



## Ottski44

Robotaz said:


> ^^^ lol, who the heck is he?


Michael B. Jordan


----------



## MIG33

abstruse1 said:


> "Celebrity is the pursuit of the talentless by the mindless. It diminishes all who seek it and all who publish it." JD


I'm sorry to tell you that this is the thread of Tracking Celebrities and what watches they are wearing, not the thread of celebrity phrases


----------



## MIG33

Daniel Brühl


----------



## mrwatchusername

MIG33 said:


> Daniel Brühl


If you have the time, check out "Good Bye Lenin!" if you haven't already.


----------



## MIG33

dsabinojr said:


> If you have the time, check out "Good Bye Lenin!" if you haven't already.


http://watchesinmovies.info/movies/goodbye-lenin-2003/


----------



## MIG33

*Luke Evans

*


----------



## MIG33

In the 2013 movie Rush, Daniel Brühl


----------



## ericsku87

Why so many Montblanc pieces? And for that matter why so few Omegas? Is this a function of marketing spend?


----------



## MIG33

ericsku87 said:


> Why so many Montblanc pieces? And for that matter why so few Omegas? Is this a function of marketing spend?


https://www.watchtime.com/wristwatc...atches-spent-the-most-on-advertising-in-2014/


----------



## ericsku87

Thank you for the link, interesting stuff. 

Even so, Montblanc representation among celebs seems strong relative to its ranking on marketing expenditure. Nothing against the brand, just something I did not expect.


----------



## MIG33

*Colin Farrell

*


----------



## MIG33

Dakota Fanning


----------



## SilverKid

Pep Guardiola - Manchester City Manager


----------



## DonPatrizio

What watch is Conan wearing on a bund strap? Looks like it might be a Submariner:


----------



## MIG33

DonPatrizio said:


> What watch is Conan wearing on a bund strap? Looks like it might be a Submariner:


----------



## DonPatrizio

|> Dangerous9straps: Antique French Oak bund strap for Rolex Sub


----------



## riff raff

Cal Ripken Jr is our brand spokesman for 2018. He was with our group last night at a Washington Capitals game. He was wearing this watch, sorry it's the best shot I could grab without looking like I was a goober.


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> Cal Ripken Jr is our brand spokesman for 2018. He was with our group last night at a Washington Capitals game. He was wearing this watch, sorry it's the best shot I could grab without looking like I was a goober.
> 
> View attachment 13037733


----------



## riff raff

MIG33 goes Boom!


----------



## MIG33




----------



## High Roller

Does anyone know what is Maradona wearing in this photo from 1997?


----------



## alx007

Real question is: On which wrist?



High Roller said:


> Does anyone know what is Maradona wearing in this photo from 1997?
> View attachment 13039191


----------



## MIG33

High Roller said:


> Does anyone know what is Maradona wearing in this photo from 1997?
> View attachment 13039191


----------



## MIG33




----------



## Simey

MIG33 said:


>


Whenever I see a watch like this I always think "_who would wear such a hideous thing_?"

Now I know.


----------



## High Roller

Woow, that Patek must have been very very very expensive!!! 
I wonder if Maradona still has those watches...

The best football player only wears the best watches!


----------



## MIG33

High Roller said:


> Woow, that Patek must have been very very very expensive!!!
> I wonder if Maradona still has those watches...
> 
> The best football player only wears the best watches!


----------



## riff raff

High Roller said:


> The best football player only wears the best watches!


Looks like you are correct.


----------



## MIG33

Ritmo Mundo Idea Italia Gran Data ​


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33

FESTINA UNI F16190-5


----------



## MIG33

Trevor Rabin


----------



## riff raff

Jay-Jay French, Twisted Sister.


----------



## riff raff

From F1 qualifying yesterday, in Bahrain (great watches, everywhere! ) EDM, "Disclosure " DJ and unidentified McLaren F1 crew.


----------



## High Roller

Pelé wearing a gold Rolex(Datejust?) in various events over the years.


----------



## MIG33

Louisa Johnson


----------



## MIG33

High Roller said:


> Pelé wearing a gold Rolex(Datejust?) in various events over the years.
> 
> View attachment 13044197


----------



## MIG33

Zico, often called the "White Pelé"


----------



## High Roller

Paulo Futre, best portuguese football player in the 80´s who was a legend in FC Porto and Atlético de Madrid, wearing a Patek Phillipe(Dont know the model btw)


----------



## MIG33

High Roller said:


> Paulo Futre, best portuguese football player in the 80´s who was a legend in FC Porto and Atlético de Madrid, wearing a Patek Phillipe(Dont know the model btw)


Fake


----------



## MIG33

Neymar - PSG


----------



## MIG33

*Nasser* bin Ghanim *Al-Khelaïfi* is a Qatari businessman and is the chairman and chief executive officer of beIN Media Group, chairman of Qatar Sports Investments, president of Paris Saint-Germain (PSG)


----------



## MIG33

Eric Clapton


----------



## High Roller

MIG33 said:


> High Roller said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo Futre, best portuguese football player in the 80´s who was a legend in FC Porto and Atlético de Madrid, wearing a Patek Phillipe(Dont know the model btw)
> 
> 
> 
> Fake
Click to expand...

Why do you you say that?
He has enough money to afford a patek, so why would he wear a fake one?


----------



## MIG33

High Roller said:


> Why do you you say that?
> He has enough money to afford a patek, so why would he wear a fake one?


https://www.patek.com/en/collection/watch-finder


----------



## alex79

Hey MIG33, great job with all your researches share on this thread!

Cheers buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

Hey MIG33, great job with all your researches shared on this thread!

Cheers buddy. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ItnStln

MIG33 said:


> Dakota Fanning
> 
> View attachment 13035493
> View attachment 13035495
> View attachment 13035499
> View attachment 13035501
> View attachment 13035503


The Alienist was a good show!


----------



## MIG33

Jeffrey Dean Morgan


----------



## High Roller

Tupac wearing a gold Rolex in 1996


----------



## Isildur00

anybidy knows what is this watch? Joaquin phoenix wore it in the movie "you were never really here".


----------



## MIG33

Military Field Watch









*You Were Never Really Here* is a 2017 thriller film written and *directed by Lynne Ramsay*
Lynne Ramsay


----------



## MIG33

Isildur00 said:


> anybidy knows what is this watch? Joaquin phoenix wore it in the movie "you were never really here".
> 
> View attachment 13055177


----------



## shelfcompact

MIG33, you're amazing. Don't know how you do it.



High Roller said:


> Why do you you say that?
> He has enough money to afford a patek, so why would he wear a fake one?


Happens a lot actually.
There's whole social streams dedicated to calling out celebs with fake watches.


----------



## MIG33

Jim Caviezel


----------



## MIG33

*Aleksander Čeferin.* Since 14 September 2016, he has been the President of UEFA


----------



## High Roller

Herman José, portugal's finest comedian wearing a gold Rolex Submariner in 1994


----------



## jtli202

anyone know what watch Ibrahimovic is wearing in this video? think its a yellow gold rolex daytona with a green dial?


----------



## MIG33

jtli202 said:


> anyone know what watch Ibrahimovic is wearing in this video? think its a yellow gold rolex daytona with a green dial?


----------



## MIG33

Bryan Ferry


----------



## MIG33

Vangelis


----------



## Redleg25

In the movie Sideways, what watch is Jack wearing? It's bugged me for years. I apologize if that has already been answered elsewhere. I admittedly did not go through all 220 pages of this thread. To me, it looks like a Rolex (you can see a cyclops in certain scenes), but I can't place it.


----------



## Hamstur

Redleg25 said:


> In the movie Sideways, what watch is Jack wearing? It's bugged me for years. I apologize if that has already been answered elsewhere. I admittedly did not go through all 220 pages of this thread. To me, it looks like a Rolex (you can see a cyclops in certain scenes), but I can't place it.


Looks like same watch he wore in the film ... a Sub with Explorer white dial mod?


----------



## Nikita70

Wouldn’t it be easier to just change the bezel insert on an Explorer?


----------



## MIG33

Redleg25 said:


> In the movie Sideways, what watch is Jack wearing? It's bugged me for years. I apologize if that has already been answered elsewhere. I admittedly did not go through all 220 pages of this thread. To me, it looks like a Rolex (you can see a cyclops in certain scenes), but I can't place it.











Homage or Fake


----------



## MIG33

*Michael Fassbender*


----------



## hipster

What about this one guys? any ideas? The guy's name is Casey Neistat, hes an youtuber


----------



## erebus

I think he wears a Samsung Gear Smartwatch? He's also worn a white G Shock and white DateJust (which he kept breaking so I assumed started wearing the Smartwatch).


----------



## hipster

thanks for your reply.I think its a samsung gear s2 classic


----------



## steadyrock

What watch is Dave Roberts wearing?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGotId

Looks like an AP ROO? 

GO NATS lol!


----------



## MIG33

steadyrock said:


> What watch is Dave Roberts wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradYoung04

Not too big a fan of it either!


----------



## ebtromba

erebus said:


> I think he wears a Samsung Gear Smartwatch? He's also worn a white G Shock and white DateJust (which he kept breaking so I assumed started wearing the Smartwatch).


Samsung is also a major sponsor of his

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rusty427

Not a celebrity, though getting some TV coverage lately the Russian Ambassador to Australia.
Sometimes seen with a gold Hublot, but not this time.
What's this watch?


----------



## MIG33

Rusty427 said:


> Not a celebrity, though getting some TV coverage lately the Russian Ambassador to Australia.
> Sometimes seen with a gold Hublot, but not this time.
> What's this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Seiko Velatura SNP104P1*


----------



## Kittysafe

Anyone know what Peter Attia is wearing here on JRE #1108?


----------



## MIG33

Robert Downey Jr.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## High Roller

Isabel dos Santos, wearing a gold Patek Philippe Nautilus


----------



## IGotId

Kittysafe said:


> Anyone know what Peter Attia is wearing here on JRE #1108?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13088085


Looks like a Ressence to me


----------



## Rusty427

@MIG33 thanks for a positive id. 
I'm guessing this is a Hublot with a lot of complication?


----------



## MIG33

Fake








https://www.hublot.com/en/collection/classic-fusion








*CLASSIC FUSION CHRONOGRAPH KING GOLD*

Bezel no ceramic


----------



## MIG33

IGotId said:


> Looks like a Ressence to me


Yes










Ressence Type 3


----------



## Kittysafe

@ _Ressence

Dude, thank you guys!

Holy crap, $25-$50,000, I was not expecting it to be so expensive._


----------



## Kittysafe

IGotId said:


> Looks like a Ressence to me


You rock, thanks


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Dave Bautista


----------



## MIG33

Stormzy


----------



## MIG33

Daniel Sturridge


----------



## Falcon16

John Calipari - Famous basketball coach. Anybody have any idea as to what watch he’s got in this picture?


----------



## MIG33

John Calipari


----------



## MIG33

*John William Henry II (born September 13, 1949) is an American businessman and investor and the founder of John W. Henry & Company, an investment management firm. He is the principal owner of The Boston Globe, the Boston Red Sox and Liverpool Football Club and co-owner of Roush Fenway Racing. 
*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_W._Henry


----------



## High Roller

Diego Maradona - Is that a Rolex?


----------



## MIG33

High Roller said:


> Diego Maradona - Is that a Rolex?
> 
> View attachment 13094621











http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/europe/5057422.stm


----------



## MIG33




----------



## Brey17

This thread is making me appreciate how out of touch I am. I don’t recognize 3/4 of the people on the last three pages.


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


>


----------



## MIG33

Nick Jonas








Similar


----------



## MIG33

Karim Benzema


----------



## ebtromba

Any idea what the founder of reddit is wearing in this video?


----------



## MIG33

ebtromba said:


> Any idea what the founder of reddit is wearing in this video?


----------



## MIG33




----------



## bmil128

Racing legend AJ Foyt

Rolex Day Date 1803














Rolex GMT Master 16718


























Rolex GMT Master II 116718


----------



## MIG33

Sean Conlon


----------



## MIG33

NSYNC Receive Star On Hollywood Walk Of FameJustin Timberlake


----------



## riff raff

While we're on Indy 500 winners, Takumo Sato. I believe he has Tissot sponsorship or affiliation.


----------



## MIG33

Takumo Sato


----------



## MIG33




----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Ben Kingsley


----------



## DonPatrizio

What watch do you think Tom Cruise wore while filming Bartender?


----------



## riff raff

Mike Sullivan, coach of the Pittsburgh Penguins, crying about his loss to the Caps this evening


----------



## IGotId

riff raff said:


> Mike Sullivan, coach of the Pittsburgh Penguins, crying about his loss to the Caps this evening
> 
> View attachment 13105737
> 
> View attachment 13105739


Let's hope they don't choke...again


----------



## riff raff

Caps fans have no optimism...


IGotId said:


> riff raff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mike Sullivan, coach of the Pittsburgh Penguins, crying about his loss to the Caps this evening
> 
> View attachment 13105737
> 
> View attachment 13105739
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope they don't choke...again
Click to expand...


----------



## IGotId

riff raff said:


> Caps fans have no optimism...


A long history of underperforming! I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## maylebox

DonPatrizio said:


> What watch do you think Tom Cruise wore while filming Bartender?


I'm not sure but you might have better luck doing a search for the watch he wore in the movie "Cocktail"


----------



## DonPatrizio

maylebox said:


> I'm not sure but you might have better luck doing a search for the watch he wore in the movie "Cocktail"




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/3xdety/_/cy3sdvz


----------



## MIG33

DonPatrizio said:


> What watch do you think Tom Cruise wore while filming Bartender?


----------



## DonPatrizio

How do you do it MIG33? The world may never know...


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> Mike Sullivan, coach of the Pittsburgh Penguins, crying about his loss to the Caps this evening


----------



## MIG33

DonPatrizio said:


> How do you do it MIG33? The world may never know...


----------



## MIG33

Sam Heughan


----------



## MIG33

Fernando Alonso


----------



## shelfcompact

I know man, 90% of these photos are angled, and low res. Impossible! haha


----------



## MIG33




----------



## JTK Awesome

Surprised no one posted this (yes, I searched): Clark Gregg a.k.a. Phil Coulson, the Director of S.H.I.E.L.D., wears an Alpha Watches "homage" Speedmaster. Damn, times were tough after Hydra's resurgence.

http://www.horologyme.com/2016/08/w...nts-of-s-h-i-e-l-d-isnt-what-you-think-it-is/


----------



## bmil128

Mentioned on the race inspired watches thread but not mentioned here, Sir Jackie Stewart. After nearly winning the 1966 Indy 500 and winning rookie of the year, he was gifted his first Rolex by his car owner, a diamond encrusted Day Date. He exchanged it for a standard gold version, he also won a Daytona that year for winning the Monaco Grand Prix. Rolex then approached him to be an ambassador which he has been for over 50 years. Too many watches to count but usually seen with a GMT Master or Day Date.


----------



## riff raff

Love the Wee Scot pix!


----------



## MIG33

JTK Awesome said:


> Surprised no one posted this (yes, I searched): Clark Gregg a.k.a. Phil Coulson, the Director of S.H.I.E.L.D., wears an Alpha Watches "homage" Speedmaster. Damn, times were tough after Hydra's resurgence.
> 
> Watch-spotting: Phil Coulson?s watch on Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. isn?t what you think it is? ? Horology Middle East






















Fake


----------



## MIG33

Randy Mamola


----------



## skuzapo

John Mayer was just on a Hot Ones (a pretty interesting Youtube interview series where they eat hot wings and talk) and was wearing a rainbow Daytona. A little out of the usual more restrained/vintage arena I see him talking about (I actually was excited to see what it was going to be), but it matched his outfit -tiedye under grey shirt+ bright kicks- and his tats, so I actually like the look. Plus I always enjoy seeing him interviewed, he seems like a very perceptive guy even if his music isn't my exact style.


----------



## Mark rodes

I love the watch and I love the Actor too. Lovely watch and great picture.


----------



## JTK Awesome

I was already pointing out that it's a fake. What's _your _ point?



MIG33 said:


> View attachment 13109503
> View attachment 13109515
> View attachment 13109521
> 
> Fake


----------



## JTK Awesome

double post


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

MIG33 said:


> Randy Mamola
> 
> View attachment 13109999
> View attachment 13110001
> View attachment 13110003
> View attachment 13110005


Those Oakleys answered my ongoing question as to whether man is good or evil...


----------



## atdegs

Not sure how the same guy rocks both that pair of Rolexes and that pair of Oakleys. Was he sponsored by them?



RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> Those Oakleys answered my ongoing question as to whether man is good or evil...


----------



## BarracksSi

JTK Awesome said:


> I was already pointing out that it's a fake. What's _your _ point?


Extra verification to back you up?


----------



## MIG33

Henry Cavill


----------



## Brandon -B-

skuzapo said:


> John Mayer was just on a Hot Ones (a pretty interesting Youtube interview series where they eat hot wings and talk) and was wearing a rainbow Daytona. A little out of the usual more restrained/vintage arena I see him talking about (I actually was excited to see what it was going to be), but it matched his outfit -tiedye under grey shirt+ bright kicks- and his tats, so I actually like the look. Plus I always enjoy seeing him interviewed, he seems like a very perceptive guy even if his music isn't my exact style.


Don't get it twisted. He wore the outfit to match the watch not the other way around. I'd do the same damn thing if I had access to that watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-4699333.html

Have at it Mig33!


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f357/hamilton-4699333.html
> 
> Have at it Mig33!











Hamilton Khaki Tachymiler Automatic H717260


----------



## riff raff

And Boom goes the MIG!


----------



## MIG33

Steve Austin


----------



## MIG33

*James Marsden

*


----------



## MIG33

Hafthor Bjornsson


----------



## MIG33

Duncan James


----------



## atdegs

That's a 49mm watch... on him it looks like a 33mm looks on me.



MIG33 said:


> Hafthor Bjornsson
> 
> View attachment 13119065


----------



## riff raff

Its good to see that in the unknown future, human or not, you still need a good automatic wristwatch. At least you do in Westworld. Bernard sporting perhaps an Omega? In the first Episode of Season 3.


----------



## MIG33

Ian McShane


----------



## Peejaydoubleyou

Can anyone please ID the watch that Terry Crews wears in Brooklyn Nine-Nine?









"Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou


----------



## Ottski44

Peejaydoubleyou said:


> Can anyone please ID the watch that Terry Crews wears in Brooklyn Nine-Nine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Sometimes thoughts and prayers aren't enough"-peejaydoubleyou












Luminox Navy Seal Colormark I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

Terry Crews


----------



## G1Ninja

riff raff said:


> Its good to see that in the unknown future, human or not, you still need a good automatic wristwatch. At least you do in Westworld. Bernard sporting perhaps an Omega? In the first Episode of Season 3.
> 
> View attachment 13120955
> 
> View attachment 13120957


I'm pretty sure it is an Omega. In an episode during the first season, perhaps the first or second episode, when he goes to his apartment there is a good shot of the watch.


----------



## JTK Awesome

not really a celebrity, moved to the Movies & TV thread...


----------



## MIG33

G1Ninja said:


> I'm pretty sure it is an Omega. In an episode during the first season, perhaps the first or second episode, when he goes to his apartment there is a good shot of the watch.


----------



## MIG33

Jeffrey Wright


----------



## MIG33

Tom Cruise, CinemaCon 2018


----------



## MIG33

MIG33 said:


> Hafthor Bjornsson


----------



## MIG33

Lochlyn Munro


----------



## MIG33

George Benson


----------



## riff raff

Buddy Guy...best shots that I could find.


----------



## BarracksSi

MIG33 said:


> George Benson


George's collection proves to me the saying, "The man makes the watch."

I don't really like most of those models (although I kinda dig the Piaget), but put them together with his style and they're exactly right.


----------



## MIG33

Buddy Guy


----------



## Bababooey

MIG33 said:


> View attachment 13129225
> View attachment 13129229


He even makes those silly swole o'clock watches look ok. I guess at 6'9" (2.1meters) and 425lbs (181kg), you can do that.


----------



## riff raff

Mercedes AMG picked up a win and 2nd place today in Spain. The chief engineer was sporting this on the podium.


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> Mercedes AMG picked up a win and 2nd place today in Spain. The chief engineer was sporting this on the podium.
> 
> View attachment 13134889
> 
> View attachment 13134893


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph

IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph | Valuable watches


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> Mercedes AMG picked up a win and 2nd place today in Spain. The chief engineer was sporting this on the podium.
> 
> View attachment 13134889
> 
> View attachment 13134893


IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph

IWC Big Ingenieur Chronograph | Valuable watches


----------



## shelfcompact

Can you identify this digital (casio?) watch Ali Wong is wearing in her new special?


----------



## MIG33

shelfcompact said:


> Can you identify this digital (casio?) watch Ali Wong is wearing in her new special?


Casio Classic A158WEA-9EF


----------



## MIG33

Toby Stephens


----------



## shelfcompact

MIG33 said:


> Casio Classic A158WEA-9EF


Thanks much!


----------



## Stephen2020

Zoe Cramond - Swatch


----------



## MdN

Can anyone identify this brand? I'm watching Bron/Broen right now and caught a screenshot of Henrik's (Thure Lindhardt) watch. Doesn't look like anything I've seen before and I'd really like to know. I'm trying to read the logo and do a search for various letter combinations but no luck. o|

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13138151&d=1526345683&thumb=1&stc=1


----------



## bbasch

Lindsey Vonn w a Rolex









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

MdN said:


> Can anyone identify this brand? I'm watching Bron/Broen right now and caught a screenshot of Henrik's (Thure Lindhardt) watch. Doesn't look like anything I've seen before and I'd really like to know. I'm trying to read the logo and do a search for various letter combinations but no luck. o|
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=13138151&d=1526345683&thumb=1&stc=1


Tajms Chronograph vintage, Swedish brand watches


----------



## MdN

MIG33 said:


> Tajms Chronograph vintage, Swedish brand watches


Makes sense in a Swedish-Danish series. I'm on their website right now. Thank you! :-!


----------



## MIG33

Jack Lemmon













http://giffetteria.it/gif/maccheroni-11/https://www.modaoperandi.com/lsc-design-estate-jewelry-sp16/men-s-18k-gold-vintage-cartier-large-panthere


----------



## MIG33

Ryan Reynolds
It's true what they say about a broken watch telling the right time twice a day


----------



## astrum3d

This is Jordan Peterson, Psychologist and academic. He's all over YouTube. Any ideas what watch he's wearing??


----------



## astrum3d

Double post. Deleted.


----------



## astrum3d

Better pic of his watch. Any ideas??


----------



## MIG33

astrum3d said:


> Better pic of his watch. Any ideas??
> 
> View attachment 13148833


video please


----------



## astrum3d

Video for Jordan Peterson:


----------



## MIG33

David Wenham


----------



## alexjust

Rolex, AP, Piaget, Panerai, PP, Cartier - that's all people with money tend to buy. Frankly, with a few exceptions I saw nothing here I'd choose myself given an opportunity. Brad Pitt's collection is impressive though.


----------



## Sam Seaborn

Hi there - can anyone identify the watch Chris Pratt is wearing in this Insta Story? I know he usually wears Cartier but this doesn't seem like that...


----------



## DonPatrizio

One I can actually answer: Panerai Luminor.


----------



## Just.marking.time

DonPatrizio said:


> One I can actually answer: Panerai Luminor.


Haha I think 99% of this forum could have answered that.

giving a lot away from that question 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Adler

Does anyone know what watch Yul Brynner is wearing in this photograph?


----------



## MIG33

Robert Duvall


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## MIG33

Christopher Lambert


----------



## MIG33

Peter O'Toole


----------



## alexjust

MIG33 said:


> *Salma Hayek Pinault[SUP][2][/SUP]* (born September 2, 1966)[SUP][3][/SUP] is a Mexican and American film actress, director, and producer. She began her career in Mexico starring in the telenovela _Teresa_ and went on to star in the film _El Callejón de los Milagros_ (_Miracle Alley_) for which she was nominated for an Ariel Award. In 1991 Hayek moved to Hollywood and came to prominence with roles in Hollywood movies such as _Desperado_ (1995), _Dogma_(1999), and _Wild Wild West_ (1999).
> Her breakthrough role was in the 2002 film _Frida_ as Mexican painter Frida Kahlo for which she was nominated in the category of Best Actress for an Academy Award, BAFTA Award, Screen Actors Guild Award, andGolden Globe Award. This movie received widespread attention and was a critical and commercial success. She won a Daytime Emmy Award for Outstanding Directing in a Children/Youth/Family Special in 2004 for _The Maldonado Miracle_ and received an Emmy Award nomination for Outstanding Guest Actress in a Comedy Series in 2007 after guest-starring in the ABC television comedy-drama _Ugly Betty._ She also guest-starred on theNBC comedy series _30 Rock_ from 2009 to 2013.
> Hayek's recent films include _Grown Ups_ (2010), _Grown Ups 2_ (2013), and _Puss in Boots_ (2011).
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Salma_Hayek


 D

Did anyone notice a watch on a third photo from the top?


----------



## MIG33

alexjust said:


> D
> 
> Did anyone notice a watch on a third photo from the top?


https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cartier-La-Dona-WE60040H-18k-Yellow-Gold-Diamond-Bezel-/282552087675


----------



## MIG33

Meghan de Sussex


----------



## MIG33

Terence Hill















https://4.bp.blogspot.com/--Mize6ha...ud-spencer-terence-hill-gif-animados+(10).gif


----------



## Cosmo Kramer

Can anyone decipher whats on Mr Kiedis wrist?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Explorer II?


----------



## MIG33

Alden Ehrenreich


----------



## MIG33

Sir-Guy said:


> Explorer II?


----------



## High Roller

Diego Maradona, wearing two Rolex Submariner


----------



## Bill Adler

High Roller said:


> Diego Maradona, wearing two Rolex Submariner
> 
> View attachment 13164227


Wearing two watches at once should always be okay.


----------



## MIG33

Anthony Kiedis


----------



## MIG33

Chad Smith
As a member of the pioneering, award-winning superstars Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## MIG33

Mohamed Salah Ghaly is an Egyptian professional footballer who plays as a forward for English club Liverpool and the Egyptian national team


----------



## MIG33

Keegan-Michael Key


----------



## atdegs

Really interesting choice for a celeb. I wonder what the reasoning behind it was. Not something you'd trip over in the average jewelry store.



MIG33 said:


> Alden Ehrenreich
> 
> View attachment 13161407


----------



## DonPatrizio

atdegs said:


> Really interesting choice for a celeb. I wonder what the reasoning behind it was. Not something you'd trip over in the average jewelry store.


It could be a family heirloom.


----------



## alexjust

I just realized I don't know a bunch of these celebrities, especially the younger ones. I must be getting old


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

For "the hand of God," only a Rolex will do, I suppose!



High Roller said:


> Diego Maradona, wearing two Rolex Submariner
> 
> View attachment 13164227


----------



## SwissArmyTenor

Whatever it was, he no doubt looked at his wrist, approved, and said, "So let it be written, so let it be done." 



Bill Adler said:


> Does anyone know what watch Yul Brynner is wearing in this photograph?


----------



## High Roller

Kadafi wearing a Rolex Datejust in 1971


----------



## mnf67

alexjust said:


> I just realized I don't know a bunch of these celebrities, especially the younger ones. I must be getting old


I had the same thought.


----------



## MIG33

mnf67 said:


> I had the same thought.


Gene Hackman


----------



## High Roller

Gary Busey wearing a two tone Rolex Submariner during the movie "Under Siege"(1992)


----------



## DonPatrizio

What watch does Ted Danson wear?


----------



## gfabbri

Every photo I can see of Mandy Patinkin (Saul from "Homeland" / "Princess Bride" / etc.) has him wearing upside-down.

What is he hiding?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIG33

gfabbri said:


> Every photo I can see of Mandy Patinkin (Saul from "Homeland" / "Princess Bride" / etc.) has him wearing upside-down.
> 
> What is he hiding?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it could be


----------



## Brandon -B-

MIG33 said:


> it could be
> 
> View attachment 13201579


Damn that's amazing lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Just saw this photo of Anthony Bourdain. The dial looks vaguely Panerei but the shape doesn't. Any ideas?


----------



## Sir-Guy

They have a few case shapes. Looks like a Panerai to me.


----------



## MIG33

Sir-Guy said:


> They have a few case shapes. Looks like a Panerai to me.


----------



## MIG33

Richard Howard "Rick" Hilton, chairman and co-founder of Hilton & Hyland


----------



## Brucy

Just.marking.time said:


> Haha I think 99% of this forum could have answered that.
> 
> giving a lot away from that question
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a Parnis isn't it


----------



## MIG33

Sam Seaborn said:


> Hi there - can anyone identify the watch Chris Pratt is wearing in this Insta Story? I know he usually wears Cartier but this doesn't seem like that...
> 
> View attachment 13155357


----------



## MIG33

Daniel Dae Kim







































Good Sunday


----------



## MIG33

Italian Prime Minister Giuseppe Conte


----------



## Omegafana

Can anyone identify this. Would be around 1997 . Has a small subdial at 6


----------



## MIG33

Zoe Saldana


----------



## Nikita70

Ok MIG33, do your magic. Danno from Hawaii Five-0. What watch is this?


----------



## Nikita70




----------



## MIG33

Alex O'Loughlin


----------



## TaylorBG1

Diane Kruger and watch from Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## MIG33

Scott Caan


----------



## MIG33

David F. Sandberg is a director and composer, known for Lights Out (2016), Annabelle: Creation (2017)


----------



## alexandrov

Suggestions?


----------



## atdegs

I don't know who that guy is, but he's got great taste.



MIG33 said:


> Alex O'Loughlin


----------



## jimanchower

Nikita70 said:


> Ok MIG33, do your magic. Danno from Hawaii Five-0. What watch is this?


My guess: Zenith El Primero Pilot/Diver


----------



## MIG33

alexandrov said:


> Suggestions?
> View attachment 13215853


----------



## Nikita70

I think you nailed it, the bracelet is a match for the one he wears on the show. I’m guessing he (James MacArthur) was a WUS. In the first season he wears what looks to be a White dialed Rolex. Later you can see him wear an LED watch. Now he’s wearing the Zenith. I’m in season 8, will be interesting to see if he adds another watch in the next few seasons.


----------



## riff raff

Someone on another thread was trying to ID the watch worn by Bryan Cranston in Last Flag Flying.


----------



## Sir-Guy

The photo being backward threw me for a second!

Thoughts on this one, @MIG33? Set shot from a new _Aquaman_ movie.


----------



## mike120

Sir-Guy said:


> The photo being backward threw me for a second!
> 
> Thoughts on this one, @MIG33? Set shot from a new _Aquaman_ movie.












The new Froggy.


----------



## riff raff

What watch is Natalie Portman wearing in Annihilation? (and does it still work in the Shimmer...)


----------



## MIG33

riff raff said:


> What watch is Natalie Portman wearing in Annihilation? (and does it still work in the Shimmer...)











Traser P 5900 Type 3


----------



## MIG33

Lin-Manuel Miranda


----------



## MIG33

Harvey Keitel


----------



## MIG33

Micky Rooney


----------



## MIG33

Robin Thicke


----------



## MIG33

Alan Thicke


----------



## mrwatchusername

Anyone checking out the wrists of the World Cup football managers. Most of them are wearing watches. Just spotted what looks like a TAG Heuer Monaco on the South Korean manager, Shin Tae-Yong: -


----------



## MIG33

Joachim Löw is a German football coach


----------



## MIG33

Stanislav Salamovich Cherchesov is a Russian football manager


----------



## MIG33

Nigeria coach Gernot Rohr


----------



## atdegs

He should really see if his son will borrow him a watch.



MIG33 said:


> Alan Thicke


----------



## MIG33

atdegs said:


> He should really see if his son will borrow him a watch.


https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...k/news-story/cf139e448fa662cc7830e524504d936d


----------



## atdegs

You're sure a Debbie Downer, aren't you.



MIG33 said:


> https://www.news.com.au/entertainme...k/news-story/cf139e448fa662cc7830e524504d936d


----------



## MIG33

England manager Gareth Southgate


----------



## High Roller

Cristina Kirchner, former president of Argentina, wearing a Ladies Rolex Datejust solid gold and diamonds


----------



## MIG33

Fernando Manuel Fernandes da Costa Santos, is the manager of the Portugal national team


----------



## MIG33

Akira Nishino is a former Japanese football player and manager. He is the current manager for Japan national team.









it could be fake


----------



## mrwatchusername

Could it be some kind of special edition? Cause he'll have to commit seppuku now.



MIG33 said:


> Akira Nishino is a former Japanese football player and manager. He is the current manager for Japan national team.
> 
> View attachment 13234311
> 
> 
> it could be fake
> 
> View attachment 13234317
> 
> 
> View attachment 13234339


----------



## MIG33

dsabinojr said:


> Could it be some kind of special edition? Cause he'll have to commit seppuku now.


a detail of the fake watches of this model, it is usually the date with the white background instead of black


----------



## MIG33

Vladimir Petković. He is currently head coach of Switzerland national football team


----------



## MIG33

Héctor Raúl Cúper current manager the Egypt national team.


----------



## MIG33

Lambertus "Bert" van Marwijk OON is a Dutch football manager who currently coaches the Australian national football team


----------



## MIG33

Jorge Luis Sampaoli Moya is an Argentine football manager.


----------



## MIG33

Zlatko Dalić is currently manages the Croatia national team


----------



## MIG33

Adam Nawałka current manager of the Poland national football team


----------



## MIG33

Tunisia coach Nabil Maaloul


----------



## MIG33

José Néstor Pékerman Krimen coach of the Colombian national team


----------



## jimanchower

MIG33 said:


> Héctor Raúl Cúper current manager the Egypt national team.
> 
> View attachment 13236071


Is it just me or does it have a big crown? Maybe a Tudor?


----------



## MIG33

jimanchower said:


> Is it just me or does it have a big crown? Maybe a Tudor?


moving picture


----------



## BarracksSi

There sure are a lot of chronographs among the soccer... I mean, football coaches... I mean, managers. Now I wonder if they use them to time matches.


----------



## MIG33

Aliou Cissé is a Senegalese football coach









model not found


----------



## MIG33

Fernando Ruiz Hierro, is the coach of the Spain national team


----------



## BarracksSi

Lots of Hublots, too. I suppose it makes sense with their sponsorship history.

I want to become a pro golfer so I'd have an excuse to wear this. It _keeps score!_


----------



## MIG33

Didier Claude Deschamps current manager of the France national team


----------



## sfb

MIG33 said:


> Zlatko Dalić is currently manages the Croatia national team
> 
> View attachment 13236243


Now that is a spectacular Hublot.


----------



## Rusty427

MIG33 said:


> Héctor Raúl Cúper current manager the Egypt national team.
> 
> View attachment 13236071


I think Hector likes his pre ceramics.
Pretty sure that's a 16600 Sea Dweller, not a 114060.

Lug holes and all!








Here he is with a tasty two tone, plexiglass even?!


----------



## MIG33

Rusty427 said:


> I think Hector likes his pre ceramics.
> Pretty sure that's a 16600 Sea Dweller, not a 114060.
> 
> Lug holes and all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is with a tasty two tone, plexiglass even?!


----------



## MIG33

Slavoljub Muslin is a Serbian football manager and a former player. He worked as a head coach of the Serbian national football team.


----------



## MIG33

Aaron Taylor-Johnson


----------



## MIG33

Harry Kane


----------



## Davidka

Óscar Tabárez, the coach Uruguayan team.










I guess that when you are a fancy "manager" you wear a fancy Swiss auto, and when you are a coach you wear a G-shock.


----------



## MIG33

Kit Harington

the wedding watch


----------



## took

Benicio Del Toro, "Javier Rodriguez Rodriguez" in the movie Traffic. I tried to find a good photo, but was difficult due to firearm appearing in all shots. I really want to know what watch this is.









Time is a gift...


----------



## mrwatchusername

Couldn't get any screenshots but Colombian football star James Rodriguez who was injured and a spectator in today's World Cup quarter final v/s England, was shown several times wearing a watch with the case shape of a Richard Mille.


----------



## BarracksSi

James May, driving a Kia Stinger in the second season of The Grand Tour. What is it?:


----------



## Worksjo

BarracksSi said:


> James May, driving a Kia Stinger in the second season of The Grand Tour. What is it?:
> View attachment 13272339


It's a white dial Milgauss. He wears it a ton.


----------



## BarracksSi

Worksjo said:


> It's a white dial Milgauss. He wears it a ton.


Thanks. It looks fantastic, especially as the light moved around the case and bracelet. The video resolution wasn't enough for me to see the [in]famous lightning bolt seconds hand, which is why I couldn't figure it out. I started thinking it could be a white OP39, but the episode was made last year.


----------



## RobMc

Yankees manager, Aaron Boone and his Breitling. He wears it every day. I posted in the Breitling forum. 









Also, Yankees closer, Aroldis Chapman is watch collector. Here a few pics of his watches. 2 Richard Milles, and 1 AP. I have a picture of another of his watches I cannot make out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenRG

MIG33 said:


> Harry Kane


I can forgive him anything, atm


----------



## Davidka

Davidka said:


> Óscar Tabárez, the coach Uruguayan team.
> 
> I guess that when you are a fancy "manager" you wear a fancy Swiss auto, and when you are a coach you wear a G-shock.


He got a suit for the quarter finals, but still wears his G. Too bad it was his final game in the world cup...


----------



## Rocket1991

BarracksSi said:


> James May, driving a Kia Stinger in the second season of The Grand Tour. What is it?:
> View attachment 13272339


Wrong shirt pattern. It's a Chinese replica May.


----------



## High Roller

Diego Maradona, wearing a Cartier Santos in 1986, celebrating his team´s World Cup victory.


----------



## watchRus

Hopefully someone can identify this Soros' watch with a unique bezel:


----------



## evvignes

Ryan Alden said:


> ok, he may not be celebrities, he is hard rock guitarist


Posted in 2008. I thought it was funny.


----------



## Tonystix

evvignes said:


> Ryan Alden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ok, he may not be celebrities, he is hard rock guitarist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in 2008. I thought it was funny.
Click to expand...

What's Slash wearing?


----------



## mrwatchusername

Video below, Henry Cavill looks to be wearing a Jaeger Lecoultre Polaris and Simon Pegg appears to be wearing an Omega Speedmaster.


----------



## jonnieb

Breitling chrono with UTC module?


----------



## BarracksSi

What's Sir Patrick Stewart wearing here?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Maybe an IWC Portuguese Classic? He’s wearing it in other photos as well and could be the same one.


----------



## Palmettoman

BarracksSi said:


> What's Sir Patrick Stewart wearing here?


I'd say dandruff...


----------



## BarracksSi

Palmettoman said:


> I'd say dandruff...


Ha!


----------



## illition

Tonystix said:


> What's Slash wearing?


I believe hes been known to wear a Breitling Chrono (chronomat)? with a compass bracelet

- - - Updated - - -



Tonystix said:


> What's Slash wearing?


I believe hes been known to wear a Breitling Chrono (chronomat)? with a compass bracelet


----------



## joepac

Caught an interview on Fox OBJECTified today on Dana White. I caught a glimpse of his watch. It looks like an integrated titanium bracelet Chrono. Omega perhaps? What you guys think?









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## jimanchower

Looks like Tom Segura has been rocking a blue dialed OP39 for a while.


----------



## High Roller

Diego Maradona wearing a solid gold Cartier Santos in the late 80s


----------



## rfortson

High Roller said:


> Diego Maradona wearing a solid gold Cartier Santos in the late 80s


Was that the hand of God?


----------



## Dukie

Can anybody help me to identify pieces of the collection of Gianluca Vacchi? I've found a Rolex GMT Root beer and a custom made JLC Reverso, but the other pieces are hard to spot. He used to wear some tiny pieces also ... 
https://www.instagram.com/gianlucavacchi/?hl=de


----------



## modena360

any help knowing these watches ??


----------



## modena360

any help knowing these watches ?? 

View attachment 13490661
View attachment 13490663


----------



## jester0723

Looks like a Milgauss for Colin and but not sure about Michael Che - anyone have other thoughts?


----------



## High Roller

modena360 said:


> any help knowing these watches ?? 🙂
> 
> View attachment 13490661
> View attachment 13490663


The first watch appears to be some sort of Hublot model.

I don't know about the second.


----------



## IGotId

I think Casemiro has an AP ROO on?


----------



## Sir-Guy

I was reading a magazine article today on a Slash (Guns and Roses guitarist) and it looks like he's wearing a Kermit.


----------



## Socal Sam

Joe Buck is not a celebrity but he does have a nice Panerai.


----------



## Spunwell

Sir-Guy said:


> I was reading a magazine article today on a Slash (Guns and Roses guitarist) and it looks like he's wearing a Kermit.


That's a hulk, ceramic bezel and fat crown guards


----------



## NightScar




----------



## soaking.fused

Cooper on Jimmy Fallon is wearing his Big Pilot.


----------



## Rokovakian

I've no idea if this is what John Krasinski wears in real life, but as Jack Ryan, he rocks a Hamilton. Awesome show, by the way. Season 2 can't get here soon enough.


----------



## karlito

Rokovakian said:


> I've no idea if this is what John Krasinski wears in real life, but as Jack Ryan, he rocks a Hamilton. Awesome show, by the way. Season 2 can't get here soon enough.
> 
> View attachment 13532121
> 
> View attachment 13532109


Off topic, but I was very impressed with Jack Ryan. Good story, sets and locations looked like they spent some serious cash putting it together.

I can't remember what Jim Greer was wearing but I do remember taking note of it

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## BarracksSi

karlito said:


> Off topic, but I was very impressed with Jack Ryan. Good story, sets and locations looked like they spent some serious cash putting it together.
> 
> I can't remember what Jim Greer was wearing but I do remember taking note of it
> 
> sent from your mamma's house


I feel like the Hamilton is a product tie-in, as if I've seen it in a store display. Might get to check the same store this weekend.

More Jack Ryan goodness:


http://dcist.com/2018/09/jack_ryans_commute_to_work_makes_ab.php


----------



## tmnc

Yes it is a production tie in

David Robinson shows off some of his collection





Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

To me, product placement doesn't count. It's just advertising, and it's no guarantee that it's the actor's personal choice.


----------



## RobMc

Was watching an older episode of Overhaulin', and I saw Chip wearing this. Oakley?


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hipster

What watch is Liam wearing ?









Source from One Direction - Steal My Girl (Acoustic) music video.


----------



## Spunwell

hipster said:


> What watch is Liam wearing ?
> 
> View attachment 13572657
> 
> 
> Source from One Direction - Steal My Girl (Acoustic) music video.


Platinum Daytona


----------



## mpatton4re

Fitting timepiece for 007


----------



## Milspec

RobMc said:


> Was watching an older episode of Overhaulin', and I saw Chip wearing this. Oakley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oakley Hollow Point

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeuspower

SEAL TEAM...

Suunto probably ?


----------



## Itubij

What watches are Sting and Shaggy wearing?


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Keith Richards watch anyone?


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

Keith Richards watch anyone?


----------



## anabuki

SPEIRMOOR said:


> Keith Richards watch anyone?










Even with this one, Keef Is the Best One. ;-)


----------



## CanadaGus

What's he wearing here?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Spotted on Shark Tank...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/just-spotted-daymond-johns-shark-tank-wrist-4832841.html

An all time favorite of mine!


----------



## 3th3r

.


----------



## 3th3r

CanadaGus said:


> What's he wearing here?
> 
> View attachment 13652173


This looks like his Parmigiani Fleurier Toric Chrono


----------



## 3th3r

.


----------



## 3th3r

Itubij said:


> What watches are Sting and Shaggy wearing?


Bvlgari Diagono*










*Interesting back story is that it may be fake.

According to this article on Architectural Digest, Sting's wife was asked if she has bought him watches.
"_No, he wouldn't wear it,_" she said. "_Actually, you know what? I did buy him a watch in China. I found a Bulgari watch that we think must have been a bit of a knock-off. But it's great, and he loves it_."


----------



## murokello

IGotId said:


> I think Casemiro has an AP ROO on?


Yes. The strap attachment is totally different than Hublot's.


----------



## metalgear

Not sure if he counts as a celebrity, only want to know what watch he is wearing!









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rcsami

This has got to be one of the more cooler/fun threads on here. Thanks OP!

Brad Pitt, Orlando Bloom and John Mayer have awesome collections by the way!


----------



## RussMurray

soaking.fused said:


> Cooper on Jimmy Fallon is wearing his Big Pilot.


Here he is wearing a Weiss automatic field watch in the movie "The Mule"


----------



## High Roller

Gary Busey wearing a two tone Rolex Submariner in the movie Under Siege(1992)

View attachment 13770675


----------



## DrewM

Have we had Ellen and her Paul Newman Daytona (one of her many Rolexes) yet?

This is from Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee with Jerry Seinfeld - was catching up on some episodes over the holidays.


----------



## Kittysafe

Evan Peters' watch in the movie American Animals... anyone know what it is?


----------



## RobMc

Baseball player Manny Machado, and his wife. I believe they are wearing matching Richard Mille watches. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

DrewM said:


> Have we had Ellen and her Paul Newman Daytona (one of her many Rolexes) yet?
> 
> This is from Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee with Jerry Seinfeld - was catching up on some episodes over the holidays.
> 
> View attachment 13770781


If there's anyone who could show up Jerry and his watches (his go-to is a Navitimer), it's Ellen. I didn't even know she had one of those. That's like bringing a cruise missile to a gun fight.


----------



## jester0723

Colton Underwood from the Bachelor Premiere (don't @ me): Tag Heuer Link Auto w/ diamond bezel


----------



## jester0723

double post


----------



## MisterV

RobMc said:


> Was watching an older episode of Overhaulin', and I saw Chip wearing this. Oakley?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol that actually looks like one of those ridiculous Swole watches!


----------



## Falcon16

Anybody recognize this watch? From casino mogul Derek Stevens in Vegas


----------



## Sebast975

Kittysafe said:


> Evan Peters' watch in the movie American Animals... anyone know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 13774783


I can't tell if that one has a chapter ring but it's very similar to this JLC Polaris Date.


----------



## ItsDave

I met Lee Evans back in November after his stint performing at the Pinter theatre in London. He was wearing a square Bell & Ross, all Black. Didn't quite get to see enough to see which exact model it was.


----------



## jmtnbkr77

Any ideas on Bocephus's watch??


----------



## jmtnbkr77

Rolex maybe?


----------



## karlito

Did anyone catch a view of Gibb's watch on NCIS that aired last Tues the 15th? It was some sort of blacked out diver on a black nato / zulu

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmtnbkr77

Rolex maybe?


----------



## jmtnbkr77

What about this one?


----------



## RidingDonkeys

jmtnbkr77 said:


> View attachment 13814257
> 
> 
> Any ideas on Bocephus's watch??


Maybe a white dial Explorer.


jmtnbkr77 said:


> View attachment 13814273
> 
> 
> Rolex maybe?


Looks like a green bezel Rolex (Hulk?) to me.



jmtnbkr77 said:


> View attachment 13814339
> 
> 
> What about this one?


It looks like a Panerei dial, but I don't know their models well enough to tell for sure.

Who knew Bocephus was into watches?

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## jmtnbkr77

Thanks for the replys! Sorry for the double post and larger pics. I'm not very computer savvy.


----------



## Spunwell

jmtnbkr77 said:


> View attachment 13814273
> 
> 
> Rolex maybe?


116610LV


----------



## Spunwell

jmtnbkr77 said:


> View attachment 13814257
> 
> 
> Any ideas on Bocephus's watch??


Daytona, maybe 116520? Maybe an older one hard to tell?

Edit: on second look, could be a 16570 explorer II


----------



## jester0723

Richard Hammond wearing a five digit reference Rolex GMT Master (either I or II - can't tell as it appears that the GMT hand is set to match the hour hand) - this is in Season 3 episode 1 of the Grand Tour.


----------



## High Roller

What watch is Steven Seagal wearing on this photo?


----------



## DrGonzo

Anyone figure out what Jimmy Buffett was wearing when he sang the national anthem (badly) at the NFC championship game?









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell

jester0723 said:


> Richard Hammond wearing a five digit reference Rolex GMT Master (either I or II - can't tell as it appears that the GMT hand is set to match the hour hand) - this is in Season 3 episode 1 of the Grand Tour.
> View attachment 13824207


That looks like a five digit to me, the red hand is on 2.


----------



## papayaseed

Terribly boring thread.


----------



## ShoreFire77

Kittysafe said:


> Evan Peters' watch in the movie American Animals... anyone know what it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 13774783





Sebast975 said:


> I can't tell if that one has a chapter ring but it's very similar to this JLC Polaris Date.


Watched that movie the other night and noticed the watch. Think it's a Longines Conquest Classic Duotone, although the handset does look a bit thinner.


----------



## BT1985

DrGonzo said:


> Anyone figure out what Jimmy Buffett was wearing when he sang the national anthem (badly) at the NFC championship game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


Looks like a SkyDweller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jester0723

Spunwell said:


> That looks like a five digit to me, the red hand is on 2.


Definitely a 5 digit, but could be either a GMT Master (16700) or GMT Master II (16710). The red GMT hand is pointing at the 2, which is the 4:00 GMT marker, which lines up with the hour hand at 4:00. If the GMT hand was pointing anywhere else it would definitely be a 16710 but you can't tell with the way it's set now. The watches look pretty much the same from a step back - the change was the movement which swapped a quickset date in the 16700 for the jumping hour hand.

Doesn't look like the GMT hand is set correctly regardless though haha


----------



## jester0723

Adam Levine wore an Everose Rolex Daytona Rainbow in the super bowl halftime show last night.


----------



## c185445

They are playing right now a movie with Jessica Alba, Paul Walker and Jessica Alba. It's called "Into The Blue". And the first thing I noticed (even earlier than Jessica Alba) is... the Hamilton! 

Googled it to confirm it, but it's nice to recognize watches!


----------



## Dan T.

Can anybody help me with Roger Waters' watch? This is from about a week ago when he used his private jet to transport some Syrian refugees to safety... Looks really cool to me.


----------



## yankeexpress

Dan T. said:


> Can anybody help me with Roger Waters' watch? This is from about a week ago when he used his private jet to transport some Syrian refugees to safety... Looks really cool to me.


Looks like a 39mm Explorer 214270 or a 40mm Smiths Everest


----------



## Spunwell

yankeexpress said:


> Looks like a 39mm Explorer 214270 or a 40mm Smiths Everest


Good call, the superior fit of the end links make me lean toward the 214270.


----------



## LJ67

c185445 said:


> They are playing right now a movie with Jessica Alba, Paul Walker and Jessica Alba. It's called "Into The Blue". And the first thing I noticed (even earlier than Jessica Alba) is... the Hamilton! ?
> 
> Googled it to confirm it, but it's nice to recognize watches!
> 
> View attachment 13864643
> 
> 
> View attachment 13864645


Oh man..she's smokin' in that movie ?


----------



## 8100 RPM

Is former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz wearing a Daytona?


----------



## High Roller

8100 RPM said:


> Is former Starbucks CEO Howard Schultz wearing a Daytona?
> 
> View attachment 13889343


----------



## Carl Darley

Jeremy Clarkson on the latest grand tour. Any ideas? Guessing IWC.


----------



## Carl Darley




----------



## Fenix84

Whats Super Mario wearing?


----------



## Monocrom

Carl Darley said:


> Jeremy Clarkson on the latest grand tour. Any ideas? Guessing IWC.


I don't know.... He really loves his Omega Planet Ocean. Maybe it's a Special Edition modern-day Speedmaster?


----------



## c185445

Don't know if it's a new trend or not but that about wearing the watch with wristlets around the watch is something I'm encountering a lot lately.


----------



## Marcus_Corvus

Anyone know what watch Benjamin Netanyahu is wearing?
Seems to be a dress watch with roman numerals.


----------



## riff raff

Looks like Marky Ramone is wearing a Hamilton Ventura? (from the new documentary "Punk")


----------



## panchoskywalker

What's this dude wearing?


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

I don't think this has been posted...

While they aren't necessarily celebrities, these people sure make more money than me.

https://amp.businessinsider.com/watches-worn-by-ceos-of-banks-and-huge-companies-2019-3


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Duplicate


----------



## riff raff

Not a celebrity, but an interesting watch and a curious choice for his line of work. This is Tom Dyer, a marine biologist for the New Orleans Aquarium. He was feeding the Penguins and not a all bothered about getting this watch wet. It certainly doesn't look like a typical divers watch. He was wearing the same watch in an obviously older video, so he's had it for a while. Anyone have a clue as to what it is?


----------



## donoman

riff raff said:


> Not a celebrity, but an interesting watch and a curious choice for his line of work. This is Tom Dyer, a marine biologist for the New Orleans Aquarium. He was feeding the Penguins and not a all bothered about getting this watch wet. It certainly doesn't look like a typical divers watch. He was wearing the same watch in an obviously older video, so he's had it for a while. Anyone have a clue as to what it is?
> 
> View attachment 14079337
> 
> View attachment 14079339


It looks like a Victorinox. I can't recall the version model number or name. I had one with a red dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

donoman said:


> It looks like a Victorinox. I can't recall the version model number or name. I had one with a red dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, looks pretty close! Not what I would have expect for a marine guy!


----------



## Maxma01

Clarkson and his great looking PO


----------



## johnzikry

Hi all, does anyone know what brand is Omar Sharif wearin






g in the below photos. Thanks....


----------



## johnzikry

Another photo whats this watch? Thanks


----------



## johnzikry

Another photo whats this watch? Thanks 
View attachment 14102813


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

^^^^ I wouldn’t click on that link ^^^^


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson

Duplicate


----------



## johnzikry

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> ^^^^ I wouldn't click on that link ^^^^


do you know the brand?


----------



## Toothbras

johnzikry said:


> Another photo whats this watch? Thanks
> View attachment 14102813


Probably a reverso


----------



## BarracksSi

Toothbras said:


> Probably a reverso


A Reverso doesn't have sides like that, though.


----------



## Toothbras

BarracksSi said:


> A Reverso doesn't have sides like that, though.


probably a custom reverso with weird sides


----------



## RidingDonkeys

The case is reminiscent of some early Rolexes from the 1920s. But it appears to have a tuxedo dial, which throws me all off.


----------



## BarracksSi

RidingDonkeys said:


> The case is reminiscent of some early Rolexes from the 1920s. But it appears to have a tuxedo dial, which throws me all off.


Like a Rolex Prince? An image search isn't turning up anything with what I'd call "double pontoon" sides like this one has.

I'm not finding any Patek Gondolo variants that'd match, either.


----------



## fish70

What is Bernie wearing?


----------



## RidingDonkeys

BarracksSi said:


> Like a Rolex Prince? An image search isn't turning up anything with what I'd call "double pontoon" sides like this one has.
> 
> I'm not finding any Patek Gondolo variants that'd match, either.


I guess the double pontoon is only on crown side. Omar's watch appears to have it on both sides.










Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## mrwatchusername

Virgil Van Dijk, who plays for Liverpool and the Netherlands was just awarded the Premier League's PFA Footballer of the year award. In the award ceremony, he appears to be wearing a Patek Philippe Aquanaut: -









(Pict from the Strait Times)


----------



## IGotId

fish70 said:


> What is Bernie wearing?
> 
> View attachment 14106429


Previous generation VC Overseas?



dsabinojr said:


> Virgil Van Dijk, who plays for Liverpool and the Netherlands was just awarded the Premier League's PFA Footballer of the year award. In the award ceremony, he appears to be wearing a Patek Philippe Aquanaut: -
> 
> View attachment 14106829
> 
> 
> (Pict from the Strait Times)


Or a Piaget Polo S?


----------



## johnzikry

other shots i searched everywhere need your help


----------



## fish70

fish70 said:


> What is Bernie wearing?
> 
> View attachment 14106429


I feel better now. It's an Eco-Drive BM0910-57E

https://whatkindofwatch.com/bernie-sanders-wear/


----------



## BarracksSi

fish70 said:


> I feel better now. It's an Eco-Drive BM0910-57E
> 
> https://whatkindofwatch.com/bernie-sanders-wear/


I figured. Way too thin for a VC Overseas anyway.


----------



## johnzikry

Whats this brand/model ?


----------



## johnzikry

Another shot hopefully someone knows it.


----------



## Time Exposure

To me and my 52-year old eyes (that's a disclaimer), Sharif's watch resembles this vintage Vacheron Constantin rectangle model, reference 4591 (search "Vacheron 4591"):


----------



## johnzikry

two other photos....


----------



## johnzikry




----------



## Time Exposure

Hey @johnzikry, care to comment on the Vacheron I mentioned? Or do you just enjoy posting photos of Sharif?
Not that there’s anything wrong with that...


----------



## johnzikry

i am still new i just saw your response ( Thought i would get a notification) Anyways its not a vacheron nor cartier tank nor patek gondolo . Thanks


----------



## BarracksSi

Even closer:


----------



## jsohal

BarracksSi said:


> Even closer:


Need the folks over at CSI to enhance that picture so we can solve this mystery!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404

it is 100% that vacheron, good eye timeexpsoure


----------



## BarracksSi

tcal4404 said:


> it is 100% that vacheron, good eye timeexpsoure


No it's not. First, Sharif's is two-tone; second, it's got a rectangular "railroad track" outlining the hour markers; third, that VC has squared-off extensions in the middle of each side, while Sharif's tucks inward (imagine the gold "pontoons" like big fenders of a postwar automobile).


----------



## hex00101

Any ideas what's the watch Al Pacino is wearing as Tony Montana in Scarface? The first picture is from my other thread trying to identify it, and yeah, it's not an Omega La Magique as everyone says. It has a cartier tank shape with round black dial


----------



## WengerTodd

panchoskywalker said:


> What's this dude wearing?
> 
> View attachment 13999303


LOL... is that Nicholas Maduro from Venezuela?


----------



## riff raff

Simon Pagenaud, today's Indy 500 winner. He strapped this on after taking his helmet off, before pulling his car onto the fabled bricks.
What is he wearing?


----------



## riff raff

Simon Pagenaud, today's Indy 500 winner. He strapped this on after taking his helmet off, before pulling his car onto the fabled bricks.
What is he wearing?


----------



## c185445

I have no idea but it has the aesthetics of Hublot in my opinion.


----------



## BarracksSi

riff raff said:


> Simon Pagenaud, today's Indy 500 winner. He strapped this on after taking his helmet off, before pulling his car onto the fabled bricks.
> What is he wearing?
> View attachment 14181073


Richard Mille something-or-other.


----------



## Hamstur

He is a Richard Mille brand ambassador. RM 11-02.


----------



## riff raff

Thanks, 
Makes sense!



BarracksSi said:


> riff raff said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Pagenaud, today's Indy 500 winner. He strapped this on after taking his helmet off, before pulling his car onto the fabled bricks.
> What is he wearing?
> View attachment 14181073
> 
> 
> 
> Richard Mille something-or-other.
Click to expand...


----------



## BarracksSi

BarracksSi said:


> Richard Mille something-or-other.


BTW, good eye for noticing that he wasn't wearing it during the race at all, and that he strapped it on for TV just like any other sponsored gear.


----------



## abroy

riff raff said:


> Simon Pagenaud, today's Indy 500 winner. He strapped this on after taking his helmet off, before pulling his car onto the fabled bricks.
> What is he wearing?
> 
> View attachment 14181065
> 
> View attachment 14181067


Richard mille I think will be in for a step correction sooner than later. I could be wrong..

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

abroy said:


> Richard mille I think will be in for a step correction sooner than later. I could be wrong..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


It's likely the lemans flyback chronograph









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio

I was watching King Kong this morning and between Jeff's deep blue eyes and Jessica Lange's exquisite derriere, the third thing I couldn't look away from is Jeff's Submariner that is front and center in a few shots. There's even a page dedicated to his love of Rollies: https://www.rolexmagazine.com/2009/07/king-kong-rolex-1976-jeff-bridges-rolex.html


----------



## DonPatrizio

The late Bob Einstein and his Audemars Piguet:


----------



## DonPatrizio

The late Bob Einstein and his Audemars Piguet:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

So I saw a headline about Ruth Bader Ginsburg returning to work and noticed her watch in the photo. It got me thinking. I did an image search, and it seems she has two watches that appear quite frequently in photos. Hard to tell what they are though. One square and yellow gold, perhaps a Cartier? The other yellow gold and round.










And from way back to 1993 at her nomination hearing, is this the same watch from the 2018 picture above? I can't quite tell?










And here is the round one.


----------



## RidingDonkeys

So I saw a headline about Ruth Bader Ginsburg returning to work and noticed her watch in the photo. It got me thinking. I did an image search, and it seems she has two watches that appear quite frequently in photos. Hard to tell what they are though. One square and yellow gold, perhaps a Cartier? The other yellow gold and round.










And from way back to 1993 at her nomination hearing, is this the same watch from the 2018 picture above? I can't quite tell?










And here is the round one.


----------



## Mathy

RidingDonkeys said:


> So I saw a headline about Ruth Bader Ginsburg returning to work and noticed her watch in the photo. It got me thinking. I did an image search, and it seems she has two watches that appear quite frequently in photos. Hard to tell what they are though. One square and yellow gold, perhaps a Cartier? The other yellow gold and round.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from way back to 1993 at her nomination hearing, is this the same watch from the 2018 picture above? I can't quite tell?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is the round one.


I only found this higher res pic of her hugging Obama, seems the smaller square is a plain dial black, no markings or text, so could be any of the many many generic ladies jewellery watches. Tapatalk has reduced Res in upload.

Original can be found here,

https://www.google.com/search?q=rut...egQIARAE&biw=360&bih=271#imgrc=tD7k-at8gO96VM










Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagar.tolaney

Virat Kohli with his PP Nautilus!


----------



## BarracksSi

Tony Hawk's watch looks more interesting than usual in this vid:


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Mathy said:


> I only found this higher res pic of her hugging Obama, seems the smaller square is a plain dial black, no markings or text, so could be any of the many many generic ladies jewellery watches. Tapatalk has reduced Res in upload.
> 
> Original can be found here,
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=rut...egQIARAE&biw=360&bih=271#imgrc=tD7k-at8gO96VM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


I was a bit optimistic for more. It's rare we see female collectors on this thread, or even just females with one or two solid pieces.

Sent from the voices in my head and transcribed by their drinking buddy.


----------



## riff raff

Pat Sajack's hand wind. He lives in the DC area is and is often seen at Capitals games. Tonight, they get him on camera, as he glances down at his watch, then proceeds to handwind it.


----------



## watchRus

Michael Bloomberg wearing Victorinox Swiss Army Original on a leather strap.


----------



## 10Swiss10

watchRus said:


> View attachment 14767881
> 
> 
> Michael Bloomberg wearing Victorinox Swiss Army Original on a leather strap.


They always do this so they can appear common. Reality is he prolly has a very high end collection at home.


----------



## 10Swiss10

watchRus said:


> View attachment 14767881
> 
> 
> Michael Bloomberg wearing Victorinox Swiss Army Original on a leather strap.


They always do this so they can appear common. Reality is he prolly has a very high end collection at home.


----------



## watchRus

10Swiss10 said:


> They always do this so they can appear common. Reality is he prolly has a very high end collection at home.


Perhaps. But I found this interesting because, 1) it is not an American watch, 2) the watch design is from the early 90s, 3) he wears an analog watch.


----------



## Seabee1

10Swiss10 said:


> They always do this so they can appear common. Reality is he prolly has a very high end collection at home.


And poor people wear an expensive watch so they can appear special


----------



## dolex

Hi, noob WUS user. Did some searching and didn't turn up much on this so I thought/hoped this sighting might be appreciated:









From Watchmen S01E05, Looking Glass looks down at this watch. Thought it was pretty and was interested in asking for identification since its probably common to the more seasoned but I kept falling down the rabbit hole and managed to do it myself. 1948(?) Hamilton Hayden, the "Hamilton" brand on the face wasn't entirely clear in the screenshot.


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Sir-Guy

Cobia said:


> View attachment 14775253


Whatever that is, I thought it'd be smaller.


----------



## Cobia

Sir-Guy said:


> Whatever that is, I thought it'd be smaller.


I thought it would be bigger to be fair.


----------



## kythos

Ivan Duque, President of Colombia with what appears to be a Tag Heuer.


----------



## dalstott

George Lazenby, Diana Rigg, Rolex 6238 in "On her Majesty's Secret Service"


----------



## dalstott

Mario, looks like a Heuer Pasadena


----------



## dalstott

Mario's watch is an Orfina Porsche Design

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/talking-watches-mario-andretti


----------



## dalstott

GP guys - Bonnier, Gurney, and Moss. Looks like Stirling is wearing a backup.


----------



## watchRus

Chief Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court - John Roberts

Not sure of the watch.


----------



## Kittysafe

What watch is Bert Kreischer wearing here on the Joe Rogan podcast?


----------



## Rusty427

watchRus said:


> Chief Justice of the U.S. Supreme Court - John Roberts
> 
> Not sure of the watch.
> 
> View attachment 14787641


Guessing it could be this?


----------



## TheSanDiegan

Rokovakian said:


> I've no idea if this is what John Krasinski wears in real life, but as Jack Ryan, he rocks a Hamilton. Awesome show, by the way. Season 2 can't get here soon enough.
> 
> View attachment 13532121
> 
> View attachment 13532109


From the second episode of Season 2. What the hell, Jack?










The Jack Ryan _I_ know wouldn't leave his watch crown popped.


----------



## 10Swiss10

TheSanDiegan said:


> From the second episode of Season 2. What the hell, Jack?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jack Ryan _I_ know wouldn't leave his watch crown popped.


Was his senator friend wearing a seamaster?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Rusty427 said:


> Guessing it could be this?


Looks like a "gift" to me.


----------



## dfwcowboy

BarracksSi said:


> BTW, good eye for noticing that he wasn't wearing it during the race at all, and that he strapped it on for TV just like any other sponsored gear.


Don't blame him. You'd have to pay me to wear that thing.


----------



## dalstott




----------



## BarracksSi

Korean actor Lee Seo-Jin with a Bulgari Octo Finissimo filming a trip to NYC:


----------



## Cobia




----------



## Ed.YANG




----------



## martyINaustin

sorry if this is old news, but was Troy Aikman sporting a Daytona? i'm not that savvy about Rolex.


----------



## Kittysafe

What watch is comedian Bill Burr wearing here?


----------



## riff raff

Kittysafe said:


> What watch is comedian Bill Burr wearing here?
> 
> View attachment 14799145


Longines Conquest Chronograph?


----------



## Kittysafe

riff raff said:


> Longines Conquest Chronograph?


Yeah I think you're right, thanks!


----------



## Kittysafe

riff raff said:


> Longines Conquest Chronograph?


Yeah I think you're right, thanks!


----------



## dalstott

Nicolas George Hayek


----------



## dalstott

Dc Dup


----------



## mrwatchusername

Anyone have any idea what watch Jurgen Klopp is wearing in these picts, looks like a g-shock but I'd like to know the exact model number.


----------



## Sir-Guy

G-Shock Riseman maybe?


----------



## patech

Robert Herjavec apparently wears all kinds. Any idea what this is?


----------



## Kittysafe

I keep trying to figure out what kind of watch John Cusack is wearing in the movie 1408, I think it's a Panarei but it's hard to get a clear shot of it as he's moving around so much. 
He wears it throughout the movie.

The strap seems non-original

















Actually, it doesn't seem to be a Panarei after all seeing as it does not have its signature crown, maybe it's just some piece of junk on a leather strap, hard to tell.


----------



## Dougiebaby

John Cena at SuperBowl preview with Rolex BLNR jubilee (126710blnr)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper

Dougiebaby said:


> John Cena at SuperBowl preview with Rolex BLNR jubilee (126710blnr)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cena makes that BLNR look like a 34-36mm watch


----------



## civicHB

daytripper said:


> Cena makes that BLNR look like a 34-36mm watch


More like a 24 mm watch. Massive wrists 

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## jssans1

Home Alone 
Casio 358 AMW-320C









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 04z

Lots of Chopard watches in the Netflix movie 6 Underground.


----------



## OmegaP99

Just saw David Beckham at some fashion event wearing what looks to be the new Tudor Black Bay P01


----------



## riff raff

Adam Driver wears this watch in "Marriage Story" throughout. Any idea on what it is?


----------



## Fenix84

OmegaP99 said:


> Just saw David Beckham at some fashion event wearing what looks to be the new Tudor Black Bay P01
> 
> View attachment 14876999
> View attachment 14877001


not even Beckham can make that watch look nice.:-d


----------



## Dufresne

riff raff said:


> Adam Driver wears this watch in "Marriage Story" throughout. Any idea on what it is?
> 
> View attachment 14877497


It's a blue dial Rolex OP39.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Dufresne said:


> It's a blue dial Rolex OP39.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure about that? The bracelet has polished center links. (I would've guessed OP36 except for the bracelet)


----------



## Dufresne

Maybe he is wearing more than one. I remember seeing it clearly while watching the film. Here is a shot from the trailer:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Dufresne said:


> Maybe he is wearing more than one. I remember seeing it clearly while watching the film. Here is a shot from the trailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Officially, he's a Breitling brand ambassador, so this would either be a costume designer's choice or his personal watch.

If it's an OP, I'm not so sure that it's a 39, because it's not that big and the 1-2-4-5-7-8-10-11 markers look lumed. They'd be harder to see if they were blank like the blue 39's are. And the 36 has broader 3-6-9 markers, making them bolder than the others.


----------



## excelerater

riff raff said:


> Adam Driver wears this watch in "Marriage Story" throughout. Any idea on what it is?
> 
> View attachment 14877497


Adam is a watch guy and I have seen him rotate several,that one I have seen in interviews as well as in that role
what it is i have no idea but I have looked at it hard and it did not scream out rolex


----------



## tiki5698

Anyone know what watch Harrison Ford is wearing?


----------



## Rearmount

Perhaps a Breitling M1 Chrono? Seems to have the Cobra Yellow dial and the titanium bracelet & case. Seems to also be a favorite of Gordon Ramsey as well.


----------



## uperhemi

tiki5698 said:


> Anyone know what watch Harrison Ford is wearing?
> 
> View attachment 14880589





Rearmount said:


> Perhaps a Breitling M1 Chrono? Seems to have the Cobra Yellow dial and the titanium bracelet & case. Seems to also be a favorite of Gordon Ramsey as well.


Nope, he exclusively wears Breitling Aerospace E65062 on Professional I bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rearmount

Good call. Here's a better shot of the watch and it definitely isn't a yellow dial...tricky reflection.

https://www.esquire.com/uk/style/watches/a30960229/harrison-ford-watch-breitling-aerospace-watch/


----------



## Mathy

excelerater said:


> Adam is a watch guy and I have seen him rotate several,that one I have seen in interviews as well as in that role
> what it is i have no idea but I have looked at it hard and it did not scream out rolex


I was pretty sure is is Rolex, an oyster perpetual blue or grey dial, likely blue. I checked Google others seem to agree and there some other photos showing him wearing a blue dial OP. The original photo is high Res.









Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SPEIRMOOR

What's Bob wearing ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bobthesun

Any idea what the governor is wearing?


----------



## bobthesun

View attachment 14967837


Any idea what the governor is wearing?


----------



## OnlyOneMore

Stumbled across this the other day.

Lindsey Lohan wearing a datejust


----------



## Dougiebaby

OnlyOneMore said:


> Stumbled across this the other day.
> 
> Lindsey Lohan wearing a datejust
> 
> View attachment 14967897


That's amazing ... a classy, understated watch on a rather un-classy, overbearing girl.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uroboros

bobthesun said:


> View attachment 14967837
> 
> 
> Any idea what the governor is wearing?


----------



## American Jedi

I recently saw Steven Crowder, of louder with Crowder, wristing a nice gold AP.


----------



## b'oris

Can someone please identify this watch, worn by TV Chef Matt Tebbutt here in the UK (Saturday Kitchen BBC)

Several weeks without catching a clear close up....driving me nuts!

It was on a black leather strap for weeks and now on a NATO.

Note the distinctive shouldered case on the none winder side ( I know I've seen this somewhere), all baton hour markers, date window at 3, polished case, no numerals on the bezel.
Thanks



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

b'oris said:


> Can someone please identify this watch, worn by TV Chef Matt Tebbutt here in the UK (Saturday Kitchen BBC)


That looks like the new Geckota 40mm Diver https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-g-02-40mm-diver-watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

tmnc said:


> That looks like the new Geckota 40mm Diver https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-g-02-40mm-diver-watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Good spot! You might just be right, although I'm surprised it's a £299/499 watch he's wearing & I've clearly been looking in the wrong place/budget 

Quite refreshing if so. Haven't picked up on the gold elements either. It looks crisp black & white but TV lighting etc etc could be to blame.

Or, is this an 'homage' by Geckota to something more high end??

Everything else stacks up 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman

b'oris said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Good spot! You might just be right, although I'm surprised it's a £299/499 watch he's wearing & I've clearly been looking in the wrong place/budget
> 
> Quite refreshing if so. Haven't picked up on the gold elements either. It looks crisp black & white but TV lighting etc etc could be to blame.
> 
> Or, is this an 'homage' by Geckota to something more high end??
> 
> Everything else stacks up
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've cheated and tweeted him to ask!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## b'oris

Mystery solved.....
Picked one up and for the price (I've spent more on a strap & clasp!) it's a great everyday wear so it'll get just that.

Geckota also confirmed that it's what's on Matt Tebbutt's wrist.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman

b'oris said:


> Mystery solved.....
> Picked one up and for the price (I've spent more on a strap & clasp!) it's a great everyday wear so it'll get just that.
> 
> Geckota also confirmed that it's what's on Matt Tebbutt's wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks smart. Good pick up

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## tmnc

b'oris said:


> Mystery solved.....
> Picked one up and for the price (I've spent more on a strap & clasp!) it's a great everyday wear so it'll get just that.
> 
> Geckota also confirmed that it's what's on Matt Tebbutt's wrist.


In a couple weeks I'd like to hear your review of it. Been interested in it for a little while.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobo90

I always only knew about the Pepsi, what is he wearing here?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EEWatch




----------



## tmnc

EEWatch said:


>


How did Invicta land Shaq?!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## RidingDonkeys

Speaking of Breitlings, it appears Jerry Seinfeld is wearing one. While I thought it was an Aerospace Avantage, the dial has me thrown a bit. There looks to be a raised logo between 3 and 9. Perhaps that's just a reflection?


----------



## bobo90

After watching like the whole Netflix offering I'm watching "failure to launch" right now and Matthew mcconaughey is rocking a cool Pepsi 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt




----------



## Time Exposure

bobo90 said:


> I always only knew about the Pepsi, what is he wearing here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Searching this same forum, post #319 suggests it is a Chronosport.


----------



## blacktuesday

lvt said:


>


I guess that's why a wizard is never early, nor is he late.


----------



## bobo90

Time Exposure said:


> Searching this same forum, post #319 suggests it is a Chronosport.


Oh thanks I didn't see the post

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio

bobo90 said:


> After watching like the whole Netflix offering I'm watching "failure to launch" right now and Matthew mcconaughey is rocking a cool Pepsi


I had such abnormally high hopes for this movie but the editing made it one of the worst I've seen. You could say it was...unwatchable.


----------



## DonPatrizio

Double post. Can't delete.


----------



## tiki5698

Tom Brady wearing an IWC and Justin Thomas a Rolex Pepsi during 'The Match 2' last Sunday. Phil was also wearing a watch but could not make it out.


----------



## pesman

Hi all... saw this watch being worn by an expert on Antiques Roadshow. Any help identifying would be appreciated..










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwatchusername

Looks like a Cartier Tank Americaine Chronograph.


----------



## pesman

dsabinojr said:


> Looks like a Cartier Tank Americaine Chronograph.


Looks spot on thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman

pesman said:


> Looks spot on thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Done some research and this looks to be the smaller quartz model. Still around £5k used in the UK. The only automatic Chrono seems to be an XL model which has a large date at 12. The learning never stops

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scoot67

Re Matt Tebbutt I prefer what he’s wearing today. Any ideas ?


----------



## tmnc

scoot67 said:


> Re Matt Tebbutt I prefer what he's wearing today. Any ideas ?


https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-g-02-40mm-diver-watch

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scoot67

tmnc said:


> https://www.watchgecko.com/geckota-g-02-40mm-diver-watch
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The one he had on today had 12 3 6 9 dial


----------



## tmnc

scoot67 said:


> The one he had on today had 12 3 6 9 dial


Oh today. Dont know the show/person and since a picture wasnt posted I thought you were referring to the one posted already.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scoot67

Managed to take pic off tv today


----------



## scoot67

View attachment 15249475


Managed to take pic off tv today


----------



## old45

Great pic.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat

old45 said:


> Great pic.


Dali's watch.....lol.


----------



## BarracksSi

(maybe a repeat)

Will Ferrell with a Zenith on the Tonight Show:


----------



## Ticktocker

This is hilarious. I haven't ever heard of 90% of these so called celebrities. Where have I been, huh?


----------



## striant88

Any idea of what John Malkovich is wearing in Ripley's Game? Looks like a Hamilton Ventura, but I can't confirm it anywhere.


----------



## BarracksSi

striant88 said:


> Any idea of what John Malkovich is wearing in Ripley's Game? Looks like a Hamilton Ventura, but I can't confirm it anywhere.


Probably an older Ventura. What's the setting of the story?


----------



## platinumEX

striant88 said:


> Any idea of what John Malkovich is wearing in Ripley's Game? Looks like a Hamilton Ventura, but I can't confirm it anywhere.


I think it's actually a vintage Hamilton Pacer /Pacermatic. You can tell by the lugs.


----------



## slippinjimmy

I know hes not a celeb or maybe...but this guys got a lot of watches. The last time I saw him in front of congress he was wearing what looked like a Gold Yacht master in the first pic? the others? BTW anyone seen this guys wife, and money cant buy love!


----------



## slippinjimmy

bobthesun said:


> View attachment 14967837
> 
> 
> Any idea what the governor is wearing?


He must be a watch guy, he gave his daughter his Breguet marine?, and then got flack for saying she probably couldn't wear it because it was a mans watch.


----------



## barewrist

A few years back I was in Manhattan getting a late dinner by myself at my favorite sushi spot. As I was waiting for my seating a guy in T-shirt and jeans came out on his way to leave. It seemed the rest of his party wasn’t ready to leave.

I noticed he had a custom engraved Milgause. I commented on it and we immediately struck up a 10ish minute conversation. Neither of us could remember the craftsman at first but in time we realized it was a made worn.

It was specially to him because it was a watch he picked out with his wife in LA. Without me even asking he took it off and gave it to me to inspect and he encouraged me to try it on. I had never thought anything of an engraved watch, but this was incredible. The scrimshaw/ gunsmith style work was out of this world.

Eventually his wife and parents came out to leave m, we exchanged names. He said I’m Matt and shook my hand. I said are you Matt Hoffman (the BMX) rider by chance? He chuckled and said no. We said our goodbyes and he went off into the night and I went to enjoy my dinner.

Sitting there I realizedIt was Matt Parker the cocreator of South Park and the Book of Mormon musical. Incredible human being. So kind and gracious.

I can’t tell you how many other times I’ve pointed out an incredible piece TJ get an eye roll or a , oh yeah.

Not Matt.


----------



## ajn3323

The newly bulked up Bryson DeChambeau sporting the Skydweller


----------



## ned-ludd

What's Australian financial journalist Alan Kohler wearing here?








He's an entertaining and somewhat mischievous fellow. Lately he's been broadcasting his nightly ABC news spot from home and I've noticed he changes the books on his desk every time. Last week he had all three volumes of Marx's 'Das Capital' on display. Tonight he was revealing his excellent taste in music. I'll assume he has excellent taste in wristwatches too but I can't identify that one.


----------



## Fantasio

Longines Master collection chronograph?



ned-ludd said:


> I'll assume he has excellent taste in wristwatches too but I can't identify that one.











L2.629.4.78.5


Entdecken Sie die The Longines Master Collection L2.629.4.78.5 Uhr aus edelstahl – Lassen sie sich von der Feinheit dieser Schweitzer Uhr bezaubern




www.longines.com





Sent from Maxwell Smart's shoe.


----------



## mjl2

took said:


> Benicio Del Toro, "Javier Rodriguez Rodriguez" in the movie Traffic. I tried to find a good photo, but was difficult due to firearm appearing in all shots. I really want to know what watch this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...


did you ever find out what watch this is? I'm watching Traffic now and am enthralled with this watch. Thanks!


----------



## took

mjl2 said:


> did you ever find out what watch this is? I'm watching Traffic now and am enthralled with this watch. Thanks!


I could never find any information. Also, so difficult to get a clear photo because of the "firearm rule". If you find the answer, please share.

Time is a gift...


----------



## pesman

Outside of the much over-hyped Hamilton Below Zero and Seaview Quartz Chronograph in Tenet, did anyone make out the IWCs Robert Pattinson was wearing? I’m pretty sure the first was a 3777 Pilot but the white dial second one he wears for the latter part alluded me. Can’t find any stills yet as it seems to all be about the Hamilton.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mmarks9156

bobo90 said:


> I always only knew about the Pepsi, what is he wearing here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Chronosport Sea Quartz

Sent from my HD1925 using Tapatalk


----------



## JayBD

I realize this is a reference to "back in the day" but I recall when Clinton/Gore were running, both had black plastic low-end watches (I seem to recall a lowest end Casio and a Timex). Once a few years went by, photos revealed both had upgraded quite a bit. Anyone have any of those old pics? Even older, Lyndon Johnson with the beloved Cricket alarm watch.


----------



## JayBD

I'm not exactly a fan, but yesterday J-lo and A-Rod posted some pics, and I think he's wearing a really nice GMT Master model. Please, can anyone locate a photo of President Lyndon Johnson with one of his Vulcain Cricket watches?

Many thanks.


----------



## nanook

Can you tell me what's the watch?


----------



## grafiz

nanook said:


> Can you tell me what's the watch?


patek philippe aquanaut chronograph


----------



## nanook

that was fast. thank you


----------



## Time Exposure

nanook said:


> that was fast. thank you


Show us a picture of yours when you get it. Or buy a house instead&#8230;


----------



## grafiz

nanook said:


> that was fast. thank you


You're welcome... if you end up getting one, post pics!


----------



## Mathy

took said:


> I could never find any information. Also, so difficult to get a clear photo because of the "firearm rule". If you find the answer, please share.
> 
> Time is a gift...


It really looks like a ana Digi display which should narrow it down but in 80's there was alot of them. might be this H557 type? or a variation of that model or similar vintage, closest I could find. it's alot less common to see ana Digi dials with Digi at the top and the jubilee bracelet on his maybe aftermarket, movie costumers sometimes make really surprising off the track choices with characters wardrobes.










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MdN

A long time ago I asked for help identifying a watch from a TV series here, with success, and now there's another one - this has been bugging me for a few months now. This is the watch from The Serpent series, as worn by Tahar Rahim who plays Charles Sobhraj. I found this image in this article where they assume it's some kind of a vintage Longines, but no real conclusion. The screenshots I tried to take were of even lesser quality (the smaller one is mine, if it helps). The series takes place in the mid-1970s so it's probably a period-correct piece, square gold watch, gold band or bracelet (could be gold-colored fabric strap), white dial. Maybe one of you good people knows what this watch could be?

(edit: the smaller screenshot is nothing NSFW, just a blurry shot of a watch on a wrist, no idea why the 18+ warning)


----------



## watchRus

Michael Phelps at the 2020/2021 Olympics in Tokyo.


----------



## rowdy3

I'm assuming this is a president that Dale Earnhardt was wearing?


----------



## composer

Wondering what the worm, Dennis Rodman is wearing in these two pics?


----------



## anonymousmoose

Jeremy Clarkson is tracking ME!!!

I started wearing an SMP - he has one.








I sported a Planet Ocean - he starts wearing one.








I buy an IWC Pilot - suddenly he's got one on the wrist.









Now..... if he starts wearing a Speedmaster Racing.... it stops being a coincidence!


----------



## Grasshopperglock

I've been paying attention to the watches on re-runs of the Walking Dead. Rick wears a $70 watch.


----------



## BarracksSi

anonymousmoose said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is tracking ME!!!
> 
> I started wearing an SMP - he has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sported a Planet Ocean - he starts wearing one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy an IWC Pilot - suddenly he's got one on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now..... if he starts wearing a Speedmaster Racing.... it stops being a coincidence!


Test it by buying a Seagull or a Sistem51. Or a Fitbit.


----------



## pesman

anonymousmoose said:


> Jeremy Clarkson is tracking ME!!!
> 
> I started wearing an SMP - he has one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sported a Planet Ocean - he starts wearing one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I buy an IWC Pilot - suddenly he's got one on the wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now..... if he starts wearing a Speedmaster Racing.... it stops being a coincidence!


These are old clips! He has had the PO and IWC for years. It's great to see he wears them. The PO appears to be his favourite watch! I can see why its mine to!









Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## composer

Gilby Clarke (former Guns N' Roses guitarist). Looks like a Breitling chrono.


----------



## JacobS90

took said:


> Benicio Del Toro, "Javier Rodriguez Rodriguez" in the movie Traffic. I tried to find a good photo, but was difficult due to firearm appearing in all shots. I really want to know what watch this is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time is a gift...











Currently halfway through Traffic, this is the best image I could get, I can't quite read that brand logo.


----------



## Cassini

Grasshopperglock said:


> I've been paying attention to the watches on re-runs of the Walking Dead. Rick wears a $70 watch.


I wonder what Rolex resale value is like in TWD.


----------



## AlvaroVitali

On September 12, 1987, the legendary "Bad World Tour" started from Japan, it has been the tour with the highest revenues of all the time, with the most successful concert series in history and with the single concerts with the greatest turnout ever in many countries of the world. During a break between Yokohama's third and fourth stage, Michael Jackson visited Tokyo Disneyland on September 29, 1987. It is likely that he came into possession of the watch right into the theme park of the Japanese capital. This is a boy size ALBA for the Japanese Domestic Market (JDM), with caliber-case code V243-0060. Michael wore it on his private visit to Hong Kong and China. The last known appearance of this Alba is during the Australian tour, where it can be seen on MJ's wrist either while rehearsing for the Melbourne concert and visiting Billy Joel's family. For further details visit the link: https://grupposeiko1881.forumfree.it/m/?t=78708682


----------



## texaspledge

Maureen Robinson (Molly Parker) on Lost In Space.

Ideas? 










Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pesman

texaspledge said:


> Maureen Robinson (Molly Parker) on Lost In Space.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Just a guess but is it a CCCP? They like the red pushers and may have done a LHD model?

Sent from my SM-G977B using Tapatalk


----------



## chord

texaspledge said:


> Maureen Robinson (Molly Parker) on Lost In Space.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


That's quite an unusual watch. Left-handed crown, subdial at 8-o'clock with a red pusher next to it. I see the date at 3 and there's something down near the 6 as well, it may be the reflection of the second hand. It looks like it has a fairly small diameter, maybe 36mm.

It doesn't seem like a watch based off one of the standard mechanical calibers. It could be a quartz watch but I wonder if it's just a movie prop.


----------



## platinumEX

texaspledge said:


> Maureen Robinson (Molly Parker) on Lost In Space.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-F926U1 using Tapatalk


Just to update this thread for anyone interested - it was answered by member roscoe67 in another thread. It’s the Momentum Pathfinder. Reference number 1M-SP61B2B and only 32mm from what I’ve found. They make other versions and sizes as well. 

The style of it had me looking for a Hamilton or Hanhart.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is this? Looks like a doxa from case shape. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70

Looks like a Seiko to me.


----------



## JimmyBoots

Maybe a SLA033? I don’t think he’s a vintage guy. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alas26

Yeah, I think you guys are right on Seiko SLA line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChronoTraveler

2018 SOTY Tyshawn Jones wearing a black PVD Cartier Santos:


----------



## Deity42

JimmyBoots said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Guys, look. It works just by moving my arm around. Isn't that amazing? Jamie, pull up that video of the spinning rotor thing. I can't believe I ever wore a quartz watch, so bad for you. I have too many electronics in my life. Have you ever worn a Seiko while bow hunting caribou on MDMA?_


----------



## colgex

What is Obama wearing here?









Has kind of the Hublot look but not sure.


----------



## BarracksSi

colgex said:


> What is Obama wearing here?
> View attachment 16340365
> 
> 
> Has kind of the Hublot look but not sure.


Best guess I've seen so far is a collaboration between Actively Black sportswear and Teleport watches.

I don't know if I'll be able to find a link to that exact combination, though. @Roikins was the one who found the black-case version in the cached page I mentioned in the other thread.


----------



## zztopops

Chiara likes gold chronos


----------



## Roikins

colgex said:


> What is Obama wearing here?
> View attachment 16340365
> 
> 
> Has kind of the Hublot look but not sure.


An active link on the Teleport website found by @BarracksSi has it; it went up in price by $50 since Obama wore it. It uses a Miyota Quartz movement.









Men's Actively Black x Teleport Watch


OUR COLLAB WITH BLACK OWNED LUXURY WATCH BRAND TELEPORT WATCHES! STARTS SHIPPING APRIL 20TH Case: Premium Black Stainless Steel Strap: Durable Silicone Watch Band Watch Movement: Miyota Quartz Water Resistant




activelyblack.com


----------



## TravisMorgan

What gold dress watch does Niles Crane from Frasier wear?


----------



## platinumEX

Denver Broncos head coach Nathaniel Hacket wearing a Breitling SuperOcean.


----------



## Spartan4Life

03hemi said:


> His boyfriend on his arm?


Stay classy!


----------



## 03hemi

Spartan4Life said:


> Stay classy!


You betcha!


----------



## HeftyAccountant

A viral clip of Keanu Reeves talking with Reese Witherspoon surfaced recently and she was dawning a GMT-Master II, Pepsi. Was pretty dope seeing that on a female.


----------



## veracruz

Charlie Sheen wearing an intriguing watch, seemingly with two crowns, on what it looks like a cheap pressed steel twist-o-flex band:


----------



## Dufresne

Looks like an Alpinist on aftermarket bracelet. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome

MIG33 said:


> Chris Hemsworth


It’s a lot more than just that one: Rolex, Bulgari, Audemars Piguet, and now two Tag Heuer timepieces.









Inside Chris Hemsworth’s superhero-worthy luxury watch collection


Not a mystical hammer, but Chris Hemsworth loves to swing gorgeous timepieces in real life – here’s 5 of them, from Rolex to Bulgari




www.scmp.com


----------



## Pete26

JTK Awesome said:


> It’s a lot more than just that one: Rolex, Bulgari, Audemars Piguet, and now two Tag Heuer timepieces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Chris Hemsworth’s superhero-worthy luxury watch collection
> 
> 
> Not a mystical hammer, but Chris Hemsworth loves to swing gorgeous timepieces in real life – here’s 5 of them, from Rolex to Bulgari
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com


He's no longer a Tag Heuer Ambassador, so he can wear what he likes. I was trying to identify the watch he wore during a recent interview on Australian TV. it looked like a thin gold dress one, perhaps a Piaget?


----------



## CrispyChicken

Gordon Ramsay on two recent Hot One's episodes.

In one he's wearing a vintage Sub, which looks to be a 5513, on a leather strap. The other he's wearing an IWC, pretty sure it's the tribute to mark XI on the OEM nato. Pretty cool to see, I know Ramsay has been a watch guy for a long time but nice to see him going for smaller, more modest vintage watches rather than the big flashy Rolexes I'm sure he could afford.


----------



## TheVision

Watched trailer for the upcoming movie "Greatest Beer Run Ever". Russell Crowe is wearing the sub.


----------



## striant88

Anybody know what Guillermo Del Toro is wearing in this most recent interview:


----------



## Time Exposure

striant88 said:


> Anybody know what Guillermo Del Toro is wearing in this most recent interview:


The emblems look like the TAG Heuer logo, but I don’t know which model.


----------



## striant88

Time Exposure said:


> The emblems look like the TAG Heuer logo, but I don’t know which model.


Highly doubtful. Case size is too big, shapes don't match any tag models.


----------



## Mathy

striant88 said:


> Anybody know what Guillermo Del Toro is wearing in this most recent interview:


Best shots I could grab from video
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

Mathy said:


> Best shots I could grab from video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


I found it I think, surprisingly it appears to be this Charlie Paris diver, the thin flat bezel, curved down thinish lugs and that odd shaped white logo at 12 almost like a bird in flight is what my eyes saw and that's what stuck in my mind I knew I had seen but this is crazy this time I started very generic in my search


I literally searched 'black dial diver' and it came up first in paid results which is frankly ridiculous.
















Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------

